# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Moto Pitkan Tuning Review!

## Tobias

Also wie manche vielleicht schon mitbekommen haben, hab&#180; ich mir ja heuer ein Tuning für meine Boxxer von Moto Pitkan machen lassen... ich hab&#180; mich für die "Closed Catridge" Variante entschieden - "Open Bath" ist auch möglich, aber Closed Catridge hat einfach den Vorteil daß sich das Öl während dem fahren ned mit Luft vermischen kann, und deshalb immer genau gleich dämpft.

bin mittlerweile ja schon doch einiges an DH Gabeln gefahren - Monster T (back in the days), Boxxer Pro 00/01/02, Boxxer Race 05, Stratos S8  :Wink: , Fox 40, 888R, Boxxer mit Mojo Boxxcart,...

Hauptbeweggrund für das Tuning waren eigentlich die schladminger Bremswellen  :Wink:  nachdem da heuer 2 Rennen zu fahren sind, will ich da halbwegs mit der Kraft auskommen ohne daß ich vor lauter arm-pump nur mehr irgendwie am Radl häng&#180; im Zielhang... 

meine Vorgaben waren: mein Gewicht und eben daß die Gabel auf steilen Strecken mit vielen Bremswellen kraftsparend zu fahren sein soll und genug Reserven hat.

===============
war jetzt ein paar Mal mit der Gabel unterwegs - hier meine Eindrücke:

was beim fahren als erstes auffällt ist, daß die Gabel extrem wenig Lastwechselreaktionen (anbremsen, steiles Gelände,...) zeigt. Sie wirkt aber dennoch ned "zach" oder "hart". Die alte Boxxer Pro (00-02) ist auch immer recht weit "heraussen" geblieben im steilen Gelände, aber das hat man halt mit ziemlicher Herumprellerei und weniger "smoothem" Fahrverhalten bezahlen müssen. Das ist bei der Pitkan Gabel völlig anders - selbst wenn man stark anbremst und ein paar Wurzeln kommen scheint sie schlagartig "auf" zu machen sobald das Hindernis kommt... 
ich kanns mir nur so erklären, daß die verschiedenen Druckstufendämpfungen eben perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt sind, und das jeweilige Shim wirklich im absolut richtigen Moment aufmacht.
Hin- und wieder kommts mir vor als hätt&#180; ich einen Fehler an den Augen: man sieht ein spitziges Hindernis vorm Reifen, daß einem zumindest einen gehörigen Schlag geben müsste, und am Lenker kommt aber nix davon an  :Wink: 
absolut smooth und kontrolliert, ohne jedoch wie ein Hochseedampfer auf und ab zu schaukeln...

bis jetzt bin ich die Gabel nur in Serienzustand gefahren - d.h.: mit HighSpeed Druckstufe und Progressionseinstellung hab&#180; ich mich noch nicht gespielt. Das werd&#180; ich erst machen, falls es am Schöckel oder in Schladming notwendig werden sollte.

Sobald ich weitere Eindrücke von "richtigen" DH Strecken (Schöckel, Maribor, Windischgarsten) habe, werd&#180; ich das hier dann erweitern - bzw.: a bissi was von den Einstellmöglichkeiten berichten!

----------


## dh-noob

und welche gabel wurde getunt?^^

----------


## Tobias

ups vergessen:

Boxxer Race 05 - wobei ausser der Aussenhülle von der Gabel nimma viel übrig ist  :Wink:

----------


## Bruchpilot

Klingt interessant!

Naja ich werds mir dann ja eh mal live anschauen!

----------


## klamsi

ich kann auch nur positives über mp berichten ! 

tuning von meiner 05 race kann ma wahrscheinlich (um den preis den ich zahlt hab) nicht besser machen ! gabel is a traum zum fahren im vergleich zu vorher !
kann ma also nur weiterempfehlen die herrn !

fg

----------


## Tobias

es ist halt einfach auch ein Traum, weil man sich da selber ned wirklich um was kümmern muss...

wenn ich dran denk&#180; wieviele Hektoliter Gabelöl ich schon in herumgepantscht habe und viele Stunden für ölwechseln - zusammenbauen - ausprobieren draufgegangen sind früher - das kann ma sich jetzt einfach sparen und gleich den Fachmann ranlassen  :Wink: 

aja zu den Kosten:
für die Boxxer Race 05 die recht simpel aufgebaut ist hat mich der Komplettumbau (closed catridge) ca. €200.- gekostet - aber einfach anfragen was es für eure jeweilige Gabel kosten würde!

----------


## LtoThaEON

Hmm seine website ist gerade under construction.. gibts ne email Adresse?

Bin zwar mit meiner All Mtn 1 total zufrieden, aber besser geht bekanntlich immer..  :Wink:

----------


## Tobias

Telefon und Fax kann ich anbieten... mail Adresse weiß ich auch ned (auswendig) - evtl. können dir "JaWa" und "PRO RIDER" weiterhelfen - die werden von Moto Pitkan unterstützt.

Tel.: 03456 27400 Fax: 03456 27404 (Österreich Vorwahl ned vergessen!)

----------


## solidsnake

werden auch manitou gabeln getunt?!

----------


## JaWa

Ja Manitou Gabeln werden auch getuned!
Was hast denn für eine?

Nun die TelNr. von MP steht eh schon weiter oben, die e-mail adresse ist info a-t motopitkan dot at die HP funzt zur zeit nicht da in nächster Zeit eine neue Seite online gehen wird.

Konkret kostet ein Closed Cartirdge Tuning 205 Euro und ein ProRace Tuning 160 Euro, dann wär da noch das Race Tuning mit 120 Euro.

@Tobias: Super dass dir die Gabel so taugt. du fährst die Gabel noch mit einem relativ weichem Grundsetup und hast durch Progessionsverstellung und Highspeed Comp. noch viele Reserven!!! Also ich Glaubt richtig abgetimmt is auch der Schöckl oder schlimeres überhaupt kein stress!

Ach ja was ich vergaß: Wenn z.B. jemand ein Teil tunen lässt, und es funzt nicht so wie er sich das vorstellt kann er wieder kommen und es wird nochmal kostenlos neu abgestimmt.

----------


## Wohli

Ich hab gestern meinen getuneten 5th E bekommen, freu mich schon darauf ihn morgen und Montag am Silberberg zu testen! Vielleicht lass i dann mei Gabel auch noch tunen.

----------


## DasMatti

gibts von der funktion her n unterschied zw. closed cartirdge und race bzw. pro race tuning, außer das sich das öl nicht mir luft vremischt...weil das prob kenn ich so an sich zwar, aber ich komm damit gut zu recht. soll ich jetzt das mehr an geld investieren, oder ist das eher nebensächlich

ride on
matti

----------


## der koch

hab meinen rocco bei mp tunen lassen:
funzt um einiges besser, günstige preise und schneller service.

pitkan ist sehr zu empfehlen!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tobias

hier stand nix gscheids

----------


## smoe

des video kann was... :Wink:  

wie schaut des aus bei der dämpfung is warscheindli oben a interner ausgleichesbehälter und dann body und drunter die kolbenstange oder???

was kann man da extern noch verstellen???druck im ausgleichsbehälter und weiter???zugstufe warscheindli....wirst aber net brauchen is nur so a frage...

a freund von mir hat sein dämpfer auch hinbracht und i muss sagen der hat seit dem nix mehr uma draht des ding bügelt....geil :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

greez
 :Smile:

----------


## Tobias

jo ich hob eh a nu nix verstellt... war einfach bisher absolut nu ned notwendig. Wie der Walter oben aber schon geschrieben hat, kann ich über Highspeed-Druckstufe und Progression noch einiges an Resveren rausholen - das mach&#180; ich aber erst, wenn ich sie auch brauche  :Wink: 


Einstellmöglichkeiten:
rechts oben - Druck im AB (Progression)
rechts unten - Zugstufe kombiniert mit Midspeed-Druckstufe
links intern - Highspeed-Druckstufe über Ölmenge

----------


## JaWa

> gibts von der funktion her n unterschied zw. closed cartirdge und race bzw. pro race tuning, außer das sich das öl nicht mir luft vremischt...weil das prob kenn ich so an sich zwar, aber ich komm damit gut zu recht. soll ich jetzt das mehr an geld investieren, oder ist das eher nebensächlich
> 
> ride on
> matti


Ja gibt es die Unterschiede können gewaltig sein!
beim Race Tuning wird folgendes gemacht:
Verbesserung des Ansprechverhaltens, Anpassung der Progression, Durchschlagschutz...
Individuelle Anpassung
• der Zugstufe an die verwendete Federrate
• auf die Eigenheiten der Hinterbaukinematik
• der Progression der Gabel
• des gesamten Fahrwerks an den Fahrstil
• des gesamten Fahrwerks an den Fahrer

Das Race Tuning ist möglich für:
• Marzocchi Roco
• Manitou Revox
• Manitou Swinger Coil
• 5th Element
• Fox DHX
• Andere Dämpfer auf Anfrage
• Rock Shox Gabeln mit Motion- oder Mission-Control
• Manitou Gabeln mit TPC-, TPC+- oder Intrinsic-System
• Fox Gabeln ab 2005
• Andere Gabeln auf Anfrage

ProRace Tuning:
Federwegabhängige Zugstufe (Low & high-Speed) extern in Lowspeed einstellbar. Geschwindigkeitsabhängige Druckstufe, extern einstellbare Druckstufenprogression, Midspeed Druckstufe/Plattform über den Luftdruck extern einstellbar (bei SPV Dämpfung). High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe kann je nach Dämpfermodell extern einstellbar sein.
Optimale Ausnutzung des Federwegs mit jeder Geschwindigkeit und in jeder Situation. Durch die neue Zugstufe erhält man mehr Traktion und mehr Sicherheitsreserven beim Springen (keine Kick’s vom Hinterrad)
Individuelle Anpassung
• der Zugstufe an die verwendete Federrate
• auf die Eigenheiten der Hinterbaukinematik
• der Progression der Gabel
• des gesamten Fahrwerks an den Fahrstil
• des gesamten Fahrwerks an den Fahrer
Das ProRace Tuninge ist möglich für:
• Marzocchi Roco
• Manitou Revox
• Manitou Swinger Coil
• 5th Element
• Andere Dämpfer auf Anfrage
Gabeln:
alle Manitou Gabeln mit Intrinsic, SPV, TPC oder TPC +
Rock Shox Gabeln mit Motion- oder Mission-Control
Fox Gabeln ab 2005

Closed Cartidge Tuning:
Umbau der Gabel auf Basis des MP-Suspension Pro Race Tunings in ein Closed Cartridge System.
Das Closed Cartridge System wird bereits seit ein paar Jahren erfolgreich im MX-Sport eingesetzt.
Das neu entwickelte System bietet kontinuierlich gleichbleibende Dämpfung und effizientere Performance der Dämpfungseigenschaften.

Das Closed Cartridge Tuning ist (zur Zeit nur) erhältlich für alle Rock Shox Boxxer Modelle ab 2006.

Tobias mit seiner 2005er war ein Pilotprojekt!

----------


## Wohli

und wird das Pilotprojekt fortgeführt? Hätt da eventuell a 2005 Boxxer WC zum tunen.

----------


## PRO RIDER

HY!

2005 Gabeln auf Closed Catridge umzubauen ist kein Problem, wird aber nicht angeboten weil es uns einfach zu teuer vorgekommen ist. Wer wirklich eine 2005 tunen will muß mit umgerechnet 150 Euro mehrkosten rechnen also sprich 355 Euro. Da wir gewisse Teile von der 2006 für das Tuning kaufen müssen. Wie jeder weiß hat ja die 2005 auf beiden Seiten eine Feder und Dämpfung, wobei die 2006 nur eine Seite Feder und auf der anderen die komplette Dämpfung besitzt.
Wie gesagt tobias seine Gabel war ein Pilotprojekt und deshalb haben wir die Teile die den Unterschied einer 2005-2006 gabel bedeuten gekauft und soviel ich weiß hat er von Mojo noch eine Feder gehabt so das wir keine 2006 kaufen mußten.

So ist Tobias seine 2005 Gabel genau gleich wie eine getunte von 06/07.


MFG

----------


## PRO RIDER

Pilotprojekt stimmt nicht ganz...da ja der Walter Jammernegg schon die komplette vorrige Saison mit einer auf Closed Catridge umgebauten Rs gefahren ist und auch ich hatte nichtmehr eine normale Zug/Druckstufe.
Das System wurde nur noch verfeinert und "Serienreif" gemacht, Tobias seine Gabel war halt nun der Start für das ofizielle Tuning.

----------


## rohloffman

also wie schauts aus macht ihr mir meinen kaputten vanilla rc wieder ganz???
halt mit tuining...
und wie viel kostet mich das???

----------


## solidsnake

> Ja Manitou Gabeln werden auch getuned!
> Was hast denn für eine?


hab ne Sherman Breakout von 2004 ... mit SPV ...

bin sehr unzufrieden mit dem ansprechverhalten ... hält sehr lange stiff und bricht dann aus ... 
reagiert nicht auf kleine schläge und kommt meiner meinung nach nicht mit schnellen geländerveränderungen zurecht ... 
also wenn ich jetzt z.b. ne wurzelpassage fahr, kommt die gabel nicht nach hab ich das gefühl ... 

könnte man da was machen? kostenpunkt?

----------


## Tom

Hey Tobi ,geiler Helm (und die Aufkleber erst) !!! :-) :-)

----------


## Tobias

> und die Aufkleber erst


und der Geruch erst  :Wink:  auch wenn ich mich jetzt als "grindige S**" oute - aber ich hab´ de Polster immer nu ned gewaschen, obwohl ichs mir schon am ersten Tag vorgenommen hätte wegen dem "exklusiven" Odeur  :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

> also wie schauts aus macht ihr mir meinen kaputten vanilla rc wieder ganz???
> halt mit tuining...
> und wie viel kostet mich das???


Der Dämpfer kann normalerweise schon wieder repariert werden, jedoch kommt es halt drauf an was kaputt ist (schlägt sich dann auch im Preis nieder).




> hab ne Sherman Breakout von 2004 ... mit SPV ...
> 
> bin sehr unzufrieden mit dem ansprechverhalten ... hält sehr lange stiff und bricht dann aus ... 
> reagiert nicht auf kleine schläge und kommt meiner meinung nach nicht mit schnellen geländerveränderungen zurecht ... 
> also wenn ich jetzt z.b. ne wurzelpassage fahr, kommt die gabel nicht nach hab ich das gefühl ... 
> 
> könnte man da was machen? kostenpunkt?


Dass die SPV Gabel unsenibel reagiert wundert mich nicht!!!
Ist ja ein Charakteristikum des SPV systems. 
Fährst du auch viel bergauf mit der Gabel?
Machen können wir sicher was!!! Kostenpunkt würde bei ca 160 Euro für das ProRace Tuning liegen bzw 120 für das Race (siehe oben)

----------


## Wohli

Ok, dann zahlt sich siw 205 ned wirklich aus.
aber bei einer 2006 Race oder Team, is da irgendein Unterschied nach dem Umbau auf Closed Catridge? oder sind die beiden dann identisch?

----------


## Cru Jones

> hab ne Sherman Breakout von 2004 ... mit SPV ...
> 
> bin sehr unzufrieden mit dem ansprechverhalten ... hält sehr lange stiff und bricht dann aus ... 
> reagiert nicht auf kleine schläge und kommt meiner meinung nach nicht mit schnellen geländerveränderungen zurecht ... 
> also wenn ich jetzt z.b. ne wurzelpassage fahr, kommt die gabel nicht nach hab ich das gefühl ... 
> 
> könnte man da was machen? kostenpunkt?


Manitous würde ich zu Akira schicken, das ist ein echter Manitou-Experte und die Gabeln sind nach einer Behandlung duch ihn kaum wiederzuerkennen. Soviel ich weiss, hat er sich auf Manitou spezialisiert, weil die das Closed Cartridge-System schon seit jeher haben.

----------


## JaWa

Die Gabeln sind indentisch!
Kurz gesagt empfiehlt es sich, wenn jemand eine Top Gabel haben will eine Race zu kaufen und dies auf Closed Cartridge umzubauen! Man hat spitzen ansprechverhalten im Vergleich zu einer Luftgabel (WC) und eine spitzen Dämpfung.
Der Unteschied zw Race und Team im Serien Zustand ist nur das Gate Ventil, das kein Mensch im DH-Sport braucht!
Für alle gewichtsfreak zahlt es sich sogar aus eine Race zu kaufen und mit einer Lufteinheit nach zu rüsten wenn man schon gewicht sparen will.

Also RockShox Race und Team sind ident, bei der WC wird von der Abstimmung her eine härtere Zugstufe verwendet, da die komprimierte Luft einen höheren gegendruck aufbaut als eine vergleichbare Stahlfeder.

----------


## fipu

Da machen wir doch gleich etwas Gegenwerbung, um die Marktwirtschaft am leben zu erhalten.  :Smile:  
Schliesse mich dem Tazer an. Ich würde auch sagen, Manitou (Gabel und Dämpfer) zu Akira. Bin von meiner Dorado begeistert. Die Travis und der Swinger-Dämpfer gehen jetzt dann auch noch zu ihm.
Er macht auch alle anderen Marken, ausser Fox ist etwas schwieriger. Da der Schweizer Importeur von Fox sich ziemlich querstellt und nichts abgeben will.

----------


## mario

wenn mann a gabel/dämpfer tunen last wird aber die Garantie vom hersteller auch weg sein oder?

----------


## rohloffman

der Vanilla Rc ist undicht... wie viel würde denndas kosten???

----------


## JaWa

@rohloffmann: ist kein Problem zu machen, jedoch kann ich nicht sagen wieviel es ganau kosten würde da ich den dämpfer nicht sehe, aber wenn er bloss undicht ist ist das nicht schlimm!

@Tazer & Clemerstift: Akira is bei Manitou sicher sehr gut kein Zweifel! Es muss eh jeder selbst wissen wo er den Dämpfer und die Gabel hinschickt! Tuning hat auch was mit vertrauen zu tun und welcher Tuning-Stil einem entgegen kommt bzw mehr zusagt, aber diese Diskussion hatten wir schon mal soweit ich weiss! Wir wollen nicht dass hier im Forum eine Werbeschlacht ausgetragen wird (bez. der Aussage mit Gegenwerbung)! Siehe Threat-Titel. Es soll auch kein Werbe-Threat sein! wir beantworten nur die Fragen bez. MP-Suspension Tuning.

----------


## rohloffman

naja ich schätze mal das er undicht ist. er ist mir beim fahren einmal ziemlich mörderisch hart durch geschlagen. dann gabs ein seltsames geräusch und ein paar tage später als ich wieder gefahren bin ist mir aufgefallen das beim roten schrauberl öl raus rinnt.
schicken mal zu euch...

----------


## vorarlberger

Habe am samstag morgen mein Trek session 10 bekommen- voller freude*lach* habe dort eine manitou travis und ein manitou revox dämpfer
eingebaut.
 bin dann gleich auf meine strecke um das bike zu testen. leider musste ich
feststellen das ich schon im stand die gabel zum durschlagen bringe - egal wie ich sie abstimme, odr wenn i vollgas über bremswellen fahre habe ich das gefühl wie sie hart wirde. kann ja net normal sein odr? odr ist das normal bei der travis- hoffe net

----------


## jakob.k

Also ich geh mit meinem rad bzw dämpfer dämnächst sowie so amal zu mp tuning ich bin mit einem getunten kona gefahren und des is net wieder zu erkennen.
Aber ich hab da a andere frage wie schauts mit marzocchi gabeln aus?
Weil ein freund von mir hat die 888 SL ATA also die luftgabel und die funktionirt irgendwie immer nur bis 17cm dann wird sie komplett hard und wir haben schon alles probiert.Aber da geht einfach nix.Also meine frage kann mp auch schon marzocchi gabln tunen bzw auch ein luftsystem weil das luftsystem soll glaub ich erhalten bleiben und die gabel soll nicht viel schwerer werden.

----------


## Wohli

Hab heut zum ersten mal meinen pitkan getuneten 5th Element am Silberberg getestet und bin begeistert. Geht sooooo geil, dafür kommt ma jetzt die Gabel überfordert vor  :Wink:  Also wenn wer eine 2005 WC haben will und mir eine 2006 Race oder Team dafür gibt, gerne  :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

@vorarlberger: bin noch nie eine Travis gefahren, aber das hört sich nicht normal an, die Travis arbeitet doch auch Geschwindigkeitsabhängig soweit ich wei und da sollte sie beim Fahren nich durchschlagen!
Ich würd mich als erstes mal an den Händler wenden, wenn da auf Garantie nix geht, können wir schon was machen!

@Jokob.K: Das war sicher das Kona vom Gö oder? *ggg*
Hab das Bike auch getestet und selbst ich könnt nachdem ich Kona abgewschworen hab trotzdem wieder mit an Kona fahren!!!
Eine SL ATA hatten wir noch nicht offen! Fährt dein Freund ein Demo 7? Wenn Ja hab ich das letzte mal beim MotoX fahren mit ihm schon gesprochen! Er soll dir wenn du zu uns kommst die Gabel einfach mal mitgeben und wir schauen uns das kostenlos an und verrechnet wird nur was wenn was geht.

@Wohli: Top!!! Sag hast du deinen 5th bei TF tunen lassen oder bloß servieren? WEil ein TFTuned sticker drauf war.

----------


## Wohli

Du, ich weiß gar nicht. Ich hab das Radl damals so vom Noom (ehemals Hartkor Fakker) bekommen. Müsstest ihn fragen.

----------


## JaWa

Is net so tragisch wäre nur interessant gewesen!
Bez. der einstellung für den Dämpfer hat dir Mischa eh alles erklärt oder? Wie du da vorgehst und so?!

----------


## Wohli

Ja, hat er alles erklärt. Hab bis jetzt eh nur die Zugstufe eingestellt und passt daweil alles wunderbar. Zu den restl. Einstellmöglichkeiten, komm ich eh nur bei ausgebauten Dämpfer, aber daweil brauch ichs eh ned.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@Vorarlberger 
vermutlich ist die standartfeder auch für dich zu weich! hatte dasselber problem.......wenn die feder zu weiche ist, kann nicht amal eine komplett zugedrehte dämpfunge verhindern, dass sie durchschlägt

----------


## JaWa

@vorarlberger & WyattErb: wie schwer seit ihr eigentlich???
Ich denk mir ich fahr meine Boxxer mit der Standartfeder und bring sie nicht zum Durchschlagen! und das bei 90 kg ohne Ausrüstung!!!

Wie schauts denn mit dem SAG aus? zu viel oder ok?
Wenn du zuviel SAG hast brauchst du sicher eine andere Feder wenns passt sollte der Durchschlagschutz über die Dämpfung geregelt werden (bei der Standartfeder).

----------


## Tobias

review update windischgarsten:

war gestern a weng in Windischgaxten fahren - Gabel absolut top. hat eigentlich genau das bestätigt was schon ganz oben steht. 
War eher gmiadlich unterwegs (eher Frühjahrs- als Rennspeed  :Wink: ), aber hab&#180;s ein paar Mal durchgeschlagen (Steindrops ganz oben und bei dem kleinen Wiesenhupfer unten zwischen den Anliegern weil ich genau auf am Stein gelandet bin) - d.h.: ich werd&#180; jetzt mal a bissi step-by-step mit Progression und HighSpeed Compression herumprobiern fürs anstehende Schöckel Wochenende!

@JaWa: hast mal Zeit/Lust für Schöckel bzw. Maribor? ich ruf&#180; dich aber eh noch an auch...

----------


## JaWa

@Tobias: sowieso!!! Aber ich müsst mit meinem unsichtbaren Bike fahren!!!  :Wink: 
Oder mit meiner neuen 250er!!!
Ich krieg so Gott will den Rahmen erst ende der Woche oder auch erst ende des Jahres  :Wink: 
Na im ernst wenn ich am 28ten a Rdl hab bin ich schon glücklich! wird halt a Trainingsrennen werden müssen! (Letzte ausfahr auf an DH-Bike war am 31.12.06)
Naja Wurscht! Kann  ich mich auf die Fahrwerksgschichten konzentrieren (und a bissl Uni) Aber meld dich vielleicht is das Bike ja bis am WE fertig i muss es sowieso im Serienzustand testen bevor wir was machen.

Zur info: ich weiss nicht ob ichs schon erwähnt hab, aber ich fahr in meiner Boxxer 80ml auf der Federseite also wirst du sicher auch mind. 50 ml brauchen. den Luftdruck im Ausgleichsbehälter kannst auf max. 2 bar geben ohne Ansprechverhalten zu verlieren. ab 2 bar  leidet dann das Ansprechverhalten darunter.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@Jawa

i hab 86 kilo nackisch, als so um die 95 kilo mit ausrüstung.........
das da eine standartfeder, die für 75kilo ausgelegt ist, ned passt war mir eh von anfang an klar hab zwischen 8-10cm sag mit standartfeder, dass ich zuviel..........ausserdem federd die travis eher linear.....

----------


## Tobias

> ich fahr in meiner Boxxer 80ml auf der Federseite also wirst du sicher auch mind. 50 ml brauchen. den Luftdruck im Ausgleichsbehälter kannst auf max. 2 bar geben ohne Ansprechverhalten zu verlieren. ab 2 bar  leidet dann das Ansprechverhalten darunter.


jetzt sind 20ml drin hast du gesagt, oder?

muss die linke Seite sowieso aufmachen weil ich noch a Vorspannungs-Shim reingeben muss (Feder klackert) - da geht das dann gleich drunter...

----------


## vorarlberger

i hab  zur zeit 78kg  also  so schwer bin i e net

----------


## JaWa

Bei WyattErb is klar dass er eine härtere Feder braucht. 
@Vorarlberger: normal müsste die Standartfeder schon reichen!!!
Wenn die Gabel durchschlägt, wie stark ist der Durchschlag denn?

@Tobias: Du has ca. 30ml auf der Federseite. Ändere das Ölvolumen nur im 5ml-Bereich.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@Vorarlberger

was für a Modelljahr hast? da schandl christian hat muir mal gesagt, dass es 06 probleme gegeben hat, weil die Titanfedern einfach zu weich waren....

auch bei knapp 80 kilo könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass sie zu weich ist....

eines muss i noch zu meiner sagen: auch für mich was möglich mit geschlossener dämpfung und Standartfeder zu fahren, am Schöckl hald, also ohne sprünge........also wirklich durchgeschlagen hat sie bei mir nur 1mal, wie mir ein stein in die spur gelaufen ist......

----------


## mankra

Immer diese freilaufenden Steine........

@JaWa
Wie ausgelastet ist Pitkan derzeit? Wenn Ihr allso so schwärmt, muß ich Euch auch eine Gabel vorbeibringen.

----------


## klamsi

> Wie ausgelastet ist Pitkan derzeit?


wans so weitergeht kenan sie sie ja eh aufn mtb sektor konzentrieren...oder glei die gabeln für rs usw. bauen.....dann waren die preise endlich moi gerechtfertigt....und die teile datn ordentlich funktionieren  :Wink:   :Tongue: 

fg

----------


## JaWa

Alos jetzt mal danke für das viele Lob!
Wir versuchen immer unser bestes zu geben und die Sportarten in denen wir vertreten sind zu pushen.


@Mankra: die Regellaufzeit beträgt 3-5 Werktage, also in dieser Woche kannst mit ca. 3 Tagen rechnen wie es in den nächsten Wochen aussieht, kann ich nicht genau sagen da laufend Dämpfer und Gabeln (auch für MX) rein kommen. Kommt auch immer drauf an was zu machen ist. 
Aber wenns wirklich dringend is sag mir via PM oder so wann du uns die Gabel schicken würdest und wann du sie gern wieder hättest und werden wir es so einrichten dass es auch klappt.

----------


## mankra

Ob 5 oder 10 Tage ist net so tragisch, nur 1 Woche vor Silberberg hätt ichs gerne.
Werd mir morgen eine Boxxer Race bestellen, hoffe daß sie lieferbar ist, und Euch schicken. 
Zum Abholen komm ich dann einfach vorbei.

Habt Ihr einen DHX Air auch schon angeschaut? Überleg ins V10 so einen einzubauen.

----------


## Cru Jones

Bist Du sicher, dass der DHX Air ins V10 passt? Zumindest in früheren Versionen ging das nicht, weil er in jeder Position irgendwo angestanden wäre.

----------


## JaWa

> Bist Du sicher, dass der DHX Air ins V10 passt? Zumindest in früheren Versionen ging das nicht, weil er in jeder Position irgendwo angestanden wäre.


@mankra: Da hat Tazer sicher recht! Dass musst vorher echt probieren net dass es dir den Dämpfer zerreisst. Offen hatten wir den DHX Air schon und man kann da aus diesem in Relation noch mehr raus hole als aus dem Coil (soll heissen beide Dämpfer getuned funktionieren annähernd gleich gut jedoch in serie is der Coil schon etwas besser)
Also der Air is kein Problem sofern er wie Tazer sagte ins V10 passt!
Bez. der Race hoffe ich für dich dass die wirklich bald lieferbar ist! Du kennst ja die Situation zur zeit!

----------


## mankra

Sicher bin ich mir nicht, ich bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen, daß er halbwegs gleich wie Coil wäre.
Ich hab schon länger keine Boxxer gebraucht, nur von der Team hab ich gehört, daß sie derzeit äußerst rar ist.

----------


## JaWa

Ja schau mal ob er rein passt den rest erledigen wir!
Ich kann nur sagen, dass wir (Verticalracing) schon recht lange auch undere Ersatz-RS Boxxer Race warten!

----------


## Cru Jones

> Sicher bin ich mir nicht, ich bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen, daß er halbwegs gleich wie Coil wäre.
> Ich hab schon länger keine Boxxer gebraucht, nur von der Team hab ich gehört, daß sie derzeit äußerst rar ist.


100%ig sicher bin ich mir auch nicht, aber ich meine, gelesen zu haben, dass er nicht reinpasst, weil der Ausgleichsbehälter ansteht (der ist beim DHX wohl etwas weiter aussen, da die Luftkammer dicker als eine Feder ist).

----------


## jakob.k

Ja das war das kona vom gö und des geht soooooooo geil ja mein freund hat ein demo 7.Ja ich werd die SL ATA vielleicht amal mitbringen aber er weiss noch nicht ob er sie tunen lasst oder nicht.
Machts eigendlich was wenn ich mmit der zu harden feder des rad zum tunen bring weil mei 300 feder is noch nicht da.

----------


## LtoThaEON

Da ich per email noch keine Antwort bekommen hab frag ich mal im thread:

Koennt ihr folgende Teile tunen:

Marzocchi All Mountain 1 (2006)
Pace RC41 Fighter (Luftgabel)
DT Swiss DT225 Daempfer

Wenn ja, welche Tuningmoeglichkeiten gibt es?

Gruss,

Leon

----------


## JaWa

@Jakob.K: Gö sein Bike geht schon recht fein!!!
naja zwischen 350er und 300er ist nicht der mörder-unterschied, die richtige Federhärte wär halt wichtig für die Abstimmung der Zugstufe, aber da die diff. gerademal 50lbs/inch beträgt geht das schon.

@LtoThaEON: Hast du das e-mail an info a-t motopitkan dot at geschickt? das liegt vermutlich daran, dass von Freitag bis einschließlich gestern geschlossen war, und ich die Forums-posts von zuhause aus beantwortet hab. Dein e-mail wird heute noch umgehend beantwortet. Da es sich um mehr od. weniger Federerelemete handelt die einen geringen hub aufweisen brauchen wir da noch ein paar infos, die wir am besten via e-mail oder Telefon klären, da AllMountain oder XC Federelemente andere Anforderungen an uns stellen als DH-Elemente

----------


## mankra

@JaWa 
Kannst mir bitte ein Email an die office@bikestore.cc schicken mit der Adresse, wo ich die Gabel hinschicken soll und Deine Telefonnummer.

----------


## JaWa

@mankra: schon geschehen!

Da schraubt der Chef noch selbst!!!
Interview aus der neuen MBR Freeride Ausgabe.

----------


## mafa

sers walter, du da kann man nix lesen, wennst es in der galerie hochladest und dann verlinkst gehts ein bisschen besser weilst a höhere auflösung reinstellen kannst

OT: hat dich der bernhard erreicht wegen der reifen?

----------


## JaWa

Habs nun oben besser reingestellt. Wenn man's speichert und vergrößert liests sichs leichter.

@mafa: ja hat er! bring ihm die Reifen heute abend nach LB.

----------


## mankra

Paßt, morgen habt Ihr die Gabel.
Bin gespannt, wieviel schneller mich die Gabel macht  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## janez

@jawa
wenn ich euch a 06 team schicke, tauschts ihr dann bei bedarf die federn auch oder müsst ich die bestellen und mitschicken. und wieviel kostet so a tuning für eine boxxer team ca.?

----------


## JaWa

wir tauschen die Feder schon, jedoch müssten wir die auch erst bestellen, also wenn du eine Hast schick diese mit und wir bauen diese ein (Einbau ist natürlich kostenlos) Es ist egal ob du eine Race Team oder WC hast, ein Tuning kostet immer gleich viel (120, 160 oder 205 Euro). Welches Tuning was bringt, steht im Thread weiter oben.

----------


## rohloffman

@ jawa: hab ein paar fragen hab sie dir per pm geschickt

----------


## PRO RIDER

@Janez

Du meinst wahrscheinlich ob die Federn im Preis imbegriffen sind falls ein Tausch von nöten wäre.
Das sind sie nicht die sind dann extra zu bezahlen, nur es ist möglich das Mp sie besorgt und Du sie nicht selber bestellen mußt.
Feder müßte normal so zwischen 30-40 Euro kosten.

MFG

----------


## mankra

@JaWa

Welcher Dämpfer eignet sich gut zum Tunen und ins V10?
Ich brauch sowieso einen Reservedämpfer und da der DHX Air nicht reinpasst muß ich mir etwas anderes überlegen.

----------


## PRO RIDER

Laut Seppi ist derzeit der Marzocchi Roco Worldcup der Dämpfer mit den meisten Potential egal für welches DH Bike.

----------


## mankra

Dann werd ich mir so einen zulegen.

----------


## JaWa

Also nicht dass das jetzt wer falsch versteht, es können alle Dämpfer (DHX, Swinger, Revox, 5th, Roco,...) getunt werden. Die Grundlegenden Dämpfungseigenschaften können bei allen eingebaut werden, es ist nur, dass es beim Roco möglich ist diesen noch feiner abzustimmen und so einfach auf der ganzen Linie das meiste Potential bietet.

----------


## mario

> Dann werd ich mir so einen zulegen.


was hast du jez für einen drinnen?

----------


## mankra

Orig. DHX5.0

----------


## pornspirit

> Offen hatten wir den DHX Air schon und man kann da aus diesem in Relation noch mehr raus hole als aus dem Coil (soll heissen beide Dämpfer getuned funktionieren annähernd gleich gut jedoch in serie is der Coil schon etwas besser)


könnt ihr den dhx air auch fürs ironhorse sunday abstimmen? Er hat ja das bekannte "durchsackproblem" in schnellen kurven und die ungenügende progression, egal wie viel druck drin ist und die progression voll zu ist. Das ansprechverhalten lässt auch zu wünschen übrig...

----------


## JaWa

ist kein Problem den Dämpfer auf dieses Bike abzustimmen!
Wenn Du es machen lassen willst, schick mir bitte deine e-mail daresse per pm und ich lass dir alles zukommen was du bzw wir brauchen.

----------


## Tobias

review update Nr. 2 vom Schöckel!

hab&#180; die highspeed druckstufe etwas erhöht (45ml) - die Gabel ist eher auf der weicheren Seite, d.h. sie schlägt schon hin und wieder durch, wenn ma beim wellendrücken a weng unsauber is... werd&#180; vielleicht doch noch a härtere Feder probieren... aber hab&#180; ja auch noch einigen Spielraum mit der Druckstufe...

jetzt aber zum phantastischen  :Wink:  bin gestern mal die permanente durchgefahren (naja - bis auf die fahrtechnisch bedingten kurzen Steher, weil ma wieder irgendwo bei einem Baumstumpfn hängenbleibt oder so) - von der Startplattform bis unten zum Parkplatz durch - absolut NULL Kraftproblem... unten direkt vor der Asphaltstraße (also die letzte Passage der "erlaubten" Strecke) sind ja ein paar schnellere eher schlagige Kurven - du brauchst nur locker den Lenker halten - die Gabel prellt überhaupt nicht... wurscht ob du grod irgendwo in einem Wandl bist oder anbremst... irgendwie a neue Dimension beim DH fahren so völlig ohne Armpump und verkrampfte Fahrerei am Ende der Strecke!

also den "Kraftspar-Test" hat die Gabel eindeutig bestanden... hätte ned gedacht daß des so eindrucksvoll is...

Pitkan, und weg is der Armpump  :Smile:

----------


## JaWa

Tobias, du hast noch mindestens die Doppelte Reserve, ich bin 2006 mit 90ml Öl gefahren! Ich würde eher zu mehr Öl anstatt zur härteren Feder raten. zumindest wenn die Gabel erst bei 90-100ml Durchschlägt, dann brauchst a härtere Feder, absonsten würde nur das Ansprechverhalten darunter leiden.
Hab grad mit Seppi gesprochen und er meinte du sollst es mal mit 60-70ml versuchen! Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch, dass wir anstatt der härteren Feder die Mid-Speed Druckstufe erhöhen können und du somit auch weiterhin das Ansprechverhalten hast das du jetzt hast.

----------


## Sethimus

wie siehts eigentlich mit luftgabeln aus? speziell die 2006er 66sl? weniger armpump waer immer gut  :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich nicht garantieren kann, dass wir aus einer Marzocchi soviel rausholen können wie aus der Boxxer oder Travis oder so, darum kostet der Closed Cartridge Umbau auch mehr als ein Marzocchi Tuning!
Wenn du ernsthaft daran interessiert bist schick mir eine e-mail ( walter_jammernegg@msn.com ) oder schick mir eine PM, dann machen wir uns da was aus!

----------


## Cannon

Freu mich schon wenn ich mein neues Gerät komplett MP-getunt durch die gegend scheuchen kann!!!!!!

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## Lordz

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   ....

----------


## mankra

Wird eh Zeit, daß ein bißerl fahren beginnst  :Wink:   :Wink: 
Am WE antesten am Silberberg und Maribor.

----------


## Tobi

@ manfred

wann silberberg; wann maribor?

mfg tobi

----------


## pagey

kommt der pitkan überhaupt noch nach mit der arbeit an so vielen gabeln, usw..  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## JaWa

DIese Woche geht nix mehr, nächste Woche auch nimma viel (fast ausgelastet). der MX-Bereich steckt derweil etwas zurück. Das passt schon!

----------


## pAz

> Das passt schon!

 fix! :Big Grin: 
vl. kommt meine auch noch vor oder nach der bikepark-saison.. 
lg

----------


## rohloffman

helo
also ich wollte nur mal wissen ob ihr auch eine z 150 tunen würdet???

----------


## dolcho

könnt ihr bitte kurz aufführen, was ihr bei TPC+ gabeln verändert ? 
Wechselt ihr "nur" die Shims oder kommt ein komplett neues Innenleben
rein...beim Pro Race Tuning.

----------


## Lordz

jetzt will jeder tunen ... da sieht man was werbung eigentlich ausmacht ...

weil pitkan gibts ja auch schon seit vorigen jahr ( fürs bike , sons ja auch länger )

----------


## klamsi

nennt ma woi mit da masse mitschwimmen.......womöglich is ma ja bald a außenseiter wenn ma ka gabel vom pitkan hat  :Lol:   :Tongue:

----------


## mankra

Ne, daß nennt man, wieder Chancengleichheit herstellen  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Lordz

> Ne, daß nennt man, wieder Chancengleichheit herstellen



 :Big Grin:   :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## JaWa

@p/-\z: kein Problem! Wir sind eh immer da!

@rohloffmann: Ja klar. Kommt drauf an was du genau willst! Aber dass reden wir uns am besten per e-mail oder Telefon aus. Meine e-mail steht eh oben und meine Telefonnummer gibts für interessierte per P.M. (einfach Pm schicken und dann gibts die nummer)

@dolcho: also ich verrate hier nicht all unsere Maßnahmen, aber soviel sein gesagt, es ist allgemein bei Manitou nicht nötig dass Innenleben komplett auszutauschen als bei anderen Gabeln. Shims werden schon getauscht, und werden noh falls nötig andere Bestandteile der Dämpfung durch modifizierte ersetzt. (Was genau will ich nicht breit treten; sollte auch nicht unbedingt sein) Auf jedenfall ist Manitou eine Top Gabel zum tunen!

@Lordz, mankra, usw: Beim Tuning is es halt so, dass jeder Rennfahrer schneller werden will und dass jeder Spaßbiker sicherer und mit mehr Spaß, Flow, etc unterwegs sein will.




> ... da sieht man was werbung eigentlich ausmacht ...


Die beste Werbung hilft nichts wenn das Produkt Schrott ist! 
In unserem Fall sind die Kunden davon überzeugt also ist Werbung nur sekundär.
Als werbung möchte ich diesen Thread nicht bzeichnen. Dieser Thread ist für alle die sich für MP-Tuning interessieren, fragen haben etc.

----------


## mario

fins cool dast da die mühe machst die ganzen fragen zu beantworten

----------


## dolcho

@lordz

ich bin einfach offen für Neues  :Smile: 

@jawa

bei akira gibts ja des gold und silbertuning...
sind eure damit vergleichbar oder schaut des bei euch wieder anders aus
bei TPC+ Gabeln ?

----------


## JaWa

Was vergleichbar ist, ist dass es zwei Tuningstufen gibt.
Da ich nicht genau weiss was Akira macht, kann ich es nicht genau sagen was der Unterschied ist. Fakt ist, dass sich Akira und MP vom Stil her unterscheidet.

----------


## punkt

> Fakt ist, dass sich Akira und MP vom Stil her unterscheidet.


was genau meinst du damit?

----------


## JaWa

Ich meine damit, dass man tunen nur bis zu einem bestimmten grad lernen kann. der rest basiert auf Gefühl.
Und da unterscheiden wir uns eben!
Is ja höchst selten das zwei menschen das selbe feeling haben.
Kurz: is net definierbar! Is einfach was anderes.
In der Branche is schwer zu sagen der is besser als der andere.
Jeder arbeitet anders...

...Wir anscheinend sehr gut sogar!

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> ...Wir anscheinend sehr gut sogar!

 Wer sagt das?

----------


## pAz

dann lies dir mal den thread durch, und schau was die getunten gabeln/dämpfer für erfahrungen bringen ...

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Jetzt möcht ich aber gern wissen wer ausser JaWA uns Martinschitz, Meister und Gö irgendeine erfahreung damit hat- ich glaub der rest lässt sich nur mithypen ohne jemals damit gefahren zu sein- also an alle anderen: besser reden nachdem er getunt worden ist.....
Obwohl ich glaub dass die sicher was drauf haben (Der Motopitkan mein ich!)......

Noch eine Frage: Wie schaut der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen der standard motion control dämpfung und einer von dieser cartridges aus??

----------


## PRO RIDER

Wir haben das Gewicht einer Gabel vor und nach dem Tuning noch nicht verglichen, da es uns nicht relevant vorkommt ob sie bei verbesserter Funktion nun einige Gramm mehr oder weniger hat.
Es müßte aber normal Gleich bleiben oder vieleicht soger ein paar Gramm leichter....es fällt ja die gesamte Kunstoffhülse wo sich der Speedstack und die alte Druckstufe befindet weg, dann kommt es halt nur drauf an wie groß man die Luftkammer für den Ausgleichsbehälter macht (Wird vom Seppi auf den Fahrer eingestellt, so wie man halt auch bei einem Dhx die Luftkammergröße verändern kann)
Denn je kleiner die Luftkammer desto mehr öl befindet sich wieder in der Gabel und das wird das gesparte Gewicht wieder kompensieren.

MFG

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Ich hab nur gefragr, weil wenn ich jetzt zb meine Worldcup tunen lassen würde und sie wird dann 200 gramm schwerer wär das schon ein schas- weil dann is die gabel nimmer allzu besonders leicht....!
Danke für die antwort!

----------


## PRO RIDER

Da brauchst Du dir keine Sorgen machen...das Gewicht wird sich denk ich irgendwo zwischen +/- 50g befinden.

Und aus eigener erfahrung kommt einen ein Rad das Gut funktioniert besser zum fahren vor als wenn es nur leicht ist.
Wir sind vorriges Jahr am Anfang der Saison auch aus Gewichtsgründen Boxxer Wc gefahren und haben dann geschlossen (Warmuth Tom,Petsche und Ich) die Luftkammer wieder gegen eine Feder getauscht, da sich die 250g Gewichtsesparnis für die Vorteile eine Feder (weniger wartungsintensiv, besseres Ansprechverhalten und kein Losbrechmonent) nicht auszahlen.

----------


## JaWa

> Jetzt möcht ich aber gern wissen wer ausser JaWA uns Martinschitz, Meister und Gö irgendeine erfahreung damit hat-



Da wären noch Warmuth Tom, Petsch, Vitt Georg, der Typ der mein V10 hat, Dorfinger Peter, eddie, Waltl Markus und noch ein paar andere Jungs aus Leibnitz und all die anderen die bereits mit einem MP-getunten Teil unterwegs sind und all die Leute die wir schon mal mit unseren Bikes fahren liesen und die dann meinten dass der Unterschied gewaltig ist.

Ich glaub deslhalb dass wir gute arbeit verrichten, weil wir bis dato nur positives Feedback erhalten haben! Ich habs halt nur mal angenommen und soll auch nicht heissen dass es andere nicht tun!

Bez. des Gewichtsunterschieds hat ProRider recht! er liegt ziemlich ungefähr 0.

----------


## Sanchez

wie isn das miot den Marzocchis? Habe ein 07 rv also nur mit zugstufe. Wäre das ein großes Problem die anderen einstellschrauben(Druckstuge, ...) einzubauen?

----------


## mankra

> also an alle anderen: besser reden nachdem er getunt worden ist.....


Für den ersten Tag am Board schon recht starke Worte.
Lieber selber zuerst lesen und dann schreiben.

----------


## JaWa

> wie isn das miot den Marzocchis? Habe ein 07 rv also nur mit zugstufe. Wäre das ein großes Problem die anderen einstellschrauben(Druckstuge, ...) einzubauen?


Wir bauen noch keine kompletten Kartuschen für die 888's also insofern ist es zwar kein Problem die Dinger einzubauen, jedoch sind dass dann die Standartkartuschen.
Also wenn du meinst das ob wir bei einem Tuning die Druckstufe reinbauen können muss ich leider abweisen. Die Kartuschen sind gepresst und schwer auf zu kriegen!
Also aus einer RV eine Gabel mit getunter Druckstufe zu machen wird wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren ausser wir verbauen die Standartkartuschen.

Sorry :Cry:

----------


## Sanchez

wie meinst standard kartuschen z.b. die von der rc?

----------


## JaWa

jooop bzw RC2XAber wart noch ein Jahr...

----------


## Sanchez

habts ihrs dann scho?

----------


## JaWa

abwarten... :Wink:

----------


## rohloffman

also hab jetzt meinen dämpfer zurück bekommen. hab ein pro race tuing machen lassen.
also das ansprech verhalten ist 100 zu 1... er geht wie ein traum bin ihn zwar erst auf einem singgle trail probegefahren aber er geht viel geiler. ein luft ventil hab ich auch bekommen. habs nur noch nicht aufgekriegt...
generell wars ein super service. hab den dämpfer flottest wieder bekommen...
alle daumen hoch  :Big Grin: 
wenn die das mit einer z150 auch so hinkriegen dann ist sie auch bald dort..
mfg flo

----------


## jakob.k

Ich wollt noch sagen das außer denn oben genannten leuten noch mehr leute schon getunte federelemente von motopitkan haben.Und die sind alle höchst zufrieden.
Was akira gaub ich nicht hat is das ma denn dämpfer oder die gabel nochamal hinbringen kann wenn esnicht so funktioniert wie man möchte.
Außerdem mag ich mei gabel oder dämpfer net in die schweitz schicken.Wenns in der nähe auch was gibt.
Was mir an motopitkan auch taugt is das man zu dennen hin fahren kann und mit dennen reden kann und ihnen genau sagen was man will.(Wenn ma halt net so einen langen weg hat)
Ps: :Mr. Yellow:  hab heut mein bike bei dennen vorbei gebracht :Mr. Yellow: 
Danke Walter die haben schon gwusst das ich komm und sofort zeit ghabt!!!

----------


## fipu

> Was akira gaub ich nicht hat is das ma denn dämpfer oder die gabel nochamal hinbringen kann wenn esnicht so funktioniert wie man möchte.
> Außerdem mag ich mei gabel oder dämpfer net in die schweitz schicken.Wenns in der nähe auch was gibt.


Doch doch, das hat Akira auch. :Way To Go:  
Das ist auch der Grund, warum wahrscheinlich die meisten Schweizer die Federelemente nicht zu Moto Pitkan schicken werden. Warum ins Ausland wenn wir in der Schweiz auch einen sehr guten Tuner haben.  :The Wave:

----------


## jakob.k

Ja eh das hast du vollkommen recht.  :Wink:

----------


## Tobias

review update schladming-shuttlerei in aller kürze:

für die Bremswellen noch a bissi mehr Highspeed Druckstufe (65ml) - passt ganz fein!

insgesamt (gestern und heute) 5 oder 6 Mal "durchgefahren" (den Rennstreckenteil halt) - kein Armpump oder ähnliches... ÖM und WC können kommen! nix mit "kraftsparen" an den Rennwochenenden - an meiner sonstigen Fahrerei sollt&#180; ich halt noch a weng arbeiten...
1a - freu&#180; mich am Silberberg (auch wenn da die Gabel wieder eher wurscht is)  :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

@rohloffman: Im Prinzip funtioniert nun dein Dämpfer wie ein getunter DHX 4.0 (auch von den Einstellungen her). Bez. der z150: schick sie und wir schaun sie dir kostenlos an was geht

@Jakob.K: Bitte schön! War leider amSamstag nicht mehr in der Firma als ihr gekommen seit. Has Du mit was ausgmach bis wann alles fertig sein soll, oder soll ich dein Bike am Samstag mit zum Training nehmen?

@Tobias: na dann will ich dich aber in Schladming (zumindest bei der ÖM) am Stockerl sehn!!!

----------


## Tobias

> na dann will ich dich aber in Schladming (zumindest bei der ÖM) am Stockerl sehn!!!


das kann man sich (leider) nicht mal durch Tuning erkaufen  :Wink:  
Ziel bleibt (wie immer) Top10 - was in Schladming seeehr schwer werden dürfte für mich... ich hab´ Spaß dort, aber wirklich "liegen" tut mir die Strecke nicht...

----------


## vorarlberger

he walter - danke nochmals für dich schnelle erledigung.
  hab das paket am samstag morgen um 8 uhr bekommen am nachmittag gleich eingebaut. 
  Und gestern hab ich es gleich mal körrig krachen lassen. 
 nun können die bremswellen kommen.

----------


## JaWa

Super!
Freut mich dass alles passt!
Top!!!
Bez. der Feineinstellung können wir eh am Silberberg quatschen!

----------


## Lordz

freu mich schon auf eure sachen walter =)

----------


## JaWa

> freu mich schon auf eure sachen walter =)


Was kommt denn?
Hast uns die Teile schon geschickt?

----------


## voodooisland

hi walter,boxxer & dhx sind angekommen!!!!!hammerschnel!!wenn ich jetzt genauso schnell bin ,wie ihr arbeitet,brauch ich nen bremsfallschirm!
wird heute noch eingebaut & mo & di kräftig gerockt-review folgt!
grüsse    sergej

----------


## manfred

finds cool, dass es hier soviel positives feedback gibt!
würd so ein tuning nur allzugern mal ausprobieren! gibts da vielleicht einen testdämpfer? wär eventuell net schlecht, dass es jeder in seinem radl mal ausprobieren könnte??

----------


## smoe

> finds cool, dass es hier soviel positives feedback gibt!
> würd so ein tuning nur allzugern mal ausprobieren! gibts da vielleicht einen testdämpfer? wär eventuell net schlecht, dass es jeder in seinem radl mal ausprobieren könnte??


da wirst aber nix davon haben wenns in jeder länge einen getunten dämpfer hast den ma testen kann.....

die kennlinie vom dämpfer wird ja an die vom hinterbau angepasst....
aber jeder rahmen hat a andere kennlinie also wird des net funktionieren

 :Smile:

----------


## MysticMan

Gestern in Oberammergau hab ich auch endlich meinen MP DHX testen können. 
Ich bin begeistert! -Das Bike (Kona Stinky) ist nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen! Jetzt fährt sich's endlich richtig gut und so wie ich's mir vorgestellt hab. Endlich ist der störrische Stinker gezähmt und macht genau das, was ich will und nicht mehr umgekehrt...  :Wink: 
Federweg wird komplett genutzt, kein Schlagen vom Dämpfer mehr beim High-Speed-Einferdern, super Ansprechverhalten, super Bodenhaftung!
Danke Walter und MotoPitkan!

----------


## jakob.k

Ich hab mein getuntes kona stab deelux jetzt auch wieder. :Mr. Brown:  
Des funktioniert jetzt richtig gut.Spricht vooooooolllllll geil an und von der zugstufe her is es echt cool.Hab des bike bis jetzt zwar nur beim silberberg downhill testen können aber dort hats im vergeich zu vorher um welten besser funktioniert.Also Motopitkan ist echt sein geld wert. :Big Grin:   :Mr. Red:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Cannon

Seltsam dass die Konas erst nachm Tuning richtig funktionieren zu scheinen?!?  
Greetz

----------


## mankra

So, jetzt kann ich auch etwas dazu schreiben:
Heute am Schöckl BoxxerRace und Rocco mit MP Tuning, am Stand nach Gefühl die Zugstufe eingestellt, wie bei jedem Dämpfer/Gabel.
2 Dinge sind dabei merkbar besser: 
Wurzelige Schrägfahrten oder gar außenhängende Kurven, über Wurzeln (Nach dem Straßentretstück vom Puchweg Richtung Zaun rüber). Ohne Kampf, viel Drücken, einfach umlegen und drüberfahren. Das Rad bleibt ruhig auf Kurs.
2. großer Fortschritt ist der Dämpfer: Ende SingleTrail vom Puchweg, die Bodenwelle, die gerne das Hinterrad hochkickt, nichts, ganz neutral raus. Braucht weder viel am Lenker ziehen, noch sonst etwas, trotzdem im normalem Fahrbetrieb nix überdämpft.
Das erfreuliche daran ist, daß man nicht lange probieren muß, sondern gleich eine Einstellung findet, die merkbar besser funktioniert.

----------


## JaWa

> finds cool, dass es hier soviel positives feedback gibt!
> würd so ein tuning nur allzugern mal ausprobieren! gibts da vielleicht einen testdämpfer? wär eventuell net schlecht, dass es jeder in seinem radl mal ausprobieren könnte??


Bei einer Gabel ist das kein Problem. Wird auch gemacht werden, jedoch wie tImO12 schon sagte, beim Dämpfer schauts eher schlecht aus, durch die verschiedenen Umlenkungen.
Ich mein eine Testgabel wird auch nie zu 100% zu jemanden passen, jedoch merkt man die unterschiede zu einer Seriengabel. Ein Dämpfer, wenn er nicht auf den Hinterbau abgestimmt ist, kann wenns blöd läuft gar schlechter funktionieren alsim Serien Zustand.
Als einen Dämpfer kann man nur testen wenn man jemanden kennt der ein getuntes Fahrwerk hat, oder man wagt einfach den Schritt und lässt ihn sich tunen.

----------


## voodooisland

hab am montag meine frisch von mp getunte boxxer wc eingebaut & bin damit mal 'n bisschen bergabgefahren.bei der 2. abfahrt kam an den oberen staubabstreifern schon minimal öl raus,bei der 3. abfahrt lösten sich beide dichtungen komplett aus den standrohren!!!!!!!!!!???????was geht da frag ich mich???????hat laut walter nix mit dem tuning zu tun-mich macht aber stutzig,dass das sofort nach dem tuning passiert ist,die gabel war nämlich vorher 1 jahr komplett trocken & keine dichtung war locker!!!!!!!!!um das ganze noch zu toppen hat es mich auf die fresse gehauen,weil ich die losen dichtungen beim fahren bemerkt habe & ich hab mir 2 fingergelenke zersplittert-super!!!
ich kann jetzt zum eigentlichen tuning echt nich viel sagen-eine abfahrt is halt zu kurz um was zu beurteilen!!ich will auch hier den Mp-leuten nix unterstellen,aber die ganze aktion war echt scheisse & führt noch dazu ,dass ich einige zeit meinen job in meinem laden nicht korrekt ausführen kann & biken geht sowieso mindestens nen monat nich!!
endgültigerweise möchte ich die gabel noch mal zu MP schicken,dass die das nochmal durchchecken & machen-schau mer mal

----------


## DasMatti

@ voodooisland: das ist echt kacke, wünsch dir ne gute besserung. Aber erhlich gesagt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das bei nem tuning vergessen wird die dichtugen fest zuziehen...aber wennst die gabe eh nochmal einschickst, dann werden die das prüfen, und im fall der fälle werden die das auch zahlen...aber vorstellen kann ich mir das nicht, das fachmänner sowas vergessen/übersehn.

ride on
matti

----------


## Bruchpilot

> um das ganze noch zu toppen hat es mich auf die fresse gehauen,weil ich die losen dichtungen beim fahren bemerkt habe & ich hab mir 2 fingergelenke zersplittert-super!!!


 :Rolleyes:  

man kann ja auch normal bremsen, stehen bleiben und kann sich dann das Problem ansehen.

Ich mein, dafür dass es dich auf die Fre??e haut können doch die vom Pitkan nix dafür. Bin mir sicher die sind da kulant und helfen gerne weiter.

----------


## JaWa

Hab zu voodooisland bereits gesagt, dass wir an den Staubabstreifern nix angreifen (ausser diese mit einem weichen Tuch abzuwischen wenn sie Dreckig sind!!!) Öl kam deshalb ein bisschen raus, da beim Einbau Öl und Fett verwendet wird um eine gute Schmierung zu erhalten!!!! das da am Anfang etwas raus kommt is klar! DIe Gabel funktionierte deshalb auch immer ohne Ölverlust, da die Gabel komplett torcken war al wir dies bekommen haben (es war kein Tropfen Öl zur Schmierung vorhanden) Da hätte das Schmieren schon eine Performancesteigerung gebracht!!!
Ich sage hiermit noch mal öffentlich dass wir mit den Staubabstreifern nichts zu tun haben! Das war einfach nur Pech!!!
Uns dafür verantwortlich zu machen das jemand stürtzt, bloß weil sich die Staubabstreifer lösen (die wir wie schon ein paar mal gesagt nicht ausgebaut, verändert oder sonst was hatten) ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz ok!!!!!! Wie Bruchpilot schon sagte: es gibt am Bike eine Bremse!!!

Bez. des Öl werden wir auch noch abklären ob die Kunden lieber eine Top funktionierende Gabel haben wollenb und dafür einen leichen Ölfilm an der Gabel oder eine Staubtrockene Gabel und dafür geht diese nicht richtig!!!
 :Wink: 

@DasMatti: wir zeigen uns kulant und nicht nur im Fall der Fälle sonder sowieso hat Voodooisland die zusätzliche Arbeit nicht zu bezahlen, denn MP steht für Qualität und Service! Zum Beispiel hing am Silberberg DH am Samstag Nachmittag Eine Dämpfungsnadel, der Fahrer bekam die Gabel binnen 2 Stunden kostenlos gerichtet!!! => Racing Support!!!

Was wir jedoh nicht wirklich mögen ist, dass wir in der Öfentlichkeit für Dinge angeschwärzt werden für die wir nichts können!!!!

----------


## georg

> Was wir jedoh nicht wirklich mögen ist, dass wir in der Öfentlichkeit für Dinge angeschwärzt werden für die wir nichts können!


 Damit mußt aber - gerade beim Radlfahren wo mans hauptsächlich mit "Kindern" zu tun hat - rechnen.  :Embarrassment:  

@voodooisland: Ich hoffe du hast nie ein "komisches" Geräusch am Auto, sonst rast du vielleicht noch in eine Fußgängergruppe weil du den Kopf im Motorraum hattest..  :Rolleyes:  

Öl an den Standrohren sollte nach einen Tuning absolut normal sein, wenn die Dichtungen nicht eingeölt werden, braucht man kein Tuning zw. die Gabel garnicht anfassen.

Der Staubabsteifer kann rausgedrückt werden, wenn die Öldichtung kaputt ist. Das kann ein Tuner aber nicht feststellen wenn er vom Besitzer nicht darauf hingewiesen wird, dass die Dichtunge eventuell getauscht gehört. Ein Tuner kann dich Dichtung aber auch ruinieren, was aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist (die wissen was sie tun) und außerdem feststellbar da Verletzungen durch unsachgemäße Handhabung meist sichtbar sind.

edit: Nix für ungut aber für den Sturz kannst du MP echt nicht verantwortlich machen. Gute Besserung.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mario

wenn was nicht passt beim bike stehn bleiben und nachschaun. 
aber wie solln die rausfalln wenn eh nix angriffen worden is?

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

An Walter:
Was kann der Motopitkan mit einem Fox Van R Modell 2007 (Dämpfer natürlich...) alles machen?

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Geh- Weiß des keiner?

Noch eine frage: Gibts sowas wie ein Kobiangebot- wenn man die Boxxer und den Dämpfer gleichzeitig machen lässt??

Danke für die Antworten im Voraus...

----------


## voodooisland

also ich glaub da sind einige dinge etwas missverstanden worden:
was ich da geschildert habe war mein erster tag mit der mp-boxxer & was da passierte.das sollte nicht so klingen,als wären die MP-leute für den sturz verantwortlich,gestürzt bin ich wohl selber.
ich hab beim fahren auf die dichtungen geglotzt,weil kurz vorher öl rauskam & stelle dann fest,dass sich die dinger komplett rausschieben.just in diesem moment der unachtsamkeit reisst es mich vom bike!!dumm gelaufen.
normalerweise schaue ich auf die strecke & nich auf die gabel.muss ich ja auch sonst nicht!!!
ausserdem ist zwischen ein bisschen öl auf den tauchrohren & hochklappenden dichtungen  ja wohl ein grosser unterschied,da kann man schon mal kurz abgelenkt sein.
moto pitkan zeigt sich superkulant & schaut das ganze nochmal an bzw. tauscht die dichtungen,was ein echt feiner zug ist.
ich wollte hier auch niemandem öffentlich den schwarzen peter zuschieben,aber ich glaube die meisten leute wären in meiner situation im ersten moment zu dem naheliegenden schluss gekommen,dass da beim überholen&tunen der gabel was schief gelaufen ist(ganz egal,ob da vorher zuwenig öl drin war oder nicht!!!).
also hier nochmal unmissverständlich & für alle:ich habe nicht behauptet MP ist schuld an meinem sturz & das sollte auch nicht so klingen!!
wer oder was an den rausfliegenden dichtungen schuld ist,kann bei einer gebraucht gekauften gabel eh keiner mehr richtig nachvollziehen.
walter & MP kümmern sich jetzt um das problem & das ist das wichtigste!!!!!!

----------


## schnur

@MP: kann man aus einer MZ 66rc2x noch was rausholen?
Fox DHX 5.0 hatten wir schon. da geht was. :Wink:

----------


## aemkei77

*voodooisland*, gute Besserung!

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Fox DHX 5.0 hatten wir schon. da geht was.


Es geht aber um einen VAN R 2007 :EEK!:

----------


## smoe

Van R und 5.0 sind ja soweit ich weiss des gleiche nur dass beim Van R alles schon werkseingstellt is....

vom innenleben her dürften die ziemlich identisch sein

kann mich aber auch irren... :Smile:

----------


## JaWa

So nun komm ich auch dazu zu antworten!

@voodooisland: danke für die Klarstellung! Deine Gabel bringen wir schon wieder auf Vordermann! Gute Besserung!!!

@VarikuzelePhimose: Asu dem Van R kann man soviel raus holen wie aus einem DHX nur dass man nichts von aussen einstellen kann ausser der Zugstufe.
Kombiangebot gibts leider keines, da wir ansonsten unsere Preise anders kalkulieren hätten müssen. 


@schnur: machen können wir immer was! Ansprechverhalten verbessern, Kenlinie ändern (race-orientierter) Durchschlagschutz abstimmen,...

----------


## voodooisland

@JAWA:vielen dank für dein entgegenkommen & die kulanz von MP!
freu mich schon riesig mein V10 mit dem getunten fahrwerk mal richtig zu rocken,
wenn meine griffel wieder funktionieren!!!!das wird ein spass-zum glück regnets hier gerade,sonst würd's mir noch mehr stinken nich fahren zu können!!
greetz & ride on

----------


## geh hea

Hallo !! Wollte mich amal so grundsätzlich erkundigen welche tuningmöglichkeiten man bei einer marzocchi 888 rc2xva 2007 hat und ob man da noch was rausholen kann ! bin die gabel heuer jetzt scho ziemlich oft gefahren und bin leider ned wirklich zufrieden damit ! sie 
spricht nicht wirklich gut an und verhärtet bei schnellen kleinen schlägen außerdem stockt die gabel wenn ich sie im stand einfedere ! ich hätte auch gerne infos über den preis des tunings falls ma hald was machen kann   . mfg peter

----------


## JaWa

Natürlich können wir aus der 888 noch was rausholen.
schick mir einfach via P.M. deine e-mail adresse und ich schcik dir dann die details! einen groben Überblick findest du in diesem Threat auf den vorhergehenden Seiten! Preislich liegt bei ca. 120 Euro.
JakobK. kann ist mir einer von uns getunten 88 unterwegs und er ist begeistert vielleicht kann er ein kleinse Feedback geben.

----------


## mario

> Geh- Weiß des keiner?
> 
> Noch eine frage: Gibts sowas wie ein Kobiangebot- wenn man die Boxxer und den Dämpfer gleichzeitig machen lässt??
> 
> Danke für die Antworten im Voraus...


he storchi willst dei ironhorse jez tunen lassen?

i lass mei radle a tunen

----------


## Lordz

> i lass mei radle a tunen

 
auf des hab ich nur gewartet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mario

wenn scho alle tunen lassen muss ma halt nachziehen sonst hab i ja gar ka chance mehr

----------


## Lordz

> wenn scho alle tunen lassen muss ma halt nachziehen sonst hab i ja gar ka chance mehr


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## smoe

serwas

is der pitkan derzeit sehr ausgelastet???
kann i mein dämpfer an 6-way bis flattnitz noch getuned haben??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

tät ihn am kommenden montag nach dem wochenende bei euch vorbeibringen...
geht sich des noch aus...wär cool :Cool:  

cheers timo :Smile:

----------


## JaWa

Zur Zeit sind wir wieder bis zum Schladmingrennen ausgelastet (Ende Mai) Du kannst uns nur das Bike am Montag vorbei bringen und wir versuchen das wir es bis Freitag schaffen (Donnerstag is ja Feiertag) und ich brings dir mit auf die Flattniz.
Gib mir halt bescheid ob du das so willst

----------


## smoe

ja des wär ideal....
flattnitz fahr i fix mit....
also kann i des bike am montag vorbeibringe..??
cheers :Smile:

----------


## JaWa

Ja klar!

----------


## mario

hab dacht des is der paradise der hat aber kane 2 radln glaub i halt

----------


## ReaperGM

So nachdem mir vor ein paar Wochen mein geliebtes Bike "abhanden" gekommen ist musste ich mich schnell nach einer günstigen alternative suchen.

Schlussentlich hab ich mich für ein Kona Stab Deluxe 2007 www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/S...UXE/index.html entschieden. Beim ersten Testrollen hab ich aber schon festgestellt das die Federelemente (888RV&Fox Van) nicht mit meinem alten Fahrwerk mithalten konnten. (66RC2X&DHX5) 

Jetzt meine Frage lohnt sich jetzt schon ein tuning oder soll ich das Bike erstmal so richtig ausfahren und testen. Es geht halt auch darum das wenn es mit der Federung gar nicht geht, daß ich halt die den Van und die 888 gleich neu verkaufen möchte.
Als Alternative würde ich sehr günstig an eine Boxxer Race von 06 und nicht ganz so günstig an einen Roco WC kommen. Nur lohnt sich das Upgrade überhaupt wenn ich eh vorhabe das Fahrwerk tunen zu lassen. 
Die Boxxer hab ich nachdem ich den Thread gelesen habe schon sehr im Auge nur hab ich halt keine Ahnung wie sich das Van und Roco verhält. Sie die beiden gleich gut "tunebar"

Hat zwar nix direkt mit dem Thema zu tun aber was würdet ihr direkt am Neubike austauschen.

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Gruß Stephan

P.S. Hab grad auf der Konasite gesehen das im Stab ein FOX Vanilla R verbaut sein soll, ich war mir aber recht sicher das ein Van verbaut war. Kann mir da jemand genauere Info geben.

----------


## JaWa

Also soweit ich weiß ist der Van R und das Vanilla R.
Wenn der Van(illa) R getunt wird hat er auf jeden Fall eine Mörder Performance, man kann halt nicht so viel einstellen wie beim Roco. Ich sag mal das die Performance sicher vergleichbar ist und wenn man nicht günstig zu einem Roco kommt man den Van(illa) auch tunen kann. Man kann den Roco halt etwas feiner einstellen als den Van(illa).
Also wenn du günstig an einen Roco kommst check in dir ansonsten lass den Van(illa) tunen.
Ein Tuning kannst du getrost jetzt schon machen (nachdem du weisst wie das Bike in Serie funktioniert) lassen. Beim Kona haben wir ein sehr gutes Setup, das von z.B. Gö in höchsten Tönen gelobt wird.
Von der 888 Gabel (zumindest im getunten Zustand) haben wir schon sehr gutes Feedback bekommen.
Bei der Gabel kommts halt drauf an was du willst eine Boxxer is halt eher eine reine Race Gabel mit ner 888 kannst so ziemlich alles machen, dafür is die auch schwerer.

----------


## r-dog

wird bei einem tuning auch gleich geserviced (buchsen, dichtungen auswechseln) oder kostet das extra?

----------


## ReaperGM

Danke für die schnelle Antwort  :Smile:  

Was mir jetzt immer noch nicht ganz klar ist, mir wurde letztes Jahr auf der Eurobike erklärt das der VAN vom Aufbau her mit dem DHX gleich ist. Nur halt mit weniger Möglichkeiten zur Abstimmung. Und so wie ich das verstanden habe hat er dann auch ein fest abgestimmtes ProPedal. War das beim Vanilla auch so?
Was würdet ihr denn an dem Dämpfer machen können? Und was würde das kosten?

An meinem alten Rad habe ich immer sehr viel mit dem Fahrwerk abgestimmt. Deshalb würde mir der Roco auch sehr gefallen, nur tunen könnte ich ihn erstmal nicht lassen  (Geldmangel). Kann ein ungetunter Roco mit nem getunten VAN mithalten?

Bei der Gabel hab ich das bis jetzt so verstanden, daß man halt ab einer Boxxer deutlich mehr rausholen kann wie an einer 888. Und Günstiger, leichter und besser abstimmbar wäre sie auch noch. 
Wie schaut das jetzt genau aus, eure Website ist ja noch UD.  :Wink:  
Aus der Packung wäre ich mit keiner der beiden Gabeln zufrieden. Also bei der Gabel wäre ein Tuning ein muss. Und ich tendiere auch stark zur Boxxer.

Wie gesagt ich war mit meinem alten Fahrwerk recht zufrieden, ich konnte es halt perfekt abstimmen. Aber wenns vom Tuning her für alles passt wäre es auch ok.

Und noch etwas, habt ihr auch nen Kunden ausm Schwarzwald (Todtnau und Wildbad sind meine Heimstrecken) wo man so ein getuntes Fahrwerk, vorallem die Boxxer, mal testen kann.


Danke Stephan

----------


## Poison :)

> Aus der Packung wäre ich mit keiner der beiden Gabeln zufrieden.


woher weist du das? schon eine 06er/07er boxxer gefahren?  :Wink: 

lg

----------


## JaWa

@r-dog: beim Tuning bekommst zwar ein neues Öl und alles gereinigt, aber Buchsen wechsel oder Dichtungen wchseln machen wir nur wenn es notwendig ist. Es entstehen dann halt Mehrkosten in der Höhe der zusätzlichen Materialkosten.

@ReaperGM: Also der Van oder Vanilla ist gleich aufgebaut wie der 
DHX nur dass man weniger einstellen kann. Der alte Vanilla war genauso aufgebaut, nur dass er kleiner dimensioniert war (= weniger Öl zur Dämpfung & kleinerer Ausgleichsbehälter. Wenn wir einen Van(illa) tunen bekommst du aber von Haus aus ein Luftventil rein wo du den Luftdruck selbst variieren kannst. Der Van kann mit dem Rocco zwar mithalten, wenn du aber das Maximum rausholen willst aus deinem Fahrwerk wäre der Rocco um eine Spur besser. Ein ungetunter Roco geht mit Sicherheit nicht so wie ein getunter Van, dieser arbeitet da schon besser!!!
Aus der Boxxer können wir sicher mehr heraus holen das stimmt schon und die Gabel geht auch sicher besser als eine 888 aber ich will hier keine Teile schleht machen. Alle Federelemente haben Vor- & Nachteile. Aber bei der Boxxer hast halt eine gewaltige Performance wenn diese getunt ist.

In deinem Raum haben wir leider niemanden herumfahren (noch nicht) bei dem Du was testen könntest. Kannst dich leider nur auf das Feedback der anderen Leute verlassen.

----------


## ReaperGM

> woher weist du das? schon eine 06er/07er boxxer gefahren? 
> 
> lg


Ja einer meiner Kollegen fährt zeit letztem Jahr die Boxxer 06 Race und im vergleich zu meiner 66 war mir die Gabel einfach nicht progressiv genung, mir fehlte ingesamt eine feiner auf meine Bedürnisse eingestellte Druckstufe. Und insgesammt fühlte sich die 66 nicht nach weniger Federweg an als die Boxxer.


@Jawa: Könntest du mir per E-Mail genau Details über die genauen Anpassungsmöglichkeiten zuschicken weil eure Webseite immer noch "under construction" ist. Danke

----------


## JaWa

Ja klar schick mir einfach eine PM mit deiner e-mail adrese.
Ja das mit der Homepage dauert leider noch etwas da ich bis jetzt an der Uni eingedeckt war und wir so auch ziemlich ausgelastet sind. Es muss aber nur noch alles konfiguriert werden und die Farbgebung besprochen werden dann sind wir wieder online. Das Grundgerüst der Seite steht schon (länger).
Der Tag hat leider nur 24 Stunden.

----------


## MoMo71

Da ich ja jetzt offiziell für die Firma MotoPitkan in Deutschland fahren werden,möchte ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden.

Also eine ganz großes Lob erst Mal vorab, wie schnell man zu seinen Fragen eine Antwort bekommt, gell Walter ;-), die Ausführlichen Beschreibungen, was da mit den Federelementen so passiert beim Tuning , finde ich lobenswert.

Ich selbst werden meine ganzen Elemente nach Pfingsten einschicken und werde Euch dann berichten.

Frage an Walter, kann man Zugstufeneinstellungen auch schneller machen???

----------


## JaWa

Meinst du jetzt bei der Gabel oder beim Dämpfer?
Aber prinzipiell: Ja!
Schreib das zum Beispiel im Formular unter Anmerkungen, Wünsche etc...

lg Walter

----------


## MoMo71

Alles klaro mach ich, Danke.

----------


## DasMatti

so jetzt hab ich gerade scheiße gebaut....ich geb zu meine eigene schuld bzw. dummheit.

meine 888rc 05 war mir zu hart, dann wollte ich die federvorspannung runtersetzen. Also ich schraub die gabel auseinander, zieh oben die kartusche raus, zieh denn sprengring raus, der die federpaltte hält. Will ihn oben in die "weichere" stellung stecken, und der dumme arsch hüpft davon...natürlcih bin ich brav und mach die arbeit im freien, weil man ja keine ölflecken im haus will. Aber auf dunklem Kopfsteinplaster find ich den Sprengring nich mehr...Ersatz hab ich leider auch keinen.

Jetzt meine frage, wenn ich meine Gabel zum tunen schick, könnt ihr dann den Ring als Ersatzteil einbaun. Und gleich auch noch die Rebound-kartusche anschaun, da chillt mitten auf dem oberen Rohr von der Kartusche so ne Dichtung rum. Ich hab den verdacht das der kleine O-Ring zw. den beiden Rohren dichten sollte. Jetzt hängt der aber nur so dumm rum, ohne funktion ( wie n kabelbinder an der gabel um sag zu messen)

Was würden die 2 aufgaben inkl dem Race Tuning kosten?

hoff ihr könnt mir helfen.
ride on
matti

----------


## JaWa

Antowort folgt via PM
Was den O-Ring angeht: das ist normal! Jede 888 hat diesen O-Ring, "der da einfach nur so rumhängt"!!!  :Wink: 

lg Walter

----------


## Joga

@ DasMatti:


Ich hatte das gleiche Problem...
Ich habs ganz einfach gelöst...
Ist eine Arbeit von 5 Minuten, ein finanzieller Aufwand von 3 Euro.

Will hier nicht querposten, drum, wenn Interesse, schick mir ein Mail an Joga@declivity-racing.net

----------


## DasMatti

so jetzt hab ich kacke gebaut...sagt nix, ich weiß das ich dumm bin. bitte verkneift euch euere komentare!

Hab jetzt die rebound kartsuche zerbrochen...oben am gewinde.
Jetzt hatte ich die idee, das ich mir die neue 07er kartusche von der 888rc2xva bestell und noch dazu nene neuen einstellknopf, und dann hätte ich ne top gabel...halt nur auf der rebound seite...

wisst ihr ob das möglich wäre...hat sich ander gabel die länge oder die gewinde oder so verändert.....das das nicht mehr passen könnte?
oder unten an den tauchrohren irgendwas?

wäre dankbar für konstruktive beiträge.

ride on
matti

p.s.: ach ja, kartuschen krieg ich so günstig wie 05er innenleben..also geld wäre nicht das prob.

----------


## PRO RIDER

Hy! Prinzipiell muß das funktionieren...aber die Federn sind andere von der Länge, ob kürzer oder länger weiß ich nicht aber deine passen halt nicht in eine 07 Kartusche!
Außerdem ist mir Aufgefallen das bei den 07rc2x Gabel man nur auf einer Seite eine Zugstufe hat aber die Compresion irgendiwie auch eine leichte Zugstufe bildet wenn man sie Zudreht und so kann es sein das sie mitwirkt und die eigentliche Zugstufe schwächer ausfällt als 05...

Und nachdem die 07 Gabeln auf der Compresionsseite eine einsetlleschraube auf der unterseite haben kann es auch sein das die Bohrungen im Casting größer ausfallen, mußt Du halt bei einer neuen kontrollieren.

MFG

----------


## DasMatti

wäre cool wenn hier vllt mal einer zufällig mit nem messschieber oder nem meterstab an seiner 888 vorbeiläuft, und kurz unten die schraube nachmisst, bzw. den durchmesser von der borhung.

danke
ride on
matti

----------


## Joga

Wie schon gesagt, haben die neueren 888 ein bisschen andres Innnenleben. Kauf dir lieber die passende Kartusche vom Jahrgang.
Meine Zugstufenkartusche war auch kaputt. Aber Zugstufe bleibt eben Zugstufe. Und mehr als ausfedern kann die Gabel a net. Interessanter wärs bei der Druckstufe gewesen...

----------


## DasMatti

bei der kartusche ist oben zugstufe unten lowspeed druckstrufe, und das va-luftsystem...

ist aber egal...hab jetzt die alte kartusche bestellt, und irgendwann kommt ne komplett neue gabel..

ride on
matti

----------


## klamsi

könt mir mal wer erklären warum bei der boxxer des tuning besser funktioniert wenn ma a normale feder fährt und ned mit der luftkartusche ?.....was hat die stahlfeder für vorteile gegenüber der luftfeder das sie so viel besser geht ? (red jetzt vom closedcartridge system)

weil gewicht würde ja für die luftfeder sprechen und auch das ma sie exakt aufs gewicht abstimmen kan !

fg

----------


## DasMatti

weil du keinen überdruck im system hast...das baut dann druck auf die dichtugnen auf, und somit ist das ansprechverhalten schlechter...

----------


## smoe

> weil du keinen überdruck im system hast...das baut dann druck auf die dichtugnen auf, und somit ist das ansprechverhalten schlechter...


kann schon sein das du a bissi recht hast des weiss i jez net aber im prinzip isses deswegen dass die luftkammer abgedichtet werden muss und da brauchts einfach stärkere dichtungen als bei stahlfedern und die erzeugen eine höhere reibung....
ich persönlich find die stahrgefederte viel besser aber des is geschmackssache... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

cheers

----------


## klamsi

naja aber kunt ma des ned durch tuning a a wengal besser hinkriegen ?......bzw. beim fox luftdämpfer bekommt ma ja auch noch soviel ich gehört hab ordentlich was an leistung heraus wenn a getuned wurde.....

----------


## mankra

Das mit den Dichtungen ist Blödsinn, zumindest bei Boxxer und Marzocchigabeln, da es die gleichen Dichtungen für Luft und Stahlfeder sind.
Leichte Fahrer sind mit der Luftfeder zufrieden, aber mit mehr Gewicht hat man das Problem, daß man recht hohen Druck reingeben muß, die Gabel dadurch schlechter anspricht und sie trotzdem durchschlägt, sprich die Luftfeder hat zuwenig Progression.

Dämpfer und Gabel kann man nicht 1:1 vergleichen. Dämpfer werden mit einer Übersetzung angelegt, der Dichtungsumfang ist geringer und am Hinterbau ist man nicht so feinfüllig (Kontakt über die Pedale) wie bei der Gabel (Kontakt über die Finger beim Lenker), Stahlfederdämpfer haben nur einen kleinen Dichtungsumfang gegenüber einen Luftdämpfer, bei Federgabeln ist der Dichtungsumfang immer gleich, je nach Rahmen kann man über die Kinematik die Progression mit dem Dämpfer abstimmen, bei der Gabel nicht, etc. etc.

----------


## JaWa

So jetzt bin ich auch wiedermal da!
Mankra hat völlig recht!
Es ist schon so dass man die PErformance und auch das Ansprechverhalten einer Luftgabel durch ein Tuning erhöhen kann, jedoch wird eine Stahlfedergabel immer besser ansprechen als eine mit einer Luftkammer (Federungsseite) Jetzt könnte man das spiel weitertreiben und sagen ja wie ist das wenn ich eine Luftfedergabel tunen lass und eine Sthalfedergabel nicht usw aber darauf gehe ich jetzt nicht genauer ein denn das wird dann I-Tüpfelchen reiterei und dann kommt auch mal die frage und was passiert wenns regnet und zwei vögel um die Wette singen!!! :Wink: 
Fakt ist ein Stehlfederelement funktioniert immer besser als ein Luftfederelement (vom Ansprechverhalten) jedoch ist es wie Mankra sagte: Leute mit bis zu !!!70kg!!! können auch ein Luftfederelement fahren und müssen nur einen relativ kleinen Teil an Anprechverhalten einbüsen als jemand wie ich der z.B. 90kg auf die Waage bringt, und haben dafür etwas leichtere Bikes.

Glaubt es oder nicht: ich rate dennoch zu Sthalfederelementen Gewicht hin oder her, dafür holt man das maximum aus dem Fahrwerk raus.

----------


## georg

Naja, zum Post vom mankra muß ich noch etwas hinzufügen: Eine Luftfeder hat eine sehr starke Progression. Allerdings erst am "Schluß". Vorher ist die Federrate sehr gering. Dh. man muß mit diffizilen Konstruktionen eine brauchbare Federrate basteln. Dafür ist meistens mind. 1 zusätzliche Dichtung notwendig. Zusammen mit der Vorspannung (Anfangsdruck) ergibt sich dadurch ein schlechteres Ansprechverhalten. Die Dichtungen selber sind meist gleich, je nach Auslegung des Maximaldruckes kann aber bei einer Luftgabel auch eine andere Dichtung notwendig werden.

Eine Gewichtsersparnis kann man sich bei einer Federgabel auch mit Titanfedern holen. Vielleicht will MP da auch mal was anbieten??  :Big Grin:

----------


## mankra

Theoretisch hast recht, in der Praxis zeigen zumindest der DHX Air und die Boxxer Luftfeder, daß diese sich nicht wie die alten Luftdämpfer vor einigen Jahren verhalten.
Der DHX Air schlagt gerne durch.
Die Luftfeder bei der Boxxer spricht zu beginn sehr straff an, bei Kompressionen schlägt sie trotzdem schnell durch. Kein Vergleich zur Stahlfeder.

----------


## georg

Theorie und Praxis sind gleich.  :Wink:  Das ist ja der Effekt der Federkennlinie mit der sehr moderaten Steigung. Dh. Der Anfangsdruck ist so gering, bzw. das Volumen so groß, dass der Bereich der Progression nie erreicht wird.. der Dämpfer rast dann durch den Federweg. Erhöht man den Druck spricht er schlecht an. Verkleinert man das Volumen ist der nutzbare Federweg viel kleiner... usw.
Da kann jeder eine Tabellenkalulation anwerfen und sich die Federkennlinie mal rechnen. Die Formel ist recht einfach: p = p0 * (V0/V) ^Kappa
mit p0..Anfangsdruck; V0..Anfangsvolumen; V..Volumen eingefedert; Kappa~1,4 über F=p*A also Druck mal wirksamer Fläche hat man die Federkraft. Man sieht dann recht schnell entweder muß sich die wirksame Fläche ändern, oder ich spiele mich mit dem Volumen. Sprich eine Hilfskonstruktion die das Volumen nicht konstant mit dem Einfedervorgang verkleinert. Das wird dann komplizert und aufwendig. Aufwendig heißt bei einer Öl/Gasdichtung auch Reibung. Zusätzlich ändert sich durch die Temperaturerhöhung auch das Kappa. Das wird aber in der Fahrwerkstechnik vernachlässigt. Inwieweit das beim Rad auch vernachlässigbar ist, weiß ich nicht, ich würde aber Daumen*Pi das auch nicht berücksichtigen.

Daher: Stahl- oder Titanfeder ist so lang man in halbwegs bezahlbaren Bereichen bleiben will, derzeit das Beste. Wir sind uns komplett einig.

----------


## Zap

> ... p = p0 * (V0/V) ^Kappa
> mit p0..Anfangsdruck; V0..Anfangsvolumen; V..Volumen eingefedert; Kappa~1,4 über F=p*A also Druck mal wirksamer Fläche hat man die Federkraft. Man sieht dann recht schnell entweder muß sich die wirksame Fläche ändern, oder ich spiele mich mit dem Volumen. Sprich eine Hilfskonstruktion die das Volumen nicht konstant mit dem Einfedervorgang verkleinert. Das wird dann komplizert und aufwendig. Aufwendig heißt bei einer Öl/Gasdichtung auch Reibung. Zusätzlich ändert sich durch die Temperaturerhöhung auch das Kappa. Das wird aber in der Fahrwerkstechnik vernachlässigt. Inwieweit das beim Rad auch vernachlässigbar ist, weiß ich nicht, ich würde aber Daumen*Pi das auch nicht berücksichtigen.


Was ich mich bei den Luftgabeln und Dämpfern frage; werden die nicht spürbar warm, wenn man mal einen ruppigen downhill hinlegt? Die Luft wird beim Einfedern ja ordentlich komprimiert.
Und die Volumina in Gabel und besonders im Dämpfer sind ja relativ klein, wäre interessant zu wissen, ob da das kappa immernoch als konstant angenommen werden kann!?

----------


## georg

> Und die Volumina in Gabel und besonders im Dämpfer sind ja relativ klein, wäre interessant zu wissen, ob da das kappa immernoch als konstant angenommen werden kann!?


 Wenn der Isentropenexponent sich ändert, dann würden sich die Federeigenschaften dramatisch ändern. Nachdem das noch niemand beobachtet hat, glaube ich nicht daran.  :Confused: 
edit: Den gleichen Effekt hätte feuchte Luft. Da auch beim Aufpumpen bei großer Luftfeuchte kaum Beeinflussungen feststellbar sind, wird das wirklich vernachlässigbar sein. Eigentlich sollten Luftfederungen mit entfeuchteter Luft oder besser gleich mit Stickstoff  :Stick Out Tongue:  gefüllt werden.

Wegen Kennlinie: Bei Fahrwerken von Kraftfahrzeugen wird zB. mit nicht konstanten wirksamen Flächen gearbeitet (Kolbenfläche wird zunächst größer, dann kleiner) um die Federkennlinie "in der Mitte" steiler zu bekommen.

----------


## noox

Bitte beruhigt's euch wieder, sonst muss ich den Thread schließen. Und bitte keine Diskussionen, warum was gelöscht wurde.

----------


## MoMo71

So, habe nun auch das erste Mal meine getunten Teile testen können, bis auf den DHX 5.0 und das direkt beim IXS-CUP in Ilmenau und ich war begeistert.
Das Bike fühlt sich in der Federung komplett anders an.
Die ganze Federung ist viel viel feinfühliger, der Federweg wir viel effizienter ausgenutzt. Kick's vom Heck sind eliminiert, aber für das fein einstellen brauch man Zeit und etwas Übung und Verständniss.
Die Arbeit von MotoPitkan ist TOP und auch der Support vom Walter, auch wenn dieser bei mir nur per E-Mail läuft, HAMMER.
Danke Dir Walter.

Folgende Teile wurden bei mir getunt:

MZ 888 WC
MZ Roco WC
Fox DHX 5.0

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Nachdem langem hin und her hab ich mich auch entschieden meine Travis Triple Ti zu MotoPitkan zu bringen. Abgesehen, dass es sehr schnell gegangen ist, bin vollkommen von der Arbeit beigeistert. HAb mir die Gabel spezielle auf Bremswellen abstimmen lassen und siehe da: ES GIBT KEINE BREMSWELLEN!
man kann ungewohnt schnell drüberbrettern, man merkst gar nix, null!!

also 
THUMBS UP

----------


## mario

bin am samstag in marburg it den getunten roco+888 grfahrn!! 
geht nur mehr geil bis auf die geometrie is des a andres rad  
-spricht viel beser an im langsamen und wird nicht zu weich wenns schnell wird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
mehr kann ich sagen wenn ich öfter gfahrn bin.

----------


## RiChY

Hi,

Luft hin oder her. Was wäre bei einer Boxxer WC (07) machbar, wieviel würde es mich in etwa kosten und würde man immer noch eine spürbare Performance-Verbesserung wahrnehmen? Wiege übrigens nur 64kg, fahre die Gabel gerne weich und mit wenig Druck. Daher wird man wohl nicht die angesprochenen Performanceeinbußen wegen 'nem hohen Druck haben.

Grüße

----------


## florian

hallo. hätt ne frage. wie viel kostet ein normales dämpfer service für einen fox dhx 5.0 ?  aja und noch was. kann man aus einem kona stinky 2004er rahmen noch was rausholen, indem man den dämpfer speziel einstellt? wennn ja wie viel würde das kosten? mfg flo

----------


## JaWa

So nach langer DH-Board-Abstinenz bin ich wieder online!

@Richy: ein Boxxer Tuning kommt auf 205 Euro du bekommst dafür ein ClosedCartridge System (das von dem so viele schwärmen) und ja; eine Performancesteigerung ist definitiv spürbar!

@Florian: ALso eine Dämpferservice kommt auf 85 Euro exkl. evtl benötigter Ersatzteile. Aus dem Stinky kann man prinizpiell sehr viel raus holen! Nur eine Frage: wie meinst du das? bedeutet Speziell einstellen: speziell für ein Stinky tunen oder die Einstellungen am Serien dämpfer speziell einstellen? Wenn du zweites meinst kann ich nur sagen dadurch dass ein Stinky degressiv arbeitet dass es mit relativ wenig Federvorspannung (solltest ca. 30-33% SAG haben) dafür mit sehr viel Progression (150-200 PSI und die Luft kammer min. 75% zu)
Speziell bei einem Kona wirkt sich aber ein TUning dramatisch aus!!! Die Leute die bis jetzt mit einem Kona von uns unterwegs sind erkannten ihr bike nach dem Tuning nicht mehr wieder!!

@Richy & FLorian: Bei Interesse bitte PM oder e-mail an mich ( walter_jammernegg@msn.com ) dann bekommt ihr noch mehr Infos undalles relevante zugeschickt!

----------


## geh hea

ok. und wie viel würde das tuning für den dämpfer kosten? mfg flo

----------


## Hogger

guck doch mal weiter vorn im thread...

----------


## Shenyang

Um so schlechter die Federkennlinie eines Bikes um so mehr bringt das tuning ... bzw. auch für Leute die sich technisch zu wenig auskennen oder es einfach nicht checken das Bike richtig abzustimmen (gehör ich selbst auch dazu) ...
ganz praktisch ist es natürlich wenn man das Tuning mit dem Service verbindet. Wenn ich z.B. das Fox Service mit 110 Euro hernehme und das dann von Tuningpreis abziehe, dann ist die ganze Geschichte nimmer wirklich teuer für das was man im Endeffekt erhält.

----------


## klamsi

is die MP seitn eigentlich schon online ? häts a paar mal probiert...kumt aber nix....bzw. findets auf google was aber aufmachen lasst sie nix......

hätt nämlich a paar teile zum herichten  :Wink: ...z.b a oide psylo xl o. xc glaub i hasts....vl. kann ma da ja was machen.....??

----------


## JaWa

Unsere Homepage geht mit 01.08.07 wieder online.
Sie ist bereits fertig und wartet nur noch dass der August beginnt.

@Klamsi: schick mir eine PM mit deiner e-mail adresse dass schick ich dir alles was du wissen musst.

----------


## JaWa

So Leute!
Wie versprochen!
Unsere neue Homepageist online und zur Zeit noch unter motopitkan.aboutme.at zu erreichen und wird diese Tage auf www.motopitkan.at umgeroutet, da noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert werden (stören aber den Betrieb nicht).
Ich denke es sind recht viele Infos drauf. Viel Spaß beim durch-checken.

----------


## klamsi

also muss sagen mir gefällt die neue hp wirklich sehr gut.....sehr informativ und super aufgebaut......find auch die service bzw. tuningblätter zum downloaden super.....erleichtert des ganze für leute die sich nicht so auskennen sicher um einiges ( so wie mich)......des einzige wo ich nicht wüsste was ich reinschreiben sollt is bei fahrstill ? was für verschieden typen gibts da eurer meinung ?......meint ihr damit einfach nur ob ma passiv oder aktiv fährt oder was is da genau gemeint !?!?


ev. wärs da noch gut wenn ein bsp. formular gibt für ganz dumme wie mich  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink: 

aber wie schon gesagt seite is meiner meinung nach top.....freu mich sehr darüber nachdem ich vl. eh an großauftrag für euch hab......(meine gabeln/dämpfer schrein scho nach am service  :Wink: )

----------


## JaWa

Danke vielmals für das erste Lob!!!
Wenn du dir nicht die Printversion sonder das Word-File runterlädst kannst du zwischen allen Möglichkeiten wählen.
Aber im Prinzip is es net so tragisch es sollte halt nur eine Beschreibung des Fahrstils sein ob das jetzt mit aktiv, sauber oder smooth bezeichnet wird is net so der große unterschied (zum Beispiel jetzt).

----------


## klamsi

ok....dann schreib i bei fahrstil smooth rein und bei fahrkönnen hill nivoue  :Wink:   :Tongue: 

na hab ma eh gedacht das des ned so tragisch is.....aber ma was ja ned ob ned doch....bin ja da ned so da spezialist.....leida....aber wie schon gesagt die tips zum einstellen usw. sind super.....

----------


## joseppe

erst mal dickes lob dass die seite endlich online ist. wirkt gelungen.
eine frage hätte ich jedoch. als ich ein wenig auf der page herumgelesen hatte sind mir so ein paar formulierungen aufgefallen die ich meinte schon mal irgendwo gesehen gehabt  zu haben.
nach nem kurzen vergleich mit der seite eines suspension tuners aus der schweiz war auch klar wo.
aus dem thread kann man herauslesen dass ihr ja wirklich einen super job macht. aber teilweise 1:1 die beschreibungen von der konkurrenz zu kopieren finde ich doch irgendwo ein wenig schwach.

mfg patrick

----------


## JaWa

hmm!
was meinst genau?
das ist auf keinen Fall in unserem Sinne!!!
Gleiche Textteile sind nicht gewollt oder beabsichtigt!!!
Sags und es wird umgehend geändert!!!
Wir wollen niemanden kopieren und respektieren die Arbeit eines jeden.
Danke dass man uns auf sowas aufmerksam machst.
Bitte schick mir alles was dir aufällt via PM.

----------


## RiChY

Hi,ich habe nun einen neuen Rahmen, dessen Dämpfer (4way) ein RaceTuning hinter sich hat. Was würde ein ProRace-Tuning noch bringen, was würde es extra kosten?Grüße

----------


## punkt

hehe, jetzt, wenn man drauf achtet, ähneln sich einige formulierungen.
aber andererseits, mp erfindet das tuning ja nicht neu, von daher ist das schon okay.

noch ne frage ansich: was läßt sich aus einer 66rc2x noch rausholen? laut homepage bietet ihr für die gabel ja kein tuning an, zumindest nicht direkt.

----------


## JaWa

Nun Danke fürs Aufmerksam machen es wurden soeeben Formulierungen überarbeitet. Damit es nicht heisst wir würden abschreiben. :Wink:  Wollen wir ja auch nicht!!!! Andere Beschreibungen wie z.B. Federwegsabhängige Zugstufe etc. kann man leider nicht anders umschreiben wir verbauen dieses Feature auch.

@Richy: kläre ich morgen und geb dir am Vormittag bescheid!!!

----------


## RiChY

Alles klar, Danke! Bin mal gespannt  :Smile:

----------


## JaWa

@punkt: eine 66 hat eine ähnliche Dämpfung wie eine 888 verbaut und somit kann diese auch Problemlos getunt werden.

----------


## Sethimus

gilt das auch fuer eine 66 rc2 eta?

----------


## mario

find die seite gut,sehr informativ.

die erklärund für die einstellungen ist für einige sicher sehr nützlich.

----------


## Sanchez

super homepage :Smile: 
@jawa: jetzt hab ich doch noch eine frage.
hab dir zwar einepmgschickt du hast aba nedgeantwortet, egal. irgendwoin dem threadkameinmaldie frage aufob ihr eine888rv alsonurmit zugstufen einstellung tunen,bzw.in eine 888rc2x "verwandeln" könnt. an dem wäreich nämlich sehr interessiert vorallem,voraussgesetzt es istmöglich, was das kostet. hoffe du weißt was ich meine

----------


## JaWa

wie gesagt zur Zeit gehts nur unter motopitkan.aboutme.at ab nächster Woche wird die Seite unter www.motopitkan.at zu finden sein.

----------


## pAz

super page

----------


## .maraio.

Website ist gelungen, informativ und übersichtlich !

Mein Senf:
 # vielleicht noch eine kleine info zu den einzelnen downloads hinzufügen
 # eine art "howto" zum versenden von den teilen, zB. dämpfer mit oder ohne feder, buchsen, gabel mit/ohne achse...sauber oder dreckig  :Big Grin: 

wie gesagt mein senf  :Wink:

----------


## sorris

eine frage noch, wie läuft das mit der bezahlung ab? und wie soll man den dämpfer an euch verschicken?  :Big Grin:

----------


## JaWa

@Maraio: Danke das werden wir machen gute Idee! wird die Tage erledigt!
@Sorris: wird auch noch auf der Page veröffentlicht! (Wie gesagt es ist noch nicht alles drin, aber zumindest mal online)
Wenn Du in Österreich wohnst kommt das Paket via Nachnahme zu dir zurück und im Ausland läuft das Ganze via Vorauskassa.
schicken kannst du uns das ganze per Post, DHL, DPD, GLS, Hermes,....
Egal hauptsache es kommt irgendwie zu uns.

Feder, Federteller & Buchsen beim Dämpfer brauchen wir nicht.
Bei der Gabel brauchen wir auch nur die Gabel mit Brücke (bei Doppelbrückengabeln zumindes eine) ohne Achse. UND!!! Wenn geht und man uns etwas arbeit ersparen will: BITTE sauber :Wink:

----------


## pAz

> BITTE sauber

 und ich wollts extra zum putzen zu euch schicken  :Wink:

----------


## Sanchez

@jawa: jetzt nochmalmeine frageda dus warscheinl.überlesen hast: hab dir zwar einepmgschickt du hast aba nedgeantwortet, egal. irgendwoin dem threadkameinmaldie frage aufob ihr eine888rv alsonurmit zugstufen einstellung tunen,bzw.in eine 888rc2x "verwandeln" könnt. an dem wäreich nämlich sehr interessiert vorallem,voraussgesetzt es istmöglich, was das kostet. hoffe du weißt was ich meine

----------


## DasMatti

hängt deine leertaste?

----------


## Marvin Tille

Hab da dann auch mal ne frage. Habe nen Manitou 6way, der seit neustem defekt ist. Wenn ich jetzt nen Tuning machen lasse dann ist da ja auch nen Service bei. Jetzt die Frage: ist der Service der beim Tuning dabei ist nen ganz normaler Service mit austausch der kaputten Teilen und so weiter, oder bloß reinigen und so ?

----------


## JaWa

@Dirty Sanchez: Eine 888rv tunen ist keine Thema, da haben wir auch shon gute erfahrungen gemacht. eine RV in eine RC2X zu verwandel geht nicht da beide Gabeln komplett (Bauteile, Dimensionierung,...) unterschiedlich aufgebaut sind und du somit die RC2X Kartuschen brauchen würdest.

@Mufinmann0: Das Service das beim Tuning dabei ist enhält zerlegen, reinigen, checken der Teile, befüllen mit neuem Öl, zusammenbauen.
Sind jetzt nur ein paar Dichtungen (bzw Verschleissteile) zu wechseln machen wir das so mit, sind Teile Kaputt die nicht unter Verschleissteile laufen verrechnen wir die Teile. Aber das ist bei einem Original Service auch so. Hatte zum Beispiel meinen 5th Element damals noch (vor 3 Jahren) zum Service eingeschickt und mir wurden 120 Euro fürs Service plus Teile wie Endanschlag Elastomer, Buchsen,.... zusätzlich verrechnet.
Bei dir kommt es drauf an was kaputt ist. Bitte schick mir eine PM und dann sag ich dir ob das bei uns unter "Service" läuft.

----------


## Sanchez

@jawa:ich hätte mir gedacht ihr bekommts die kartuschen und bauts die dann ein,würde das nicht gehen??

----------


## mario

es ist nicht wirklich ein unterschied zw. den gabeln nach dem tuning so wieso nicht mehr. 
kenn einige mit er "billigeren" 
ich hab die"gute"

----------


## Sanchez

binleider noch nie die "gute" probegefahrn aber wenn du meinst sie gehen gleich dann werd ichmir das nämlich noch überlegen.

----------


## JaWa

@Dirty Sanchez: Die Kartuschen bestellen und einbauen können wir schon, überhaupt kein Thema, aber wie Mario schon sagte Der Unterschied zwischen den Gabeln ist nach dem Tuning nimma so groß, Einzig, dass du bei der RC2X noch mehr von aussen verstellen kannst. Aber sie funktionieren fast gleich gut.

----------


## mario

> @Dirty Sanchez: Die Kartuschen bestellen und einbauen können wir schon, überhaupt kein Thema, aber wie Mario schon sagte Der Unterschied zwischen den Gabeln ist nach dem Tuning nimma so groß, Einzig, dass du bei der RC2X noch mehr von aussen verstellen kannst. Aber sie funktionieren fast gleich gut.



ja federvorspannung und die durchgehende druckstufe(voll fürn arsch)

----------


## Red

> Alle Einstellungen werden optimal auf Deine Bedürfnisse eingestellt und auf unseren Setup-Blättern festgehalten.


Ihr liefert also die Setup-Blätter mit? Sind darauf auch Dämpfungskennlinien vor/nach dem Tuning zu sehen oder Shim Anordnungen etc.?
Was geschieht mit ausgebauten Teilen, liefert ihr die zurück an den Kunden?

Es gibt da einen nichteuropäischen Tuner für Fox Federelemente, der plant die Datenbank mit den Setup-Informationen in seine Homepage zu integrieren, so dass jeder Kunde auch samstag nachts um elf, wenn er seine Datenblätter verlegt hat, noch an diese Informationen herankommt.

----------


## JaWa

Also die Setup-Blätter bleiben bei uns, drauf steht welche Shim anordnung vor und nach dem Tuning drin ist, Kennlinien vor und nach dem Tuning.... und das wird in einer Datenbank archiviert! So kann man beim nächsten Tuning wenn  sich die Wünsche ändern, oder etwas nicht so funktionierte wie man es sich vorstellte darauf zurückgegriffen werden und besser abgestimmt werden. Weiters ist nach ein paar Jahren auch schön der Verlauf zu sehen was beim ersten Tuning gemacht wurde und wo sich der Rider und auch unser Tuningstil hin entwickelt. Die Teile die ausgebaut werden bekommen die Leute nur auf ausdrückliche wunsch zurück. Man kann ohne dem nötigen Fachwissen nichts damit anfangen. Ausser das Motion-Controll der Boxxer dass bekommt man immer zurück (da es im Verkauf recht teuer ist und man es evtl. wieder brauchen kann). 
Wir haben uns bez. Onlinestellung der Datenbankk noch keine gedanken gemacht. WErden es wahrscheinlich auch nicht machen.

----------


## Red

Aber Empfehlungen für die Einstellung und Federhärte liefert ihr dem Kunden in schriftlicher Form?

Mir ist klar dass der Kunde meistens nichts mit den ausgebauten Teilen anfangen kann, macht sich aber imho beim Wiederverkauf gut, wenn zumindest die Möglichkeit besteht den original Zustand wiederherstellen zu lassen. Ich finde es auch interessant zu sehen, was alles rausfliegt.

----------


## punkt

nehmen wir an, ich schicke meine gabel, oder dämpfer zu euch und fahr damit so ein jahr. irgendwann kaufe ich mir einen neuen rahmen. was kostet es dann, die federelemente von euch anpassen zu lassen?

----------


## JaWa

@red: Sagen wir es einfacher: es werden nur Teile automatisch wieder mit geschickt, bei denen es Sinn macht und die der Kunde vielleicht noch brauchen kann. Bez. der Einstellungen: Ja machen wir schon auch vorallem wenn z.b. die angegebene aktuelle Federhärte nicht passt.

@punkt: Du kriegst bei einem Service eh ein Tuning-update. d.h. also bei der Gabel kostet es sicher nur das Service (da ein anpassen dort recht einfach geht) wie es beim Dämpfer aussieht kann ich leider erst nächsten Montag sagen wenn ich wieder in der Firma bin, Da diese Dinge der Boss weiss (und bestimmt) aber ich Tippe auch mal darauf dass es beim Servicepreis bleibt. Genaueres wie gesagt folgt am Montag.

----------


## MoMo71

Hier mein  kleines Trainingsvideo.
Die Bemerkung sei mir erlaubt, das so wohl der Dämpfer als auch die Gabel in den göttlichen Händen von MotoPitkan waren.


rapidshare.com/files/46589554/Mein_Film.mp4.html

----------


## DasMatti

mal ne frage...
bin mit meinem bike am wochenende gestürtzt, seit dem schlägt die gabel aus,
und beim einfedern kanckt sie...hab ne 888rc 05.
hab die gabel heute aufgemacht. auf der zugstufen seite, war auf einmal das öl auf dem federteller drauf...und nicht drunter!
und auf der druckstufen seite, war der sprengring, der den federteller sichert nach oben verschoben.

hab das öl wieder unter den federteller, und den sprengring wieder zurück auf die ursprüngliche  position.

Aber die gabel schlägt immer aus, und kanckt beim einfedern.

Wenn ich jetzt mein system auf closed cartridge umbaun lassen würd, würden dann auch die kartuschen ausgetauscht, oder nur umgebaut?
dann wäre ja das auschlagen etc weg.

danke
ride on
matti

----------


## Savage

Hallo 
Bei meiner 2007 888WC müsste die Druckstufe noch eingebaut werden, würdet ihr mir das zugleich mit dem Tuning machen...?
bzw Aufpreìs ? 
lg phil

----------


## DasMatti

verdammt...hab gerade gelesen, das ihr nur boxxer auf closed cartridge umbaut.

gibts n anderes tuning bei dem die kartuschen ausgetauscht werden?
oder brauch ich so oder so ne neue kartusche.

n bekannter hat auch gemeint es könnte sein das die gabel verzogen ist.
An was erkenn ich denn das ne gabel leicht verzogen ist...?
Habs mal mit der Achse ausprobiert.
Von der einen seite zur anderen treff ich genau ins loch.
Wenn ich die achse aber von der anderen seite durchschieb, bin ich ca 1-2mm neben dem loch. Ist das normal, oder n zeichen für geschrotet?

ride on
matti

----------


## punkt

alles gelockert und grade zusammengeschraubt?

----------


## DasMatti

Jope!

----------


## MysticMan

Wenn du mit der Achse aus der einen Richtung nicht "das Loch triffst" von deiner Achsenaufnahme weisst du ja jetzt welcher Holm nicht mehr gerade ist...

----------


## fipu

Aber dann sollte es doch aus der anderen Richtung auch nicht passen... :Confused: 

Es sei denn, dass der eine Holm verdreht ist die Gabel aber im dem Sinne nicht verbogen. Aber auch dann sollte es keine 100% Übereinstimmung geben.

----------


## JaWa

@Savage: Wenn du die Kartusche hast, ein Aufpreis, ansonsten verrechnen wir nur den zusätzlichen Preis der Kartusche (Materialkosten)

@Das Matti: Du kannst auch mal schaun, ob die beiden Brücken und die Ausfallenden in einer Flucht liegen. Ansonsten kann ich dir auch nicht so ad-hoc sagen was es da auf sich hat. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass a: da Öl über dem Federteller war und nicht darunter in der Kartusche zu wenig Öl war und du nun ein paar mal einfedern musst, damit sich die Kartusche wieder füllt! Achte darauf, das genügend Öl in der Gabel ist. und b: dass knacken könnte vom Sprengring kommen der vielleicht da es ihn verschoben hat nun nicht mehr perfekt sitzt. Versuch mal den Sprengring auf eine andere Position zu setzen. Ansonsten hilft nur einschicken und checken lassen.

----------


## DasMatti

@Jawa: zugstufe hab ich öfters gefedert. aber die ist definitv hin.
zu der sache mit dem sprengring: da hast recht, der war verutscht, aber auf allen postionen knackts.

War heute beim radlhändler, und der meinte, das die gabel kaput sei.

Jetzt steh ich vor na schweren frage: Fremdgehn oder nicht?

Weiter mz? dann 888rc2xva oder rs boxxer wc(eher weniger) oder travis?

naja, werd mal ne zeit lang drüber grübeln, und schaun das ich schnell ne neue gabel her krieg, will in meinen ferien wieder biken gehn!

ride on
matti

----------


## klamsi

hät a super gabel zum abgeben....sogar schon von mp getuned ;o) bei interesse pm  :Wink:   :Beer:

----------


## MysticMan

> Aber dann sollte es doch aus der anderen Richtung auch nicht passen...
> 
> Es sei denn, dass der eine Holm verdreht ist die Gabel aber im dem Sinne nicht verbogen. Aber auch dann sollte es keine 100% Übereinstimmung geben.


Möglicherweise ist ja das eine Standrohr verdreht (an der Brücke?)...
Dann könnte man aus der "guten Richtung" kommend das andere Ausfallende noch treffen, aus der "schlechten Richtung" kommend aber nicht mehr... :Confused:  
Könnte das sein?

----------


## DasMatti

nein...hab ich schon probiert..nützt nix

----------


## Savage

> @Savage: Wenn du die Kartusche hast, ein Aufpreis, ansonsten verrechnen wir nur den zusätzlichen Preis der Kartusche (Materialkosten)
> .


Jap Kartusche hab ich, würde die bei euch einbaun lassen und zugleich Tunen lassen.
Gabel is eine 888 WC von 2007, und hald das Race Tuning für 120€.
Könntest du mir da mal einen Preis sagen, gerne auch per PN.

BITTE/DANKE

----------


## JaWa

@Das Matti: ich würd dir entweder ne Tavis oder ne Boxxer Race empfehlen.
Beide recht günstig und extrem viel raus zu holen!!!!

----------


## fipu

@Matti: Kann dir auch ne Travis empfehlen. Meine wurde zwar in der Schweiz getunt, aber ein so extremer Unterschied wird da wohl nicht sein. Die geht nun perfekt!

----------


## JaWa

Im endeffekt funktionieren beide Gabeln Top. Der einzige Unterschied ist die Geometrie (Bauhöhe, Nachlauf,...) Denke die Traivs ist etwas träger im Vergleich zur Boxxer (mit niedrigen Brücken) aber welche Gabel besser für dich wäre hängt auch von deinem Bike ab (bzw von der Geometrie deines Bikes)

----------


## fipu

Das ist klar, schlussendlich ist es doch Geschmackssache. Was mir an der Travis gefällt, ist das sie doch ziemlich tief baut. Also im Vergleich zu ner 888 etwa 3-4cm tiefer. Wie es zu ner Boxxer ausschaut weiss ich nicht. Aber da wird wohl nicht so viel Differenz sein.

----------


## DasMatti

also wenns um die geo geht, fahr ich n Vp free 05 in M.
Der Rahmen fühlt sich recht hoch an, von daher weiß ich nich ob ne zu tiefe gabel sinnvoll wäre.

Schwanke im Moment zw. 888rc2xva und Travis TI.
Wie gut in die Travis, wenn ich sie nicht tunen lass?
Funktioniert das wirklich mit der Federwegsabhäningen Druckstufe?
Weil eigentlich will ich endlich mal ne Gabel bei der ich keine kompromisse eingehn muss, zw. Durchsclagschutz und Komfort. Bei der t8 kann man halt alles getrennt einstellen.

ride on
matti

----------


## fipu

Welche von der Geo besser passt, kann ich dir halt nicht sagen. Ich habe gerne ein tiefes, flaches Bike.
Die Travis funktionierte schon im Serienzustand gut. War eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Nur jetzt, nach dem Tuning geht sie nochmals um Welten besser! Möchte keine andere Gabel mehr.

Manitou hatte ja jedoch bekantlich in den letzten Jahren Probleme mit der Qualität, meine geht jedoch bis jetzt ohne Maken und Murren. Entweder hatte ich Glück, oder Manitou hat die Probleme im Griff.

----------


## JaWa

Also wir hatten auch schon ein paar Travis gabeln die Schwächen hatten, diese Schwächen werden nun aber bei uns bei jeder Travis beseitigt also funktionieren sie reibungslos. Das mit der Druckstufe funktioniert zu 100% kannst alle fragen die ne getunte Travis fahren.

----------


## Sethimus

was wuerdet ihr von der travis single mit tpc+ halten? die gibts grad scheiss billig bei hibike...

----------


## JaWa

Is die Single Crown net 1,5" wenns in den Rahmen passt sicher a super Teil! Also ich hatte in meiner Dorado auch das TPC+ ghabt und war voll zufrieden damit!
Is halt ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis! Soviel Gabel bekommt man nicht oft für sowenig Geld ausser halt ne Boxxer Race.

----------


## Red

TPC+ ist schon klasse. Fühlt sich auch in der Sherman sehr gut an.

----------


## Sethimus

was wird bei der travis dann bei nem tuning noch gemacht? mehr einstellungen?

----------


## JaWa

Die Einstellungen bleiben die selben, jedoch werden innen noch zusätzliche Dämpfungsteile verbaut und optimiert, weiters wird die Gabel komplett in Ihrer Funktion optimiert und wie gesagt die Schwächen beseitigt.

----------


## DasMatti

schwächen die da wären?

----------


## Sethimus

hm dann wirds die wohl, kann jemand en guenstigen 1.5 steuersatz empfehlen? bzw weiss jemand wos den acros ah-15 guenstig gibt? hab mit dem reduziersteuersatz von acros gute erfahrungen gemacht...

----------


## gotboost

cane creek zero stack, leichtester, baut am niedrigsten, beste wahl!!!!!!

----------


## Sethimus

das is doch so ein semi-integrierter, muss da ned der rahmen extra dafuer designt sein? soll in en morewood shova lt, ka ob die dafuer ausgelegt sind...

----------


## JaWa

So!
Seit heute funktioniert unsere Homepage unter www.motopitkan.at

----------


## RiChY

bumpwas geht mit einem Revox? Wie läuft das da eigtl mit den Federn?Grüße

----------


## JaWa

Der Revix ist ein ausbaufähiger guter Dämpfer da geht das selbe wie bei Roco,...
Wie meinst du das mit den Federn?

----------


## RiChY

in dem gemeinten Rahmen wäre ja wahrscheinlich eine Standardfeder eingebaut. Nehmen wir an ne 550er. Ich bräuchte eine 450er. Da ist es ja nich so einfach, für einen Revox in Überlange (10 oder 10,5") eine Titanfeder so einfach zu organisieren, was zum abstimmen ja auch nich gerade unwichtig ist.

----------


## JaWa

zum tunen brauchen wir nur die von dir gefahrene Federhärte (sofern die passt) der Dämpfer wird dann auf die richtige Feder angepasst.
Soll heissen: wir brauchen die Feder nicht unbedingt wir genügend Testfedern bei uns im Haus.

----------


## Jac.

sewas walter...!

also, hab an Fox vanilla DH aus an Kona Stab primo 04 (hast ja selber glaub i a mal ghabt) von an freund.

und das radl is übern winter gstanden, und jetzt  geht beim dämpfer die zugstufe leer durch!!!

kann ich den zu euch schicken??? 

lg

Umar

----------


## JaWa

@Jac. habs dir per pm gschickt

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

jo, walt-man! kannst n Mischa-The-Screwer mal meine Kartusche mitgeben...bin schon sehr gespannt drauf...

----------


## JaWa

YOO
wird gemacht!
Hast am Montag-früh beim MischAir

 cu

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

voi lässig! wann schaustn wiedermoi vorbei zum OFF-Saison Schöckl riding?

----------


## UrAnus

Ich hätt mal ne Frage zu MP-Tuning...

Was lässt sich bei ner 888rc2x machen? ...irgendwelche gewichtsreduzierende Maßnahmen möglich? ...ich bin so mit der Gabel sehr zufrieden (fahr eine standard und eine harte Feder), aber ist halt "relativ" schwer.

----------


## mario

gewicht technisch wird sich nix verändern,außer du holst da titan federn!!


nch dem tunning spricht sie bessa an und taucht in anliegrn/anbremsen net mehr so weg.
wegen dem hab is eig. tunen lasen,weil des ja as lestigste bei da gabel is

----------


## UrAnus

> gewicht technisch wird sich nix verändern,außer du holst da titan federn!!
> 
> 
> nch dem tunning spricht sie bessa an und taucht in anliegrn/anbremsen net mehr so weg.
> wegen dem hab is eig. tunen lasen,weil des ja as lestigste bei da gabel is


noch besser ansprechen? ...das geht??  :Big Grin: 
Was meinst mit weg tauchen?

----------


## georg

> Was meinst mit weg tauchen?


 Das die Gabel bei langsamen Bewegungen (Radlastverlagerung, Bodenwellen) nicht so weit einfedert.

----------


## RiChY

könnt ihr einen Cane Creek Double Barrel individuell auf mich einstellen (nur einstellen, hat ja soweit alles)?Kostet?

----------


## Sanchez

hab jetzt auch ein pikan fahrwerk...
die gabel(888) spricht um häuser besser an und der federweg wird hervorragen genutzt, besonders auf high-speed wurzelpassagen zu merken.
dämpfer geht auch noch besser vorallem die neue zugstufe daugt mir extrem.
-->die leistung von MP ist hervorragen und für das was man bezahlt bekommt man echt was geboten. die preise finde ich seeeehr fair.

----------


## der rüstige rentner

ich hab mal ne dummer frage.
bin besitzer eines balfa bb7 und diesen winter/ nächstes frühjahr soll n pitkan fahrwerk her, das die boxxer n closed cartridge tuning bekommt is klar, aber beim dämpfer bin ich sowas von unsicher.
also:
hatte mal nen fox vanilla rc drin (liegt auch noch hier rum), fahrwerk top, nur leider sehr wippfreudig in tretstücken. danach n 5th element getestet, absolut nicht mein ding, da fehlt mir defintiv die sensibilität. im moment fahre ich n fox dhx 5.0, fahrwerk is total fantastisch, aber es stellt sich mir die frage ob ich den dhx tunen lasse oder den rc? bin ein wenig auf leichtbau, komplettrad liegt bei 17,9 -18,0 kg und außerdem nutze ich die möglichkeiten des dhx kein stück aus.
mein bb7 fährt mit min. luftdruck im dhx, kein propedal und 1 umdrehung bottom out, das könnte ich auch problemlos mit dem getunten rc realisieren und den dhx wieder verkaufen. bitte hilfe!!!!
bin eher der typ fahrer und nicht fahrwerkstüftler  :Wink: , hätte gerne ein vernünftiges grundsetup, so wie jetzt mit dem dhx, vielleicht noch n tucken besser mit tuning. weiß halt nicht ob der dhx bei mir perlen vor die säue ist und n getunter rc die bessere lösung wäre. help please.
danke

----------


## JaWa

@bouncing soul: Also Gewichtstechnisch geht zur Zeit nichts, wird sich warscheinlich aber 2008 ändern. Nähere Infos zu den 2008er Produkten (wird ne kleine Überraschung) gibts nach der ersten Testphase Ende Oktober.

@Mario: Zur Zeit hast noch Recht!  :Wink: 

@Richy: Können wir schon machen, schick mir aber ne PM (welches Rad du hast,....) ich kläre das inzwischen bez des Preises.

@Dirty Sanchez: Freut mich das dir die Teile so gut gefallen!!!

@der rüstige rentner: ich würd dir in deinem Fall zum RC raten, da bei Tuning annähernd das gleiche Rausgeholt werden kann als beim DHX und wenn du die Bottom Out schraube zum Beispiel nicht unbedingt nutzt, würd ich den DHX eher als ERsatzdämpfer nehmen oder ihn gar verkaufen! 

LG

----------


## UrAnus

> @bouncing soul: Also Gewichtstechnisch geht zur Zeit nichts, wird sich warscheinlich aber 2008 ändern. Nähere Infos zu den 2008er Produkten (wird ne kleine Überraschung) gibts nach der ersten Testphase Ende Oktober.


Na das klingt ja sehr interessant. Würd mich über Infos freuen!  :Wink:

----------


## Joga

Walter, was ist dran, dass MP eine eigene 888-Kartusche, ähnlich dem Mojo-Kit herausbringt? Ab wann ist das wirklich spruchreich? Ich hab das heuer schon im Frühling gehört, und nachdem i jetzt eine RC2X hab, interessierts mich natürlich umso mehr.

----------


## JaWa

Hi Joga,
Ja das stimmt (zum Teil) soweit ich weiss funktioniert die Mojo Kartusche etwas anders, aber JA es wird eine Kartusche für die 888 geben mit Low-, Mid- und High-Speed-Druckstufe und Low- und High-Speed Zugstufe. Mann hat dann auf einer Seite nr die Dämpfung und auf der anderen eine Feder (die auch von uns kommt) im Endeffekt wird die 888 wahrscheinlich auch leichter werden. Verfügbar wirds ab Jänner 08 sein ich fahr zur Zeit ein ähnliches System in meiner Boxxer zum testen es werden noch kleine Veränderungen kommen und dann nochmal kurz testen und dann wird es eine Kartusche (inkl. Feder) für die 888 und eine komplette Dämpfungseinheit (komplettes Standrohr) für die Boxxer (alle Modelle und Baujahre ab 200mm Federweg) geben.

Also es is sicher was dran. Soweit ich weiss meinte ich im Frühjahr nur dass für die 888 eine Kartusche gemacht gehört und wir sowas machen werden aber nun ists nicht mehr lang bis sie rauskommt.

LG Walter

----------


## klamsi

kann ma scho an ungefähren preis dafür sagen ?

----------


## JaWa

Leider noch nicht genau, wird aber unterm Mojo sein wies aussieht, dann kommts noch drauf an ob man eine komplette Einheit (also inkl. neuem Standrohr) haben will oder das System mit den eigenen Standrohr verbauen will. Gilt jetzt mal für alle Boxxer

----------


## der rüstige rentner

ähhhhh...heißt das mit anderen worten das das bereits existierende closed cartridge tuning für die boxxer ein auslaufmodell ist? hatte mich gerade durchgerungen euch im dezember meine boxxer zum tunen zu schicken. noch mehr tuning optionen verkrafte ich nicht mehr, bin so entscheidungsschwach  :Wink:  
bitte bring mal licht ins dunkel...so long

----------


## JaWa

Nein das CLosed Cartridge System (so wie es jetzt besteht) ist kein Auslaufmodell es wird auf weiter angeboten ist im Vergleich ja auch etwas günstiger, es ist nur das das neue "Evolution System" eine Weiterentwicklung des CCS ist. ZurZeit ist es so, das mit dem Evolution System unsere Technik ausgereizt wird. Kurz 2008 halt "State of the Art". Weiter erhälst du normalerweise ja eine komlpette Dämpfungseinheit. Das ist auch so gedacht, dass man das Evolution System bei uns ordern kann nach der Datenübermittlung wird für jeden das Dämpfungssystem zusammengebaut und man bekommt die komplette Dämpfungseinheit zugeschickt. Man braucht also nicht unbedingt (ausser man will es) uns seine Gabel schicken, was weiter den Vorteil hat, dass man ohne Wartepause durchfahren kann (Vorausgesetzt man will eine komplette Einheit). Die Einheit wird regulär als komplett angeboten, will man das nicht (will man also sein eigenes Standrohr verbaut haben) muss man das einfach bekannt geben.
Hoffe einigermaßen Licht ins Dunkel gebracht zu haben bin aber für weitere Fragen diesbezüglich gerne offen.
Wie gesagt wird es das Evolution System für alle Boxxer-Modelle und 888 geben. Ob es für die 66 kommen wird halte ich hier noch offen.

----------


## Joga

Kling gut. Ich werde dann mal im Jänner nachfragen, wie es damit ausschaut... Danke mal für die Info.

----------


## Sethimus

> Ob es für die 66 kommen wird halte ich hier noch offen.


das waere auf jedenfall interessant...

----------


## JaWa

ich sag mal prinzipiell ja.
das System bleibt ja gleich es muss ja nur kleiner gebaut werden  :Wink:

----------


## Sethimus

dann melde ich hiermit interesse fuer ne 2006er 66 an  :Wink:

----------


## schnur

> dann melde ich hiermit interesse fuer ne 2006er 66 an


ich auch :Wink:

----------


## punkt

auch hier interesse !! 
du siehst also, kunden gäbe es genug  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Ich auch mir ist selber bauen mittlerweile schon zu mühsam.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JaWa

Wenns so is!!!!
Dann werden wir wohl was machen!!! :Wink:

----------


## schnur

> Wenns so is!!!!
> Dann werden wir wohl was machen!!!


juhuuu! 

für nächstes jahr gilt: same bike but a little bit faster :Wink:

----------


## Sethimus

joar, nur wird des da ned en prob geben mit dem unterschiedlichen federweg bei ner 06er und den neueren?

----------


## punkt

es gibt nur eine richtige 66, und die hat 170mm  :Big Grin:

----------


## JaWa

Es ist ja so dass wir für jeden Kunden die Kartusche selbst bauen. Sicher die Bauteile haben wir vorrätig aber es ist kein Problem die Kartusche auf 180 mm auszulegen und dann gegebenenfalls auf 170 bzw 150mm anzupassen.

----------


## Sethimus

dann passt's ja auf jedenfall, wird das kit preislich aehnlich der boxxer kartusche oder teurer?

----------


## klamsi

was für gravierende vorteile hat eigentlihc die neue kartusche dann gegenüber dem closed catridge system z.B. ?

geht die gabel noch besser ?...wär ja kaum zu glauben  :Wink: 

edit: vl. stehts ja sogar schon wo ??

----------


## .daniel

ich habe auch vor meine 04er t8 bei euch einzuschicken und dieses neue tuning durchführen zu lassen.
ist es auch möglich  die nikel beschichteten standrohre der 07er 888wc dazu zubekommen?

----------


## Stylo77

was kostet der service des Closed Cartirdge Systems ?

also ohne gabel !

----------


## BATMAN

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung mit einer getunten Fox 40 gesammelt?

----------


## mario

jo da varmuth thomas.....
dem taugs vull

----------


## JaWa

@sethimus: das Kit für die 66 wir ähnlich der Boxxer Kartusche werden genau kann ich es aber erst sagen wenn wir die Teile in Vorserie haben.

@klamsi: so hart es klingen mag aber die Gabel wird laut Chef noch besser gehen, sie wird einen noch breiteren Einstellbereich bekommen der noch effizienter arbeitet. Als ich den ersten Versuch am Schöckel machte erkannte ich meine Boxxer nicht mehr!!!! die ersten 3 Abfahrten war das so ein richtiger WOW-Effekt bis ich mich wieder daran gewöhnte!!! Vorallem am Schöckel merkt man halt jede kleinigkeit!!! und da fehlten noch ein paar Details!!!

@daniel: also wie gesagt, wenn du das Evolution System für die 888 haben willst, wird es noch etwas dauern das normale (günstigere) Race Tuning ist aber immer erhältlich. die WC Rohre zu bekommen ist theoretisch kein Problem, jedoch sind die Rohre sehr teuer!!!! aber ich bitte dich mir diesbez. weiter ne PM zu schreiben.

@stylo77: alos das Service des CCS kostet 80 Euro ein Service ohnen Gabel wird von uns offiziell nich angboten, da es nicht sonderlich mehr arbeit ist die zweite Standrohreinheit raus zu nehmen zu reiningen, checken evtl. Dichtungen ersetzen schmieren und wieder zusammen zu bauen. jetzt im Vergleich zu der Arbeit mit der die Dämpfungsseite verbunden ist.

@batman: Mario hat recht der wohl schnellste mit einer getunten 40 is unser TOM, wer im Board eine 40 von uns fährt weiss ich leider nicht auswendig.

----------


## Stylo77

> @stylo77: alos das Service des CCS kostet 80 Euro ein Service ohnen Gabel wird von uns offiziell nich angboten, da es nicht sonderlich mehr arbeit ist die zweite Standrohreinheit raus zu nehmen zu reiningen, checken evtl. Dichtungen ersetzen schmieren und wieder zusammen zu bauen. jetzt im Vergleich zu der Arbeit mit der die Dämpfungsseite verbunden ist.


des is aber blöd 
meine dichtungen und buchsen wurden schon ausgetauscht 
kann man des ccs zum Evolution System aufrüsten ?
bzw was kostet des und wann erhältlich ?

----------


## JaWa

Wenn du mal auf unsere HP schaust wirst du sehen dass unser Grundservice die Punkte Zerlegen, reinigen, durchchecken, schmieren, mit neuem Öl befüllen und zusammenbauen beinhaltet. sollten nun Dichtungen gewechselt werden müssen so werden dies auch gewechselt jedoch kommen zum Grundpreis von 80 Euro (nur aus diesem Grund ist es uns möglich den Preis so niedrig zu halten) noch die Materialkosten der Teile die gewechselt werden müssen dazu.

----------


## Sethimus

@jawa: wird die kartusche auch erweiterbar sein? sprich koennte ich jetzt erstmal fuer meine 170er 66 ne kartusche bestellen und diese dann spaeter auf 180mm erweitern lassen wenn ich auf ne neuere 66 umsteigen wuerde?

----------


## JaWa

Aslo theoretisch is es denkbar, dass eine Kartusche für 180 mm ausgelegt wird und aber in eine 170er auch rein passt kommt halt auf die Bauhöhen der Gabeln und viele andere Abmessungen noch drauf an, dass kann ich leider echt erst kurz vor der Einführung sagen.

----------


## punkt

klingt ja sehr interessant

----------


## dan_giant

hi, ich habe noch ein Paar Probleme mit meine AM SL1!
was nich am meisten stört ist dass sie nur 130mm federt auch ganz ohne Luft un öl!!! wäre eigenltich ein Garantiefall aber nachdem ich die Gabel schon 3 mal hingeschick habe ind ich als Antwort nur "sie arbeit gut , das ist normal so" bekommen habe, weiss ich auch nicht mehr was ich tun soll!
vielleicht ist zu viel Öl in der TST Kartusche, Ich habe sie nicht aufmachen können! Ausserdem klappert sie zehr laut beim ausfedern! ah ja, un die Luft wandert auch langsam zwischen den beiden Kammern!
sonst arbeitet sie eigentlich gut!
Könnt ihr euch die Gabel mal ganz aufmachen ( auch die ATA und TST Kartuschen) und schauen ob man da was machen kann!
was würde mich das ungefär kosten?
lg Daniel

----------


## georg

Öm.. du weißt aber schon dass die All Mountain SL1 einstellbaren Federweg hat, zwischen 120-160mm? Nur so mal, um das offensichtlichste auszuschließen..  :Big Grin: 
Ansonsten imho ein Garantiefall.

----------


## dan_giant

sagen wir mal so, ich bin kein dummy, ich mag sie aber auch nicht noch einmal hinschicken, ich habe sie jedes mal genau so zurück bekommen! :Confused:

----------


## Sethimus

federwegsverstellung auch mal ganz aufgedreht?

----------


## georg

> ich habe sie jedes mal genau so zurück bekommen!


 Dann ruf' mal dort an. Schildere Ihnen die Fehler und das das KEINE funktionierende Gabel ist. Schick' sie nochmals hin, mit einer schriftlichen Fehlerbeschreibung. Wenn du Sie dann genauso wieder zurück bekommst, dann dann trete vom Kauf zurück weil verarschen lassen mußt du dich nicht.

----------


## punkt

was heißt denn genau "sie federt nur 13cm" ?

----------


## dan_giant

das Problem scheint bekannt zu sein , kommt bei fast jede ATA Gabel auf!
sie geht schnell durch die ersten 13 cm und dann packt sie einfach zu!
auch komplet ohne Luft in keine der beiden Kammern ist sie nicht mehr als 13cm reinzudrucken!
ja sicher war sie in die 160mm einstellung!

----------


## mario

des is bei da 888 slata a so.. 
kenn 3 die die habn ,und sie geht überall nur bis 170mm! 
ana hats zu marzocchi gschickt,aba des hot net vüll kulfen

----------


## koan

> des is bei da 888 slata a so..


ebenfalls bei der 66SL1 ATA, 15,5cm danach ist aus. schon 2x bei trendsport, fehler wird einfach ignoriert.  :Confused:   jetzt reichts definitiv...

die ATA kartusche scheint wohl eine fehlkonstruktion zu sein.

----------


## Red

Ja, ist ein bekanntes Problem, im Ridemonkey Forum gibts Bastler die sich an der Kartusche ausgetobt haben.
Entfernen des Trennkolbens für die PAR Kammer wäre ein erster Schritt, dadurch wird die Positiv Kammer größer wodurch die Gabel weniger progressiv wird (und eine Dichtung entfällt). Dazu muss man natürlich die Kartusche öffnen.

----------


## koan

> Ja, ist ein bekanntes Problem, im Ridemonkey Forum gibts Bastler die sich an der Kartusche ausgetobt haben.
> Entfernen des Trennkolbens für die PAR Kammer wäre ein erster Schritt, dadurch wird die Positiv Kammer größer wodurch die Gabel weniger progressiv wird (und eine Dichtung entfällt). Dazu muss man natürlich die Kartusche öffnen.


ich weiß. alles bekannt.

nur kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, welche beweggründe einen normalen menschen dazu bewegen, eine 700€ teure 2007er Gabel zu kastrieren und damit sämtliche Ansprüche zu verlieren, nur dass das mistding halbwegs den versprochenen Federweg liefert  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

> nur kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, welche beweggründe einen normalen menschen dazu bewegen, eine 700€ teure 2007er Gabel zu kastrieren und damit sämtliche Ansprüche zu verlieren, nur dass das mistding halbwegs den versprochenen Federweg liefert


wenn dem so is dann bleibt nur zurückgeben und sich a andere kaufen....

----------


## Red

> nur kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, welche beweggründe einen normalen menschen dazu bewegen, eine 700€ teure 2007er Gabel zu kastrieren und damit sämtliche Ansprüche zu verlieren, nur dass das mistding halbwegs den versprochenen Federweg liefert


Welche Gründe bewegen einen dazu eine langhubige Luftgabel eines Herstellers zu kaufen, der noch nie was funktionierendes in der Richtung auf den Markt gebracht hat?

Wenn Hersteller und Vertrieb sich winden wie Aale und nicht zugeben wollen, dass die Gabel nicht wie versprochen funktioniert, bleiben einem oft nur zwei Auswege: Verkaufen oder Basteln. Die dritte Möglichkeit wäre, sich damit abzugeben, aber das ist die Lösung für Weicheier.  :Wink:

----------


## koan

> Wenn Hersteller und Vertrieb sich winden wie Aale und nicht zugeben wollen, dass die Gabel nicht wie versprochen funktioniert, bleiben einem oft nur zwei Auswege: Verkaufen oder Basteln. Die dritte Möglichkeit wäre, sich damit abzugeben, aber das ist die Lösung für Weicheier.


alle 3 Möglichkeiten sind inakzeptabel, entweder Kaufrücktritt oder Ersatz... wenn da nicht das Problem mit den windenden Aalen wäre. Naja mal schauen, da cannon ist hoffentlich schon dran  :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

@ dan_giant: ich muss meinen Vorrednern leider recht geben! Ich würde dir schon auch empfehlen nochmal versuchen die Gabel zu Reklamieren immerhin is die Gabel ja neu! wenn wirklich nix geht können wir schon was machen und das richten, jedoch denkt ich mir aus dem Standpunkt des Users: Wenn ich ne neue Gabel hab und die Funktioniert nicht (im Sinne von die hat einen Defekt) dann will wich das getauscht haben, egal ob die Gabel dann noch getunt wird oder nicht aber ich bezahle doch nicht den vollen Preis für etwas das Defekt ist! Da gehts schon mal rein ums Prinzip. Red noch mal mit dem Händler wo du die Gabel her hast und der Soll sich mit dem Importeur kurzschliesen dass da was geht! San ja eh kane unguten Leut!!! San eh total nett alle!

----------


## skilator

Ich möchte mein Stinky DL 2006 mit einer absenkbaren singlecrown tunen.
Welche würdet ihr empfehlen für 100 kg smoothen Bikeparkeinsatz.
1. totem 2-step air 2008  135-180mm
2. 66 ATA 2008  140-180mm

----------


## Sethimus

das hat jetzt wieviel mit dem thema zu tun?

----------


## skilator

~47%
zukünftige Pitkan Tuningsmöglichkeiten der einen od. anderen Gabel 
(hätt' ich erwahnen müssen  :Redface:  )

... und gibts die 2-step Problematik bei der Totem mit "nicht ganz den Federweg nutzen" immer noch, bzw. hat die  66 ATA  ähnliche Probleme ?

----------


## punkt

gibts die totem nicht auch ohne 2-step?
das ausgereiftere paket liefert auf jeden fall die 66

----------


## Cannon

> das ausgereiftere paket liefert auf jeden fall die 66



Ja, genau!!!!!
Nur dass die 66 halt die Lächerlichkeit von 4cm Federweg nicht nutzt......
Aber sonst ist sie TOP!!

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

geil, die kauf ich mir......

----------


## punkt

> Ja, genau!!!!!
> Nur dass die 66 halt die Lächerlichkeit von 4cm Federweg nicht nutzt......
> Aber sonst ist sie TOP!!
> 
> Greetz, Cannon


sorry aber, dann bist du zu blöd deine gabel richtig abzustimmen

----------


## DarkSecret

Gneau fährt bestimmt mit der gabel street  :Spam:

----------


## koan

> sorry aber, dann bist du zu blöd deine gabel richtig abzustimmen


solltest wenn möglich mal die posts im thread lesen, dann verstehst auch die aussage vom cannon richtig. Es *fehlen* bis zu 4cm, die gabel nutzt 14-15cm...

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@punkt

du bist schon a bissl frech. i glaub als bike-händler sollte man dem Cannon glauben können.

----------


## mankra

Betrifft aber nur die SL, die RC2 funktionieren tadellos.

----------


## punkt

woher soll ich denn wissen wieviel ahnung er hat und was er überhaupt genau für eine gabel meint. in 90% der fälle liegt es doch nur am falschen setup...

außerdem, frechheit siegt  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## JaWa

Naja ob Frechheit immer siegt sei dahingestellt  :Wink: 

Jedenfalls ists so dass die ATA SL Gabeln egal welche nicht den kompletten FW nutzen! Da kannst einstellen soviel du willst! ergo Cannon hat recht!
Aber das ist kein Problem das man nicht in den Griff bekommt! genauso wie bei der 2-Step!
Ob die 2-Step das Problem noch haben weiss ich nicht genau aber ghabt haben sies auf jeden Fall da gabs auch noch das Problem mit dem absenken. aber was das Tuning angeht kommts halt ganz drauf an was man will!
Mit dem Evolution System ist die 66 die bessere der beiden Gabeln wenn man sich die Kartusche jedoch nicht zulegen will, dann is die Totem sicher die bessere Wahl.

----------


## Red

Die 2-Step Gabeln werden jetzt ja laut Aussage von SRAM (sh. Mountainbike-Rider) mit anderen Dichtungen bestückt, was die Probleme beheben soll.

----------


## schnur

@jawa: gibts schon was für die 66rc2x 06 (weihnachten steht nämlich an :Wink:  )

----------


## BATMAN

Zwecks der Luftgabel von Marzocchi.

Problem ist halt, dass die Gabel einfach von Werk aus nicht anständig funktioniert. Daher kommt sie auch wieder so zurück wie Du sie eingeschickt hast. 

Nun mußt Du halt daraufhin argumentieren, dass vertraglich zugesicherte Eigenschaften nicht erfüllt werden und somit der Kaufvertrag nicht erfüllt wurde.

Wenn Du die Gabel nich länger als 6 Monate hast, liegt es am Verkäufer Dir zu beweisen, dass die Gabel einwandfrei funktioniert. Also die Person die Dir die Gabel verkauft hat. Denn innerhalb der ersten 6 Monaten wird davon ausgegangen dass ein Mangel von Anfang an Bestand. Nach 6 Monaten mußt Du nachweisen, dass dieser Mangel nicht durch unsachgemäße Behandlung entstand.

Also Gabel zum Händler und wenn er Dir zustimmt, dass die Gabel nicht den vertraglich zugesicherten FW hat, bzw. dies nicht beweisen kann, hast Du das Recht auf einen Austausch gegen eine andere Gabel. Du mußt innerhalb der ersten 6 Monaten auch keine Reparatur akzeptieren, da wie schon beschrieben davon ausgegangen wird, dass Dir ein defektes Gut verkauft wurde. Kannst also direkt auf einen Austausch bestehen. Kann die Ware nicht ausgetauscht werden, da davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass der Mangel auch an einem anderen Produkt vorliegt, kannst Du Dein Geld zurück verlangen da der Kaufvertrag nicht erfüllt werden kann. Ansonsten kannst Du halt nach zweimaliger fruchtloser Nachbesserung vom KV zurücktreten. Der Händler hat aus das Recht Dir direkt Dein Geld zurückzugeben, wenn eine Nachbesserung für ihn erhebliche Umstände entstehen läßt. 
Was der Vertrieb oder Marzocchi dazu sagt, kann Dir als Endkunde egal sein. Für Dich ist Dein Vertragspartner der Händler und durch den Kaufvertrag ist das Gewährleistungsrecht gesichert.

Daher ist es auch immer besser Waren nicht direkt einzuschicken sondern immer dem Vertragspartner in die Hand zu drücken. Der Vertrieb tut sich einfach eine Nachbesserung abzuweisen, da er mit Dir keinen Kaufvertrag abgeschlossen hat und somit Dir gegenüber keine Pflichten zu erfüllen hat.

Der Händler hat dann das gleiche Spielchen mit dem Vertrieb vor sich. Wobei der Händler bei Rücknahme durch den Vertrieb ein Recht darauf hat, von diesem seine entstandenen Kosten ersetzt zu bekommen.

Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind halt leider zwei Paar Stiefel.
Weigert sich der Händler die Gabel zurückzunehmen. Kannst ihm nen gerichtlichen Mahbescheid über den Kaufpreis schicken.
Reagiert er darauf nicht, geht das ganze vor Gericht.
Vorher mußt ihm aber eine angemessene Frist setzen.

Also wenn er Dich aus dem Laden schmeißt und die Gabel hinterher, schickst ihm nen Einschreiben mit Rückschein und setzt ihm da eine Frist von 2 Wochen in der er Dir Dein Geld überweisen soll. Bekommst Du Dein Geld, bist Du verpflichtet ihm die Gabel zurückzugeben. Nur durch die Verweigerung der Annahme der Gabel ist der Händler nicht aus dem Schneider. Du mußt aber vorher schon versuchen sie ihm zurück zu geben.
Verläuft die Frist unfruchtbar, kannst ihm nen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid schicken.
Geht die Sache vor Gericht, würde ich mir aber vorher ein Gutachten schreiben lassen, dass die Gabel den zugesicherten FW nicht hat und da geht das Problem los.
Eigentlich müßte das nen anerkannter Gutachter machen, aber das kann teuer werden. Müßtest Dich also vorher bei einem Anwalt erkundigen, wer so ein Gutachten ausfertigen könnte damit es auch annerkannt wird. Kosten hierfür trägt dann der Prozessverlierer.

----------


## Cannon

Nachdem die 2 Step eine Luftgabel ist bin ich von der 66SL ATA ausgegangen, sorry mein Fehler, war nicht genau ausgedrückt.

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## JaWa

@schnur: wie gesagt mit jahreswechsel kommt die Kartusche für die Boxxer MZ wir mit Ende Jänner dann fix fertig sein! Is etwas aufwendiger (bei der Boxxer ist die Kartusche das Standrohr bei MZ muss eine gemacht werden) theoretisch is alles fertig wir müssen uns nur noch mit ein paar lierferanten bez. MZ-Kartuschen herumschlagen wer was liefern kann (vorallemwie schnell und zu welchem Preis)

----------


## punkt

was wirds denn für die boxxer kosten?

----------


## RiChY

bump.

ich wünsche mir mehr informationen zum neuen boxxer-highend-tuning.

kosten bspw, weiterentwicklung zum closed cartridge-tuning?

----------


## punkt

der walter is wohl im urlaub  :Big Grin:

----------


## JaWa

Nach den Feiertagen gibts detailierte Infos dazu. 
Vorerst mal allen schöne Feiertage

----------


## Fraggaa

hey...

ich fahre ein RB Dragster DH mit nem Vanilla RC mit PPD und habe oft Probleme mit Durchschlägen (trotz angenehmen 35% SAG...große Sprünge/Drops mach ich auch net) und das der Hinterbau störrisch wird, vor allem bei Bremswellen...das Ansprechverhalten haut mich auch net so vom Hocker, wird wohl am PPD liegen?! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

ich überlege schon seit einer weile ob ich mir einen DHX5 bestellen soll, wo ich das PPD "abschalten" kann und auch den Durchschlagsschutz nach belieben verändern könnte...oder sollte ich meinen jetzigen Vanilla RC doch lieber tunen lassen?  :Confused:

----------


## schnur

hab meinen MP-dhx 5.0 am wochenende beim koch testen können:
single trails: geht saugeil. saugt sich schön rein das teil!! merklich mehr bodenkontakt und deutlich mehr speed (auch bei eis) möglich.
bei drops: komplett offen-hats durchgeschlagen (zumindest hats so geklungen) ; bei halb geschlossenem bottom out war nichts mehr zu hören davon.

fazit: erster eindruck, sehr positiv.. just wait for the season!

----------


## klamsi

> Nach den Feiertagen gibts detailierte Infos dazu. 
> Vorerst mal allen schöne Feiertage


#

gibts scho genaue infos....?

bin sehr neugierig was da jetzt neues gibt...

----------


## JaWa

so nun die versprochenen Infos.
Also der Preis wird wie gesagt um die 350 bis 400 Euro kosten, je nachdem ob man das Evoluiton-System als eigene Dämpfungseinheit haben will 8dann bekommt man ein neues Standrohr auch dazu und die Serieneinheit bleibt erhalten) oder ob das Evolution-System in das alte Standrohr eingebaut werden soll. Für die Boxxer jetzt mal.
für die 888 und 66 wird der Preis auch unter 400 Euro liegen.
Wie gesagt wird das neue System mit Jahreswechsel erhältlich sein. Konkret wird das Boxxer-System mit Ende Jänner (ca.) erhältlich sein und das 888 und 66-System im Februar. leider hat sich alles etwas verzögert (im Winter werden halt oft leute krank) 
das Evolution-system ist mit dem ursprünglichen CCS nicht zu vergleichen ausser dass beide geschlossene Systeme sind. beim Evolution-System sind alle Teile (von der kleinsten Dichtung an) anders als bei der Serien Gabel da ist wirklich nur noch das Standrohr von der Boxxer (gilt für die 888 und 66 auch, hier wird auf der anderen Seite das Dämpfungssytem ausser Kraft gesetzt) Alle Teile sind nuach unserem ermessen für den jeweiligen Einsatz optimiert um so neue Grenen ausloten zu können. Um den genauein Inhalt des Systems zu erklären ist glaub ich im Forum nicht genug Platz und das ist auch nicht der richtige Ort.
Vom Boxxer-Prototypen kann ich nur berichten (die 66 und 888 funktionieren dann gleich es macht dann keinen Unterschied von der Funktionsweise welche Gabel man fährt) dass sich die Gabel sehr aktiv anfühlt man bekommt sehr viel Feedback vom Boden die Gabel wirkt fast straff schluckt dennoch alles selbst kleinste Schläge und ist noch Sanfter als das alte System (ich muss an der Stelle erwähnen dass ich 90 kg ohne Ausrüstung auf die Waage bringe und meine Gabel so abgestimmt ist, dass ich mit der Standardfeder die bis 82kg geht fahren kann und dabei mehr durchschlagreserven hab als bei dem alten System) ein Großer Vorteil ist, dass die Dämpfung (Low,Mid und High-Speed Druckstufe sowie Low-und High-speed Zugstufe) effektiver und genauer arbeitet, das wir durch den Totalumbau erreicht. Fazit: die Gabel arbeitet sanft, sinkt aber nicht ein und wirkt nicht Träge im Gegenteil sie wirkt sehr aktiv man hat sehr gute Durchschlgreserven und selbst bei harten Landungen wird der Schlag angenehm gedämpft sodass man immer Kontrolle über das Bike hat.ist man langsamer unterwegs bei technischen Stücken) kann man genauso den optimalen Federweg nutzen. im Prinzip kann man sagen dass die neuen Gabeln so arbeiten wie ein getunter Dämpfer und die die funktionieren steht im Threat eh ein paar mal.
Ein Junge aus dem Schöckl gebiet konnte die Gabel auch schon mal testen und er meinte, es seit die geilste Gabel die er je gefahren ist.
Ich hoffe einige Fragen geklärt zu haben.

@Fragaa: also wenn du net zufällig Geld übrig hast, oder unbedingt einen neuen Dämpfer willst, würd ich dir empfehlen den RC zu tunen, denn der funktioniert dann so wie ein getunter DHX 5 mit den Einstellungen eines DHX 4 (wenn du einen Einstellknopf für das PPD hast)

----------


## Poison :)

klingt ja sehr fein  :Smile: 
leider auch etwas für den gehobenen geldbeutel...

das ccs bleibt weiterhin verwügbar zum preis von 200,oder?

lg

----------


## JaWa

Nun ja ein MOJO System kostet auch um die 450 Euro. Zum Unterschied von Mojo und Evolution-System will ich nichts sagen, da ich nicht schlecht über andere reden will. Ich kann nur sagen, dass diese System sein Geld sicher werd ist (also für mich wäre es so, aber dass muss jeder selbst entscheiden.)
Dass CCS wird nicht mehr angeboten werden, da das ProRace soweit weiterentwickelt wurde, dass es von der Funktion zum CCS beinahe hin kommt und es einfach zuviele Tuningarten geben würde es wäre auch zukompliziert alle Unterschiede einzeln ausuweisen und Vor- und Nachteile abzuwägen bei so vielen Arten.

----------


## Poison :)

ui, schlecht für mich! 
weil sich ccs sehr fein anhört und leistbar ist, das neue wird sich preislich ned ausgehn! 
wann wird da umgestellt, bzw. wie lang wird ccs noch erhältlich sein? 
lg, thx

----------


## .daniel

das klingt schonmal gut.
was kostet der versand von d nach ö +zoll?

gruß,
daniel

----------


## Aca

Hallo

Ich hab ein Fox Vanilla R...und der spinnt in letzter zeit...
Ich wollte mir zuerst ein DHX 5.0 kaufen...
aber weiss nicht so recht...
ich will in eventuell zum tuning schicken bei MP wir er dann besser oder soll ich doch den DHx 5 kaufen????

----------


## JaWa

Zoll??? Österreich gehört auch zur EU :Wink: 
Ergo: kein Zoll!
Der Versand einer Gabel kostet ca. 15 - 20 Euro nach DE das weiss ich leider genau garnet! die Abrechnung und den Versand mach ich net. Aber was ich weiss liegt das in dem Bereich.

@Poison: wennst es willst wird es schon noch bis ende Jänner.

@ACA: für dich gilt das selbe wie für Fragaa.

----------


## punkt

hört sich interessant an, euer neues wunderwerk. preislich ist das ganze nun schon etwas teurer geworden. was kann ich als endbenutzer am evolution system noch verstellen? was ändert sich auf der waage, wird die gabel leichter/schwerer?

----------


## klamsi

mich würden auch noch die !spürbaren! unterschiede zum alten cc system interesieren bzw. vl. mehr infos inwiefern sich das pro race tuning verändert hat wens nun "näher" am cc system is !?

----------


## JaWa

habs leider noch net abgewogen, aber so arg (egal in welche Richtung) wirds net sein. 
Einstellen kann man die Lowspeed Zugstufe und die Druckstufe der rest wird von uns eingestellt. und auf den jeweiligen Fahrer angepasst (wie beim Dämpfer)

@Klamsi: wie gesagt die Gabel kann sanfter arbeiten (was kraft schont) und sinkt trotzdem weniger ein und man hat mindestens genausoviel Durchschlagresverven und die Gabel wirkt aktiver. Und die Zugstufe erlaubt bessere Traktion. Man merkt dass die Gabel so arbeitet wie man es sich vorstellt. beim ProRace wurden neue Abstimm-Möglichkeiten gefunden die die Perfomance erhöhen und dadurch wird das ProRace Tuning besser bei der Boxxer und die Lücke zum CCS kleiner.

----------


## punkt

versucht mal den preis weiter in richtung 300 zu drücken, biiiite  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## schnur

also mich schreckt der preis (unter 400 für die 66er) net so. schliesslich hab ich mir ja fast jedes jahr eine neue 66er gekauft (bis auf heuer wegen wohnung und so  :Mr. Yellow:  )... nunja, jetzt krieg ich für <400 wieder eine "NEUE" 66er  :Stick Out Tongue:  
also walter, wenns soweit ist mit der 66er, bin ich dabei.
übrigens, den dhx hab ich schon beim koch in schaufel beim single trail heizen und droppen testen können: ERSTE SAHNE DAS TEIL. war jeden cent wert.  :Thumb Up: 

OT: morgen ist es wieder soweit. schaufel bei marbach ab 1200 :Wink:

----------


## mario

wie schauts eig bei manitou aus,gibs da was neus??????????

----------


## JaWa

es werden immer wieder neue abstimmungen getestet aber so eine neuerung wie für RS und MZ wird 08 keine geben

----------


## klamsi

> die Gabel kann sanfter arbeiten (was kraft schont) und sinkt trotzdem weniger ein und man hat mindestens genausoviel Durchschlagresverven und die Gabel wirkt aktiver. Und die Zugstufe erlaubt bessere Traktion.


war des bei dem cc system nicht auch der fall ?

wichtig find ich jetzt noch was das neue system jetzt mehr kann als z.b. das pro race tuning bei einer boxxer (auser dem extra Standrohr)...kan ma so dinge wie kraftersparniss und bessere traktion usw. damit nich erreichen ? bzw. nur einen bruchteil davon ?

----------


## Shenyang

Da ist ja nimmer weit bis a eigene Gabel habts  :Wink: 

Ich finde den Preis auch ok !  Immerhin ist das Top Technologie in sozusagen Einzelfertigung.  Gehts mal zu einem Schuhmacher der euch per Hand ein paar Schuhe fertigt. Das Paarl wirds dann auch net um an 30er geben  :Wink: 

Klar wenn man eine neue gute, teure Gabel kauft nochmals das Geld drauf legen ist schon viel.
Aaaaber ... wenn man sich z.B. eine gebrauchte Gabel oder das allerbilligste Modell von z.B. 2006 kauft, man dann ins tuning investiert ist man in Summe immer noch billiger als wenn man das neueste teuerste Modell kauft.

----------


## JaWa

Shenyang hat recht.
@klamsi: wie du bemerkt haben wirst hab ich eine Steigerungsform verwendet die Gabel arbeitet noch sanfter und effektiver als mit dem CCS bzw. ProRace Tuning es ist einfach aus unserer Sicht das beste was zur Zeit realisierbar ist. Bei einem ProRace Tuning ist der Effekt einfach nicht so gewaltig wie hier jedoch aber auch eine merkliche Verbesserung zum Standard.
Ich muss eins mal klarstellen. Wenn jemand sein Fahrwerk tunen lässt egal wo, es wird immer wieder (zumindest bei uns und ich nehm an auch bei anderen) weiter geforscht, getestet,.... und es gibt immer wieder neue Abstimmungen die vielleicht noch besser funktionieren oder eben so wie beim Evolution-System komplett neue Systeme. Also 2007 war das CCs sicher das beste was wir für die Boxxer angeboten haben, jedoch haben wir alles weiterentwickelt und rausgekommen ist eben das Evolution-System (bis jetzt). Wir werden aber nicht aufhören weiter an Verbesserungen zu arbeiten egal bei welcher Gabel oder Dämpfer und es wird sich immer weiterentwickeln genauso wie es unser Sport im allgemeinen tut sei es im Bezug auf Technik, Material, Fahrstile,....
Ich kann auch nicht sagen was die Zukunft bringen wird nur soviel; wie bereits erwähnt wir arbeiten ständig an neuen Entwicklungen.
Denn wer aufgehört hat sich zu verbessern hat aufgehört gut zu sein!

----------


## klamsi

sollte kein in frage stellen eurer arbeit sein....nur wer das cc system kent weis das es schon extrem gut geht...da fragt ma sich natürlich als normalsterblicher dem vl. nicht sofort der kleinste unterschied auffält ob der fortschritt zum neuen system so groß ist das es einem etwas bringt....nur um abzuwägen ob sich 200€ mehr gegenüber dem pro race tuning etwas bringen  :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

Das sollte auch keine kritik an dich sein keine Frage. Sorry wenns so rüber kam! Mir geths nur darum dass die Leute verstehen dass es in der Zukunft immer etwas geben wird, das besser sein wird als es jetzt ist. Eins kann ich dir und allen anderen versichern die sich die Frage stellen ob man einen unterschied merkt. JA definitiv der Unterschied ist so spührbar wie zwischen einem getunten und einem Seriendämpfer.

----------


## Poison :)

inwiefern wurde/wird das pro race tuning verändert?
finds schade das ccs kommende saison nimma gibt  :Frown:

----------


## Red

Ich bin heute das erste Mal mit meiner CC Boxxer gefahren und muss sagen, dass ich noch keine Gabel kannte, die sich so straff anfühlt und trotzdem so viel Grip bietet. Sie verschenkt nirgends Federweg sondern nutzt ihn sehr effektiv.
Es ist übrigens die Gabel vom Tobias, also vom Threadersteller, die ich fahre.

----------


## punkt

@JaWa
wie schauts mit versandkosten für den rückversand aus? wann gibt es definitive preisinfos?

----------


## punkt

> ist man langsamer unterwegs bei technischen Stücken) kann man genauso den optimalen Federweg nutzen


baut ihr da geschwindigkeits- und neigungswinkelmesser ein?  :Cool:

----------


## JaWa

@poison: Wir fanden beim ProRace Tuning (dein Boxxer Gabeln) eine neue art der Einstellung heraus, weiters gibts noch einkleines Highlight, das die Performance steigert (das wird aber nicht verraten  :Wink:  )

@ punkt: Ich glaub das hab ich schon mal geschrieben ich kenn die Preise unseres Versanddienstes nicht auswendig ich kann max. am 02.01 nachsehen wenn wir wieder offen haben, denn wir haben eigentlich bis 02.01 Weihnachtsurlaub. Der Konkrete Preis wird feststehen kurz bevor die Teile (gilt jetzt für RS und MZ) erhältlich sind (so ca. ne Woche vorher denk ich mal).

----------


## Sethimus

damit ich des jetzt richtig versteh, das bisherige innenleben der gabel ist total egal da, da ihr eh alles neu macht? sprich meine 66 sl wird genau gleich arbeiten wie ne umgebaute rc2x?

----------


## JaWa

damn right.
egal ob man a günstige oder teuer Gabel hat, mit dem Evolution-System sind dann alle ungefähr gleich (mal abgesehen vom Federmedium und der anpassung und abstimmung auf den jeweiligen Fahrer selbst, und dem Federweg natürlich)

----------


## Sethimus

aber ihr baut dann anstatt der luftfeder eine stahlfeder ein oder?

----------


## punkt

soweit ich das verstanden habe, wird nur die dämpfungsseite umgebaut, die "feder" seite bleibt bestehen.

----------


## DasMatti

gibts das auch schon für die travis bzw. was vergleichbares?
bzw. wann soll das evolution system für die gabel erhältlich sein?

ride on
matti

----------


## smOoh

für die Travis (Intrinsic SC 180mm) würds mich auch interessieren.
Weil die is zwar geil soft und schluckt alles aber sackt doch schon ordentlich weg (-> müsste straffer sein und mehr Durschlagschutz).Und der Intrinsic Verstellbereich is eh ein Witz.

Guten Rutsch

----------


## DasMatti

> für die Travis (Intrinsic SC 180mm) würds mich auch interessieren.
> Weil die is zwar geil soft und schluckt alles aber sackt doch schon ordentlich weg (-> müsste straffer sein und mehr Durschlagschutz).Und der Intrinsic Verstellbereich is eh ein Witz.
> 
> Guten Rutsch


dito!

----------


## punkt

bei manitou hat akira ja einiges im programm, solltet mal mit ihm kontakt aufnehmen

----------


## DasMatti

darf man den MP-Thread mal bissl missbrauchen und fragen ob jemand schon mit akira und travis erfahrungen hat, und ob sich das lohnt, bzw. besser als MP ist?

Sorry JaWa  :Wink:  hoffe du steinigst mich nich ^^

----------


## fipu

Du Heid!! Das du dir das erlaubst!!!  :Big Grin:  

Ne Akira-Travis geht genial. Meine taucht nicht mehr weg so wie ihr es beschrieben habt.

Schau doch mal in dem Forum hier=> www.traildevils.ch/forum/view...5595#pid157295
Da steht auch was drüber.

Ansonsten einfach ne Mail dem Christophe.
Linke siehe Signatur.

----------


## JaWa

@smOoh: Die Gabel auf ein Top-Level zu bringen ist recht einfach und stellt kein Problem dar.
Wir machten mit der Travis auch schon sehr gute Erfahrungen!
Die Gabel ist getuned eine Top Gabel die nur vom Evolution System übertroffen wird.
theoretisch is es auch kein Problem das Evolution System in ne Travis zu verbauen. nur wird es nicht in der Form angeboten dass es binnen ein paar Tagen fertig ist, sondern nur für den jeweligen Kunden gebaut wird (wird aber net mehr Kosten) Fix wirds nur für MZ und RS angeboten die Travis ist so schon getuned extrem gut! fragt doch z.B. Wyatt_Erb vielleicht kann er ein Statement dazu abgeben.

----------


## JaWa

@smOoh: Also dein beschriebenses Problem ist kein Problem zu beseitigen!
@Das Matti: Man kann nicht sagen diese Gabel ist von MP besser oder von Akira. Das hängt auch mit den eigenen Vorlieben zusammen. Tuning ist Stilabhängig und um wirklich sagen zu können welche Gabel für DICH besser ist müsstest du beide probieren.
ZU MP kann ich nur sagen, dass wir nur sehr gutes Feedback zur travis bis dato bekommen haben. (auch zu den anderen Gabeln und Dämpfern natürlich)

----------


## DasMatti

naja ok...mp ist denk ich mal für mich sinnvoller, da Österreich ja in der EU ist, und das mit dem Versand besser klappt, und ich hab hier gleich jmd. als Ansprechpartner...

Weißt ganz ungefähr was das evolution tuning für die travis kosten würde...mach dir keine großen Umstände...nur ne Hausnummer.

danke
matti

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

also freunde der volksmusik!
ich kann die MP getunte Travis wirklich jedem ans herz legen. die gabel spricht von haus aus schon sehr gut an, durch das Tuning wird es für den Racebereich durch eine ergänzte HighSpeed-Druckstufe noch um einiges verbessert. die gabel taucht wirklich nur so weit ein wie sie muss und das ist auch gut so. trotzdem ist die gabel nicht übermässig straff sonder für mein gewicht genau richtig (86 kilo nackisch). bin von der standartfeder auf eine harte feder umgestiegen und das setup passt perfekt für mich. leider kommt mein DHX 5.0 dämpfungsmässig nicht mit der gabel mit.

also für jeden dem eine Boxxer vielleicht etwas zu fragil ist und trotzdem eine stabile gabel mit vernünftigem gewicht sucht, sag ich zugreifen, somal der preis ja auch nicht gerade schlimm ist....

----------


## Laubfrosch

hey die kartusche für die 888 is cool.hab etzerd ne 888rc2x 06 und hätte großes interesse, steht schon preislich irgendwas fest?

----------


## Sanchez

jawa: was verstehts ihr unter kostenlosem tuningupdate innerhalb von 12 monaten bei einem service? bzw. bekommt man das evolution system für die 888 billiger wenn die gabel schon bei euch getunt wurde?

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich denk des wird so sa wenn du die gabel danach zum service bei den herren von mp einschickst, kannst du gleich noch sagen ob du was an dem tuning veränder willst und das wird dann verändert...

----------


## JaWa

@Thaper: Also Preislich wie gesagt ca. 380 Euro +/-5%
@Dirty Sanzches: Unter Tuning Update verstehen wir (wie auch z.B. Sofwareherstller) ein Update auf vorhandene Produkte. Ich hatte es bereits schon mal erwähnt, dass wir permanten versuchen unsere Tuningarten zu verbessern so ergibt sich dass wir auch immer wieder neue Einstellungen finden. Ein Update bedeutet nun, dass du die neueste von uns für die beste gehalten Einstellung für dich auf das vorhandene Tuning kostenlost bekommst. Im Prinzip wird die Gabel hier neu auf dich abgestimmt. Oder aber auch so wie Thaper gemeint hat. Wenn di irgendwas nicht gefällt dann gib uns bescheid und wir lassen das in die neue Abstimmung mit einfliesen. Aber davon gehen wir von Regelfall nicht aus, da du das ja auch schon nach dem Tuning sagen hättest können und die Gabel nach dem Tuning bereits neu abgestimmt worden wäre. Welche Gabel hast du nochmal konkret? bitte schick mir ne P.M. diesbezüglich.

----------


## Laubfrosch

uha ca. 380 mh dann muss ich mir wohl noch überlegen wielange ich die gabel fahrn will. hab ja gradmal 350 dafür bezahlt...

----------


## JaWa

Naja dafür hast dann a neue Gabel (ausser dein Casting oder die Rohre sind beschädigt)

----------


## Laubfrosch

jo ok. das sind sie zum glück nicht.

----------


## DasMatti

geile scheiße...warum bringt ihr eigenltich keine eigen Gabel raus^^?

Ne aber mal im ernst, was kostet denn das gesammte Auszeugs wie kronen rohre achse usw?
Weil wenn ihr für kanpp 400 Euro schon das innenleben habt, weiß ich nich wieso rs und mz so teuer sind. Ihr könntet dann doch für ca 1000 Euro oder so DIE perfekte Gabel liefern, die jedem einzeln abgestimmt wird. Dann hätten die anderen Hersteller echt Konkurenz! Wenn ich jetzt n Denkfehler hab, korrigier mich bitte.

ride on
matti

----------


## JaWa

also Matti es ist theoretisch schon möglich dass wir eine eigene Gabel bauen und diese günstiger und fix fertig getuned verkaufen könnten als andere Hersteller, nur ist es zum einen ein Mega-Aufwand die Teile zu besorgen, zum anderen benötigt man eine große Stückzahl damit man die  Rohstoffe sinnvoll einkaufen kann, weiter würden wir uns denk ich mal die Partnerschaft mit den Gabelherstellern verscherzen, etc.
Uns ist wichtig und unsere Partner wisen das auch dass wir zusammen arbeiten und das funktioniert auch mit allen (bis auf eine Ausnahme) sehr gut. wir wollen einfach auch eine Hilfe für die Hersteller und den Markt nich noch weiter mit neuen Produkten fluten.
Aber der Gedanke war zumindest schon mal da.  :Wink:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich glaub der preis für die entwicklung einer eigenen gabel wird zu hoch sein. ich mein du brauchst ingenieure die bezahlt werden wolln. dann brauchste teuere maschinen um die teile herzustellen, du brauchst die rohstoffe, du brauchst ne methode um die standrohre vernüftig zu lackiern, du musst deine garantie einhalten können und schaun das du net gleich pleite gehst weil die erste gabel serie reihenhaft gebrochen ist und so weiter. das kostet schon. und man braucht vorallem n riesiges startkapiotal um den stein ins rollen zu bringen...über die jahre wird das dann schon gehn aber der anfang wird das schwerste sein

----------


## _tom_

noja das startkapital sollte nicht das problemchen sein wenn alle dh-rangers froum user vorzugsrechterechte zwecks akiten bekämen  :Big Grin:

----------


## JaWa

Was Thaper hier beschreibt betrifft vorallem Großserien.
kleinserein sind zwar etwas günstiger (Starkapital,...) aber nich minder Aufwendig.

----------


## punkt

ich missbrauche den thread hier mal  :Big Grin:  , wird ja eh überwiegend über die boxxer geschrieben hier  :Wink: 
hab jetzt also ne boxxer im hause und meine erste frage:
hatte bisher nur marzocchi mit offenem ölbad - wie schauts bei der boxxer aus, muss man da von zeit zu zeit irgendwas schmieren oder fetten, damit das ding anständig läuft?

----------


## DasMatti

wie bei jeder anderen gabel, staubabstreifer sauber machen, und gabel brunoxen bzw. mit judy butter einschmieren...is von der wartung her genau so wie jede andere gabel.

boxxer hat übrigens auch n offenes ölbad. glaub ich  :Wink: 
weil du kannst die gabel ja zu closed cartridge umbaun...glaub das Fox so zimlich die einzigen sind, wo von haus aus schon cc verbaut ist.

ride on
matti

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

die travis hat auch eine ClosedCartride...

----------


## DasMatti

ohne scheiß?
dann kann ich mir ja das tuning gleich sparen, obwohls das ja glaub ich eh noch nich gibt für die travis...
wundert mich aber irgendwie, weil als ich die letztes mal offen hatte, hats ausgschaut wie n open bath...naja, danke für den tipp, jetzt is die gabel noch geiler  :Wink: 

ride on
matti

----------


## Markus W.

Hallo,
ich glaube nicht,dass die Travis ein CC hat.
Auf der Homepage steht offenes Ölbad.
mfG
Markus

----------


## JaWa

Also nun zur Berichtigung!
Wyatt_Erb hat recht.
Die Travis ist ein geschlossenes System. Die Gabel hat eine Kartusche verbaut dei zu 100% dicht sein sollte! wenn das nicht der Fall ist merkt man das im Verlust des Federwegs oder der Dämpfung. Dies würde ein Serien Problem der Travis (zumindest bis 2007) dartellen da manche Teile aus Kunstoff gefertigt sind und das nicht sein sollten. Abre ansonsten sollte sich kein Bläschen Luft im Dämpfungssystem bedfinden. Es kann natürlich sein, dass Öl zwischen Dämpfungskartusche und Standrohre ist, da es zur Schmierung dienen kann. Ist aber bei sehr wenigen Gabeln der Fall dass mehr als 20 ml auf der Dämpfungseite drin sind.

----------


## Markus W.

Hi JaWa,
sorry,hast natürlich recht.
Das Öl ist zur Schmierung :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
mfG
Markus

----------


## DasMatti

naja ok...dann hab ich das prob, wiel ich hab nur 185mm federweg bei meiner 203mm.

wisst ihr für was das CID steht bei 203mm CID??

danke
matti

----------


## JaWa

puuh!
Ehrlich gesagt keine Anhung wo genau steht das?
Ich könnt nur tippen und zwar auf: Closed Intrinsic Damping

----------


## DasMatti

das steht direkt am unteren des Holmes mit der Dämpfungsseite...

is n kleiner runder schwarz-goldener Sticker auf dem steht "Manitou Travis Tripple" im Kreis ausen rum, und in der Mitte steht "203mm CID"

----------


## JaWa

Nachdems auf der Dämpfungsseite steht könnt ich mir schon vorstellen dass es für Closed Intrinsic Dampin steht.
Vielleicht kann das wer zu 100% sagen.

----------


## fipu

> Nachdems auf der Dämpfungsseite steht könnt ich mir schon vorstellen dass es für Closed Intrinsic Dampin steht.
> Vielleicht kann das wer zu 100% sagen.


Das wäre das logischste ja. Etwas anderes kommt ja fast nicht in Frage.
Habs bei meiner nun auch noch gesehen.

----------


## ingolf

> also freunde der volksmusik!
> ich kann die MP getunte Travis wirklich jedem ans herz legen. die gabel spricht von haus aus schon sehr gut an, durch das Tuning wird es für den Racebereich durch eine ergänzte HighSpeed-Druckstufe noch um einiges verbessert. die gabel taucht wirklich nur so weit ein wie sie muss und das ist auch gut so. trotzdem ist die gabel nicht übermässig straff sonder für mein gewicht genau richtig (86 kilo nackisch). bin von der standartfeder auf eine harte feder umgestiegen und das setup passt perfekt für mich. leider kommt mein DHX 5.0 dämpfungsmässig nicht mit der gabel mit.
> 
> also für jeden dem eine Boxxer vielleicht etwas zu fragil ist und trotzdem eine stabile gabel mit vernünftigem gewicht sucht, sag ich zugreifen, somal der preis ja auch nicht gerade schlimm ist....



ich wart mal ab bis der mario sein trek (travis/revox) getunned hat.

der war ja vom alten tunning a sehr begeistert!


villeicht schick ich mein rad dann auch hin.....

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

CID ist die abkürzung für Closed Insintrinsic Damping, die TPC-Version hat hald ein TPC+ pickerl an der stelle..

----------


## klana_radikala

gibts eigentlich auch noch ein MP tuning für eine alte shiver?
auf der homepage finde ich nichts darüber und vor ich ihnen schreibe frag ich mal hier

----------


## Red

> CID ist die abkürzung für Closed Insintrinsic Damping, die TPC-Version hat hald ein TPC+ pickerl an der stelle..


I n t r i n s i c  :Mr. Red:  

Wobei die TPC-Travis ja mWn auch ein CTPC+ verbaut hat (wie die Dorado), also mit federbelastetem Trennkolben über dem Druckstufenkolben.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

sorry, zwecks rechtschreibung......hätte in der baumschule im däutschunterriecht mehr aufpasen sollen

----------


## Stylo77

@ jawa gibts auch nen tuning fürn vivid ?

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> sorry, zwecks rechtschreibung......hätte in der baumschule im däutschunterriecht mehr aufpasen sollen


Na- alder- in der Brufschui!!!

----------


## JaWa

@Stylo77: Ja für den RockShox Vivid wird es das ProRace Tuning geben
Wir sind zur Zeit grad am testen bez. des Dämpfers. (ich hab ihn seit ca. einem Monat)

----------


## Downhoehl

> @Stylo77: Ja für den RockShox Vivid wird es das ProRace Tuning geben
> Wir sind zur Zeit grad am testen bez. des Dämpfers. (ich hab ihn seit ca. einem Monat)


@JaWa: kannst du schon was sagen, wie der getunte Vivid im vergleich zu nem getunten DHX-Coil gehen wird?

----------


## punkt

der sollte genauso, wie jeder andere dämpfer mit pro race tuning gehen  :Wink:  nur eben mit teurerer hülle  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## klamsi

soviel ich weiss kan ma ausm vivid schon mehr rausholen als aus am dhx...aber ob jeder den unterschied spürt....

----------


## Red

> der sollte genauso, wie jeder andere dämpfer mit pro race tuning gehen  nur eben mit teurerer hülle


Teurer Hülle?
Ein Vivid hat eine UVP von 385 Euro und der Preis in Onlineshops liegt teilweise nochmal 100 Euro darunter.
Ich finde es immer noch sehr schade, dass der Vivid nicht in meinen Rahmen passt.

----------


## JaWa

Aus dem Vivid is definitv mehr raus zu holen als aus jedem anderen Dämpfer, wobei der Unterschied zum DHX um größten ist!!!!
Teuer is der Vivid im Vergleich zum Fox auch net der Unterschied is halt das in fast jedem Bike ein Fox Dämpfer drin ist.
@klana_radikala: bei der Shiver ist leider nur ein Race Tuning möglich, und nachdem alle von der 888 nach einem Race Tuning auch begeistert waren denk ich mal ist das nicht das schlechteste.

----------


## The REVO G

hallo wie sieht es mit der garantie des herstellers aus wenn ein tunning
gemacht wurde 

habe ne neue rc3x und nen rocco wc beide modelljahr 2008

verliere ich die hersteller garantie oder wird diese von mp übernommen

danke im voraus

the REVO G

----------


## mario

da is mp sehr cool drauf wenn was is kannst es meines wissens nach wieda hinbringen..

----------


## Poison :)

ja...aber was is wenn die gabel/dämpfer was hat wegen herstellergarantie? 
lg

----------


## JaWa

Da wir mit MZ, RS usw zusammenarbeiten is es so dass wir die Garantie bez. Der Dämpfung übernehmen wenn wir das Teil getuned haben, wenn z.B. eine Gabel abr bricht, oder was weiss ich dann läuft das über den Hersteller (hat ja auch nichts mit dem Tuning zu tun).

----------


## Poison :)

möglich wäre aber das MZ/RS die garantie verweigert wegen dem umbau?

lg

----------


## JaWa

Ich kann nur sagen dass wir mit den Unternehmen eine sehr gute Kooperation (Partnerschaft) haben.
Möglich ist auch das die Hersteller die Garantie bei einer Seriengabel verweigern wenn der Schaden aufgrund eines Sturzes im Renneinsatz entstanden ist, oder das Serviceintervall nicht eingehalten wurde, oder unsachgemäße Handhabung nachgewiesen wurde.
Wir hatten bis dato noch keine Probnleme bei der Garantieabwicklung.



Wir von Verticalracing fahren die getuneden Fahrwerke seit 2 Jahren und hatten noch keine Probleme wenn etwas auf Garantie getauscht werden musste.
Wenn wie gesagt etwas defekt sein sollte das wir verändert haben dann geht das auf unsere Rechnung, wenn etwas anderes defekt ist, hat das nichts mit dem Tuning zu tun.

----------


## max@itsnotatoy.com

Pfoahhhh, 
jetzt hab ich alle 30 Seiten durchgelesen um mir eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe zu gönnen, ob ich mich der Tuning Gemeinde anschließen soll.
Bis zur Seite 25 war ich soweit, dass ich meine 888 RC2X 06 rauswerfe und mir eine Boxxer Race fürs Tuning zulege.
Nun hab ich aber in einem Post gelesen, dass nach dem Pro Race Tuning, das Wegsacken und das niedrige Losbrechmoment der 888 in den Griff zu bekommen ist.

So nun meine Frage:
Ich bin a Kärntner mit 84KG auf einem Norco Team DH 06 unterwegs, der in Afritz auf der DH Strecke genau so seinen Spass haben will, wie in Kranjska Gora bei verpatzten Landungen in den Slopestyle Sections.
Den DHX 5.0 schick ich euch ohnehin schon fürs Tuning vorbei, denn im Zuge eines Service fällt der Aufpreise für diese Leistungssteigerung nicht mehr so ins Gewicht.

So, nun komm ich aber wirklich zu meiner Frage ;-)  
Wäre es sinnvoller die 888 einzuschicken oder sich eine Boxxer fürs Tuning zu holen. 
Kann mir jemand aus Erfahrungen sagen, welche Gabel der bessere Allrounder ist?

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich würd 888 sagen

----------


## Shenyang

> Wir von Verticalracing fahren die getuneden Fahrwerke seit 2 Jahren und hatten noch keine Probleme wenn etwas auf Garantie getauscht werden musste.


Ihr verwendets halt auch keine FOX Produkte.

Lieber Walter ... ich möchte jetzt das Tuning nicht schlecht reden, weil es hat ja damit nix zu tun. Wie du weißt bin ich voll begeistert vom tuning und ich schätze auch euren Einsatz sehr!, aber ...

wenn man z.B. einen FOX Dämpfer tunen läßt und man hat dann einen Garantiefall lehnt FOX die Garantie ab! Selbst wenn man das benötigte Ersatzteil voll bezahlen würde ist FOX nicht bereit das Teil herauszurücken.
Hat man also ein FOX Produkt bei dem man noch Garantie hat, so würde ich das Tuning überdenken oder man nimmt in Kauf dass das Produkt vielleicht nicht mehr repariert werden kann.

Nachtrag:
FOX lehnt die Garantie auch ab wenn man keine Rechnung mehr hat, wenn der Dämpfer so ausschaut als ob er unsachgemäß behandelt wurde (also aufpassen beim ein und ausbau  :Wink:  ), oder man ist nicht der der auch auf der Rechnung oben steht, bei Rennen bin ich ma net sicher, etc. näheres in der Garantieanweisung von FOX.

----------


## JaWa

Also wenn du mit deiner 888 vom Gewicht zufrieden bist, und sie sonst auch passt, würd ich dir vorschlagen die 888 zu tunen (Race Tuning, für die MZ gibt es kein ProRace) oder sonst wenn du das maximum rausholen willst das Evolution-System. Dann hast du im Prinzip auch eine neue Gabel (Ausser die Rohre sind komplett zerkratzt oder so) das kommt günstiger als du holst dir ne Boxxer.

@Shenyang: ich hatte eh irgendwo geschrieben, dass wir mit Marzocchi, Manitou und RockShox bez. Garantie zusammenarbeiten. das die getunten Foxteile wenn sie kaputt sind nicht mehr repariert werden können stimmt nicht, du müsstet nur die Reparatur bezahlen, aber im Regelfall klappts auch so (wenn man nicht unbedingt sagt dass die Teile getuned sind). Fox arbeitet nich gegen uns und wir auch nicht gegen Fox, es gibt halt keine Partnerschaft wie mit den anderen Herstellern. Aber wie oft bricht einem schon der Dämpfer oder die Gabel (abgesehen das deiner nach 2 Jahren DH Einsatz gebrochen ist). Wenn jetzt z.b bei ner Gabel das Casting verbogen ist, dann schickt man halt nur das Casting ein und nicht die komplette Gabel (hat meines wissens schon mal jemand gemacht) wenn jetzt irgendwelche Dichtungen defekt sind dann können auch wir die richten (abgesehen davon gehts wahrscheinlich auch schneller). Das gerade Du jetzt Pech mit deinem Dämpfer hattest tut mir leid aber Seppi hat dich auch auf den Haarriss in der Stange hingewiesen und gesagt das das nicht halten wird bevor er den Dämpfer auf deinen Wunsch in die Hand nahm. Kurz gesagt ausser bei Fox gibts sicher keine Probleme, bei Fox is es nicht so einfach aber bis jetzt fanden wir auch da immer ne Lösung (auch bei Dir Shenyang, was da Konkret benötigt wurde und wo wir das ersatzteil bestellten,... lass ich hier absichtlich weg, diese Dinge sollten nicht im Forum breit getreten werden)

----------


## Shenyang

Wie Eingangs vor meinem letzten Post erwähnt ... ich bin mit dem Tuning sehr zufrieden und schätze euren Einsatz auch sehr! 

... trotzdem stimmen die Aussagen deinerseits jetzt net ganz. Möchte auf die aber in einem allgemein leserlichen Thread nicht eingehen da dann vielleicht falsche Gerüchte oder Meinungen verbreitert werden. Kann dir die aber gerne per PM schicken.

Ich denke nur, dass das auch gesagt gehört, dass man durch das Tuning bei FOX die Garantie verliehrt und es in einem Schadensfall wie es bei mir leider passiert ist, keine "normale" Lösung gibt, nicht einmal wenn man dafür bezahlen würde.

... ich warte eh schon sehnsüchtigst auf den Dämpfer.

----------


## JaWa

Mich freuts dass dir unsere arbeit gefällt.
Wir sind auch noch immer dran deinen Dämpfer wieder in Gang zu setzen.

Bez. des Garantiefalls hab ich persönlich mit Fox gesprochen und die haben mir gesagt, dass wenn jemand ein Teil getuned hat, und es bricht, geht die reguläre Hersteller Garantie verloren und die Leistung ihrerseits muss bezahlt werden (vorausgestzte man merkt das das Teil von uns getuned wurde, wobei hier alle Shims etc begutachtet werden müssten um das zu merken, Im Regelfall müsste man alles genau begutachten um zu merken was verändert wurde und ob die Zeit dazu bei denen da ist wage ich zu bezweifeln). Fox jagt jetzt keine getunten Teile. 
Wieso es bei dir keine "normale" Lösung gab lassen wir hier vorweg.
Soweit ich weiss verlieren die Teile aber auch die Garantie wenn sie im Renneinsatz gebraucht werden oder? Bin mir jetzt da nicht sicher.
Bei Fox ist es aber grundsätzlich auch so, dass einen großen Teil der Reparaturen auch wir durchführen können.

----------


## JaWa

Was ich noch vergessen hab.

Ich kann nur sagen dass es im Regelfall auch bei Fox zu keinem Problem kommt, nur ist es so, dass wenn man ein Problem mit Fox-elementen hat die getuned wurden, sollte man um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen sich zuerst mit uns kurzschliesen (Anruf oder Mail) vielleicht muss das Teil garnicht zu Fox sonder läuft über unsere Garantie oder man muss nicht alles zu Fox schicken sondern nur das defekte Teil,...
Dann sollte eigentlich nix schief gehen.

----------


## fipu

Aber ist es nicht so, dass Fox eher etwas umständlicher ist mit der Garantie bei getunten Sachen? Oder kommt das auf den Importeur drauf an?

Ich weiss nur vom Christophe (Akira) das er am Anfang nichts an Fox machte, da es nur zu Problemen mit dem CH-Importeur kam. Aber mitlerweile haben sie sich irgendwie einigen können, dass es nun doch klappt.

----------


## JaWa

SInd doch eh alles nur Menschen und durchs reden kommen'd Leut zamm heisst bei uns.
Stimmt schon dass es nicht so einfach ist wie bei den anderen Herstellern aber irgendwie gehts dann doch.
Bei uns is es auch so. Als Shenyang das Problem hatte hing gerade alles in der Schwebe aber nun gibts zwar keine Partnerschaft wie mit den anderen Herstellern, aber doch ein Reibungsloses nebeneinander. Und niemand legt dem anderen Steine in den Weg.

----------


## terrorkitty

hi jawa,
mal ne frage!
passt das Evolution System auch für di mz 888 rc (2005)?
hab damals das compression braking adjustment bushing kit gleich nachgerüstet, um die druckstufeneinstellung der gabel sinnvoll nutzen zu können.
wenn ihr das evolution system einbaut, bekomm ich dann das alte innenleben der gabel und das compression braking adjustment bushing kit auch zurück?
danke im voraus

----------


## JaWa

Das Evolution-System passt in jede 888 und Boxxer mit 200 (203)mm Federweg Egal welche Version (Einsetllknöpfe, etc) kommen von uns.
Die Ausgebaute Kartusche der 888 oder MC-Einheit der Boxer bekommen die Kunden zurück ausser sie sagen sie brauchen die Teile nicht mehr und wir können sie behalten aber regulär gibts die Teile retour.

----------


## max@itsnotatoy.com

> Also wenn du mit deiner 888 vom Gewicht zufrieden bist, und sie sonst auch passt, würd ich dir vorschlagen die 888 zu tunen (Race Tuning, für die MZ gibt es kein ProRace) oder sonst wenn du das maximum rausholen willst das Evolution-System. Dann hast du im Prinzip auch eine neue Gabel (Ausser die Rohre sind komplett zerkratzt oder so) das kommt günstiger als du holst dir ne Boxxer.


Naja, da das Norco ohnehin recht viel Speck an den Hüften hat, machen es die 300Gramm auch nicht zu einem Leichtgewicht, also von dem her, stört mich die 888 nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin sogar sehr zufrieden damit, denn sie macht wirklich alles mit.
Lediglich das schnell Wegtauchen nervt ein wenig, denn die Reserven sind rasch aufgebraucht, wenn mal ein Steileres Stück im Trail runtergeht.

Bekommst du das mit dem normalen Tuning in den Griff, wenn ja, wie wird das gemacht?
Bastelt ihr das an der RC2X Kartusche was mit anderen Federn?
Das Evo Tuning ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer. Es ist erst meine 2. Saison und sonnst kann ich 2009 ja nichts mehr machen:-)

----------


## JaWa

Also was da genau gemacht wird, kann ich nicht verraten, das ist klar, aber den Erfahrungsberichten zufolge, ist der Wegtaucheffekt schon um einiges besser, wenn die Gabel getuned ist. also das bekommen wir schon ganz gut in den Griff. Mario hat auch irgendwo glaub ich mal ein kurzes Statment über seine 888 abgegeben das die Gabel nach dem Tuning mehr Reserven hatte und trotzdem fein ansprach.
Bei den Federn ändern wir nix soviel kann ich sagen.

----------


## mario

> Pfoahhhh, 
> jetzt hab ich alle 30 Seiten durchgelesen um mir eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe zu gönnen, ob ich mich der Tuning Gemeinde anschließen soll.
> Bis zur Seite 25 war ich soweit, dass ich meine 888 RC2X 06 rauswerfe und mir eine Boxxer Race fürs Tuning zulege.
> Nun hab ich aber in einem Post gelesen, dass nach dem Pro Race Tuning, das Wegsacken und das niedrige Losbrechmoment der 888 in den Griff zu bekommen ist.
> 
> So nun meine Frage:
> Ich bin a Kärntner mit 84KG auf einem Norco Team DH 06 unterwegs, der in Afritz auf der DH Strecke genau so seinen Spass haben will, wie in Kranjska Gora bei verpatzten Landungen in den Slopestyle Sections.
> Den DHX 5.0 schick ich euch ohnehin schon fürs Tuning vorbei, denn im Zuge eines Service fällt der Aufpreise für diese Leistungssteigerung nicht mehr so ins Gewicht.
> 
> ...



hallo

bevor du dir einen neue gabel holst würd ich mir des evolution system holn..
888 is a super alround gabel und schaud auch schön aus.
glaub durch des evolution tunning wird sie ja auch leichter,weil dann doch ca a halber liter öl weniger is.und glaub a feder bleibt ja auch weg..

ich hab bei meiner 888 des normale race tunning kabt,des geht sehr fein:

die gabel war dann strafer als vorher also wars handling vom radl scho mal bessa,aber sie hat trotzdem feiner angsprochen und bei wurzelpassagen/härteren schlägen hat sie anscheinend gwusst wann se aufmachn muss!
des wegtauchen war auch beseitigt und bei anliegern/absprüngen/puschen sakts a nimma so weg!

jajaaa

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

@ Mario:
Dein 1000. Post- Einstein-Junior! 
Cheers

----------


## schnur

@JaWa: Ein Kumpel von mir (CC Fahrer und Bikeshopbesitzer) möchte wissen, was man aus einer Fox Terra Logic X100 herausholen kann.
Bringt das Tuning auf den CC-Sektor was?
greetz
da schnur

----------


## JaWa

Also an Unterschied merkst sicher keine Frage, die Frage ist aber was stellt sich der Kunde vor?
Im CC-Bereich is es für uns net so einfach das wir sagen die Gabel muss so oder so funktionieren wie im DH denn da fliesen doch viele Erfahrungen aus dem MX-Sport mit ein bzw. die Feedbacks unserer Fahrer (und auch von mir)
Im CC ist es halt umso wichtiger ein persönliches Gespräch zu führen (und wenns nur am Telefon ist) oder seine Wünsche so genau es geht auf zu schreiben.
Was auf jeden Fall (aus meiner Sicht) wichtig ist, ist dass dei Luftgabeln nach dem Tuning weit besser ansprechen und im Wiegetritt dennoch recht starr bleibt,...
Also auszahlen tut sichs immer, weil a besser gehende Gabel is immer besser, nur wie gesagt ein Anruf schadet sicher nicht.
Da ich im DH-Sport beheimatet bin, und es MX ähnlich is, ist es für uns einfacher auf die DH-Bedürfnisse einzugehen, beim XC sind da halt etwas andere Vorgehensweisen gefragt um auf das selbe Level zu kommen, da man hier nicht auf Anhieb vielleicht weiss was gemeint ist so wie im DH.

----------


## schnur

ok, danke walter. i werd ihm eure nummer geben und er meldet sich bei euch.
(vielleicht zur info: tom heisst er. toms radhaus in laa an der thaya)

----------


## RiChY

JaWa,

würde mir die Tage einen Vivid 5.1 ordern (Lieferbarkeit angeblich KW 5 - weißt Du da was?), ist dann also brandneu, und würde den gerne eingestellt haben.

Welches Tuning würdest Du mir da empfehlen? Reicht bei der Fülle an Funktionen/Einstellungsmöglichkeiten nicht ein reines Einstellen/Abstimmen?

Grüße

----------


## JaWa

Das mit KW 5 kann hinkommen, hab das was leuten gehört so in der Art: Im Februar kommt die Lieferung...
Der Vivid ist von Haus aus sicher a sehr guter Dämpfer, und richtig abgestimmt funktioniert er sicher besser als so manch anderer, nur getunt wirds halt so sein das er the State of the art  2008 darstellt.

----------


## janez

@jawa
hab dir a pn gschrieben (einige fragen bezüglich dämpfertuning)
grüße

----------


## MoMo71

> Das mit KW 5 kann hinkommen, hab das was leuten gehört so in der Art: Im Februar kommt die Lieferung...
> Der Vivid ist von Haus aus sicher a sehr guter Dämpfer, und richtig abgestimmt funktioniert er sicher besser als so manch anderer, nur getunt wirds halt so sein das er the State of the art  2008 darstellt.



Schade das es den Vvid nicht für mein Sunn gibt, das wäre bestimmt eine Bereicherung.

----------


## JaWa

@Momo71: Mischa vom Bikestore Graz Ost ist da aber soweit ich weiss am basteln und forschen ob da nicht doch was geht. Weiss aber nicht wie es zur Zeit aussieht.

----------


## MoMo71

> @Momo71: Mischa vom Bikestore Graz Ost ist da aber soweit ich weiss am basteln und forschen ob da nicht doch was geht. Weiss aber nicht wie es zur Zeit aussieht.



Das ist ja gut zu wissen, dann bin ich ja mal gespannt.

----------


## Endurance

ich schicke morgen meine totem+manitou swinger 6way hin *g* mal sehn ob die guten nachrichten halten ^^

----------


## Flo(w)rider

@jawa: was kann man aus einem manitou metel :Embarrassment:  rausholen? wäre nämlich eine billigere alternative als z.B. ein roco :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klamsi

anscheinend ungefähr soviel wie aus einem 4way oder 6way.....also nicht ganz so gut wie ein roco oder vivid...

----------


## JaWa

@Flo(w)rider:klamsi hat recht, du kannst den Metel ca. mit dem Swinger vergleichen. wenn er getuned is, ist er ein Mittelding zw. 4-way und 6-way von der Druckstufen-Einstellung den Luftdruck im AB kannst dann auch selbst einstellen (nur die Größe der Luftkammer nicht)

----------


## Flo(w)rider

in wie fern kann man einen getunten metel mit nem ungetunten roco vergleichen?

----------


## smoe

getuntern metel um wöööööölten besser  :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

@Flo(w)rider: garnicht. Der Dämpfer funktioniert getuned ganz anders als ein Seriendämpfer. Ein getunter Metel funktioniert we ein getunter 4-way mit Compression-Einstellung, oder ein DHX Coil,....

----------


## klamsi

is euer cc tuning ab jetzt gar nimma verfügbar weils auf da hp nimma auftaucht oder gibts es bis ende jänner bzw, bis des evolution system da is nu ?

----------


## Flo(w)rider

> @Flo(w)rider: garnicht. Der Dämpfer funktioniert getuned ganz anders als ein Seriendämpfer. Ein getunter Metel funktioniert we ein getunter 4-way mit Compression-Einstellung, oder ein DHX Coil,....


danke, jetz kenn ich mich aus. werd erm warsch. tunen lassen! da erspar ich mir noch dazu einiges!

----------


## JaWa

@Klamsi: Nur bei dezitierter Nachfrage. Eigentlich nicht mehr aber wenn es jemand unbedingt will können wir es (hab grad mit dem Boss geredet) schon machen, jedoch sollte man bedenken, dass wir das CCS nicht wegen dem Evolution-System aufgeben sondern weil das ProRace Tuning schon auf einem sehr hohen Level ist und somit der Unterschied zwischen CCS und ProRace Tuning nicht mehr so groß ist. Aber wenn wie gesagt es jemand dezitiert haben will machen wir es auf ausdrücklichem Wunsch schon noch, weisen aber auf das ProRace hin (was ich vorhin ja auch machte).

----------


## klamsi

ok das heist so punkte wie kraftersparniss auf strecken wie schladming bzw. das die gabel beim bremsen usw. ned so wegtaucht sind mit dem pro race tuning auch erfüllbar ?

----------


## JaWa

so is es.
Ich kenn zwar nur Berichte aus Maribor und Schöckl von Leuten die mit dem ProRace Tuning unterwegs sind, aber wenns dort funktioniert dann in Schladming denk ich mir auch. (Vorallem wenn man am Schöckel auch nimma Händeweh kriegt)

----------


## znarf

Hallo,
hab eine Frage zu den MotoPitkan Tunings.

ich habe einen DHX 5 Coil mit einem verplombten Ventil (voreingestellter Druck). Wenn man ein Pro Race Tuning machen lässt und das Rad nicht nur für DH sondern zum Touren fahren (also auch viel berg hoch) benutzt, wippt der Dämpfer denn viel mehr? Also dadurch dass er sensibler wird und die Traktion verbessert wird? Im Moment wippt er beim Treten leicht und ist bei kleinen und etwas größeren Hindernissen bockig, erst bei richtig grobem Geläuf kommt er einigermaßen in Schwung.

Ich komme aus Deutschland, tftunedshox in England bietet ja das PUSH-tuning an, die tauschen was am Boost Valve aus und noch einige andere Kleinteile, sogar die Dichtungen. Kostet ungefähr gleich viel wie ein ProRace tuning.

Welchen Unterschied gibt es denn zwischen ProRace Tuning und Push?
Ich würde mein Geld lieber nach Österreich als nach England gehen lassen  :Wink: 
Eine Mail hat Motopitkan auch sehr schnell und sehr freundlich beantwortet, bin also begeistert, bin nur nicht sicher ob das Tuning eher nur für DOWNHILLEr zu empfehlen ist? 
Also sagt mir warum ich in Österreich sogar besser bedient wäre  :Smile:  

Grüße Znarf

----------


## punkt

ich kann jetzt zwar nur von meinem akira sprechen, aber dürfte bei mp ähnlich sein. die plattform ist recht stark und minimiert jegliches wippen, spricht dafür aber super fein auf jegliche wurzeln etc. an und öffnet dann ohne verzögerung.

----------


## BATMAN

Such nach Push mal bei www.ridemonkey.com oder www.mtbr.com
Hab nen gepushten DHX 5.0 in meinem Ironhorse und bin mehr als zufrieden.

Kann jetzt nur für Push sprechen
Die ProPedal Einstellung bleibt erhalten, allerdings beeinflußt sie nich so stark das Ansprechen. Also auch mit viel ProPedal seideweiches Ansprechen, aber kein Wippen.

----------


## znarf

Das hört sich schonmal sehr gut an!
So sollte das sein, bisher kenne ich nur: viel Platform wenig Wippen und schlechtes Ansprechen, eher langsame Zugstufe. Oder Wippen + schnelle Zugstufe und bessers Ansprechen.

Mir ist noch nicht so ganz klar was bei MotoPitkan alles verändert bzw. austauscht, also beim ProRace Tuning. Shims werden verändert und anderes Öl, vielleicht wird ja sogar am Boost Valve was verändert. 

Wahrscheinlich sind aber alle getunten Dämpfer deutlich besser von der Funktion, also wenn sie zu Fahrergewicht und Kinematik passen.

Grüße Znarf

----------


## JaWa

Nun nachdem deine Frage noch nicht beantwortet wurde, wie es mit einem MP Dämpfer aussieht, hier eine kurze Beschreibung:
Also erstmal sind wir soweit, dass der AIR Dämpfer annähernd auf dem Level eines Coil Dämpfers ist (sofern es von der Kinematik machbar ist, bei einem LaPierre DH gehts z.B. nicht)
Die ProPedal Funktion bleibt erhalten, du kannst es weiter normal einstellen, nur dass der Dämpfer viel feiner Anspricht.
Wir hatten das Feedback von einigen DHX Air Fahrern (auch im Enduro einsatz) dass sie den Dämpfer kaum wiedererkannten. Zuerst als es z.b am Asphalt bergauf ging merkte man nicht, das der Dämpfer feiner ansprechen sollte (wie denn auch gab ja keine Unebenheiten), sobald aber der Dämpfer arbeiten sollte tat er dies auch und das überraschte unsere Kunden dann doch, denn das war ein sehr wohl merkbarer Unterschied zum Serien Dämpfer.
Verändert wird so ziemlich alles bei uns, jedoch verstehtst du sicher auch wenn ich im Forum keine Anleitung dazu geben wie man den Dämpfer besser machen kann  :Wink: .
Es Stimmt schon, dass wir DH lastig sind. Das liegt an unseren Wurzel, jedoch werdne von uns so gut wie alle Einsatzbereiche abgedeckt und die Federelemente hierfür optimiert. Es ist also nicht so, dass man einen XC Dämpfer zu uns schickt und dann damit nur mehr DH fahren kann wenn er zurück kommt. Vielmehr wird denk ich daurch ein Tuning von uns der Einsatzbereich erweitert. Denn mit einem gut gehenden Fahrwerk, kann man mehr machen als mit einem bockigen.

----------


## znarf

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Antwort! 
Das hört sich sehr gut an.
Ich hab allerdings einen Coil Dämpfer, aber ich denke das ist ja egal, der wird ja auch besser  :Smile:   
Dann wird mein Dämpfer wohl demnächst einen Ausflug nach Österreich machen. 
Viele Grüße
znarf

----------


## JaWa

ok
freuen uns schon drauf. Ein Coil ist einfacher auszureizen als ein Air. der Air benötigt etwas mehr Zuwendung um alles so hinzubekommen.

----------


## mAsKeD

@JAWA: Nur mal so reintheoretisch: Habe einen DHX Air aus einem enduro zu Hause, der dämpfer hat beim piggy bag kein luftventil ( ist von werk aus für das specialized abgestimmt) Meine Frage jetz an euch könnt ihr so einen Dämpfer für ein Vp-Free tunen???

----------


## punkt

wenn ihr noch fahrberichte oder neuigkeiten zum evolution tuning habt, immer her damit  :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

@masked Rider: wir statten die verschlossenen Dämpfer auf Wunsch mir einem Ventil aus, das ist kein Problem. Egal ob mit oder ohne Ventil, ein Tuning fürs VP-Free ist kein Thema.

@punkt: nächste Woche kommen (normalerweise) die restlichen Teile für die Boxxer-Systeme. die MZ-Teile dauern noch etwas. Aber die Boxxer-Systeme sind dann ab übernächster Woche verfügbar. Testberichte anderer Fahrer wirds dann wohl danach erst geben. Cannon zum Beispiel hat seine Gabel bereits bei uns um das Evolution-System für ihn zu verbauen.

----------


## klamsi

Habts es scho moi an Fox Float AVA RL bei euch zum tuning gehabt ? 

ungefähr abzuschätzen wie ma den für a enduro des vor allem auf den hausberg dh trails bewegt wird herichten kann....? geht auch drum das ma die 110mm federweg besser nutzt....und die lockout funktion sollt auch erhalten bleiben....?

----------


## Red

Nachdem ihr ja sicher auch schon ein paar Marzocchi Roco WC getunt habt, würde mich interessieren, was an dem Dämpfer am meisten kritisiert wird von euren Kunden (oder auch von euch).

----------


## klamsi

> Nachdem ihr ja sicher auch schon ein paar Marzocchi Roco WC getunt habt, würde mich interessieren, was an dem Dämpfer am meisten kritisiert wird von euren Kunden (oder auch von euch).


das wäre überhaupt mal eine interessante frage !

nicht nur in bezug aufn roco auch für FOX DHX, Manitou Swinger, RS Vivid usw. !? vor allem eure kritikpunkte fände ich interessant !

----------


## JaWa

Also generell wird von den Kunden relativ wenig kritisiert da die meisten bis zum Zeitpunkt des Tunings nur Seriendämpfer kannten.
Meist wird das Ansprechverhalten (bei Luftdämpfer) oder das Durchsacken (auch bei Luftdämpfern) kritisiert. Man kann das aber nicht so pauschal sagen, da jeder Rahmen eine andere Kinematik besitzt und sich jeder Dämpfer hier anders anfühlt.
Von uns wird nichts kritisiert, wir optimieren nur  :Wink:  
Nein, sicher ists interessant, aber ich möchte nicht genauer darauf eingehen bzw. weiss nicht ob das klug wäre, schlieslich will ich über niemanden etwas schlechtes sagen, da wir doch mit den Herstellern sehr gute Partnerschaften pflegen.
Aber man kann im Gegensatz dazu doch recht einfach im Thread lesen was die Leute an unseren Dämpfern gefällt, bzw was wir verändern. Daraus brauch man nur den Umkehrschluss ziehen.  :Wink: 

@klamsi: einen Float AVA RL hatten wir noch nicht, aber schreib mir bitte ne PM und ich erzähl dir was in diesem Zusammenhang.

----------


## max@itsnotatoy.com

Kanns kaum erwarten meinen 5.0er zurückzubekommen.
Er ist seit Donnerstag bei euch.....

----------


## mAsKeD

> Kanns kaum erwarten meinen 5.0er zurückzubekommen.
> Er ist seit Donnerstag bei euch.....


Offensichtlich sonst würdest du es ja nicht posten *gg*

----------


## DasMatti

so meine travis is endlich weg *freu*

----------


## Flo(w)rider

so mein metel is endlich weg *freu* :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

Freut uns auch total dass es euch freut echt jetz.
Ich muss an der Stelle sowieso mal sagen dass es uns HAMMA-mäßig motiviert solchen Zuspruch zu bekommen.
Danke allen hier im Namen des kompletten MP-Suspension-Teams.
Wir geben permanent, bei jedem Federelement unser bestes damit ihr auch weiter Grund zur Freude habt.

----------


## tibo13

So, mein DHX Air ist auch auf dem Weg zu Euch.

----------


## dolcho

@jawa  
merkt man...dass ihr euch bemüht...
schließlich geht ihr hier auf jede noch so komische frage ein  :Smile:

----------


## schnur

> @jawa
> 
> 
> merkt man...dass ihr euch bemüht...
> schließlich geht ihr hier auf jede noch so komische frage ein


könnt ihr auch einen dnm oder kind shock tunen? :Mr. Red:

----------


## MoMo71

Die Jungs und Mädels??? von Motopitkan leisten hervorragende Arbeit, das muss hier wirklich mal gesagt werden. Kundenbetreung auch nach dem Tuning wird da ganz groß geschrieben.


Großen Dank von mir an das gesamte MotoPitkan-Team


P.S. @WAlter, freu mich schon auf den 1.Mai in Maribor ;-)) und natürlich auf das Rennen am WE

----------


## ingolf

> Die Jungs und Mädels??? von Motopitkan leisten hervorragende Arbeit, das muss hier wirklich mal gesagt werden. Kundenbetreung auch nach dem Tuning wird da ganz groß geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Großen Dank von mir an das gesamte MotoPitkan-Team
> 
> 
> P.S. @WAlter, freu mich schon auf den 1.Mai in Maribor ;-)) und natürlich auf das Rennen am WE



glaub mädels san kane dabei..

aber die ondren san olle gmütliche hansen

----------


## Stylo77

motopitkan.aboutme.at/?attachment_id=132 
also für mich schauts schon nach frau aus

----------


## JaWa

Danke Danke Danke da werd i ja fast rot bei so vielen Komplimenten über unser Angagement.
Zur Klarstellung: eine Frau gibts bei uns schon! Die Lebensgefährtin vom Seppi (der Tuning-Guru).

@schnur: Kind-Shock sagt uns leider nix Und DNM hatten wir bis dato leider auch keinen. In wie weit wir da was machen können müssten wir uns ansehen. Schreib mir eine PM dann mach ich dir nen Vorschlag.

@Momo71: Das wird sicher Genial! Cannon (Mischa) hat sich total gfreut als ich ihm das erzählt hab.

----------


## schnur

> @schnur: Kind-Shock sagt uns leider nix Und DNM hatten wir bis dato leider auch keinen. In wie weit wir da was machen können müssten wir uns ansehen. Schreib mir eine PM dann mach ich dir nen Vorschlag.


hab ich den  :Mr. Red:  vergessen? :Big Grin: 
keine angst, von mir bekommts weder einen dnm noch einen kind shock etc. zugeschickt :Wink:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

wieso eigentlich ned? jetzt hab ich mir extra einem DNM für meinen DHler gekauft und jetzt tun ihn keiner.....

----------


## JaWa

@schnur: da bin ich jetzt aber irgendwie erleichtert. Denn ich denk dass ein Kind-Shock doch a Challenge für uns worden wäre.

----------


## MoMo71

@Momo71: Das wird sicher Genial! Cannon (Mischa) hat sich total gfreut als ich ihm das erzählt hab.[/QUOTE]


Freu mich auch schon, hoffe das das Alles so klappt wie wir planen.
Kann man eigentlich am Freitag dann da schon fahren ???

----------


## terrorkitty

hallo JaWa,

mal ne frage! ist es auch möglich ne RST Capa C20 von euch tunen zu lassen?
ich hab immer das problem ein passendes bike für meinen junior zu finden! in der 20" klasse werden jetzt meistens federgabeln eingesetzt, wobei ich mir sicher bin das jenige sicher nicht anständig funktionieren und verhältnismäßig zu schwer sind. eigentlich will ich ihm ne starrgabel in sein neues bike einbauen, aber wenn ihr was machen könntet, würde ich mich sicher überreden lassen sie von euch zu tunen. 6 jahre und ne getunte gabel!! :Big Grin:

----------


## JaWa

Also eine RST 20 Zoll Gabel zu tunen wird glaub ich nicht möglich sein. wir können einzig ein ordentliches Service machen und im Zuge dessen versuchen alles zu optimieren und anzupassen was geht. (Vorallem jetzt in bezug auch Ansprechverhalten und Federhärte etc. das passt meistenes bei diesen Gabeln ja gar nicht.) Aber diese Dinge können wir für den Junior im Zuge der Service machen, von einem Tuning nehme ich da schon abstand, da ich nicht glaube dass es möglich sein wird bei der RST C20 Kolben und Shims zu verbauen.
Aber ich rate dir, ruf uns einfach an und wir besprechen das persönlich.
Ich kann nur noch soviel sagen, ein bekannter von mir hatte auf eine RST Gabel und da wirkte ein liebevoles Service Wunder.

----------


## punkt

kann ich bestätigen, bei solchen eher einfachen gabeln wirkt ein guter service wirklich wunder. bei so wenig federweg ist ein tuning eigentlichauch nicht wirklich sinnvoll, verglichen mit langhubigen gabeln

----------


## JaWa

Das meinen wir aus, dass ein Tuning (so wie wir es verstehen) erst ab 10cm (Minimum) sinnvoll ist.
Bei weniger Federweg kommt es sehr auf die Gabel etc. drauf an.

----------


## Stylo77

@ jawa könnt ihr bei ner boxxer führungsbuchsen weiten ?
seit meine gabel beim service war (nicht bei euch) federt sie nicht mehr aus weil die buchsen zu eng sind

----------


## JaWa

weiten klingt so brutal!!! 
Wir kalibrieren Führungsbuchsen auf Wunsch. :Wink:

----------


## Stylo77

was kostet sowas ?

----------


## schnur

waren heute am jauerling und muss sagen, dass ihr aus meinem vp free ein racing gerät gemacht habt. (hast mir nicht zuviel versprochen walter :Smile:  )

der hinterbau bügelt alles glatt  :EEK!:  . 

bin auch mit koch seinen canfield und michl (masked_rider) seinen vp free gefahren und keines hat annähernd so gut angesprochen wie das meinige.
bei beiden hab ich im direkten vergleich ein sehr starkes "schlagen" des hinterbaus gemerkt. kann man irgendwie schwer beschreiben, aber der hinterbau schluckt selbst die kleinsten unebenheiten. fühlt sich so an, als ob man auf einen asphaltierten weg unterwegs wäre. (vielleicht net ganz so, aber einfach total anders halt :Rolleyes:  )

zitat koch nachdem er mit meinem santababy gefahren ist:  "der hinterbau schluckt wirklich alles!"

eins ist sicher: 66rc2x ist im februar auch fällig :Wink:  

grosses lob und dank an das ganze MP-team. :Wink:

----------


## mAsKeD

> waren heute am jauerling und muss sagen, dass ihr aus meinem vp free ein racing gerät gemacht habt. (hast mir nicht zuviel versprochen walter )
> 
> der hinterbau bügelt alles glatt  . 
> 
> bin auch mit koch seinen canfield und michl (masked_rider) seinen vp free gefahren und keines hat annähernd so gut angesprochen wie das meinige.
> bei beiden hab ich im direkten vergleich ein sehr starkes "schlagen" des hinterbaus gemerkt. kann man irgendwie schwer beschreiben, aber der hinterbau schluckt selbst die kleinsten unebenheiten. fühlt sich so an, als ob man auf einen asphaltierten weg unterwegs wäre. (vielleicht net ganz so, aber einfach total anders halt )
> 
> zitat koch nachdem er mit meinem santababy gefahren ist:  "der hinterbau schluckt wirklich alles!"
> 
> ...


kann ich nur bestätigen

----------


## JaWa

@schnur & masked_rider: thx. laut Chef wir die Gabel dann mindestens einen Sprung wie getunter Dämpfer erleben. :Big Grin:  

@Stylo77: das kalibrieren ist beim Tuning mit enthalten (wenns nötig ist und die Performance der Gabel steigert)

----------


## Sethimus

@ jawa: wisst ihr ob ihr beim tuning einer 66 rc 2 eta die eta funktion erhalten koennt?

----------


## Silent

Servus !

Ich fahre seit Februar 07 ein Solid Mission 9, mit einem ROCO WC und einer Boxxer Race 07... Der Dämpfer ist jetzt im Service (leckte an der Stange) und bei der Gabel ist das Motion Control oben am Knopf undicht und die rechte Dichtung/Abstreifer ist im Eimer.... desweiteren haben standrohre gaaanz leichte kratzer an der seite... etwa in der Mitte.

Die Frage ist, lohnt es sich beides einzuschicken, zum tuning ? welches wäre angebracht ? 

Danke im Voraus, 
Pavel aus Dresden  :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

@sethimus: soweit ich das überblicken kann schon!

@Silent: du hättest den Dämpfer auch gleich zu uns schicken sollen dann hätten wir ihn dir gemacht undd alles wäre in einem Arbeitsgang erledigt worden. wir können dir die Boxxer wieder voll und ganz richten (Dichtungen ersetzten,...) 
Würde dir für den Dämpfer ein ProRace Tuing empfehlen für die Gabel ein Evolution-System oder ein ProRace Tuning je nachdem wieviel du ausgeben willst. Aber schreib mir einfach eine e-mail walter_jammernegg@msn.com und dann erledigen wir alles.

----------


## Poison :)

kurze zwischenfrage: beim dämpfer gibt es nur ein tuning,oder?
preis beträgt bei swinger/roco WC wieviel?

kann auf der HP nur die neuen preise für race tuning, pro race tuning und noch nicht ausgefüllt für evolution system finden!

wie unterscheidet sich das pro race tuning vom race tuning bei einer boxxer race?
welche tunings sind für welchen preis bei swinger und roco möglich?

THX  :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

swinger und roco kriegst race bzw. pro race für 120 bzw. 160€  :Wink: 

für dich zahlt sich beides nicht aus weilst eh ned schneller wirst dadurch   :Cool:

----------


## JaWa

Also das Race und ProRace TUning ist so gut wie für jeden Dämpfer zu haben.
Woobei wir prinzipiell das ProRace Tuning empfehlen da wir der Meinung sind, wenn schon getuned wird, dann 100% aber es gibt auch immer wieder Kunden denen "nur" besseres Anprechverhalten und angepasster Durchschlagschutz genügen. Für diese Kundenschicht haben wir eben das Race Tuning im Programm.
Für die Boxxer gibt es nur das ProRace Tuning da etwas anderes nicht sinnvoll wäre sowie in wenigen Tagen das Evolution-System.
Das Race Tuning wie Klamsi schon sagte gibts um 120 Euro und das ProRace 160 Euro.

----------


## Poison :)

ok..habs durschaut!

mir fehlte der gedanke dass die 120/160 für gabel/dämpfer gleich sind  :Wink: 

werden uns in nächster zeit mit umfangreichen sortiment an euch wenden =)

lg

----------


## JaWa

Alles klar.

Freuen uns schon drauf, wie auf alle andere Teile natürlich auch.


Ein Hinweis in eigener Sach: Bei mir beginnt morgen bis einschlieslich 04.02. der Prüfungsstress an der Uni. Also entschuldigt bitte wenn die Antoworten nicht sofort kommen. Beantwortet wird trotzdem alles.

----------


## MoMo71

> Alles klar.
> 
> Freuen uns schon drauf, wie auf alle andere Teile natürlich auch.
> 
> 
> Ein Hinweis in eigener Sach: Bei mir beginnt morgen bis einschlieslich 04.02. der Prüfungsstress an der Uni. Also entschuldigt bitte wenn die Antoworten nicht sofort kommen. Beantwortet wird trotzdem alles.



Walter , drück Dir die DAUMEN für Deine Prüfungen, passt schon !!!

----------


## grisch

Hallo Leute! Nachdem ich wahnsinnig lesefaul bin und dieser fred schon ziemlich lang ist, muss ich mal die folgende frage stellen: Wie sieht es bei den MP Boxxer Tuning mit einer Gewichtsreduzierung aus? Gibt's da eine Möglichkeit, speziell bei einer TEAM? Danke chris

----------


## punkt

genaue gewichtsangaben gibt es nicht, aber es läuft auf plus/minus null hinaus, was willste denn da sparen? 50g? bringt doch eh nix. kannst höchstens auf luftfeder umbauen lassen, das bringt dann was, kostet aber auch entsprechend.

----------


## grisch

Is natürlich eine Grundsatzfrage. Einige EURO's mehr in eine WC investieren = 300gr. einsparen. Vor- und Nachteile Luftfeder sind bekannt.  TEAM wäre für mich vollkommen ausreichend, möchte halt einfach bike auf minimum gewicht trimmen!

----------


## PRO RIDER

Tuning und Gewichtsreduktion geht leider schwer! Du hast das Problem das RS sehr viele Kunstffteile in seiner Gabel verbaut und man bei einem Tuning halt diese Schwachstellen wenn sie umgebaut werden sollten gegen alu Teile ersetzt und so wird die Gabel nicht leichter. Außerdem verwenden tuner oft mehr öl zu Schmierung oder wie beim CC Tuning wird auch sicher um fast 50ml mehr Dämpfungsöl verwendet. Dadurch das aber das Blackbox Speedstack wegfällt gleicht es sich aus. Das neue Evolution System wird auch nicht leichter, da dabei nochmehr Teile aus der Eigenproduktion kommen und somit alle Kunstoffteile entfallen.

Aber die max 100g im vergleich zu dem besseren Ansprech und Dämpfungsverhalten gleicht sich 100x aus.....

Wenn Du effektiv Gewichtsparen wills würde ich es nicht bei der Dämpfung machen...eher bei Teilen die keinen Unterschied ausmachen....Zb: Titanfeder, Titanschrauben,Messerspeichen, Alunippel, leichte Felgen, leichter Sattel, leichter Intergrierter Vorbau, Steuersatc (zb Chris King), Burgtec Lenker....hat gleich mal 100g weniger als ein Truvativ Holzfeller und ist 40mm breiter.

Wenn Du wirklich an die Grenze willst kannst ja auch 390g CC Reifen montieren...macht ja auch keinen Sinn....

----------


## grisch

Leuchtet mir natürlich alles ein und ich spare jetzt sicher nicht nur bei der Gabel mit dem Gewicht (z.B. easton composite DH lenker für ein schweinegeld, kurbel, etc.)
Auf welches gewicht (befüllt) kommt man jetzt nach dem race tuning einer TEAM? -sorry, sollte es schon wo in diesem fetten fred stehn!

----------


## Poison :)

wird ca gleich bleiben..... +- 50g
aber wieso ne team? denke das die race mit tuning ausreicht  :Wink:  
lg

----------


## grisch

passt farblich besser  :Mr Purple:  Nö, hab da ein super angebot, das ich wohl annehmen werd!

----------


## punkt

die team lohnt trotzdem nicht, das gesparte geld könntest du in andere teile stecken oder saufen gehen

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja, beim saufen is des geld sicher guat angelegt.....

----------


## grisch

Mal schaun, werde aber doch die 08er Team (NEU!) für € 500,-- checken. Wenn der deal klappt! Saufen kann i mir so auch noch leisten  :Big Grin:  I vertrag' eh nix mehr, da is des ned so teuer!

----------


## pAz

da würd ich auch ned nein sagen,um die 100,- aufpreis auch wenn ich denke dass ICH den unterschied mit tuning ned merken werde...

lg paz

----------


## JaWa

So nach kurzer Board abstinenz bin ich mal wieder kurz da.
Also beim TUning der Boxxer bleibt das Gewicht so um die +/- 20g (wenn wir schon genau sind). Also jetzt mal beim ProRace Tuning. Beim Evolution wirds so sein dass eine spur schwerer sein wird, aber ob man das merkt? Das sei mal dahin gestellt. und wie ProRider schon sagte. Dafür is die Dämpfung doch etwas (zumindest für die breite Masse) noch nie dagewesenes. GLAUB auch gar nicht dass es die 100g Marke sprengen wird.

@p/-\z: nach dem ProRace Tuning wirst denk ich den Unterschied wirklich nicht mehr spühren, ausser dass du halt das Gateventil bei der Team und WC noch einstellen kannst. Aber sonst...
...is das selbe drin.

----------


## freestylesucker

Hallo JaWa...

ich hab bei den Traildevils ein Thread gelesen das Thema heisst: "MotoPitkan oder Akira Tuning??"

einer hat geschrieben: ich zitiere:




> geh zu akira. habe bereits einige getunte dämpfer und gabeln von ihm gefahren und bin mit dem produkt, service und der dienstleistung mehr als nur zufrieden. das zeugs funktioniert grandios.
> motopitkan traue ich nicht besonders... die bude kann ja nichteinmal die texte auf der hompage selber verfassen (vergleiche "servicedauer" bei akira mit motopitkan)
> zudem weiss ich, dass motopitkan bereits dämpfer zum tunen zu akira gesendet hat... jaja.. fast wie die japaner.. alles kopieren...:daumenrunter:


jetzt wollte ich dich Fragen ist da was dran???

wenn du alles Lesen willst hier der Link des Threads...

www.traildevils.ch/forum/view...ge=1#pid191626

----------


## mario

wos i weiß hot da jawa vor a paar jahren amal an dämpfer rausgschickt.na und?? wie viel ferari verkäufer fahrn auch mal an vw????????????

----------


## mario

und wer glaubt scho irgendwelche kongos in foren........

----------


## punkt

naja, das ist ähnlich wie hier, kaum einer empfiehlt akira  :Big Grin:

----------


## joseppe

> und wer glaubt scho irgendwelche kongos in foren........


der spruch funktioniert in beide richtungen  :Wink: 
denk ma drüber nach.

ich fände jetzt ne diskussion über das zitat mehr als fehl am platze, da die akira-fraktion hier gnadenlos unterrepräsentiert ist und die sache leicht einseitig wäre.

das es scheiße ist einen anderen tuner/shop/hersteller/wasweißich in der öffentlichkeit so runter zu machen wie im oben zitierten forum steht außer frage.

----------


## fipu

Das Traildevils-Forum ist so ne Sache... Zum Teil ein kleiner Kindergarten...

Aber es ist schon so. Jeder der beiden Tuner macht seine Arbeit sehr gut (Nehm ich mal an, ich bin einer der Randgruppe und kann nur über Akira sprechen). 
Nur ists halt so, dass Moto Pitkan wohl ne Stufe grösser ist als der Ein-Mann-Betrieb Akira. Daher wird Pitkan wohl eine etwas grössere Erfahrung haben. Das soll aber keineswegs heissen, dass Akira schlechter ist!
Jeder hat halt so seinen Favoriten...

----------


## Stylo77

ich hab diverse sachen schon von beiden gefahren und würde nicht behaupten wollen das einer schlechtere arbeit als der andere abliefert

----------


## JaWa

Was geht denn da ab?
Ich frag mich was wir bezüglich der Servicedauer rein schreiben sollen?! Eine Dauer die nicht stimmt?
Oder sollen wir die Hydraulik-Eigenschaften neu erfinden?
Find das nicht ok jemanden in einem Forum runter zu machen!!!!
Aus meinem Mund kam noch nie was schlechtes über Akira!!! Ich sagte immer das er genauso wie wir gute Qualität liefert!
Das mit dem Dämpfer is auch sehr geil!
Ich hab mir nen 5th von Akira tunen lassen da hatte ich mit MP noch nichts am Hut und kannte die Leute nicht mal.
Soll, um jetzt den Vergleich vom Mario her zu nehmen ohne dabei irgendjemanden schlecht machen zu wollen, nun ein Typ der einen VW fährt nun nicht beim (sagen wir mal) BMW arbeiten dürfen? Der Akria Dämpfer ist schon längs (übrigens vor meinem ersten Kontak zu MP) bereits wieder vercheckt worden (inkl. Bike)!!!
Ich find dies banalen Äußerungen nur ARM!!!
Fipu fährt für Akira und ich für MP und es gibt keines Weg irgendwelches Misstrauen oder dergleichen zw uns! wir respektieren uns gegenseitig und schätzen jeweils die andere Meinung (zumindest is das von meiner Seite so)!
Wenn wir uns z.B. auf dieses Niveau begeben würden müssten wir uns auch die Köpfe einschlagen.

@freestylesucker: ich glaub der Thread beweisst dass wir sicher sehr gute Arbeit verrichten und dass die Leute die unsere Teile fahren begeistert sind, und ich gehe auch davon aus dass Akria sehr gute Arbeite verrichtet.
Von unserer Seite wird auch diesbezüglich sicher nichts negatives kommen. Wo kämen wir denn da hin aus dem Nichts einen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen! Ich hab irgendwo im Thread mal geschrieben und ich denk das ist doch sehr Objektiv: 
Um herauszufinden wer der beste Tuner ist, müsste man das ein und das selbe Fahrwerk (Gabel und Dämpfer) zu jeder Tuningfirma dieser Erde schicken (kann sich aber niemand leisten) und selbst dann ist das Ergebnis rein subjektiv, denn für einen anderen Fahrer ist vermutlich der andere Tuner der bevorzugte.

Ich denk mir, das wichtigste ist doch dass das Fahrverhalten verbessert wird und da geben wir uns die größte Mühe das aus unserer Sicht Optimum heraus zu holen. Und das machen sicher andere auch.

Ich werd solche aussagen wie In dem andere Forum einfach mit einem Lächeln hinnehmen, denn ich frage mich wie Seriös eine Aussage sein kann die auf solchem Niveau getätigt wird.

----------


## fipu

> wir respektieren uns gegenseitig und schätzen jeweils die andere Meinung (zumindest is das von meiner Seite so)!


Gleichfalls!!! :Way To Go:  Ist auch von mir her so!

----------


## Endurance

um das lob fortzuführen und den "müll" ins nichts zu drengen...

bin gestern zum 1. mal mit meiner getunten totem+swinger coil 6way gefahren!

SAU SAU GEIL! ich hatte es mir nicht so heftig vorgestellt! Ich bin einfach nur begeistert...

Spricht sowas von fein an dass ich bei zb. Kopfsteinplaster GARNICHTS spüre, kleine wurzeln werden wie nichts weggebügelt, hatte ne versehentliche landung vobn 1-1,5m ins flat und der dämpfer kam nicht annähernd an seine grenzen er ist zwar progessiv geworden aber immernoch irgendwie fein und sensibel! echt geile arbeit!!!

Danke nochmal  :Big Grin:

----------


## DasMatti

hätt da mal ne frage:

klar das ihr eure tricks nic komplett verraten könnt, aber wie tunt man ne gabel? ihr macht doch mehr wie nur öl ümfüllen etc.
Und kartuschen werden ja nur bei dem evolution tuning getauscht. Was wird an der gabel verändert, das sie um so viel geiler wird, wie die normale gabel. Die hersteller können nich jede Gabel auf jden fahrer abstimmen, aber das ansprechmoment usw, müssten die doch eig auch so gut hinkriegen könne wie ihr...

----------


## JaWa

@Endurance: Thx! is fein das alles zur vollsten Zufriedenheit erledigt wurde. Wir geben uns immer Mühe!!!

@DasMatti: hmm?! Also es ist so Ein Massenprodukt wird nie so sein wie ein angepasstes. Die Hersteller gehen immer kompromisse in Bezug auf Gewicht/Preis/Funktion/ Haltbarkeit ein um dieses Produkt am Markt zu etablieren. Wenn man sich so umhört, ist es auch zu verstehen. Zum einen soll der Deckungsbeitrag stimmen, zum anderen das Gewicht (was einen sehr wichtigen Faktor darstellt) und vorallem wenn das Gewicht stimmen soll werden viele Dinge auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit und Funktion leiden müssen.
Es sind auch sehr viele Produktionsprozesse standardisiert, so lassen sich evtl. gewisse Veränderungen nicht sofort vornehmen (wenn man z.B. erst nach Beginn der Serienproduktion auf einen Fehler drauf kommt) Beim Tuning ist es einfacher, da werden "einfach die optimalen Teile verbaut oder die vorhandenen Teile so verändert, dass sie funktionieren wie sie sollen." Und dann kommt halt noch der Faktor hinzu, dass beim Tuning speziell auf den jeweiligen Fahrer eingegangen wird.
Man kann sich das so denken: Alles ist Physik! Öl hat bestimmte Eigenschaften. und die Ölfluss-Kontrolle bzw. Kontrolle der Hydraulik (einfach gesagt) sind ein wichtiger Faktor um ein Tuning durchführen zu können. Aber das wichtigste ist ein Gespühr dafür. Und das macht Tuning (zumindest bei uns) einzigartig. es gibt gewisse Grundwerte (Physikalisch bedingt), aber kein Setup ist gleich. Es gibt ein Standard-Setup, Es gibt nur sehr viele verschiedene optimale Setups. Das optimale Setup wird nur durch das Gespühr des Tuners gefunden. Geanu das macht jedes Teil unvergleichlich. Das is wie bei American Chopper die Räder sind alle Rund aber kein bike ist gleich.

----------


## punkt

na, wo sind die ersten evolution fahrer?  :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

steht jetzt eigentlich scho a endgültiger preis fest  fürs evolution system ?

----------


## Flo(w)rider

War heute das erste mal mit meinem getunedten manito metel fahren. ich muus sagen, ich bin wirklich schwer beeindruckt! Ich habe mir gedacht, dass er gut funzen wird, aber so gut häät ichs ma ned dacht! :Wink:  
der dämpfer spricht butteweich an, FW wird sehr gut genutzt, schöne endprogression, schlägt aber ned durch und gibt so immer sicherheit! :Smile: 
das fahren macht auf jeden fall viel mehr spaß jez!  
gabel kommt irgendwann auch noch diese season!
mfg

----------


## JaWa

jungs cool bleiben!
Geben tuts das System nun schon für die Boxxer.
Ich hab heute, morgen und am montag ziemliche Hardcore Prüfungen.
Dienstag werd ich auch no net schaffen  :Wink:  , aber dann stell ich alle Infos ins netz (HP und hier in den Thread)

----------


## Cannon

Jo, ich bin auch schon ganz geil aufs Evolution System Walter.....

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

i vielleicht auch, wenns des jemals für die Travestie kommt...aber vorher kommt mal mein Mr. Revox zu euch...

----------


## mario

i will mi net aufregen(also kein grund für schlechte bewertungen :Wink:  )


aber fragts den walter doch net löcher in bauch der bricht in da mitte scho fast außeinander..

die vielen antwortn wos er do beantwortet san freiwillig,
und wen er schreibt,dass er stress hat könnts ja a bissl locker lassn!!



und es is a uninteressant do dauernt blöde(anfach logische) fragn reinschreibn.
is net spießermäßig gmaht aber sunst kriegt der walta no herzprobleme!!!!!!!!

----------


## JaWa

Danke Mario, aber so schlimm is es net. Stimmt schon das i zur Zeit an Stress hab und das ich das hier freiwillig mach auf alle Fragen zu antworten aber es macht mir spaß und hoffe dadurch auch unseren Sport etwas zu pushen.
Denn mit an perfekten Fahrwerk wird man meist selbst auch besser und das pusht.
Die Leute können auch jetzt wie gesagt immer fragen nur werd ich halt bist inkl. Montag nicht auch jede Frage sofort antworten können.
Aber ab Dienstag hab ich wieder ein Leben  :Wink:

----------


## schnur

na dann viel glück bei den prüfungen!

achja, der godfather of porn (der koch) himself pimpt auch das fahrwerk seines canfields auf. (nachdem er mit meinem santababy gefahren ist wars ja nur eine frage der zeit  :Evil:  )

----------


## JaWa

So die Finanzmärkte wurden analysiert, Forschung und entwicklung auf ein neues Level gehoben und Konzerne miteinander verbunden. (nur ein kurzer Überblick meiner letzten Tage).
Jetzt hat mich die Uni aber wieder frei gelassen!
Back again :Wink:  
Ich stell jetzt gleich mal den Text rein so wie er gegen Ende der Woche auf die HP komen wird.
Wie gesagt für die Boxxer is es fertig die 888 & 66 dauern noch etwas.

Das Evolution-System stellt ein neuentwickeltes ClosedCartridge-Dämpfungssytem für Federgabeln dar.
Durch die komplette Optimierug aller Einzelteile wird so ein neues und noch nie dagewesenes Level an Performance erreicht. Für Marzocchi 888 und 66 Gabel gibt es das Evolution-System als komplette Kartusche. In RockShox Boxxer Gabeln wird das Evolution-System direkt in das Standrohr verbaut. Wir bieten aber auch eine komplett eigenständige Dämpfungseinheit für Boxxer Gabeln an, somit müssen nur die Standrohreinheiten getauscht werden.
Das Evolution-System bietet eine noch effektivere Low-, Mid- & High-Speed-Druckstufe, sowie eine Low- & High-Speed Zugstufe. Als Einstellmöglichkeiten stehen dem Rider eine externe Compression-Einstellung sowie eine externe Low-Speed-Rebound-Einstellung zur Verfügung. Die einzelnen Dämpfungseigenschaften werden auf den jeweiligen Rider abgestimmt, durch die von uns speziell angefertigten Dämpfungselemente ist es uns möglich die Abstimmungen noch effektiver zu gestallten.

----------


## MoMo71

> So die Finanzmärkte wurden analysiert, Forschung und entwicklung auf ein neues Level gehoben und Konzerne miteinander verbunden. (nur ein kurzer Überblick meiner letzten Tage).
> Jetzt hat mich die Uni aber wieder frei gelassen!
> Back again 
> Ich stell jetzt gleich mal den Text rein so wie er gegen Ende der Woche auf die HP komen wird.
> Wie gesagt für die Boxxer is es fertig die 888 & 66 dauern noch etwas.
> 
> Das Evolution-System stellt ein neuentwickeltes ClosedCartridge-Dämpfungssytem für Federgabeln dar.
> Durch die komplette Optimierug aller Einzelteile wird so ein neues und noch nie dagewesenes Level an Performance erreicht. Für Marzocchi 888 und 66 Gabel gibt es das Evolution-System als komplette Kartusche. In RockShox Boxxer Gabeln wird das Evolution-System direkt in das Standrohr verbaut. Wir bieten aber auch eine komplett eigenständige Dämpfungseinheit für Boxxer Gabeln an, somit müssen nur die Standrohreinheiten getauscht werden.
> Das Evolution-System bietet eine noch effektivere Low-, Mid- & High-Speed-Druckstufe, sowie eine Low- & High-Speed Zugstufe. Als Einstellmöglichkeiten stehen dem Rider eine externe Compression-Einstellung sowie eine externe Low-Speed-Rebound-Einstellung zur Verfügung. Die einzelnen Dämpfungseigenschaften werden auf den jeweiligen Rider abgestimmt, durch die von uns speziell angefertigten Dämpfungselemente ist es uns möglich die Abstimmungen noch effektiver zu gestallten.



WOW, na das hört sich doch mal gut an.
Vielleicht kann ich das ja mal testen ,wenn ich Euch im Mai besuchen komme ???

----------


## JaWa

Sicher kannst das testen! stell dir mein Bike zur Verfügung. :Wink:

----------


## monsterTv8

ist ein preis auch schon bekannt?

lg
richard

----------


## Cannon

> Sicher kannst das testen! stell dir mein Bike zur Verfügung.


Nein, MoMo bekommt meins unter den Hintern, da braucht er sich nicht umstellen........ :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## JaWa

Also das Boxxer-System wird im VK wie bereits schon mal angeschnitten 400 Euro kosten, Dafür gibts aber etwas noch nie da gewesenes.

----------


## punkt

na denn, wenn die erfahrungsberichte gut ausfallen werd ich wohl das geld locker machen  :Big Grin:

----------


## monsterTv8

> Also das Boxxer-System wird im VK wie bereits schon mal angeschnitten 400 Euro kosten, Dafür gibts aber etwas noch nie da gewesenes.


sehr interessant, scheinen wohl 4 gut angelegte hunderter zu sein!

----------


## MoMo71

@ JaWa   and   @ Cannon 
oh oh jetzt muss ich mich auch noch zwischen Euch beiden entscheiden ???  
Freu mich schon sehr auf die Tage bei Euch. :-)

----------


## Joga

I tät (die Kartusche für die 888) a gern mal probieren. 
Hamma dafür a schon einen Preis?

----------


## JaWa

Hey Joga,
Mischa bekommt demnächst ein Evolution-System von uns für die Boxxer.
Da die 888 und die Boxxer mit dem System ähnlich arbeiten kannst du das System ja bei ihm mal testen.
Preis für die 888 steht noch keiner Fest wird aber nicht sonderlich höher sein als für die Boxxer. es kommt halt noch das Material für die Kartusche und die Feder dazu.

----------


## downhillman2

wie sieht denn das mit 2003er boxxern aus? Hab die Team und im moment nen mojo kit drin, aber das läuft echt nicht gut. Wohn jetzt in Ilmenau, was den Össis ja bestimmt nicht viel sagen wird, da war aber letztes jahr DM. Der Zielhang mitn Mojo kit ist einfach nur der Tod, Bremswellen und das bei ca 50km/h und starker Kompression am Ende. Könnt ihr mir irgendwie helfen, euer Tuning scheint ja echt der Hammer zu sein.

----------


## punkt

> wie sieht denn das mit 2003er boxxern aus? Hab die Team und im moment nen mojo kit drin, aber das läuft echt nicht gut. Wohn jetzt in Ilmenau, was den Össis ja bestimmt nicht viel sagen wird, da war aber letztes jahr DM. Der Zielhang mitn Mojo kit ist einfach nur der Tod, Bremswellen und das bei ca 50km/h und starker Kompression am Ende. Könnt ihr mir irgendwie helfen, euer Tuning scheint ja echt der Hammer zu sein.


musste reißen !!!


edit: sry für den spam  :Mr. Blue:

----------


## downhillman2

reißen?

----------


## Sethimus

will heissen is nich

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> will heissen is nich


Glaub eher das Gegenteil von dem was du meinst :Cool:

----------


## downhillman2

fühlt sich jemand angegriffen weil ich össis gesagt hab?
oder kennts denn jemand?

----------


## punkt

nein nein, du kannst ruhig ösis sagen  :Big Grin: 
also sprich einfach mal einen der moto pitkan jungs an, einfach ne mail an die oder ne pn an walter. da läßt sich sicher was machen an deiner gabel

----------


## Sethimus

> Glaub eher das Gegenteil von dem was du meinst


das closed catridge tuning ging doch erst ab 2006?

----------


## JaWa

Stimmt.
Das Closed Cartridge System wurde nur in 2006er und 2007er Gabeln verbaut.
Nur das Evolution-System kann in alle 200mm Boxxer-Gabeln verbaut werden, da alle Teile ja von uns gefertigt werden.

----------


## downhillman2

d.h. mit den alten 178er gabeln könnt ihr garnix machen?

----------


## JaWa

Bei der 178er allgemein können wir mit unseren Tunings leider nichts machen.
aber ich hab dir grad ein mail geschcikt. Schau dir das mal an.
Bei DEINER Dämpfung jedoch können wir schon was machen.

----------


## SirMike

so gard wurde meine gabel und mein Dämpfer abgeholt und wird morgen bei MP eintreffen. bin schon gespannt wies nachher geht. Also Walter machts was schönes.

----------


## punkt

> so gard wurde meine gabel und mein Dämpfer abgeholt und wird morgen bei MP eintreffen. bin schon gespannt wies nachher geht. Also Walter machts was schönes.


was läßt du denn alles machen?

----------


## SirMike

also ich las mal meinen DHX auf Pro Race und meine Gabel auf Race tunen bin aber gespannt. da ich vorher nur alte gabrauchte partz gefahren bin

----------


## smoe

is der grosse unerwartete reichtum ausgebrochen?? :Big Grin:

----------


## joseppe

ne..sonst wärs pro race und evolution system  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sanchez

erwähnenswert wäre auch der Kundenservice. Da is MP echt top, man hat das Gefühl, dass denen die Kundenzufriedenheit echt wichtig ist. Hat sich bei mir wieder einmal bestätigt.  :Smile:

----------


## JaWa

Unsere Kunden stehen bei uns an erster Stelle. Ich schreib grad an der Uni an meiner Bakkalaureatsarbeit über Qualitätsmanagement am Beispiel der MotoPitkan OEG. Teile davon werden dann eh auch auf unserer HP veröffentlich bzw wenn jeamden interessiert kann er gern eine Kopie haben. da stehe eben gau solch Dinge wie Kundenzufriedenheit, Unternehmensphilisophie etc. drinnen.

----------


## klamsi

jaja wie heisst des.?.."qualität ist, wennn der kunde das bekommt was er will" !?....stimmt des so ungefähr.....

ja zu eurer kundenbetreuung kann ma nix negatives sagen....hoffentlich behaltets ihr euch das auch in der zukunft !

----------


## JaWa

So und noch besser is geplant!  :Wink:

----------


## RiChY

hi,habe mal eine Frage: werde die Tage einen von euch getunten 6way (Pro Race Tuning) bekommen. Der wurde für ein Ironhorse getuned (Federrate: 350 x 3.25). Ich allerdings hab ein VPP-Socom, womit muss ich jetzt hinsichtlich Performance rechnen? Nachbesserung/Setupänderung notwendig?Grüße!

----------


## JaWa

So hart es klingt aber das is was komplett anderes.

Das IH hat im Vergleich zum Socom ein schlechteres Ansprechverhalten. Weiters ist das IH die ersten 2/3 des FW Progressiv und wird dann degressiv (ähnlich einem V10 oder dem SUNN Radical)
Das Socom geht recht linear durch un wird zum Schluss brutal progressiv. Allgemein ist es so dass wenn du den Dämpfer fährst er komplett anders funktioniert als er sollte! Ich würde dir schwer zu einem Umbau raten. Die Performance die du da haben wirst, hat leider nichts  mit einem getunten Dämpfer zu tun haben.
Sorry dass ich keine besseren News hab.
Aber Probiers bitte einfach mal und melde dich dann bei mir mit einem Feedback wie der Dämpfer arbeitet und dann machen wir uns was aus bez. abstimmung auf dein Socom.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Das IH hat im Vergleich zum Socom ein schlechteres Ansprechverhalten. Weiters ist das IH die ersten 2/3 des FW Progressiv und wird dann degressiv (ähnlich einem V10 oder dem SUNN Radical)


Wieso das denn? Das klingt ja im ersten moment zeimlich strange... Gibts dafür eine erklärung?

----------


## koan

> Das IH hat im Vergleich zum Socom ein schlechteres Ansprechverhalten.


Kenne die Kinematik des Socoms leider nicht genau, aber wenn das nur ansatzweise in die Richtung Uzzy geht, dann sollte das doch genau umgekehrt sein, da zu beginn degressiv.




> Weiters ist das IH die ersten 2/3 des FW Progressiv und wird dann degressiv (ähnlich einem V10 oder dem SUNN Radical)


V10 würd ich im vergleich weglassen  :Wink:  

der rahmen ist von der Charakteristik so unheimlich weit weg von ironhorse/sunn, ist ja ein extrem progressiver hinterbau, am ende brauch ich ca. 60-70% mehr kraft um ihn bspw. 1cm auszulenken.

----------


## mankra

> Wieso das denn? Das klingt ja im ersten moment zeimlich strange... Gibts dafür eine erklärung?


Unter anderem Raderhebungskurve

----------


## koan

> Unter anderem Raderhebungskurve


wie gesagt, hab leider keine genauen daten vom *Socom*, aber wenn man das Uzzy mit dem sunday vergleicht, dann weicht der ironhorse hinterbau deutlich weiter und besser nach hinten aus, vielleicht ist das beim socom ja anders, würde aber eher nicht drauf tippen...

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Ich meine nur: warum wird von Herstellern so eine federungscharakteristik gewält?

----------


## DasMatti

die wird nicht immer gewählt. manchmal gehts einfach nich anders. 
Und manche Hinterbauten sind einfach gesagt, fehlkonztruktionen-das trifft aber auch IH und SC natürlich nich zu.

----------


## JaWa

Also ich sitz jetzt grad nimma in der Firma aber das V10 hat eine ähnliche charakteristik aber wie koan schon sagt andere Werte. Meinte damit nur die allgemeine Charakteristik und net die Nm die ich aufwenden muss um.... aber egal.
Das socom is schon leicht degressiv zu beginn aber das is net wirklich viel im Vergleich zu der Progression zum schluss.
Fakt ist das die Kinematik ganz anders beim Socom arbeitet als beim IH.
Die Hersteller (IH, Sunn,...) wählen deshalb dieses System so, um den Eindruck zu vermitteln dass man mehr FW beim fahren zur Verfügung hat, als man in Wahrheit hat. (Jetzt mal simpel ausgedrückt)
Klingt arg is aber so. Würde auch so manches Feedback im SunnThread erklären wo es heisst dass man nicht merkt dass das Bike 190mm FW hat.

----------


## joseppe

> Und manche Hinterbauten sind einfach gesagt, fehlkonztruktionen-das trifft aber auch IH und SC natürlich nich zu.


oder sie haben eine super begründung wieso gerade diese fehlkonstruktion das hinterbaukonzept zu einem der besten auf dem markt macht.

marketing fängt häufig da an wo die konstruktionsabteilung versagt hat.

----------


## JaWa

> marketing fängt häufig da an wo die konstruktionsabteilung versagt hat.


Geil!!!
Darf ich den Spruch für mein Studium klauen??? :Wink:

----------


## joseppe

mit besten empfehlungen des angehenden ingenieurs der mikrosystemtechnik  :Big Grin:

----------


## RiChY

hmm, das hört sich so toll natürlich nicht an.wie wäre das bei einem nach-"tunen", könntest du mir da (erfreuliche  :Smile: ) infos per pn zukommen lassen?viele grüßericardo

----------


## stephan-

Aber müsste mit einem zum Ende hin degressiven Rahmen nicht genau das Gegenteil passieren, es sich also nach weniger FW anfühlen?
Oder hab ich da grundsätzlich etwas falsch verstanden?
Wäre schön wenn das jemand mal genauer erläutern könnte, bin in Physik auch (noch?) nicht so bewandert..
Die Postings, dass sich das Sun nach deutlich mehr als 19cm anfühlt habe ich aber auch gelesen.

----------


## DasMatti

> oder sie haben eine super begründung wieso gerade diese fehlkonstruktion das hinterbaukonzept zu einem der besten auf dem markt macht...


das is auch klar. aber hab ja gesagt das ich nich die angesprochenen top marken meine.

Aber es ging ja allgemein darum, weshalb manche rahmen so degresiv sind.
Und wenn ich an das uralt cmp von nem freund nehm, dann weiß ich nich ob das das beste hinterbaukozept ist, und ob das zum marketing gehört  :Wink: 

ride on
matti

p.s. walter erzähl mal bitte ob der federweg auch beim vp-free "gefaket" wurde, oder is der hinterbau soweit in ordnung  :Smile:  nich das mir beim fahren was negatives aufgefallen wäre  :Big Grin:

----------


## downhillman2

Naja wenn der Hinterbau zu Ende degressiv wird, dann ist kurzgesagt der Rest des Federwegs im nu weg und das ding hängt am anschlag, deshalb fühlt es sich nach weniger an als es ist. Für solche Rahmen gabs von Shock Works mal Dämfer mit progressiver Feder, weiß nicht ob es solche Feder noch gibt, hab sie aber nie wieder gesehen, hab den Dämpfer noch zu hause rumliegen, nur leider  kaputt  :Smile:  Aber Walter hast du mal nen Dämpfer für ne Turner DHR getunt? Bzw was meinst du bezüglich dessen HinterbauKennlinie?

----------


## koan

> p.s. walter erzähl mal bitte ob der federweg auch beim vp-free "gefaket" wurde, oder is der hinterbau soweit in ordnung  nich das mir beim fahren was negatives aufgefallen wäre


 :Mr. Red:  vpfree, mein lieblingsthema. 

den sinn und zweck des Hinterbaudesigns beim Vpfree hab ich noch nie verstanden. ein bisserl was dazu hab ich er schon hier verzapft.

ps: wieviel tretlagerhöhe und lenkwinkel hast du eigentlich bei deinem mit der travis?

----------


## JaWa

@Richy: bitte schreib mir eine Erinnerungs PM ich klär dir alles am Montag ab wenn ich wieder in der Firma bin.

@stephan-: Ich denke das liegt daran, dass die Feder selbst schon immer härter wird und nur die Kinematik selbst "weicher" und dass vermittelt einem das Gefühl mehr FW zu haben. eigentlich gehts in diesem Fall nicht um Fakten sondern um ein subjektive Gefühl das vermittelt wird. aber wenns dich interessiert frag ProRider (mein Teamkollege) verfasst grad seine Bakk.-arbeit über MTB-Kinematik. (Hoffe er steinigt mich jetzt nicht)  :Wink:  

@das_Matti: Keine sorge der FW stimmt schon der angegeben ist. Du solltest nach der Theorie nur subjektiv das gefühl haben noch mehr FW zu haben.

@downhillman2: welches Baujahr meinst du denn? Wir hatten zum Beispiel Rüdigers EX-Bike bei uns die Kinematik ist eigentlich sehr gut. super ansprechverhalten und wird dann stetig Progressiv (also fast eine Gerade mit einer bestimmten Steigung). Also Feedback erhielten wir auch dass das Bike nach dem Tuning viel besser und exakter arbeitete als vorher.

----------


## downhillman2

Hab 2005er Baujahr, also meinst es ist schon ziemlich linear? also ich muss auch sagen ads ich mich über das federverhalten vom Turner echt nicht beklagen kann. Mal ne Stylefrage, will/muss ma meine Boxxer neulackieren, mein Turner ist schwarz und roter Decorsatz drauf. kann mich nur nicht entscheiden welche Farbe, im Moment ist die Boxxer schwarz, passt also zum Rahmen, überleg aber ob ich sie weiß mache?

----------


## koan

> Hab 2005er Baujahr, also meinst es ist schon ziemlich linear?


nicht linear sondern linearer progressionsverlauf  :Smile:  

das turner dhr ist ein schön gleichmäßig progressiver Rahmen, wie walter schon geschrieben hat...

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> nicht linear sondern linearer progressionsverlauf  
> 
> das turner dhr ist ein schön gleichmäßig progressiver Rahmen, wie walter schon geschrieben hat...


Da passt was net in der aussage: entweder linear oder progressiv. :Twisted:  

Weil aber progressiv "zunehmend ansteigend" ist, und eine kurve grafisch argestellt ist, gibt es keinen "linearen Progressionsverlauf" wie von dir behauptet, weil linear heißt "gerade" bzw stetig, und ist grafisch dargestellt eine Gerade. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Fazit: Das was du behauptest ist so etwas wie eine gerade Kurve - so was hat ich weder grafisch, noch im tatsächlichen Leben (zB Strassenverkehr) gesehen.  :Cool:  Oder bist du schon mal durch eine gerade kurve gefahren???  :Rolleyes:

----------


## koan

> Weil aber progressiv "zunehmend ansteigend" ist, und eine kurve grafisch argestellt ist, gibt es keinen "linearen Progressionsverlauf" wie von dir behauptet, weil linear heißt "gerade" bzw stetig, und ist grafisch dargestellt eine Gerade.


Die Progression ist 1. Ableitung (Gradient) des Kraft/Weg Graphen, und die kann genauso eine gerade, also linear sein. Auch wenn ich mich mathematisch nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt habe, passt das schon halbwegs  :Wink: 

*nur*: meine aussage vom Turner DH war ziemlciuh falsch, habs nochmal kontrolliert (siehe Grafik), hab mich wohl gestern etwas verschaut, da ich nur den Verlauf der Übersetzung angeschaut hab...




> Das was du behauptest ist so etwas wie eine gerade Kurve - so was hat ich weder grafisch, noch im tatsächlichen Leben (zB Strassenverkehr) gesehen.  Oder bist du schon mal durch eine gerade kurve gefahren???


stichwort: 1.Ableitung/Gradient  :Smile:

----------


## mankra

> marketing fängt häufig da an wo die konstruktionsabteilung versagt hat.

 Göttlich  :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## georg

Der Spruch ist eine der ältesten Weisheiten in der Technik überhaupt..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

jawa: hat man bei euch nach dem vivid tuning ebenfalls extern einstellbare high/lowspeed druckstufe?

www.pinkbike.com/news/Push-In...e-program.html

----------


## klamsi

worin liegt den der unterschied zwischen einem "normalen" "service" und einem "modified-service" ?

----------


## Marvin Tille

gut das du fragst, denn genau das ist grad uch meine Frage  :Big Grin:

----------


## JaWa

@sethimus: wir sind grad am umbauen dass dr Dämpfer eine verstellbare Highspeed Druckstufe bekommt und mpssen halt dann schauen wie das funzt.
Aber machbar is es.
Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss dass mich das Teil das Push verbaut schon beindruckt. Schaut echt arg aus. Nur weiss ich net ob dieser verlängerte AB in alle Bikes passen wird. Aber egal trotzdem arg.
Von uns ist aber in Zukunft ein ganz anderer Umbau des Vivid geplant. Aber dazu mehr wenn wir wissen ob sich diese Idee auszahlt zu verwirklichen.
@klamsi & Marvin Tille: Das normale Service wird mit Standardöl (das wir den Dämpfer/Gabel vorgeschriebene) durchgeführt. Beim Modified Service wird sehr Hochwertiges Öl verwendet das von den Schmiereigenschaften und Dämpfungseigenschaften besser ist. Sowie die Viskosität wird auch abgestimmt wenn der Kunde meint der Dämpfer/Gabel sein ihm zu schnell oder zu träge...

----------


## klamsi

wie viel muss ma für ein Modiefied Service dazulegen ? verglichen zum normalen ?

----------


## JaWa

So nun muss ich mich mal entschuldigen!!!!
Ich hab grad auf unsere HP geschaut und gesehen dass das modified Service offiziell nicht mehr für 2008 angeboten wird (hab das im moment leider vergessen gehabt), da es 2007 nicht in anspruch genommen wurde. Wenn es explizit gewünscht wird machen wir es schon noch (sollte dann halt irgendwo vermerkt sein.
der Aufpreis wären 5 Euro.

----------


## Sethimus

> @sethimus: wir sind grad am umbauen dass dr Dämpfer eine verstellbare Highspeed Druckstufe bekommt und mpssen halt dann schauen wie das funzt.
> Aber machbar is es.
> Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss dass mich das Teil das Push verbaut schon beindruckt. Schaut echt arg aus. Nur weiss ich net ob dieser verlängerte AB in alle Bikes passen wird. Aber egal trotzdem arg.
> Von uns ist aber in Zukunft ein ganz anderer Umbau des Vivid geplant. Aber dazu mehr wenn wir wissen ob sich diese Idee auszahlt zu verwirklichen.


mich beschaeftigt eher ob ich den wegen dem weiterhinten liegenden ausgleichsbehaelter ins shova krieg, vermutlich muesst ich ihn anders rum einbauen.

----------


## JaWa

Hab ich oben eh auch gemeint. Bei uns bleibt die Größe des AB gleich. Das is fix. wir müssen nur noch schauen auf welche art die High-Speed Druckstufe verbaut wird wenn sie realisiert wird. Es gibt da ein paar Ideen und Überlegungen.

----------


## downhillman2

nochma zur kennlinie.
geht ja darum das die kennlinie linear ist, oder sagen wir relativ linear, praktisch natürlich so gut wie unmöglich, aber wenn das ganze gleichzeitig nicht progressiv ist kanns auch nich linear sein  :Smile: 
bzw bleibt die progression beim turner relativ konstant und deshalb ist die kennlinie relativ linear  :Smile: 
also es fährt sich auf jeden fall sehr geil  :Smile:  kanns nur emfehlen...

----------


## Downhoehl

> Von uns ist aber in Zukunft ein ganz anderer Umbau des Vivid geplant. Aber dazu mehr wenn wir wissen ob sich diese Idee auszahlt zu verwirklichen.


Jetzt machst du mich aber neugierig: heist das es wird evtl. ein Tuning geben, das über das Pro-Race-Tuning hinausgeht?

----------


## JaWa

Ja vermutlich aber ich will dazu noch nichts genaues sagen erst wenn fix ist. Ich halte euch hier eh immer auf dem laufenden.
In der Hinsicht muss ich vielleicht auch noch was anmerken.
Das beste beispiel ist das Evolution-System. Offiziell gibt es das System ja und es hat schon einige Verzögerungen gegeben. Einfach aus dem Grund da wir auch andere Dinge zu tun haben ausser ein Federelement zu entwickeln und wir den Zeitrahmen falsch abgeschätzt haben (oft kam auch wieder die andere Arbeit dazwischen) ich hab euch sobald ich infos hatte diese sofort weitergegeben um euch am aller neuesten Stand zu halten, was im Endeffekt glaub ich dann ein paar Leuten nicht so getaugt hat wenn es dann aber wieder hies es dauert doch noch, aber wir wollen eben dass das Evolution-System so funktioniert, das wir sagen, das von unserer Seite her alles ausgereizt ist (zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt). Das ist auch der Grund warum zur Zeit ein Verkaufs-Stop herrscht. Ich bin mit dem System gefahren und war hell auf begeistert, dass es so genial geht, obwohl ich immer dass neustes verbaut hatte war der Unterschied riesig. Nun anfang letzter Woche testete der Chef das System und war enttäuscht! Er meinte die Gabel geht nicht.!!!!! Nunja!
Hat mich schon schockiert! Wir haben nun veränderungen vorgenommen und getestet und nun passts ihm auch so dass er sagen kann jetzt funktioniert die Gabel wie eine richtige Gabel. Am Sonntag wwird dass ganze nochmal am Schöckl getestet und dann passts.

Was ich damit sagen will dass es mir leid tut dass es immer wieder zu verzögerungen kommt, aber wie schon gesagt, wenn jemand bereit ist rel. viel für sein Fahrwerk auszugeben dann soll er auch das Maximum bekommen. Es hätte vermutlich auch gerreicht wenn wir das Evo-System so verkaut hätten wie es am anfang war, jedoch entspricht das nicht unserer Philosophie. Ich hoff ihr versteht das.

----------


## mario

glaub est augt jedn mehr wenn er a bissl wartet aber dann no was megares kriegt

----------


## Sethimus

> Ja vermutlich aber ich will dazu noch nichts genaues sagen erst wenn fix ist. Ich halte euch hier eh immer auf dem laufenden.
> In der Hinsicht muss ich vielleicht auch noch was anmerken.
> Das beste beispiel ist das Evolution-System. Offiziell gibt es das System ja und es hat schon einige Verzögerungen gegeben. Einfach aus dem Grund da wir auch andere Dinge zu tun haben ausser ein Federelement zu entwickeln und wir den Zeitrahmen falsch abgeschätzt haben (oft kam auch wieder die andere Arbeit dazwischen) ich hab euch sobald ich infos hatte diese sofort weitergegeben um euch am aller neuesten Stand zu halten, was im Endeffekt glaub ich dann ein paar Leuten nicht so getaugt hat wenn es dann aber wieder hies es dauert doch noch, aber wir wollen eben dass das Evolution-System so funktioniert, das wir sagen, das von unserer Seite her alles ausgereizt ist (zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt). Das ist auch der Grund warum zur Zeit ein Verkaufs-Stop herrscht. Ich bin mit dem System gefahren und war hell auf begeistert, dass es so genial geht, obwohl ich immer dass neustes verbaut hatte war der Unterschied riesig. Nun anfang letzter Woche testete der Chef das System und war enttäuscht! Er meinte die Gabel geht nicht.!!!!! Nunja!
> Hat mich schon schockiert! Wir haben nun veränderungen vorgenommen und getestet und nun passts ihm auch so dass er sagen kann jetzt funktioniert die Gabel wie eine richtige Gabel. Am Sonntag wwird dass ganze nochmal am Schöckl getestet und dann passts.
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will dass es mir leid tut dass es immer wieder zu verzögerungen kommt, aber wie schon gesagt, wenn jemand bereit ist rel. viel für sein Fahrwerk auszugeben dann soll er auch das Maximum bekommen. Es hätte vermutlich auch gerreicht wenn wir das Evo-System so verkaut hätten wie es am anfang war, jedoch entspricht das nicht unserer Philosophie. Ich hoff ihr versteht das.


passt, mehr zeit zum geld zam kratzen :>

----------


## Downhoehl

> glaub est augt jedn mehr wenn er a bissl wartet aber dann no was megares kriegt


Richtig, deswegen hab ich gefragt, dann warte ich noch lieber mit dem ProRace-Tuning , falls es was besseres a bissle später im Jahr gibt...

@JaWa: Ich denke an dem Informationsfluss der von eurer Seite hier drin kommt, können sich andere Firmen eine ganz dicke Scheibe abschneiden  :Way To Go:

----------


## Aca

> @JaWa: Ich denke an dem Informationsfluss der von eurer Seite hier drin kommt, können sich andere Firmen eine ganz dicke Scheibe abschneiden



o ja...sogar eine ganz dicke scheibe...so eine Firma hab ich bis jetzt nioch nicht gesehn...super...weiter so.. :Big Grin:

----------


## punkt

klar nervt den einen oder anderen die lange wartezeit, aber du gibts hier aktuell und zeitnah den aktuellen stand wieder und ich denke jeder halbwegs normale mensch weiß das zu würdigen. ich denke mir auch, hey, was treiben die jungs da so lange, aber wenn ich dafür ein ausgereiftes produkt bekomme, ist mir das nur recht.

interessant zu wissen wäre aber, was dem chef nicht gepasst hat  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JaWa

Danke für euer Verständis leute!!! Bin beruhigt das viele so denken. Wir hätten ja auch nichts verraten können und dann aufeinmal damit da stehen aber nachdemm ich euch hier so mit allem auch auf dem Laufenden halte und so wollten wir euch hier auch einblick gewähren.

@punkt: Naja was hat ihm net gepasst? Seppi meinte dass die Gabel zwar im Moment bei größeren Schlägen super dämpft und man nix spührt, aber bei kleinen harten unebenheiten die Gabel noch zu unsensibel sein. Also so in der Art man muss so wenig wie möglich spühren ohne dass die Gabel dabei schwammig wirkt also trotzdem noch aktiv wirkt und man Feedback vom Boden bekommt. Was ich noch sagen muss er ist ein perfektionist und steht hinter seinen Werken und will halt immer aus allem was ihm zur Verfügung steht das maximum raus holen und immer alles besser machen als zuvor, was er dann auch macht. So gesehen eh die beste Eigenschaft für seinen Job.

----------


## schnur

> Danke für euer Verständis leute!!! Bin beruhigt das viele so denken. Wir hätten ja auch nichts verraten können und dann aufeinmal damit da stehen aber nachdemm ich euch hier so mit allem auch auf dem Laufenden halte und so wollten wir euch hier auch einblick gewähren.
> 
> @punkt: Naja was hat ihm net gepasst? Seppi meinte dass die Gabel zwar im Moment bei größeren Schlägen super dämpft und man nix spührt, aber bei kleinen harten unebenheiten die Gabel noch zu unsensibel sein. Also so in der Art man muss so wenig wie möglich spühren ohne dass die Gabel dabei schwammig wirkt also trotzdem noch aktiv wirkt und man Feedback vom Boden bekommt. Was ich noch sagen muss er ist ein perfektionist und steht hinter seinen Werken und will halt immer aus allem was ihm zur Verfügung steht das maximum raus holen und immer alles besser machen als zuvor, was er dann auch macht. So gesehen eh die beste Eigenschaft für seinen Job.


also lassts den chef mal ordentlich testen und machen! :Wink:  

der sandler und i warten ja nur auf euer OK, dann geht a 888rc und a 66rc2x auf reise. :Wink:

----------


## mario

> Danke für euer Verständis leute!!! Bin beruhigt das viele so denken. Wir hätten ja auch nichts verraten können und dann aufeinmal damit da stehen aber nachdemm ich euch hier so mit allem auch auf dem Laufenden halte und so wollten wir euch hier auch einblick gewähren.
> 
> @punkt: Naja was hat ihm net gepasst? Seppi meinte dass die Gabel zwar im Moment bei größeren Schlägen super dämpft und man nix spührt, aber bei kleinen harten unebenheiten die Gabel noch zu unsensibel sein. Also so in der Art man muss so wenig wie möglich spühren ohne dass die Gabel dabei schwammig wirkt also trotzdem noch aktiv wirkt und man Feedback vom Boden bekommt. Was ich noch sagen muss er ist ein perfektionist und steht hinter seinen Werken und will halt immer aus allem was ihm zur Verfügung steht das maximum raus holen und immer alles besser machen als zuvor, was er dann auch macht. So gesehen eh die beste Eigenschaft für seinen Job.


a gmiatlicher hans isa a..

----------


## Shenyang

> nochma zur kennlinie.
> geht ja darum das die kennlinie linear ist, oder sagen wir relativ linear, praktisch natürlich so gut wie unmöglich, aber wenn das ganze gleichzeitig nicht progressiv ist kanns auch nich linear sein 
> bzw bleibt die progression beim turner relativ konstant und deshalb ist die kennlinie relativ linear 
> also es fährt sich auf jeden fall sehr geil  kanns nur emfehlen...


also ich find auch das das Turner DHR total genial lineal progessial ist  :Wink:   :Smile: 

auf jeden Fall können wir festhalten das die Federkennlinie relativ optimal ist!

P.S.: hätt eines der relativ genialen liniaren Bikes, und das auch noch MP getuned, zu Verkaufen -> siehe Signatur

----------


## joseppe

das bmx?

----------


## Shenyang

> das bmx?

 Ja - das auch.

----------


## Stylo77

wann kommt denn das tolle system endlich ???

----------


## punkt

> wann kommt denn das tolle system endlich ???


es kommt, wenn es kommt

----------


## JaWa

also ich habs und demnächst auch schon ein paar andere Leute.
Letztes We konnten es ein paar Leute wieder am Schöckl testen, wobei ich sagen muss, dass meine Gabel (aufgrund der Buchsen) zur Zeit steckt und bei gott nicht gut funktioniert, und dass die Leute tritzdem meinten dass es doch merklich besser funktioniert als alles andere!!!!
Wie gesagt kammen uns ein paar Dinge dazwischen und wir machen auch noch andere Dinge als nur das Evolution-System. wir haben zur Zeit recht viel um die Ohren da wir siedeln wollen etc. und das ist sehr viel mehr aufwand als man sich vorstellen kann. Aber es kommt fix da wir ja schon die Teile haben!!! (Was sollten wir denn sonst damit *ggg*)

----------


## punkt

siedeln??

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> siedeln??


Nach Botswana- dort gibts die besten Tracks!

Alter Schwede, ihr seits neugierig...... soll euch der Walter auch verraten welche Unterwäsche er trägt???

----------


## dh-noob

will meine fox40 gerne ersetzen... sollte ne boxxer werden... käme an eine boxxer wc von 08 für 700-800€ ran.... alternative wäre eine race mit tuning interessant.
das gewicht der wc reitzt mich schon sehr. wie würdet ihr entscheiden?! habt ihr schonmal den vergleich zwischen der wc und einer getunten race/team gehabt?

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> will meine fox40 gerne ersetzen... sollte ne boxxer werden... käme an eine boxxer wc von 08 für 700-800€ ran.... alternative wäre eine race mit tuning interessant.
> das gewicht der wc reitzt mich schon sehr. wie würdet ihr entscheiden?! habt ihr schonmal den vergleich zwischen der wc und einer getunten race/team gehabt?


Ist nicht vergleichbar: allein der Umstieg von Luft auf Stahlfeder bei der Boxxer bringt schon einiges bei kleinen Schlägen (wobei bei der Luft Boxxer Wartung auch einiges ausmacht....)- und du musst bedenken dass bei der getunten Gabel die Dämpfung viel besser wird.
Mein Rat: Boxxer Race+ MP-Tuning!

----------


## punkt

> Nach Botswana- dort gibts die besten Tracks!
> 
> Alter Schwede, ihr seits neugierig...... soll euch der Walter auch verraten welche Unterwäsche er trägt???


du schlauer typ, ich wollte lediglich wissen, was ihr unter "siedeln" versteht...

----------


## Downhoehl

Wenn wir doch grad beim Thema Boxxer und Tuning sind, wie groß ist den der Unterschied zwischen einer getunten WC zu einer getunten Race/Team ? (beides mit Evo-Tuning)? Die WC hab ich scho, und ich find au das Gewicht super, nur wenn der Unterschied zu groß zu ner Stahlfeder Boxxer wäre , müsste ich ja doch über nen Wechsel nachdenken und das Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehmen......

----------


## der koch

ich hab jetzt mein fahrwerk komplett vom pitkan getuned:
das rad ist nicht wiederzuerkennen, perfektes ansprechverhalten und trotzdem zum ende hin progressiv genug. das radl saugt jetzt den untergrund auf ohne träge zu wirken. 
gabel funktioniert einfach perfekt, da sind welten zwischen original set up und pitkan tuning. 
super hab ich auch gefunden das genau auf die bedürfnise eingegangen wurde wie ich mir vorstelle das ein radl zu funktionieren hat. dies war jetzt schon das zweite radl das ich von ihnen tunen lassen hab und kann es nur weiterempfehlen.

----------


## punkt

welche tunings hast du denn machen lassen?

----------


## ego

Was wird das Evolution-Tuning voraussichtlich kosten? Gibts dieses Tuning für jede denkbare Gabel?
Wie genau schaut das Tuning aus - wird das alte, komplt. Innenleben durch ein "neues" ersetzt? Spart man sich gewichtstechnisch was mit dem Tuning bei 888 Gabeln (derzeit 3,7 kg)?

----------


## Poison :)

lies die letzden paar seiten und alle deine fragen werden beantwortet  :Wink:  
derzeit ist das evolution system aber (noch) nicht auf dem markt! 
lg

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

meine herren.....manche san schen lästig da herinnen. i werd alle euer zeugs bekommen..hab selber letztes wochenende meinen MP getunten Manitou Revox bekommen.....urteil: ÜBERRAGEND!!!!

----------


## stephan-

Ich habe eine Boxxer Race von 2005 die nur eine Zugstufe besitzt - kann man da, außer Evo-System, irgendwas machen? Eine Druckstufe wäre nicht schlecht, allgemein eine besser funktionierende Gabel die vorallem auf kleinere Schläge besser reagiert ... und eine gut einstellbare Zugstufe wäre auch fein, die lässt sich nämlich nur von schlürfend-langsam zu sauschnell "einstellen".

----------


## JaWa

So hab zwischen meinen Prüfungen mal schnell Zeit was zu schreiben!
Also siedeln bedeutet das wir das Geschäftslokal wecheseln werden, somit wird alles neuer und noch moderner (was genau will ich ihr nicht unbedingt erläutern).
Das Evolution-Tuning wird für die 2005er Boxxer auch verfügbar sein da diese Jahr vergleichbar mit den neuen sein wird.
Das Evolution-Tuning hat nur jetzt einen Nachteil bekommen es wird 2008 vorerst nur mal 15 Stück für die Boxxer geben um zu sehen wie der Markt darauf reagiert. Wieviel wir für die 888 machen werden steht noch nicht fest.
Wenn die nachfrage sehr groß sein sollte wird jedoch das Kontingent auch 2008 aufgestockt, das kommt jedoch wie gesagt auf die Reaktionen des Marktes respektive der Kunden an. (Entscheidung von oben)

----------


## Sethimus

müsst man dann für die 66 vorbestellen?

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> So hab zwischen meinen Prüfungen mal schnell Zeit was zu schreiben!
> Also siedeln bedeutet das wir das Geschäftslokal wecheseln werden, somit wird alles neuer und noch moderner (was genau will ich ihr nicht unbedingt erläutern).
> Das Evolution-Tuning wird für die 2005er Boxxer auch verfügbar sein da diese Jahr vergleichbar mit den neuen sein wird.
> Das Evolution-Tuning hat nur jetzt einen Nachteil bekommen es wird 2008 vorerst nur mal 15 Stück für die Boxxer geben um zu sehen wie der Markt darauf reagiert. Wieviel wir für die 888 machen werden steht noch nicht fest.
> Wenn die nachfrage sehr groß sein sollte wird jedoch das Kontingent auch 2008 aufgestockt, das kommt jedoch wie gesagt auf die Reaktionen des Marktes respektive der Kunden an. (Entscheidung von oben)


Haha - ich bin einer der "Auserwählten" :Way To Go:  - call me Luke....... :Rock:

----------


## stephan-

> Das Evolution-Tuning wird für die 2005er Boxxer auch verfügbar sein da diese Jahr vergleichbar mit den neuen sein wird.


Meine spezielle Frage war, ob es eine Tuning-Möglichkeit für die 2005er gibt AUßER dem Evolution-System da mir das viel zu teuer ist.  :Big Grin:

----------


## punkt

> So hab zwischen meinen Prüfungen mal schnell Zeit was zu schreiben!
> Also siedeln bedeutet das wir das Geschäftslokal wecheseln werden, somit wird alles neuer und noch moderner (was genau will ich ihr nicht unbedingt erläutern).
> Das Evolution-Tuning wird für die 2005er Boxxer auch verfügbar sein da diese Jahr vergleichbar mit den neuen sein wird.
> Das Evolution-Tuning hat nur jetzt einen Nachteil bekommen es wird 2008 vorerst nur mal 15 Stück für die Boxxer geben um zu sehen wie der Markt darauf reagiert. Wieviel wir für die 888 machen werden steht noch nicht fest.
> Wenn die nachfrage sehr groß sein sollte wird jedoch das Kontingent auch 2008 aufgestockt, das kommt jedoch wie gesagt auf die Reaktionen des Marktes respektive der Kunden an. (Entscheidung von oben)



heißt also ihr konzentriert euch erstmal weiter aufs pro race tuning?

----------


## JaWa

nein machen wir nicht explizit nicht.
wir entwickeln alles immer weiter wie gesagt, jedoch wird das Evo nur mal wie ich schon gesagt hab hergenommen und erstmal geschaut wie die Kunden drauf reagieren. Es ist nämlich auch für uns in der Produktion nicht günstig und da wäre es ein großes Risiko 50-100 Gabel (jetztmal nur Boxxer) zu planen und so weiter.
Asu dem Grund wird mal geschaut wie das Teil ankommt und dann weiterentschieden ob gleich weiter produziert wir oder erst wieder 2009 einige Stück usw.
Die Konzentration liegt klar auf der weiterentwicklung aller stufen!

----------


## stephan-

Also gibt es scheinbar für die Race05 gar keine Tuningmöglichkeiten?!

----------


## robert

> Das Evolution-Tuning wird für die 2005er Boxxer auch verfügbar sein da diese Jahr vergleichbar mit den neuen sein wird.


Klingt für mich wie ein ja.

----------


## klamsi

> Also gibt es scheinbar für die Race05 gar keine Tuningmöglichkeiten?!


das problem ist das die 05 race im prinzip nur eine zugstufe hat....und die ist nicht gerade das beste am markt...druckstufe gibts ja "eigentlich nicht"...daher gibts da auch wenig zum tunen....leida....

....ein tuning der gabel macht soferns kein evolution-system is eigentlich kaum einen sinn.....meine mienung als alter 05race fahrer  :Wink:

----------


## schnur

> nein machen wir nicht explizit nicht.
> wir entwickeln alles immer weiter wie gesagt, jedoch wird das Evo nur mal wie ich schon gesagt hab hergenommen und erstmal geschaut wie die Kunden drauf reagieren. Es ist nämlich auch für uns in der Produktion nicht günstig und da wäre es ein großes Risiko 50-100 Gabel (jetztmal nur Boxxer) zu planen und so weiter.
> Asu dem Grund wird mal geschaut wie das Teil ankommt und dann weiterentschieden ob gleich weiter produziert wir oder erst wieder 2009 einige Stück usw.
> Die Konzentration liegt klar auf der weiterentwicklung aller stufen!


heisst das, dass es heuer keine evo für 888 oder 66 geben wird? :Cry:

----------


## stephan-

> das problem ist das die 05 race im prinzip nur eine zugstufe hat....und die ist nicht gerade das beste am markt...druckstufe gibts ja "eigentlich nicht"...daher gibts da auch wenig zum tunen....leida....
> 
> ....ein tuning der gabel macht soferns kein evolution-system is eigentlich kaum einen sinn.....meine mienung als alter 05race fahrer


Eben. Eine beschizzene Zugstufe, keine Druckstufe.. aber wer weiß ob MP nicht irgendwelche Druckstufen die für 05er kompatibel sind rumflattern haben oder sowas.. fragen kostet nichts - hätte sie nämlich gerne getunt.
Das Closed Cartridge geht nicht für 05er.. und das Evo ist zu teuer.
Eine Mojo-Kartusche dürfte mittlerweile auch schon leicht überholt sein, oder?!

----------


## punkt

kauf dir halt n 06er modell

----------


## JaWa

Auf Wunsch gibts nun noch eine nähere Erläuterung, warum das Evolution-System nur zuerst begrenzt auf den Markt kommt. Es hat nichts mit der Qualität, Funktion,.... zu tun, es geht darum, dass wir zu einen sehen wollen ob das neue System angenommen wird (immerhin ist es auch für uns in der Produktion nicht ganz billig) zum anderen geht es darum, dass wir seit längeren auf 150% fahren (wir sind ausgelastet und müssen alles genau einteilen) leider bleiben da andere dinge aussen vor, wie zum Beispiel die Entwicklung. Nun ist aber alles fertig jedoch kostet der Zusammenbau auch Zeit und wenn es sich wirklich lohnt das neue System in Serie zu produzieren dann wird es wie gesagt auch geschehen aber wie gesagt vorerst in Kleinserie.
Zur MZ-Version: das steht noch offen jedoch bin ich dahinter dass es kommen wird. Leider muss ich sagen, dass durch die Auslastung bei der MZ-Version jedoch Stillstand herrscht.
Wir könnten aber auch unsere Arbeit schnell und schlampig machen und hätten dann Zeit um weiter zu entwickeln, jedoch ist das weder in unserem, noch im Sinne unserer Kunden. aus diesem Grund gibts auf unserer Homepage, direkt auf der Startseite einen Beitrage in dem es um Terminvereinbarungen im Zusammenhang mit MP-Suspension geht. Einfach um unsere Leistung weiter so anbieten zu können wir man es von uns gewohnt ist.

----------


## Marvin Tille

Ist doch alles richtig was ihr da macht.
 :Way To Go:

----------


## stephan-

> kauf dir halt n 06er modell

 Ali nix Geld - Führerschein  :Big Grin:

----------


## asdf

Erstmal moin an alle hier im Forum.  :Welcome:  
Echt klasse, dass man sich bei Motopitkan so um die Kundschaft kümmert.

Ich stehe gerade vor der Frage, ob sich für mich eher eine 07er Travis Triple oder eine 08er Boxxer Race lohnt. Für die Boxxer spricht das wesentlich geringere Gewicht, für die Travis die besseren Tuningmöglichkeiten? Für die Travis gibt es nur das ProRace Tuning und für die Boxxer wäre möglicherweise auch noch die Closed Catridge möglich?
Mit der etwas geringeren Stabilität der Boxxer hab ich kein Problem, da ich mit knapp unter 70kg ja doch eher zu den Leichtgewichten zähle.

Preislich gesehen besteht kein nennenswerter Unterschied für mich.

Bitte gebt mir eine Entscheidungshilfe.  :Big Grin: 

Achja, die Gabel kommt in ein Intense m3 mit Roco RC, der dann natürlich auch zum Tuning mitkommt.

----------


## DasMatti

ich bin ne boxxer wc von 07 gefahren und meine 07er travis, und ich find die travis einfach geiler...passt eher zu meinem ridingstyle. und jetzt wo sie getuned wurde, is sie sowieso die göttlichste gabel, die ich je fahren durfte.

hoff nur das ich noch die Feder vor Ostern krieg...

ride on
matti

----------


## asdf

Okay, du hast ja auch die leichtere TI Version, da würde mir die Entscheidung auch nicht mehr so schwer fallen.
Aber ~400g Gewichtsunterschied sind ja schon nicht ohne...

----------


## DasMatti

ja aber jetzt fahr ich bald ne normale stahlfeder, weil die TI ausgeleiert ist....is aber nur ca 100g schwerer...gewicht stimmt shcon, das da n unterschied ist, aber mir taugt die boxxer halt nich so wirklich....

----------


## klamsi

closed cartridge tuning frü die boxxer gibts nicht mehr....statt desen das evolution system bzw. eben pro race....evolution is aber limitiert bzw mit 400€ eher teuer....

beide gabeln funktionieren glaub ich recht gut....is eher a bauchsache was einen mehr anspricht....

----------


## RiChY

Hab jetzt das Tuning-Formular ausgefüllt, nun aber die spezifischen Fragen:

wie komme ich jetzt an einen genauen Termin? Wie erfahre ich, wie gezahlt wird? Wie bekomme ich das Tuning-Formular zu euch (möcht es jetzt zwecks Aufwand ungern ausdrucken, unterschreiben und von Dt. nach Österreich schicken müssen)?

Ach ja, Walter, du hast da noch eine PN von mir, hehe  :Smile: , allerdings hat sich bzgl der Boxxer was geändert: kein Service, sondern ein Race Tuning!

Grüße

----------


## Endurance

> Hab jetzt das Tuning-Formular ausgefüllt, nun aber die spezifischen Fragen:
> 
> wie komme ich jetzt an einen genauen Termin? Wie erfahre ich, wie gezahlt wird? Wie bekomme ich das Tuning-Formular zu euch (möcht es jetzt zwecks Aufwand ungern ausdrucken, unterschreiben und von Dt. nach Österreich schicken müssen)?
> Grüße


in den karton mit dem du auch die gabel hinschickst :P (war bei mir so)

----------


## asdf

Okay, bei mir wirds nun eine 08er Boxxer, ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher welches Modell.
Unterscheiden sich die Race und die Team noch nach dem Pro Race Tuning noch, oder hat man da bezüglich Shims und Druckstufen die gleiche Einstellbarkeit?

----------


## punkt

> Okay, bei mir wirds nun eine 08er Boxxer, ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher welches Modell.
> Unterscheiden sich die Race und die Team noch nach dem Pro Race Tuning noch, oder hat man da bezüglich Shims und Druckstufen die gleiche Einstellbarkeit?


hast du diesen thread hier mal gelesen?



habe selbst auch ein paar fragen:
- was läßt sich aus einem swinger 4way oder 6way rausholen, verglichen mit einem dhx5
- ich kann in meinem rahmen sowhol einen 215mm, als auch einen 222mm dämpfer verbauen, um 200mm federweg zu erreichen - je nachdem, wie ich das übersetzungsverhältnis wähle. welche dämpferlänge ist nun "idealer", bzw. merkt man da im ansprechverhalten einen unterschied?

----------


## klamsi

> - was läßt sich aus einem swinger 4way oder 6way rausholen, verglichen mit einem dhx5

 anscheinden gegenüber dem dhx mehr...jedoch weniger als aus einem roco oder vivid....

----------


## smoe

wenn die dämpfer gleich viel hub haben is egal! aber wenn du sie anders einhängst dass du ein anderes übersetzungsverhältnis hast würd ich zum längernen mit mehr hub greifen. hat das niedrigere übersetzungsverhälniss und is besser abstimmbar!!
was für rahmen hast du??

 :Smile:

----------


## asdf

> hast du diesen thread hier mal gelesen?


Ja, aber ich habe nicht alle 45 Seiten auswendig im Kopf. Du etwa? Und soweit ich mich erinnere wurde gesagt, dass sich die beiden Gabeln mit der Closed Cartridge nicht mehr unterscheiden, aber wie das bei dem Pro Race Tuning ist wurde nicht geklärt, oder?

Dass die Manitou Coils getuned besser gehen als die DHX wurde jedoch schon geschrieben, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...

----------


## punkt

> wenn die dämpfer gleich viel hub haben is egal! aber wenn du sie anders einhängst dass du ein anderes übersetzungsverhältnis hast würd ich zum längernen mit mehr hub greifen. hat das niedrigere übersetzungsverhälniss und is besser abstimmbar!!
> was für rahmen hast du??



also der hub ist natürlich unterschiedlich, es geht mir um das übersetzungsverhältnis. der unterschied ist ja ansich nur minimal (denke ich), oder merkt man da einen unterschied?

fahre einen Balrog von Richi Engineering  :Wink:

----------


## smoe

da würd ich einfach den mit mehr hub nehmen!!! hast schonendes übersetzungsverhältiss und er lasst sich einfach besser abstimmen!!

 :Smile:

----------


## pAz

ich hoffe ihr seid brav am arbeiten an "unsren"6 gabeln und 7 dämpfern  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## Marvin Tille

hab meinen Dämpfer heut  wieder bekommen.
Auf dem Aufkleber steht "Pro Race Tuning" drauf. Steht das auf allen Aufklebern ? Hab ja nur nen Service machen lassen und er kommt mir so vor als ob er besser geht als am ersten tag  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   kann mich natürlich auch irren. Wollt nur mal sichergehen  :Big Grin:   Vielleicht ist euer Service auch einfach nur so gut oder der Manitou Dämpfer war schon anfangs putt.

----------


## punkt

> anscheinden gegenüber dem dhx mehr...jedoch weniger als aus einem roco oder vivid....


woher weißt du das? ich habe diesen thread durchsucht, aber nichts vergleichbares gefunden

----------


## klamsi

> woher weißt du das? ich habe diesen thread durchsucht, aber nichts vergleichbares gefunden


hab mir die selbe frage gestellt....und a antwort bekommen  :Wink:

----------


## Marvin Tille

aso, also normal....damit hat sich das wohl geklärt.
Schade  :Big Grin:

----------


## JaWa

Marvin, wir haben bei dir ein Tuning statt dem Service gemacht.
Manchmal wenn der Boss trotz Stress gut drauf ist macht er sowas.

@Richy: Race Tuning geht klar. bitte ruf aber kurz an oder so bez. Termin.

@pAz: wir haben die Teile bekommen, wird aber etwas dauern is immerhin doch a Menge.

----------


## Marvin Tille

ok, danke  :Big Grin: 
ich liebe MP ^^

----------


## stephan-

> Marvin, wir haben bei dir ein Tuning statt dem Service gemacht.
> Manchmal wenn der Boss trotz Stress gut drauf ist macht er sowas.


Dämpferservice: 85€
Pro Race Tuning: 160€

 :EEK!:  
....  :Frown:

----------


## stephan-

> Dämpferservice: 85€
> Pro Race Tuning: 160€


 :EEK!:  ...

----------


## sorris

sorry, aber was soll das aussagen? ich überreiße es nicht
...
...
mach noch ein paar smileys hin, vlt gehts dann

----------


## klamsi

er ist erstaun wie der chef aus einer "laune" heraus....so nenn ichs mal.....anstatt einem service ein pro race tuning macht...was ja doppelt so teuer ist.......oder ?

----------


## sorris

hmm jetzt leuchtets ein^^

----------


## MalcolmX

was gibts für erfahrungen bz. fox 36 tuning?
konkret wärs eine 36 talas rc2 aus 2006...
vor allem das ansprechverhalten ist nicht das gelbe.
wie lange ist die gabel bei euch für tuning/service?
möchte nicht die halbe saison verpassen, sonst schick ich sie lieber nach dem sommer...

----------


## visby

wie sieht es mit einer fox40? ist der unterschied auch gross? 
was genauer soll der unterschied sein?

----------


## punkt

> ...


was genau ist dein problem? sei besser froh, dass es noch läden wie mp gibt, die sich so um ihre kunden kümmern

----------


## klamsi

glaub kaum das a ein problem hat.....aber staunen darf ma über den service allemal !  :Wink:

----------


## Marvin Tille

bin mit dem Service echt mehr als zufrieden, der Dämpfer geht jetzt wie sau  :Big Grin:  
(hab nen 6way den man einstellen kann) ^^

@klamsi: hattest das gleiche "Problem" ?  :Cool:

----------


## stephan-

> er ist erstaun wie der chef aus einer "laune" heraus....so nenn ichs mal.....anstatt einem service ein pro race tuning macht...was ja doppelt so teuer ist.......oder ?


Exakt. Und eigentlich wollte ich den ersten Post editieren und das "...  :Frown:  " wieder rauslöschen weils da eigentlich gar nicht reinsollte - und scheinbar hab ich es aus versehen statt es zu editieren nochmal gepostet. Hachja, schwierige Sache so ein Forum.

----------


## stephan-

> was genau ist dein problem? sei besser froh, dass es noch läden wie mp gibt, die sich so um ihre kunden kümmern


Ich hab kein Problem, absolut nicht.
Es hat mich, wie vorher schon jemand richtig erkannt hat, bloss stark gewundert, dass statt eines Service einfach mal so ein ProRace Tuning durchgeführt wurde, aus einer Laune heraus. Zumal das Tuning das doppelte kostet.
Lediglich Verwunderung, kein Problem. Und vielleicht ein bisschen Neid :P

----------


## punkt

@JaWa
ich hatte euch in den letzten 2 wochen emails mit terminanfragen geschickt. eine kam mit einer fehlermeldung zurück, auf die andere kam leider keine antwort

----------


## JaWa

Schicks mir bitte nochmal an walter_jammernegg@msn.com

----------


## gamml

> ..........Auf dem Aufkleber steht "Pro Race Tuning" drauf......


He bei mir Steht nur MP Suspension drauf und nix ProRace, hat er des Tuning und i nur den Service bekommen? :Stick Out Tongue:   :Mr. Orange:   :Mr. Brown:  

lg kle :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

@gamml: Nein die Aufkleber auf denen ProRace Tuning drauf steht gibts noch net so lange.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@JaWa

wieso hob i denn sowas ned? :Weep:

----------


## JaWa

@wyatt erb: weil du das neue Warp08 Tuning  :Wink:  für einen Dämpfer hast, dafür haben wir noch keine Sticker  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sethimus

warp08?

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

@ JaWa- bekomme ich dann mal meinen Sam-Hill-Signature-MotoPitkan-Secret-Sponser-Tune Sticker für meinen Dämpfer geliefert- warte schon ganz sehnsüchtig und kann kaum mehr schlafen :Cool:

----------


## gamml

Hehe  :Mr. Orange:  war ja nur ein Scherz  :Wink:  , selbst wenn wärs mir egal. Die Gabel funzt so gut, da wärs mir wurscht ob das "nur" ein Service oder ein Tuning war.  :Smile:  


lg kle

----------


## JaWa

@sethimus: da war ein smiley nach dem Tuning....

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

nana, des stimmt scho. i hab des neue warp08-tuning, des wird leider nie in serie gehen....

----------


## mankra

@JaWa
Bis wann kann ich Dir die 888 schicken?

----------


## klemmi

Hi Jawa: Hier ist Hannes... ich hab dir ne Mail geschrieben aber du hast nich geantwortet! Hast du sie nicht bekommen oder hattest du nur noch keine Zeit zu antworten? (hoffentlich nerv ich nich, is nur weil ich meine Sachen ja eigentlich na Ostern zu euch schicken sollte und ich das geklärt haben wollte)

----------


## punkt

termine sind im moment eher schlecht zu kriegen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stylo77

antworten gibts im moment auch keine......

----------


## Cannon

Hossa Leute, ich muss kurz zur Lage vom Jawa was sagen, der gute ist momentan leicht beurlaubt unterwegs, er Studiert und had locker einen 14 Stunden Tag!!
Somit sei ihm verziehen wenn er auch einmal ein Paar Tage NIX tut um auszuspannen und auch die Mails nicht beantwortet und auch hier im Board nicht umtriebig ist und einfach mal die Seele baumeln lässt und ausserdem hat er sich die Freizeit verdient!!!!!!!!!

Alsu seid nicht ungeduldig meine Freunde, nach Ostern wird sicherlich wieder wie gewohnt exzellent  supported und mailbeantwortet.


Greetz, Cannon

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

so isses, Misch-Air. wollte fast dasselbe schreiben, but noone is faster than Cannon!

also immer ezay bleiben jungs, bei MP sinds genau 2 leute, die das tuning machen (bei extremer nachfrage)

----------


## klemmi

nene Leute, nicht falsch verstehen. Mein Termin ist schon so gut wie fix und der Rest auch. Es sind nur paar Einzelheiten die ich noch klären muss und deswegen wollte ich mal wissen, ob die Mail schon da ist, da ich schon öfters das Problem hatte, dass Mails von mir nicht ankamen...

----------


## punkt

mein post war auch überhaupt nicht negativ gemeint, im gegenteil, respekt an die mp jungs und vor allem an walter, der das hier super macht

----------


## JaWa

So leute nun klink ich mich auch mal ein (trotz Urlaub).
Cannon und Wyatt_Erb haben schon recht, ich bin wirklich ziemlich eingedeckt mit allem und wie viele schon mitbekommen haben steht die Uni bei mir an erster Stelle (das war auch 2007 der Grund warum ich fast keine Rennen gefahren bin). Aber egal.
Selbst im Urlaub arbeite ich....
Ich war bis jetzt fast täglich am testen! Sei es mit Kunden-Bikes oder mit dem Evolution-System (wir haben hier übrigens wieder was neues aus dem MX-Sport rausgefunden das die Tage getestet).
@klemmi: Deine e-mail hab ich bekommen und auch gelesen. da stehen sehr viele Fragen drin die ich dir gerne um es nicht zu verkomplizieren, am Telefon beantworten würde. Aus diesem Grund ruf mich bitte am Dienstag zw. 09:00 und 13:00 in der Firma an und dann können wir alles besprechen. OK?
@punkt: Das mit den Terminen stimmt. Ich habs schon ein paar mal erwähnt und kann es nur wieder sagen: wir machen nicht nur DH-Fahrwerke sonder so ziemlich alles im MTB-Bereich hinzu kommt noch unser Motorradursprung der einen sehr großen Faktor darstellt (wir machen hier nämlich auch nicht nur MX-Fahrwerke, sondern auchFahrwerke für Supermoto und Rennmaschinen) alles in allem ne schöne Menge Arbeit.

Und Cannon hatte weiter Recht, ab nächster Woche wird alles wieder aufgearbeitet, wobei ich sicher nicht alles an einem Tage schaffen werde.

----------


## klemmi

> @klemmi: Deine e-mail hab ich bekommen und auch gelesen. da stehen sehr viele Fragen drin die ich dir gerne um es nicht zu verkomplizieren, am Telefon beantworten würde. Aus diesem Grund ruf mich bitte am Dienstag zw. 09:00 und 13:00 in der Firma an und dann können wir alles besprechen. OK?


Ja ok, ist verständlich und das geht auch klar. Weiß einer was es vom Festnetz aus Dtl. ins Festnetz nach Österreich kostet? Hauen 4,9ct. pro Minute hin???
Ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch lieber da man das damit schneller und besser klären kann. Also bis Dienstag, rufe so gegen 10:00 Uhr an.

----------


## RiChY

JaWa, meine Boxxer scheint an der MC-Einheit (evtl schon länger) leicht aber wohl stetig Öl zu verlieren.

Was genau es ist, weiß ich nicht. Könnt ihr das innerhalb des Race-Tunings beheben? Kostet das extra? Antwort auch per PN willkommen.

Grüße

----------


## asdf

Hiho,

folgendes: Könnte es problematisch sein eine Boxxer Team, die per Pro Race Tuning für einen 80kg Fahrer getunt wurde, mit 70kg und einer weicheren Feder zu fahren? Oder muss ich damit rechnen, dass die Highspeed Druckstufe für mich zu hart ist?
Ich möchte nicht unbedingt wieder 160€ ausgeben, nur damit dann doch nur ein Shim ausgetauscht wird...  :Wink: 

Ich würde mich riesig über eine kurzfristige Antwort freuen.

----------


## punkt

> Hiho,
> 
> folgendes: Könnte es problematisch sein eine Boxxer Team, die per Pro Race Tuning für einen 80kg Fahrer getunt wurde, mit 70kg und einer weicheren Feder zu fahren? Oder muss ich damit rechnen, dass die Highspeed Druckstufe für mich zu hart ist?
> Ich möchte nicht unbedingt wieder 160€ ausgeben, nur damit dann doch nur ein Shim ausgetauscht wird... 
> 
> Ich würde mich riesig über eine kurzfristige Antwort freuen.


probieren geht in diesem fall über studieren. wenn du pech hast, passt es dir überhaupt nicht und du musst die gabel einschicken. das wird dann aber sicher keine 160€ kosten - es muss ja nur ein kleiner service gemacht werden

----------


## JaWa

@Richy: dürfte normal nur ein O-Ringe defekt sein, dass geht schon im Zuge des Tunings und kostet nix extra.

@asdf: wie Punkt bereits gesagt hat: probier mal die weichere Feder und entscheide dann ob dir bei der Dämpfung etwas missfällt. die Däpfung ist für dein Gewicht zwar etwas straff, jedoch sicher nicht unfahrbar. Wenn du die Dämpfung genau auf die abgestimmt haben willst, erledigen wir das im Zuge eines normalen Gabelservice (also würde es 80 Euro kosten)

----------


## DasMatti

Also das find ich bei MP echt super, das wenn die Gabel schon mal zum Tuning da war, nur noch n Service gemacht werden muss, um die Gabel updaten zu lassen.  :Thumb Up:

----------


## punkt

> Also das find ich bei MP echt super, das wenn die Gabel schon mal zum Tuning da war, nur noch n Service gemacht werden muss, um die Gabel updaten zu lassen.


das ist aber bei allen gängigen tunern so..

----------


## DasMatti

Trotzdem find ichs toll  :Stick Out Tongue:  
meine Gabel is ja auch von MP... :Smile:

----------


## asdf

Klasse, danke.  :Bow:

----------


## Philipp

@DasMatti: was für tuning hast du bei deiner Travis gemacht? bin auch am überlegen ob ich meine tunen lassen soll...

----------


## JaWa

Matti hat das ProRace Tuning für die Travis machen lassen.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ned nur da Matti..........

----------


## radical_rob

unterscheidet sich ein getunter Xfusion DH2 stark von einem ebenso getunten Vivid?
stehe nämlich vor der entscheidung, mir ein sunn zu holen.
muss aber, wenn ich Xfusion höre, immer an die schlecht-funktionierenden und siffenden dämpfer aus den Poison bikes damals denken.
da das sunn eher weniger federweg besitzt, sollte der dämpfer schon gut funktionieren und das maximum am hinterbau herausholen, daher ist ein tuning sicher, nur die dämpferfrage stellt sich noch.
ein Vivid dämpfer wäre daher meine 1. wahl, jedoch habe ich gehört, dass der einbau anderer dämpfer sich durch die spezialaufnahme am sunn nicht so einfach gestaltet?

----------


## Cannon

Der Xfusion Dämpfer arbeitet super, ist sehr gut verarbeitet und steht anderen nahmhaften Herstellern um nix nach!!!
Ixh tausch meinen Rocco im Sunn gegen den X-Fu. aus, der Rocco kommt in die E-Teilekiste.

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## pavementjumper

Is da XFusion a no leichter oder warum tauscht den gegen den Rocco?

----------


## smoe

weil er besser geht  :Wink:

----------


## DasMatti

> Matti hat das ProRace Tuning für die Travis machen lassen.


danke....da spar ich mir viel arbeit, wenn die Leute anfangen für mich zu antworten...ich glaub ich setz mich zur Ruhe  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## klemmi

Also ich habe gerade 20mal angerufen aber es geht einfach keiner ran. Stimmt die Nummer auf der Website?

----------


## Shenyang

> Also ich habe gerade 20mal angerufen aber es geht einfach keiner ran. Stimmt die Nummer auf der Website?


Probiers mal während der Öffnungszeiten  :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

@klemmi: lies bitte zuerst deine PM's da hab ich dir was geschrieben!

----------


## mario

> Also ich habe gerade 20mal angerufen aber es geht einfach keiner ran. Stimmt die Nummer auf der Website?


20 mal?? :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  


sehr freakig
jajaaaa

----------


## klemmi

Na ich dachte das da evtl. was am Telefon nich geht oder so oder das sie erst später kommen :Big Grin:   Aber es hat sich schon geklärt...

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

die jugend von heut hat einfach keine geduld mehr.....früher war des noch gaaanz anders

----------


## punkt

ja, durch die ganzen computer und bildschirme an allen ecken und enden kennt die jugend sowas wie ruhe gar nicht mehr  :Big Grin:  

früher war halt mal wieder alles besser  :Cool:

----------


## klemmi

Hallo??? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Konnte ja sein weil die Telekom hier schon wieder das ganze Leben durcheinander bringt!
Vor allem muss ich ja auch bissel drängeln weil die Rennen bald losgehen :Big Grin:

----------


## ego

Bei mir steht demnächst ein Dämpferkauf an.
Der Dämpfer geht direkt nach dem Erwerb zum tunen zu MP.

Nun die Frage:
Aus welchem Dämpfer kann man am meisten rausholen?
5th Element, Fox Vanilla RC, Manitou Swinger 4Way, MZ Roco?
Ich habe gelesen, dass der Roco die Nase vorne hat. Aber merkt man das beim fahren überhaupt? Tuts der Vanilla RC auch? Kommt beim tunen annähernd das gleiche Ergebnis raus?

----------


## punkt

> Hallo???   
> Konnte ja sein weil die Telekom hier schon wieder das ganze Leben durcheinander bringt!
> Vor allem muss ich ja auch bissel drängeln weil die Rennen bald losgehen


jaja, die telekomleute sind schon immer etwas durcheinander gewesen  :Big Grin:

----------


## JaWa

@Ego: du merkst den Unterschied vorallem in Grenzsituationen, da der Roco beispielsweise einen besseren Dämpfungsaufbau hat als der Van RC.
Bei Cruisen ist der Unterschied nicht so groß.

----------


## punkt

> @Ego: du merkst den Unterschied vorallem in Grenzsituationen, da der Roco beispielsweise einen besseren Dämpfungsaufbau hat als der Van RC.
> Bei Cruisen ist der Unterschied nicht so groß.


grenzsituationen? nahtoderlebnisse?  :Cool:  

könntest du vielleicht generell noch einmal grob zusammenfassen, was man aus den handelsüblichen dämpfern (dhx5, swinger 6way, roco, vivid) rausholen kann? so eine art rangliste vielleicht - wobei ja ansich sicher jeder der dämpfer großartig ist

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> könntest du vielleicht generell noch einmal grob zusammenfassen, was man aus den handelsüblichen dämpfern (dhx5, swinger 6way, roco, vivid) rausholen kann? so eine art rangliste vielleicht - wobei ja ansich sicher jeder der dämpfer großartig ist




hmm, i glaub des wäre etwas undiplomatisch.....aber schauma mal

----------


## JaWa

Werd mal etwas zusammenschreiben....
Jedoch in der art, welcher Dämpfer welches Steigerungspotential hat...
Wichtig ist das ihr bedenkt, dass der Beste Dämpfer in einem Bike mit schlechter Kinematik (ja sowas gibts...) keine Wunder bewirken kann!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Wichtig ist das ihr bedenkt, dass der Beste Dämpfer in einem Bike mit schlechter Kinematik (ja sowas gibts...) keine Wunder bewirken kann!



echt?! hab hier und da schonmal was davon gehört. also kann man quasi aus einem 1er Golf keinen Ferrari machen ?!

----------


## Sethimus

teilweise, siehe www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0...433080,00.html

 :Smile:

----------


## mario

> Werd mal etwas zusammenschreiben....
> Jedoch in der art, welcher Dämpfer welches Steigerungspotential hat...
> Wichtig ist das ihr bedenkt, dass der Beste Dämpfer in einem Bike mit schlechter Kinematik (ja sowas gibts...) keine Wunder bewirken kann!


kraftstoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hahaaa

----------


## Stylo77

> Werd mal etwas zusammenschreiben....
> Wichtig ist das ihr bedenkt, dass der Beste Dämpfer in einem Bike mit schlechter Kinematik (ja sowas gibts...) keine Wunder bewirken kann!


welche bikes wären das  :Confused:   hopp hosen runter

----------


## stephan-

> welche bikes wären das   hopp hosen runter

 Genau. Das auch noch zu der Dämpferliste, was aus welchem Dämpfer herausgeholt werden kann.  :Twisted:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> grenzsituationen? nahtoderlebnisse?


Also ich habe schon des oefteren eine helles Licht am Ende des Trails gesehen;-)

@Mario: Welches Kraftstoff genau? Warum? Aber bei deinem Rating handelt es sich vermutlich ohnehin nur um daemmliches bashing. Habe mir beim Lesen der Pro/Contra Rating Diskussion noch gedacht eigentlich muesste das Forum ja ohne Rating auch auskommen aber in manchen Faellen ist das Rating wohl ein ganz gutes Mittel um Kommentare zu bewerten.

Wieviele Bikes muesste ich eurer Meinung gefahren sein um wirklich sagen zu koennen ob ein Hinterbau was taugt oder nicht? Sind die Unterschiede wirklich fuehlbar oder kann man Unterschiede nur durch stoppen ermitteln? Ich meine Bikes wo ich mich draufsetze und sofort das Gefuehl habe der Hinterbau funktioniert nicht wird es ja nicht viele geben oder?

----------


## punkt

> Also ich habe schon des oefteren eine helles Licht am Ende des Trails gesehen;-)
> 
> @Mario: Welches Kraftstoff genau? Warum? Aber bei deinem Rating handelt es sich vermutlich ohnehin nur um daemmliches bashing. Habe mir beim Lesen der Pro/Contra Rating Diskussion noch gedacht eigentlich muesste das Forum ja ohne Rating auch auskommen aber in manchen Faellen ist das Rating wohl ein ganz gutes Mittel um Kommentare zu bewerten.
> 
> Wieviele Bikes muesste ich eurer Meinung gefahren sein um wirklich sagen zu koennen ob ein Hinterbau was taugt oder nicht? Sind die Unterschiede wirklich fuehlbar oder kann man Unterschiede nur durch stoppen ermitteln? Ich meine Bikes wo ich mich draufsetze und sofort das Gefuehl habe der Hinterbau funktioniert nicht wird es ja nicht viele geben oder?



ganz unrecht hat der mario da nicht, steht auch einiges zu dem bike hier im forum.
und das rating, ja, das ist so eine sache  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aca

@JaWa: Hab dir eine PM geschickt...

----------


## pAz

ich bedank mich mal hier beim jawa und seinem team für die schnelle arbeit(bei den vielen teilen...)
fahrbericht wird am we. folgen...
lg pAz

----------


## Sethimus

welches tuning hast du jetzt drin paz?

----------


## pAz

pro race roco und boxxer.

----------


## RiChY

mich interessiert immer noch, was bei einer boxxer wc bei einem prorace-tuning im vergleich zu einem race-tuning gemacht wird. oder allgemein zu bspw einer boxxer race bspw.

----------


## punkt

> mich interessiert immer noch, was bei einer boxxer wc bei einem prorace-tuning im vergleich zu einem race-tuning gemacht wird. oder allgemein zu bspw einer boxxer race bspw.


gibts keinen unterschied

----------


## JaWa

Es gibt keinen Unterschied in der Dämpfung bei den getuneden Boxxer-Gabeln....
Egal ob Race, Team oder WC... Der Unterschied der Gabeln ist die Federseite (Stahlfeder, Luft) und die einstellbarkeit des Gateventils.
Was der Unterschied zw. ProRace und Race Tuning ist, steht auf unserer HP... Was genau gemacht wird, ist vermutlich selbstverständlich, kann ich nicht dezitiert sagen...

----------


## asdf

Wird bei der Race beim Pro-Race-Tuning das Speed Stack nachgerüstet, oder wird die Dämpfung mit anderen Methoden verändert?

----------


## ego

Das Tuning enthält zwar einen Dämpferservice. Dabei werden aber verschlissene oder kaputte Teile nicht ausgetauscht, oder?

Ich habe einen 5th Element, der undicht ist und würd ihn im dem Zug gleich zum Tunen/Servicen schicken. Ist das Reparieren (und damit Austausch der kaputten Teile) im Preis dann schon inbegriffen?
Auf der HP ist darüber nichts zu finden.

----------


## Marvin Tille

austauch kaputter Teile kostet +10€ soviel ich weiß ^^
Du kannst aber eh angeben welchen Preis das Tuning/der Service nicht überschreiten soll.

steht aber auch hier im Formular

----------


## ego

Spitze! Vielen Dank!
Bis ins Tuning habe ich mich noch nicht vorgeklickt.

----------


## punkt

> Spitze! Vielen Dank!
> Bis ins Tuning habe ich mich noch nicht vorgeklickt.


erst lesen, dann fragen..

----------


## ego

Man Alda laber ned, ya.
Über 15 min. habe ich mir Zeit genommen, um die HP zu durchforsten. Dass es ausgerechnet im Tuing Formular steht, hätte ich mir nicht gedacht.

Auf der HP steht:



> MP-Suspension Service enthält:
> Zerlegen, Reinigen, Inspektion mit neuem Öl befüllen/entlüften, Zusammenbau 
> Austausch der verschlissenen/defekten Teile





> MP-Suspension Tuning enthält:
> MP-Suspension-Service (Zerlegen, Reinigen, Inspektion, Zusammenbau, mit neuem Öl Befüllen/Entlüften)


Beim Service: Reperatur (+)
Beim Tuning: Reperatur offensichtlich nicht; nur Inspektion, Zerlegung, Reinigung, Entlüften, etc. pp.

Hätte ja sein können, dass beim Tuning keine Reperatur enthalten ist.
Mittlerweile wurde die Frage eh schon geklärt.

----------


## JaWa

Jungs! Denkst nicht so kompliziert....
Also Beim Tuning ist das ganz normale Service wie es auch unter Serivce lauft (ja auch mit austausch der Teile) dabei....
die Preise (Tuning oder Service) sind grundpreise... sind Teile Defekt die Kostspielig sind (ich schreib jetzt keine Liste was das genau ist) werden diese zum empf.VK weiterverrechnet... ansonsten kostet ein Service oder Tuning soviel wie auf der HP.
Müssen Teile repariert werden die mit hohem Aufwandverbunden sind wird die Rep.Pauschale verrechnet... Es gab nämlich schon Fälle wo seppi und ich z.b. einen Vollen Arbeitstag brauchten um eine Gabel gängig zu machen weill irgendwas gesteckt ist und nicht perfekt war...
Hoffe das geklärt zu haben...

----------


## pAz

war heute zum ersten mal mit der getunten boxxer und dem roco unterwegs.
gabel geht einfach hammer und auch der dämpfer arbeitet gut.
war aber mehr überrascht von der überragenden gabel  :Smile: 

also dickes kompl. an walter und kollegen.

lg pAz

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

und was macht der Hinterbau? hat das pitkanen den makel behoben?

----------


## Poison :)

weitgehend ja, jedoch ist uns die 300er doch zu weich
(hatten ja keine ahnung/vergleich bzgl federhärte)

werds mal mit 400er probieren

allgemeine frage: wieweit behält man die herstellerangabe für luftdruck und druckstufeneinstellung nach dem tuning?

eine weiche feder mit viel druckstufe zu fahren is ja ned besonders fein fürn dämpfer.oder?


boxxer is einfach hammer, fährt sich schön straff
macht aber bei fetten schlägen schlagartig auf und schluckt alles =)

lg

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

i glaub die feder sollte nicht zu weich sein, weil du dann die Druckstufe zuviel zudrehen musst. und das sollte nur bis max. zur hälfte passieren, wie sonst die ventile nicht so gut arbeiten können....hat mir da WaltAIR gesagt

----------


## punkt

mal eine frage an die boxxer fraktion:
was hat euch dazu bewogen, die gabel tunen zu lassen? wie hat sich die ganel vor dem tuning angefühlt - und wie würdet ihr das fahrverhalten nach dem tuning beschreiben?

----------


## Poison :)

kann nur von der boxxer race sprechen, die ich 1,5 saisonen in serienzustand gefahren habe und jetzt mit pro race tuning

die gabel fährt sich nach dem tuning straffer (mein wunsch) schluckt aber dennoch weit mehr und effektiver

kommt ein fetter schlag schluckt ihn die gabel ohne mucken, ohne eine weiche gabel zu fahren und im federweg dahinschwimmt!

lg

----------


## JaWa

@pAz & Poison: bei euren Bikes ist die Federhärte sehr wichtig!!!! ich denke dass bei euche eine 400er sicher gut passen wird... denn wenn ihr eine 300er fahren wollt, solltet ihr nicht mehr als 50 kg auf die Waage bringen.... da das Bike so degressiv ist.... hab das mit Revo G eh besprochen....
Mindestluftdruck ist so um die 75 PSI denn wenn zuwenig drin ist, funktioniert die Zugstufe zum Beispiel nicht...
Die Federhärte sollte so gewählt sein dass sie einigermasen passt (richtiger SAG) der rest wird über die Zugstufe gemacht... Schaut beim Kraftstoff dass ihr mit ca 25 - 27% SAG fahrt....

----------


## klemmi

Ich habe noch eine 400er Feder für nen 241er DHX hier liegen. Also falls Interesse besteht schreib mir einfach mal ne PM!

----------


## pAz

> @pAz & Poison: bei euren Bikes ist die Federhärte sehr wichtig!!!! ich denke dass bei euche eine 400er sicher gut passen wird... denn wenn ihr eine 300er fahren wollt, solltet ihr nicht mehr als 50 kg auf die Waage bringen.... da das Bike so degressiv ist.... hab das mit Revo G eh besprochen....
> Mindestluftdruck ist so um die 75 PSI denn wenn zuwenig drin ist, funktioniert die Zugstufe zum Beispiel nicht...
> Die Federhärte sollte so gewählt sein dass sie einigermasen passt (richtiger SAG) der rest wird über die Zugstufe gemacht... Schaut beim Kraftstoff dass ihr mit ca 25 - 27% SAG fahrt....


danke.
hab auch an eine 400er gedacht.
war schon etwas weich mit der 300er,hat aber noch nicht durchgeschlagen aber waren auch keinerleisprünge dabei.
so vom verhalten und der bodenhaftung war ich sehr zufrieden.

bist du dir sicher,dass fürn roco der mindestdruck bei 75 psi liegt?hab da was höheres in erinnerung oder hat sich des mit dem tuning geändert(was ich ned glaub).

lg pAz

----------


## JaWa

@pAz: 75 PSI reichen nach dem Tuning. Serie sind 150 PSI. Du kannst vermutlich auch noch weniger fahren. du merkst dann eh (bereist im Stand) wenn die Zugstufe nicht mehr richtig funktioniert dass du zuwenig drin hast. Aber mit 75 PSI bist gut dabei, wobei ich mir denke dass im Kraftstoff unter 120 PSI nicht sinnvoll sind da du durch die Degession mehr Luftdruck fahren solltest um mehr Gegendruck im Dämpfer zu erzeugen...

----------


## pAz

ok,danke.
werds dann mit der 400er feder mit den 120 psi probieren.
hatte am we. 150 psi drinnen,weil ich dachte der mindestluftdruck ändert sich nicht beim tuning,hoffe,das war nicht zuviel des guten..(had sich aber ned ungut angfühlt,also dürfts scho passt haben)

danke nochmal bin mehr als zufrieden mit gabel und dämpfer  :Way To Go: 

lg pAz

edit: sollte man die druckstufe ganz offen lassen oder kann man sag ich mal 1/3 oder max. die hälfte zudrehen wenn nötig?

----------


## pAz

@ punkt:

so wies der topias im 1. post beschrieben hat auch meine eindrücke:

zitat tobias:



> Das ist bei der Pitkan Gabel völlig anders - selbst wenn man stark anbremst und ein paar Wurzeln kommen scheint sie schlagartig "auf" zu machen sobald das Hindernis kommt...
> ......
> Hin- und wieder kommts mir vor als hätt´ ich einen Fehler an den Augen: man sieht ein spitziges Hindernis vorm Reifen, daß einem zumindest einen gehörigen Schlag geben müsste, und am Lenker kommt aber nix davon an
> absolut smooth und kontrolliert, ohne jedoch wie ein Hochseedampfer auf und ab zu schaukeln...


lg pAz

----------


## JaWa

wenn du die Druckstufe mehr als 2/3 zudrehst beginnt das Ansprechverhalten drunter zu leiden.

Danke übrigens für das tolle Feedback...

Hab grad gesehen dass der Thrad gestern geburtstag hatte :Beer: 
Wahnsinn wie sich das Teil entwickelt hat!!!
Thanks to all!!!

----------


## pAz

> wenn du die Druckstufe mehr als 2/3 zudrehst beginnt das Ansprechverhalten drunter zu leiden.
> 
> Danke übrigens für das tolle Feedback...
> 
> Hab grad gesehen dass der Thrad gestern geburtstag hatte
> Wahnsinn wie sich das Teil entwickelt hat!!!
> Thanks to all!!!


ja das war mir klar aber folgen für den dämpfer hätte es keine oder (natürlich mach ichs ned wenn ich dann a miserables ansprechverhalten hab  :Wink: )

bitte gerne,bin wirklich positiv überrascht,trotz der tollen berichte hier hatte ich geringere erwartungen  :Big Grin: 

na dann alles gute zum1. geb. der pitkan-erfolgsjahre !!!

lg pAz

----------


## JaWa

Na dem Dämpfer tuts nix...

----------


## mankra

Kann ich Dir meine Gabel schon schicken?

----------


## JaWa

Hi Manfred,

Hab gesehen dass du mich letzte Woche angerufen hasst, habs leider nicht geschafft dich zurück zu rufen....
schick mir bitte eine kurze PM mit deiner nummer, dann kann ich dich gleich in der Firma zurückrufen...

lg

----------


## Poison :)

> @pAz & Poison: bei euren Bikes ist die Federhärte sehr wichtig!!!! ich denke dass bei euche eine 400er sicher gut passen wird... denn wenn ihr eine 300er fahren wollt, solltet ihr nicht mehr als 50 kg auf die Waage bringen.... da das Bike so degressiv ist.... hab das mit Revo G eh besprochen....


stimmt, leider macht der rahmen im mittelteil sehr auf
werds mit 400er mal probieren (meinst du bei 350 merkt man schon unterschiede?)




> Die Federhärte sollte so gewählt sein dass sie einigermasen passt (richtiger SAG) der rest wird über die *Zugstufe* gemacht...


du meinst wohl druckstufe,oder?  :Wink: 

danke, lg

----------


## punkt

> du meinst wohl druckstufe,oder? 
> 
> danke, lg


vielleicht ist es auch eine magische zugstufe  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## JaWa

> vielleicht ist es auch eine magische zugstufe


Schmäh olè! Na ich mein schon die Druckstufe. An einer Zauberzugstufen die jeden mindestens 30sekunden schneller als den Hill macht arbeiten wir grad... :Wink:

----------


## Marvin Tille

> Schmäh olè! Na ich mein schon die Druckstufe. An einer Zauberzugstufen die jeden mindestens 30sekunden schneller als den Hill macht arbeiten wir grad...


kann man die schon vorbestellen ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## pavementjumper

Was wird denn bei den Sunnbikes-Radical Evo eigentlich von euch gmacht, mocht mir namlich unbedingt eins holen sobald i wieder zruck in Osterrich bin.

Was koennt ihr mit ner FOX40 alles tuningmaesig anstellen?

----------


## macross

erstmal dickes gratz fürs jubiläum & danke für die supersoften dämpfer^^ ich konnte meinen leider nur hier im flachland auf der hausstrecke testen war aber schon ein derber unterschied. ich freu mich schon auf die trainigsausflüge!  :Big Grin: 

gruß christian

----------


## DirtMerchant

Hallo JAWA,
welche Federhärte wär denn die richtige für mich:
Demo9pro bei 79kilo (ohne Ausrüstung)
hab derzeit eine 500er drin, leider noch drop ungetestet, hatte aber letztes jahr mit der alten 400er einige Durchschläge.

----------


## Shenyang

> kann man die schon vorbestellen ?


Die gibts erst dann wenn Hill sich beide Beine und beide Hände zugleich gebrochen hat. Und dann auch nur für sehr kurze Zeit  :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

Gentlemen!!! Cool bleiben!!!

@pavementjumper: beim Sunn wird der Dämpfer und die Gabel ganz normal wie bei jedem anderen Bike auf den Fahrer abgestimmt. Der große Vorteil beim Sunn ist eben dass wir schon sehr viele davon gemacht haben und mit dem Bike scon sehr viele gute Erfahrungen machten!!!
Aus einer 40 lässt sich auch sehr viel raus holen denn die Gabel hat alles was man braucht! es muss nur gepimpt werden! Man braucht nix dazu einbauen oder so wie bei anderen Gabeln...

@Marvin Tille: klar kannst es bestellen und der Hill lieferts dir frei Haus. :Wink:   Willst noch Getränk dazu? :Wink:   :Wink:  

@Demowolf: Wenn der SAG bei der 500er passt lass sie drin!!! Ausser du machst nur so sachen wie dropen etc... Wenn dir der Dämpfer durchschlägt aber der SAG Passt solltest du an der Dämpfung basteln!!!

----------


## pavementjumper

Passt beim Sunn a Kinematik-maesig alles zamen, zeil vorher hats geheisen, dass es auch Bikes mit "schlechtem" Hinterbau gibt, bei denens vll eh kan sinn macht-welche zb.

Bei welchen Bikes koennts ihr viel rausholen?

----------


## DirtMerchant

ok, SAG werd ich noch checken thx for info.
was meinst du allerdings mit basteln?

----------


## pAz

druckstufe etc. abstimmen wenn der sag stimmt  :Wink:

----------


## DirtMerchant

was weis ich was der mit basteln meint, der is schliesslich Spezialist, vielleicht meint er zerlegen was reinbasteln und so.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JaWa

also eins sag ich euch!!! als spezialist lass ich mich hier nicht bezeichnen!!! :Wink:   der einzige spezialist den man im zusammenhang mit MP bezeichnen kann is der Seppi. Ich bin nur der Handlanger und die Schwarze Seele des Unternehmens... :Wink:

----------


## punkt

> die Schwarze Seele des Unternehmens...

 und wie wir alles wissen, ist das der wichtigste job in einem unternehmen  :Mr. Red:

----------


## klamsi

bins heute gefahren und muss sagen macht an guten eindruck...leida hat die strecke der gabel noch nicht alles abverlangt.... :Wink: 

@JaWa: mir is sowohl gabel als auch dämpfer heute fast etwas zu weich vorgekommen bzw. hab ich das gefühl gehabt das noch straffer hätt sein können...kann ich bei da gabel statt der weichen feder einfach die standart reinhaun ?...bzw. gibts bei da gabel a möglichkeit über den ölstand o.a. des ganze noch etwas straffer zu machen ?

thx

----------


## smoe

druckstufe zudrehen?!

----------


## pAz

wenn die gabel quasi zu viel sag hat?
nix druckstufe-härtere feder  :Wink:

----------


## smoe

hat nie gsagt dass der sag net passt  :Wink:  
sonst tät er ja net fragen wegen ölstand. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> also eins sag ich euch!!! als spezialist lass ich mich hier nicht bezeichnen!!!  der einzige spezialist den man im zusammenhang mit MP bezeichnen kann is der Seppi. Ich bin nur der Handlanger und die Schwarze Seele des Unternehmens...



ja, des stimmt..dei seele is schwarz wie a Bergwerk....

----------


## 9chrisking9

hallo!
kann mir wer kurz helfen?? was ist der unterschied zwischen (beim ProRaceTuning) Freeride und DH fun??

----------


## Cannon

> bins heute gefahren und muss sagen macht an guten eindruck...leida hat die strecke der gabel noch nicht alles abverlangt....
> 
> @JaWa: mir is sowohl gabel als auch dämpfer heute fast etwas zu weich vorgekommen bzw. hab ich das gefühl gehabt das noch straffer hätt sein können...kann ich bei da gabel statt der weichen feder einfach die standart reinhaun ?...bzw. gibts bei da gabel a möglichkeit über den ölstand o.a. des ganze noch etwas straffer zu machen ?
> 
> thx


@klamsi

gehört dir vielleicht das kraftstoff???
Greetz,Cannon

----------


## klamsi

na i fahr kein kraftstoff...

----------


## smelly

auf die Frage in mich unbeliebt zu machen, werf ich jetzt mal in den Raum, das Tuning nur Streckenspezifisch sich wirklich was bringt. Eine Gabel müsste man meiner Meinung nach optimal auf die Jeweilige Strecke tunen. Natürlich wird Moto-Pitkan die Grundeinstellungen der Gabeln um gewisse Prozentpunkte verbessern, jedoch können sie meiner Meinung nach nicht die Gabeln für jede DH-Strecke optimal tunen, dass müsste man für jede Strecke seperat machen.

Und ich denke ihr werdet die Gabeln nicht für jede Strecke speziell tunen lassen ?? (Wenn doch - respekt)...

Es wird also doch auch ein gewisser "ich hab meine gabel beim pitkan tunen lassen" - stolz mitfließen......und es hat auch gewissen Posing Charakter: Sprich "Pitkan"-Pickerl am Bike...

Vielleicht lieg ich auch Falsch...... aber ich wollts mal loswerden...

----------


## Marvin Tille

Es klinkt bei dir fast so als ob du sagen willst das man nach dem Tuning die Gabel und den Dämpfer nicht mehr einstellen könnte. Die Gabel/der Dämpfer werden auf den Fahrer und auf das Einsatzgebiet abgestimmt. Auf die Strecke kann man dann immer noch vor Ort einstellen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

und?
wo liegt dein problem.
will dir keinen neid unterstellen aber ich wunder mich hald bissl drüber,wie du auf solche gedanken kommst... :Wink: 
natürlich hast du recht und man(n)kann die gabel nicht mit einem grundsetup auf alle strecken anpassen.

doch allgemein lässt sich auf eine bessere "grundform" besser aufbauen und auch leichter einstellen.

ich merk auf meinem hausberg (naturtrail,kaum sprünge,aber genug schläge)sehrwohl große unterschiede zur seriengabel und ich glaub kaum,dass das auf andren strecken ala planai oder als gegensatz silberberg anders sein wird...

vl.versteh ich aber einfach deinen grund nicht,dir darüber den kopf zu zerbrechen..?

lg

----------


## smelly

> Es klinkt bei dir fast so als ob du sagen willst das man nach dem Tuning die Gabel und den Dämpfer nicht mehr einstellen könnte. Die Gabel/der Dämpfer werden auf den Fahrer und auf das Einsatzgebiet abgestimmt. Auf die Strecke kann man dann immer noch vor Ort einstellen.



deswegen hab ich auch geschrieben:

"für die Grundeinstellung, kann man sicher noch Prozentpunkte rausholen"

nur denk ich, obs jetzt a blödsinn ist oder ned, das man wirklich 100 % Tuning, nur durch optimales Tuning der Gabel an der Strecke zusammenbringen kann.....  :Big Grin:  

aber ok, wenn ich unrecht habe.... verbessert mich, ich wollts nur mal so in den raum werfen.....

EDIT: Nein neid ist es keiner, es war wirklich nur so ein gedanke......

----------


## Marvin Tille

Man merkt tatsächlich nen großen Unterschied. Vorher hat mein Dämpfer kaum angesprochen (erst ab großen Schlägen) und auch nicht den ganzen Federweg genutzt.
Einstellen hat kaum etwas gebracht, weil man entweder keinen Unterschied gespürt hat oder weil man nicht genau genug einstellen konnte (Rebound: entweder ganz schnell oder sau lahm). Jetzt nutze ich den ganzen Federweg (hab sogar Angst das er durchschlagen könnt :Big Grin:  ) Is aber seit ich ihn wieder habe noch NIE durchgeschlagen. Und das Einstellen macht sogar Spaß, weil es sooo einfach geht  :Smile:  
Kurz: Es lohnt sich  :Cool:

----------


## smelly

:Wink:  


> Man merkt tatsächlich nen großen Unterschied. Vorher hat mein Dämpfer kaum angesprochen (erst ab großen Schlägen) und auch nicht den ganzen Federweg genutzt.
> Einstellen hat kaum etwas gebracht, weil man entweder keinen Unterschied gespürt hat oder weil man nicht genau genug einstellen konnte (Rebound: entweder ganz schnell oder sau lahm). Jetzt nutze ich den ganzen Federweg (hab sogar Angst das er durchschlagen könnt ) Is aber seit ich ihn wieder habe noch NIE durchgeschlagen. Und das Einstellen macht sogar Spaß, weil es sooo einfach geht  
> Kurz: Es lohnt sich


ja gut...... ich wollt ja nur mal nachfragen...... geb euch jetzt ja recht....

BTW: es langt auch wenn einer eine schlechte Bewertung gibt, ich habs eingesehen...... und die Frage wird man wohl stellen dürfen....  :Wink:

----------


## Tobias

> da*ss* Tuning nur Streckenspezifisch wirklich was bringt. Eine Gabel müsste man meiner Meinung nach optimal auf die *j*eweilige Strecke tunen.


und wozu? damit du von einem WE auf´s andere überhaupt nicht mehr weißt wie dein Radl reagiert? Ich glaub´ daß viel Herumstellerei unter der Saison nur die Unsicherheit fördert. Einmal ein gutes Setup herausfinden und dann damit fahren.

Grundsätzlich musst du davon ausgehen, daß Federelemente im Serienzustand ein "Grundsetup" haben, das halt auf alle Fahrer und Radln irgendwie halbwegs passen muss.

Wenn du dir überlegst, daß z.B.: die gleiche Gabel von einem Mädl mit 55kg und einem Burschen mit >95kg gefahren werden soll, und dabei nur die Federn gewechselt werden, dann kann das in Bezug auf die Dämpfung natürlich immer nur ein Kompromiss sein. In der Vergangenheit war´s dann meistens so: Entweder war der Verstellbereich der Dämpfung groß aber gleichzeitig viel zu ungenau (d.h.: du hast nur einen minimalen Verstellbereich zwischen viel Dämpfung wenig wenig Dämpfung) - oder aber einen extrem kleinen (aber fein abgestuften Verstellbereich (z.B.: besonders ältere Boxxers bis 02/04), dann musst du versuchen über Ölviskosität, Ölstand, etc. eine brauchbare Dämpfung zu erzielen. Beides geht wahrscheinlich "irgendwie" - aber "gut" wurde es in den meisten Fällen nicht. Da wurden dann Ventillöcher aufgebohrt usw. und irgendwann war die ganze Gabel ein Pfusch.

Bei Dämpfern ist es ähnlich: jedes Rad hat eine andere Progressionskurve (und da gibts ganz extreme Unterschiede!) - und der Dämpfer soll aber in allen Radln funktionieren. Wenn der Dämpfer aber ein Grundsetup hat das überall funktionieren soll, dann wird ein degressives/lineares Radl immer schlechter ansprechen und trotzdem durchschlagen, bzw.: a progressives Radl wird viel SAG haben, schnell durch den mittleren Federweg rauschen (je nachdem wann die Progression einsetzt) und zum Schluss bleiben dir immer ein paar mm oder cm ungenutzter FW übrig. Dämpfer der aktuellen Generation (mit Progressionsverstellung etc.) können hier schon Verbesserungen erzielen - aber "Wunder" können auch sie nicht bewirken (bzw.: sind die meisten eben mit den Verstellmöglichkeiten überfordert). Wer schafft es wirklich, die Progression von einem Swinger/DHX genau auf die Progressionskurve der Hinterbaus abzustimmen? Als schneller, wirksamer Durchschlagschutz ist das geeignet, aber wirklich mehr nutzbaren Federweg (besonders im mittleren FW-Bereich) bringt das kaum.

Und genau auf diese Eigenheiten wird der Dämpfer dann per Tuning perfekt eingestellt. Du hast also defacto mehr sinnvoll nutzbaren Federweg zur Verfügung. Das Bike ist nicht schwammig und sitzt tief im SAG, sondern fühlt sich aktiv und kontrolliert an.

Und das alles kannst du schon mit dem "Race" Tuning erreichen, das kaum teurer ist als ein normaler Service.

Beim "ProRace" hast zusätzlich noch den Vorteil der 2-stufigen Zugstufe. Das biete (wiederum in einer Grundsetup Form) z. Zt. sonst nur der RS Vivid. "Grundsetup" deshalb, weil die Zugstufe ja auch wieder auf die Progression von deinem Bike passen muss. Brauchst dir nur folgendes überlegen: Die Zugstufendämpfung ist üblicherweise konstant/linear über den ganzen FW Bereich. Wenn dein Bike jetzt z.B.: auf dem letzten 1/3 vom FW progressiv wird, werden große Schläge mit einer konstanten Zugstufe nicht so effektiv gedämpft - d.h.: der Dämpfer "kickt" bei großen Schlägen.


daß mittlerweile ein gewisser "Stolz" bzw. ein gewisses "Prestige" mitschwingt ist klar. Ich find´s auch absolut übertrieben, daß jedem Einsteiger geraten wird: "Wenn du dir die und die Gabel, oder den und den Dämpfer kaufst, dann musst du den sofort tunen lassen". Das ist Blödsinn. Fast alle der aktuellen Federelement funktionieren schon ganz ordentlich - nur wenn man sein Bike optimieren und verbessern will und dabei die wirkliche Performance und das Fahrverhalten des Bikes im Vordergrund stehen sollen, dann ist das Tunen von Federelementen der beste Ansatz. Ob die Naben XY jetzt gold eloxiert sind und die KeFü XY um 120gramm leichter als die andere ist eigentlich Hirnwi**erei - aber Fahrwerkstuning kann eben echt einen spürbaren Unterschied bringen.

----------


## smelly

Bedank mich jetzt auch noch mal öffentlich für den Post vom Tobias. 
Er hat meine Frage super beantwortet....  :Big Grin:

----------


## punkt

> Bedank mich jetzt auch noch mal öffentlich für den Post vom Tobias. 
> Er hat meine Frage super beantwortet....



ich war vor dem tuning meines dämpfers aus skeptisch, ob sich das ganze wirklich lohnt. bin aber nach einema jahr immer noch begeistert. das ganze funktioniert halt einfach besser. 
serienprodukte sind nicht schlecht, heutzutage sogar verdammt gut, aber ein serienprodukt muss eben eine ganze masse an bikes abdecken. ein getunter dämpfer funktioniert eben nur mit einem fahrer und dem dazugehörigen rahmen.

ob stolz mitschwingt, bezweifle ich mal, denn ich denke, nur ein kleiner teil der bikegemeinde weiß überhaupt, was so ein tuning bewirkt. vielen ist doch die optik tausendmal wichtiger.

----------


## stephan-

> ob stolz mitschwingt, bezweifle ich mal, denn ich denke, nur ein kleiner teil der bikegemeinde weiß überhaupt, was so ein tuning bewirkt. vielen ist doch die optik tausendmal wichtiger.


Trotzdem sieht man hier im Forum und besonders in diesem Thread auch viel von dem Hype der darum gemacht wird - das wirst du, denke ich, nicht absprechen können. 

Ich würde meine Gabel ja auch gern tunen lassen, geht aber leider nicht.  :Confused:

----------


## punkt

> Trotzdem sieht man hier im Forum und besonders in diesem Thread auch viel von dem Hype der darum gemacht wird - das wirst du, denke ich, nicht absprechen können. 
> 
> Ich würde meine Gabel ja auch gern tunen lassen, geht aber leider nicht.


tja, foren setzen halt trends  :EEK!:  
andererseits habe ich meinen dämpfer schon lange vorher zu akira geschickt, das hatte also auf mich zumindest keinen einfluss. ein "anfänger" wird von so einem thread hier sicher schnell überzeugt oder bekommt den eindruck, es würde nicht ohne tuning gehen - das mag durchaus sein.

der "hype", den man hier im dh board vermuten könnte, beruht eigentlich nur darauf, dass hier eine relativ kleine menge an leuten, mit viel fachwissen, vertreten ist. vergleicht man dazu die vielen im sande verlaufenden tuningthreads im ibc, wird das deutlich.

wie dem auch sei, toller support von motopitkan hier  :Smile:

----------


## HansiK55

BraQ oida Pitkan rulezzzz !! volle !!! de kennan aus mein Nachbarortzzz...  :Cool:

----------


## Sethimus

> BraQ oida Pitkan rulezzzz !! volle !!! de kennan aus mein Nachbarortzzz...


krocha?

----------


## downhillman2

un mit akira warste nich zufrieden?@punkt

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Bei Dämpfern ist es ähnlich: jedes Rad hat eine andere Progressionskurve (und da gibts ganz extreme Unterschiede!) - und der Dämpfer soll aber in allen Radln funktionieren. Wenn der Dämpfer aber ein Grundsetup hat das überall funktionieren soll, dann wird ein degressives/lineares Radl immer schlechter ansprechen und trotzdem durchschlagen, bzw.: a progressives Radl wird viel SAG haben, schnell durch den mittleren Federweg rauschen ...


Wird beim Tunen tatsaechlich auch auf die Kinematik eingegangen?
Warum schaffen es eigentlich die Hersteller selbst vernuenftige Gabeln zu bauen? Ich meine die muessen deren eigene Teile ja nicht mal "reverse engineeren". Oder wird beim tuning tatsaechlich etwas gemacht was man nicht von vornherein in die Gabel einbauen kann was sich aber fuer 50-120kg einstellen laesst.

Falls es dumme Fragen sind oder die Fragen schon gestellt/beantwortet wurde ignoriert den Post einfach. Ich hatte nicht die Zeit den ganzen Post zu lesen. Ich will eigentlich nur Fahren aber nach lesen von ein paar Post bin ich jetzt ganz verunsichert und hab das Gefuehl ich kanns ohne Tuning nicht mehr;-)

----------


## JaWa

so...
klink mich auch wieder mal ein!
Gerade weil wir auf die spezielle Kinematik der einzelnen Rahmen eingehen ist ein Tuning in dieser Form möglich....
Warum diese dinge die wir an den Teilen verändern nicht in Serie gemacht werden ist ganz einfach.... Zum ersten wie schon erwähnt soll es für die Masse passen zum anderen ist es auch ein Kostenfaktor... und die Großen Firmen denken sich vermutlich (seien wir uns hier mal ehrlich): warum etwas teureres produzieren wenn etwas das günstiger produziert werden kann auch gut verkauft wird. die Gewinnmarge ist hier doch viel größer! der nächste Punkt ist, dass ein richtiger Gewichtshype besteht und hier auch oft die Funktion darunter leidet...usw..

----------


## smelly

> so...
> klink mich auch wieder mal ein!
> Gerade weil wir auf die spezielle Kinematik der einzelnen Rahmen eingehen ist ein Tuning in dieser Form möglich....
> Warum diese dinge die wir an den Teilen verändern nicht in Serie gemacht werden ist ganz einfach.... Zum ersten wie schon erwähnt soll es für die Masse passen zum anderen ist es auch ein Kostenfaktor... und die Großen Firmen denken sich vermutlich (seien wir uns hier mal ehrlich): warum etwas teureres produzieren wenn etwas das günstiger produziert werden kann auch gut verkauft wird. die Gewinnmarge ist hier doch viel größer! der nächste Punkt ist, dass ein richtiger Gewichtshype besteht und hier auch oft die Funktion darunter leidet...usw..


könnt man sich diesbezüglich mal mit euch unterhalten (über die Tuningmöglichkeiten) ?
- wär nämlich von 01.05. bis 04.05 bei euch in der Gegend (XC Training und Verwande besuchen)
-mir würd´s da am meinen hinteren Luftdämpfer gehen, ob sich da noch was rausholen lässt ??

Lg

Smelly

----------


## JaWa

01.5-04.05 passt super da is der Silberberg DH komm einfach dort vorbei ich bin immer dort!!! reden wir uns das kurzfristig aus!!!

----------


## smelly

> 01.5-04.05 passt super da is der Silberberg DH komm einfach dort vorbei ich bin immer dort!!! reden wir uns das kurzfristig aus!!!


Passt / Danke dir !

----------


## JaWa

Hab nur am Samstag (03.05) am Vormittag Prüfung an der Uni aber sonst wie gesagt bin ich immer am Silberberg (cruisen).

----------


## smelly

> Hab nur am Samstag (03.05) am Vormittag Prüfung an der Uni aber sonst wie gesagt bin ich immer am Silberberg (cruisen).


des lasst sich sicher schon einrichten entweder freitag oder samstag.  :Smile:  

p.s.
am Donnerstag falls es Wetter passt, werd ich mich auf den Soboth quälen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## punkt

> un mit akira warste nich zufrieden?
> @punkt


doch, sehr sogar. den dämpfer fahre ich ja immer noch, nur die boxxer kommt in 2 wochen zu motopitkan. ansonsten ist akira genauso gut wie mp, sowohl von der leistung her, als auch vom support

----------


## klemmi

So, mein Zeug ist auf dem Weg zu euch, Walther! Krieg ich ne Mail wenn das angekommen ist und ich es bezahlen muss?

----------


## JaWa

Klar doch!

----------


## Stylo77

wer fährt eigentlich schon das evo-tuning  ???

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> wer fährt eigentlich schon das evo-tuning  ???


Sam Hill

... und ich bald :Big Grin:

----------


## klemmi

Ich kriegs auch....

@Jawa: Is mein Zeug schon bei euch angekommen?

----------


## brumbrum

Mein Zeug ist auch auf dem Weg. Wäre mir auch wichtig zu wissen, dass es angekommen ist.
Grüsse

----------


## punkt

wenn ihr nen termin habt, wirds schon schnell gehen, außerdem kann man doch pakete online verfolgen in der modernen welt  :Wink:

----------


## klemmi

Jup, meins is da... (laut www.dhl.de) Bis zum WE wirds aber dann sicher nichts werden... :Cry:  
Weiß eigentlich jemand wie das mit den Gebühren ist wenn ich Geld von Deutschland nach Österreich überweise? Muss ich da was extra bezahlen?

----------


## pAz

> Weiß eigentlich jemand wie das mit den Gebühren ist wenn ich Geld von Deutschland nach Österreich überweise? Muss ich da was extra bezahlen?


frag nach IBAN und Bic Codes dann ist es kostenlos (ich glaube gesamte EU)

lg

----------


## klemmi

> frag nach IBAN und Bic Codes dann ist es kostenlos (ich glaube gesamte EU) 
lg

 aaaa... vielen Dank!

----------


## JaWa

Also klemmi deine Teile sind da, stimmt.
WEnn jemand wissen möchte ob seine Teile bei uns angekommen sind, wäre es cool wenn ihr einfach bei uns anrufen könntet, denn ich denke dass diese Dinge hier nicht in den Thread passen.  :Wink:

----------


## Cannon

So, hab das Evo System am Sonntag in Maribor erstmals getestet, und es ist einfach nur genial.
Grobe Stösse kommen nicht durch, die feinen werden auch ausgeblendet, das Einzige was bleibt ist das direkte gefühl zum Untergrund, man weis einfach immer genau was das Vorderrad gerade macht.
Die Gabel taucht beim bremsen nicht weg sodnern baut im Low/Midspeedbereich super Dämpfung auf ohne zu verhärten.
Bremswellen und Wurzeln werden zuverlässig und unauffällig verarbeitet, am Lenker kommt sehr wenig davon an.
Die Zug und Druckstufe lässt sich sehr feinfühlig in einem sinvollen Bereich verstellen, nicht von ungedämpft bis Honig statt Öl.............
Mir hat die Gabel ein wenig zu viel Druckstufendämpfung und die Zugstufe muss noch etwas schneller werden, da die Dämpfungsbereiche von MP auf die Vorliebe des Fahrers eingestellt werden ist das kein Problem, der Verstellbereich wandert nur ein bisschen.
Hab bis dato noch keine bessere Gabel gehabt, bin absolut davon überzeugt dass BOS und co. nicht mehr als ebenbürtig sind.

Ein grosses Dankeschön an MP für diese absolut geniale Entwicklung!!!!!!!

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## Downhoehl

> So, hab das Evo System am Sonntag in Maribor erstmals getestet, und es ist einfach nur genial.
> Grobe Stösse kommen nicht durch, die feinen werden auch ausgeblendet, das Einzige was bleibt ist das direkte gefühl zum Untergrund, man weis einfach immer genau was das Vorderrad gerade macht.
> Die Gabel taucht beim bremsen nicht weg sodnern baut im Low/Midspeedbereich super Dämpfung auf ohne zu verhärten.
> Bremswellen und Wurzeln werden zuverlässig und unauffällig verarbeitet, am Lenker kommt sehr wenig davon an.
> Die Zug und Druckstufe lässt sich sehr feinfühlig in einem sinvollen Bereich verstellen, nicht von ungedämpft bis Honig statt Öl.............
> Mir hat die Gabel ein wenig zu viel Druckstufendämpfung und die Zugstufe muss noch etwas schneller werden, da die Dämpfungsbereiche von MP auf die Vorliebe des Fahrers eingestellt werden ist das kein Problem, der Verstellbereich wandert nur ein bisschen.
> Hab bis dato noch keine bessere Gabel gehabt, bin absolut davon überzeugt dass BOS und co. nicht mehr als ebenbürtig sind.
> 
> Ein grosses Dankeschön an MP für diese absolut geniale Entwicklung!!!!!!!
> ...


Fährst du das Evo-System in einer Luft-Boxxer oder in einer mit Stahlfedern?

----------


## Cannon

Luft, hat nach dem Tuning kein merkliches Losbrechmoment mehr...

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## koan

> Luft, hat nach dem Tuning kein merkliches Losbrechmoment mehr...

 tuned pitkan nun auch die luftfeder?

----------


## Dropdeath

Ich hatte meinen RockShox Pearl 3.3 zum Service bei MP und selbst nach dem Service hatte ich deutliche Pervormanceverbesserungen und besseres Ansprechverhalten. Auch im Vergleich zu einem Fabrikneuen Pearl meines Kumpels, den ich im Neuzustand und eingefahren getestet habe ging er wesentlich flowiger und nicht so lufttypisch hackelig.

Wie gesagt, das ganze war nach einem Service.

----------


## bern

Ich habe am Sonntag meine Gabel das erste Mal ernsthaft getestet. Obwohl die Gabel nicht auf mein Gewicht, bzw auf die verbaute Feder abgestimmt ist, funktioniert sie angenehm unauffällig. Ein komisches Gefühl wenn am Abend die Oberschenkel mehr brennen als die Unterarme.

gruß
bernhard

----------


## JaWa

@koan: wir sind mittlerweile sowiet, dass wie Cannon sicher bestätigen kann, dass eine Luftgabel so sensibel arbeiten kann wie eine Stahlfedergabel selbst wenn man 80, 85 kg wiegt....

----------


## koan

> @koan: wir sind mittlerweile sowiet, dass wie Cannon sicher bestätigen kann, dass eine Luftgabel so sensibel arbeiten kann wie eine Stahlfedergabel selbst wenn man 80, 85 kg wiegt....


Also hat die Luftfederseite auch pitkan Tuningpotential? Die Boxxer WC Luftfederung funktioniert ja an sich recht fein, aber der Unterschied zur Stahlfeder ist nun mal da - Inwieweit optimiert ihr da?

----------


## Sethimus

was kostet es eigentlich einen bereits von euch getunten daempfer auf nen anderen rahmen/fahrer anpassen zu lassen?

----------


## JaWa

@koan: Die Luftgabel wird komplett überarbeitet (beinahe wirklich jedes Teil das zu der Gabel gehört!!!)
@sethimus: das geht im Zuge eines Service mit bei uns...

----------


## pavementjumper

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ne getunte Luftgabel so wie die vom Mischa, sowas von extrem fein is-des is a Wahnsinn, des Teil

----------


## Sethimus

jetzt sollts halt nur fuer die breite masse verfuegbar sein  :Wink:  gibts da jetzt eigentlich schon en groben termin fuer die 66?

----------


## punkt

juhu, meine gabel ist gekommen...und es herrscht weltuntergangswetter  :Mad:   :Flame:   :Bawling:

----------


## DarkSecret

Vor mittwoch kannst du auch nicht fahren   :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## punkt

so, ein erstes fazit der gabel nach dem umbau:

die gabel ist über den ganzen federweg aktiver, aber auch schön straff gehalten. vor allem wurzeln oder bürgersteige  :Mr. Yellow:  werden nahezu komplett glattgebügelt - es bleibt lediglich die information erhalten, dass man über irgendwas drübergefahren ist.

bin beispielsweise mit viel speed auf einen bürgersteig draufgefahren, dass es einen harten durchschlag bis auf die felge gab (war aber keine absicht). von dem schlag kam am lenker aber nichts an. 

wurzeln werden ausgeblendet, einfach draufhalten und drüber. dabei ist die gabel aber keinesfalls weich oder schwammig, sondern gibt genügend rückmeldung von der strecke.

interessant ist auch das zusammenspiel der getunten boxxer mit meinem akira dämpfer. beide funktionieren ähnlich, wobei der akira aber noch ein paar prozent mehr in richtung dh race geht. insgesamt harmoniert das ganze aber sehr gut.

einzig die progression der gabel könnte noch minimal weniger sein, aber da kann man sicher was dran machen.

----------


## DarkSecret

Bin die Gabel vom Punkt heute gefahren.

Der Unterschied zwischen einer "Normalen Boxxer" Und einer Getuint Boxxer, Ist wie Tag und Nacht.

Das Ansprech verhalten ist viel besser. Und am Ende des Federweg schön Hart.

----------


## klemmi

> So, hab das Evo System am Sonntag in Maribor erstmals getestet, und es ist einfach nur genial.
> Grobe Stösse kommen nicht durch, die feinen werden auch ausgeblendet, das Einzige was bleibt ist das direkte gefühl zum Untergrund, man weis einfach immer genau was das Vorderrad gerade macht.
> Die Gabel taucht beim bremsen nicht weg sodnern baut im Low/Midspeedbereich super Dämpfung auf ohne zu verhärten.
> Bremswellen und Wurzeln werden zuverlässig und unauffällig verarbeitet, am Lenker kommt sehr wenig davon an.
> Die Zug und Druckstufe lässt sich sehr feinfühlig in einem sinvollen Bereich verstellen, nicht von ungedämpft bis Honig statt Öl.............
> Mir hat die Gabel ein wenig zu viel Druckstufendämpfung und die Zugstufe muss noch etwas schneller werden, da die Dämpfungsbereiche von MP auf die Vorliebe des Fahrers eingestellt werden ist das kein Problem, der Verstellbereich wandert nur ein bisschen.
> Hab bis dato noch keine bessere Gabel gehabt, bin absolut davon überzeugt dass BOS und co. nicht mehr als ebenbürtig sind.
> 
> Ein grosses Dankeschön an MP für diese absolut geniale Entwicklung!!!!!!!
> ...


Ich konnte meine Gabel auch am WE in Winterberg testen... Kann Cannon´s Erfahrung nur bestätigen. Geht wirklich wahnsinnig gut. Sie geht sehr kontrolliert und die Gabel weiß immer genau was sie zu tun hat :Smile:  

@Cannon: Was meinst du mit: "Mir hat die Gabel ein wenig zu viel Druckstufendämpfung"?

Mein Dämpfer mit ProRace Tuning geht auch besser als vorher, jedoch ist der Unterschied im Vergleich zur Gabel eher gering da er vorher in meinem Giant Glory DH schon sehr gut ging. Nach dem Tuning spricht er noch etwas besser an und die Dämpfung geht etwas besser über den gesamten Federweg.

----------


## stephan-

Was genau wird an der Boxxer mit Motioncontrol eigentlich geändert, damit sie besser funktioniert?
Werden Teile im Inneren ausgetauscht oder wird nur verstellt? Das wäre echt interessant zu wissen, denn die Tage trudelt eine Race 2008 bei mir ein  :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

da komt soviel ich weiss eine komplett neue kartusche wie zb. auch von BOS angeboten rein.....

also des ganze serieninnenleben raus und a neue kartusche samt rohr rein  :Wink: 

edit: der thread wird irgendwie unübersichtlich und die fragen wiederholen sich oder !?

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

:Wink:  


> da komt soviel ich weiss eine komplett neue kartusche wie zb. auch von BOS angeboten rein.....
> 
> also des ganze serieninnenleben raus und a neue kartusche samt rohr rein 
> 
> edit: der thread wird irgendwie unübersichtlich und die fragen wiederholen sich oder !?


Leider stimmts nicht ganz was du sagst:

Die closed cartridge gibts nicht mehr, und das evolution system (oder wies auch immer heißt....) ist limitiert (meins kommt bald-hähä :Cool:  ).

Ich glaub beim normalen erhältlichen tuning wird die bestehende dämpfung modifiziert und nicht eine kartusche eingebaut :Wink:

----------


## stephan-

> Ich glaub beim normalen erhältlichen tuning wird die bestehende dämpfung modifiziert und nicht eine kartusche eingebaut


Richtig, entweder Closed Cartridge, was es nicht mehr gibt, oder Evolution-System.
Aber was da modifiziert wird würde mich interessieren.. klar, dass MP hier nicht die Arbeitsschritte preisgeben wird, aber vielleicht hat jemand den ein oder anderen Tipp.

----------


## punkt

> Richtig, entweder Closed Cartridge, was es nicht mehr gibt, oder Evolution-System.
> Aber was da modifiziert wird würde mich interessieren.. klar, dass MP hier nicht die Arbeitsschritte preisgeben wird, aber vielleicht hat jemand den ein oder anderen Tipp.


es müsste sich nur jemand mit diesem tuning die mühe machen, die gabel mal zu zerlegen und zu fotografieren  :EEK!:

----------


## Red

Reizen würde mich das schon länger, aber das ist immer so eine Sauerei mit dem Öl.

----------


## smoe

ich weiss wies ausschaut ..  :Twisted:  

PM für bankverbindung.. is ja net ganz billig die info  :Twisted:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Das Evolution System zerfällt bei unautorisierter öffnung von selbst zu staub!

Also lass die finger davon du lauser :EEK!:

----------


## znarf

Hallöchen,
habt ihr MotoPitkaner Erfahrung mit Dämpfern in nem Giant REIGN X?

Ich habe einen DHX Air 4.0 und einen Roco WC Stahlfeder hier.
Der DHX Air gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, den Roco hab ich noch nicht getestet. Ich vermute mal der Roco ist deutlich besser zu tunen, allerdings hat das Rad ja eine recht spezielle Kennlinie.

Da ich mir selbst mal wieder was gönnen "darf" würde ich gerne einen von beiden Dämpfern tunen lassen. Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage welchen der beiden.

Gewicht ist nicht so wichtig, da das Rad ansonsten schön leicht ist. Performance zählt, Pedalierbarkeit bei gleichzeitig sensiblem Ansprechverhalten wäre mein Wunschtraum. 

Also, PRO-Race Tuning in welchen Dämpfer ?  :Smile:  

Grüße Znarf

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Hallöchen,
> habt ihr MotoPitkaner Erfahrung mit Dämpfern in nem Giant REIGN X?
> 
> Ich habe einen DHX Air 4.0 und einen Roco WC Stahlfeder hier.
> Der DHX Air gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, den Roco hab ich noch nicht getestet. Ich vermute mal der Roco ist deutlich besser zu tunen, allerdings hat das Rad ja eine recht spezielle Kennlinie.
> 
> Da ich mir selbst mal wieder was gönnen "darf" würde ich gerne einen von beiden Dämpfern tunen lassen. Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage welchen der beiden.
> 
> Gewicht ist nicht so wichtig, da das Rad ansonsten schön leicht ist. Performance zählt, Pedalierbarkeit bei gleichzeitig sensiblem Ansprechverhalten wäre mein Wunschtraum. 
> ...


Wieso hat das rad eine spezielle Kennlinie?
Interessiert mich, weil ich selbst neuerdings eins hab....

----------


## koan

> Wieso hat das rad eine spezielle Kennlinie?
> Interessiert mich, weil ich selbst neuerdings eins hab....


glaub auch kaum, dass das neue ReignX eine "spezielle" Kennlinie hat. Praktisch alle Giant Rahmen sind ähnlich ausgelegt, alle brav progressiv, je mehr Federweg der Rahmen, desto größere Progression wird eingeplant.

----------


## znarf

Hallöchen,
speziell war nicht negativ gemeint,
speziell meine ich in Bezug auf: 

1.Keine Plattform nötig wegen Maestro/VPP System

2.Relativ hohes Übersetzungsverhältnis von 3:1 (was nicht schlecht ist, muss man aber halt bei schweren Fahrern berücksichtigen)

3.Gute Endprogression braucht der Dämpfer schon, sonst knallt er durch, ist ja aber auch normal.

@Phimose: Glückwunsch zum genialen neuen Rad. Ich finde das Reign X wirklich genial, habe bisher kein besseres Rad gehabt. 
Im Vergleich zum Specialized SX Trail gefällt mir der Hinterbau und die Geometrie wesentlich besser. 
Der Hinterbau geht schon mit nem "normalen" Dämpfer super gut.
Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen was noch viel besser werden soll.
Werde es trotzdem mal probieren.
Motopitkan steht hier ja hoch im Kurs.

Was für einen Dämpfer fährst du denn?

Grüße Znarf

----------


## tibo13

Hab den DHX Air 5.0 mit Pro Race Tuning im Glory One. Ist allererste Sahne und nur zu empfehlen. Kann allerdings keinen direkten Vergleich zu einem getunten Roco ziehen.

----------


## DirtMerchant

wieviel lässt sich denn aus einem manitou swinger coil 4way für ein demo9 rausholen?

----------


## JaWa

Endlich wiedermal zeit um zu schreiben.... :Wink:  
@znarf: Kurz gesagt: Koan hat recht!
@Demowolf: Das Demo geht schon von haus aus sehr gut, jedoch haben wir die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Bike nach dem Tuning noch aktiver ist, besser arbeitet und mehr Traktion hat!

----------


## stephan-

JaWa, dir ist der Thread um das Boxxer-Selbsttuning sicher nicht entgangen, es geht um die selbstsichernde Mutter die hinzugefügt wird - was hälst du von dieser Methode? Einige Leute sagen, man würde so schlichtweg die Druckstufe deaktivieren.
Wollte mal eine Meinung vom Fachmann hören, dürfte im Grunde ja nicht in die Privatsphäre von MP eingreifen...

----------


## DasMatti

Sers JaWa, wollt(mal wieder) höflich fragen wies mit meiner Travis Feder ausschaut...warsch weiß Manitou noch nix - oder ?  :Big Grin: 

ride on
matti

----------


## JaWa

@DasMatti: es gibt noch immer nix neues von Manitou, aber ich kelmm mich morgen wieder dahinter wenn ich wieder in der Firma bin (hock grad in einer Vorlesung :Wink:  )

@stephan: buuuuhhh!!! das schriftlich zu erklären wird mühsam, aber ich werd es versuchen zu erklären! Also:
Wenn man eine Mutter reinschraubt und dadurch das Ventil öffnet, verringert man zwar das Losbrechmoment, jedoch aber auch die Lowspeed und Highspeeddruckstufe! durch die permanente Öffnung des Ventils bringt die Einstellung der Lowspeed Druckstufe nicht mehr viel, da die Bohrung ständig offen ist. Die HIghspeed Druckstufe wird insofern verringert, da sich die Kunststoffeinheit ja komprimiert wenn ein schneller Schlag kommt (aufgrund dessen, dass das Öl nicht schnell genug durch die "Serien Lowspeed-Bohrung" fliesen kann. wenn sich diese Einheit komprimiert wird die Lowspeed-Bohrung komplett geöffnet und das Öl fliest hier durch. Also eigentlich kann man sagen simuliert man durch diese Mutter einen schnellen Schlag dass das Öl durch die gesamte Lowspeed-Bohrung fliesen kann.
Wir sind von einer Dämpfungsreduktion nicht überzeugt, da schläge oft härter auf die Arme kommen wenn man nur auf der Feder herumreitet als wenn man eine ordentliche Dämpfung hat.
Ich zum Beispiel fahre mit meinen fast 95 kg (inkl Ausrüstung) eine Standardfeder mit relativ viel Dämpfung.
Das Losbrechmoment kann auch anders minimiert werden als das man die Dämpfung reduziert!!!

Hoffe das mal so ein bisschen erklärt zu haben. Es gäbe schon noch einiges zu sagen, jedoch glaube ich, dass es doch etwas viel werden würde.

----------


## stephan-

> Hoffe das mal so ein bisschen erklärt zu haben. Es gäbe schon noch einiges zu sagen, jedoch glaube ich, dass es doch etwas viel werden würde.


Ja, danke für die klärende Antwort. Wenn dir mal langweilig ist, nehme ich auch die anderen Informationen gerne mit, am liebsten nehm ich aber Tipps zum tunen dre Boxxer  :Big Grin:

----------


## klemmi

> Das Losbrechmoment kann auch anders minimiert werden als das man die Dämpfung reduziert!!!

 Nämlich mit nem pitkan-Tuning :Big Grin:  
Walter wie sieht´s mit meinem Restmüll aus?

----------


## klamsi

> Zitat von JaWa
> Das Losbrechmoment kann auch anders minimiert werden als das man die Dämpfung reduziert!!!





> Zitat von Klemmi 
> Nämlich mit nem pitkan-Tuning


ich weiss sogar wie....aber  :Shhh:  verraten wird nix....nur gegen bares  :Twisted:   :Wink:

----------


## Red

So, nachdem ich meine Kartusche eine Zeit lang gefahren und jetzt zerlegt habe und mir von einem Bekannten angehört habe wie ihr teilweise mit Kunden und ihren Gabeln umgeht bei MP, lautet mein Fazit: Von mir bekommt ihr nichts zum Service oder Tuning.
Der Support durch Walter Jammernegg war super, aber die primitive Dämpfung in der Kartusche und so ein, zwei weitere Dinge daran finde ich eher enttäuschend.
Lieber eine gut abgestimmte TPC+ Gabel von Manitou, die kann mehr.

----------


## DasMatti

> So, nachdem ich meine Kartusche eine Zeit lang gefahren und jetzt zerlegt habe und mir von einem Bekannten angehört habe wie ihr teilweise mit Kunden und ihren Gabeln umgeht bei MP, lautet mein Fazit: Von mir bekommt ihr nichts zum Service oder Tuning.
> Der Support durch Walter Jammernegg war super, aber die primitive Dämpfung in der Kartusche und so ein, zwei weitere Dinge daran finde ich eher enttäuschend.
> Lieber eine gut abgestimmte TPC+ Gabel von Manitou, die kann mehr.


meinst das ernst, oder erkenn ich um 8uhr in der früh einfach keine ironie?

ride on
matti

----------


## pavementjumper

> meinst das ernst, oder erkenn ich um 8uhr in der früh einfach keine ironie?
> 
> ride on
> matti



Genau das hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt.

Was passt denn nicht an MP-Tuning?


Mfg Pavement

----------


## punkt

> So, nachdem ich meine Kartusche eine Zeit lang gefahren und jetzt zerlegt habe und mir von einem Bekannten angehört habe wie ihr teilweise mit Kunden und ihren Gabeln umgeht bei MP, lautet mein Fazit: Von mir bekommt ihr nichts zum Service oder Tuning.
> Der Support durch Walter Jammernegg war super, aber die primitive Dämpfung in der Kartusche und so ein, zwei weitere Dinge daran finde ich eher enttäuschend.
> Lieber eine gut abgestimmte TPC+ Gabel von Manitou, die kann mehr.


jetzt musst du aber ein paar details mehr enthüllen. 
aber was hat eine "primitive" dämpfung mit enttäuschung zu tun? die original dämpfung ist auch nicht grade high tech und fakt ist ja, dass die gabel nach dem umbau deutlich besser funktioniert.

----------


## klamsi

details wären jetzt echt interessant....aber was mich auch noch interessiert is was du für ein tuning machen hast lassen ?

----------


## BATMAN

er hat ne geschlossene Kartusche

wird sich sicher noch mal detaillierter dazu melden

----------


## DarkSecret

Hatt jemand ein V-10 von 2004 mit einem Mp Fahrwerk ? 

Wenn ja lohnt es sich ? ^^ . Will meine Gabel und mein 5th Dämpfer Hinschicken  :Smile:  

Mfg Kevin.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ja ich kenn da wen. 
schreib mir pm

----------


## Red

Aus meiner Sicht war Motopitkan Anfang der Saison einfach überlastet, weshalb es zu Verzögerungen und Schlampereien bei der Ausführung ihrer Arbeit kam.
Manches was mir berichtet wurde hört sich aber auch etwas nach mangelhaften handwerklichen Fähigkeiten an.  :Confused:  
Vielleicht solltet ihr nochmal darüber nachdenken, wie man mit dem Eigentum des Kunden umgeht und eure Qualitätskontrolle verbessern.
Ich bin selbst Handwerker und weiß was man sich erlauben kann und was nicht.



Wichtig zu sagen ist, dass meine Kritik an der Dämpfung sich nur auf die erste Version der geschlossenen Kartusche bezieht. Ein Race Tuning, mit Abtimmung der Original Dämpfung kann durchaus gute Erfolge erzielen. Auch traue ich Motopitkan zu, dass ihre gewonnenen Erfahrungen in das Evo System eingeflossen sind und es vielleicht deutlich besser funktioniert bzw. deutlich ausgefeiltere Technik bietet als die erste Kartusche. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Zum anderen hab ich die Gabel gebraucht und fertig getunt von Tobias, dem Eröffner dieses Threads gekauft, sie war also nicht auf mich abgestimmt.
Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Gabel eigentlich nicht das kann was ich mir erhofft hatte. Das liegt daran, dass der Aufbau der Dämpfungseinheit, wie ich oben schon geschrieben hatte, sehr primitiv ist.

Zur Technik:
Für die Highspeed Druckstufe ist ein einzelnes federbelastetes Shim/Federplättchen zuständig, Lowspeed Druckstufe und die gesamte Zugstufe wird über einen Bypass des Kolben erledigt, dessen Querschnitt sich anpassen lässt (durch eine Dämpfungsnadel, die man von unten außen verstellen kann). Fertig, mehr gibt es nicht zu sehen.
Deshalb ist eine Verstellung der Zugstufe auch immer an eine Verstellung der Lowspeed Druckstufe gekoppelt.
Größter Kritikpunkt war für mich immer die Zugstufendämpfung. Grundsätzlich war sie mir über den gesamten Geschwindigkeitsbereich zu stark. Leider gibt es eben keine Shims und auch keine Entkoppelung von der Lowspeed-Druckstufe, weshalb sich ein effektives Tuning der Zugstufendämpfung nicht realisieren lässt. Verwende ich dünneres Öl, reduziere ich auch gleichzeitig die Druckstufendämpfung und ich habe keine Möglichkeit die Zugstufendämpfung nur in einem bestimmten Geschwindigkeitsbereich zu beeinflussen.
Das ist schade, denn die Lowspeed Druckstufendämpfung war eigentlich fast so wie ich sie will und die Highspeed-Druckstufe passte sogar ziemlich gut.

Das was da auf der Federseite vom Tobias als Highspeed Druckstufe bezeichnet wurde - ein Kolben am unteren Ende des Standrohres - würde ich eher als hydraulischen Durchschlagschutz bezeichnen, der je nach Ölstand früher oder später einsetzt. Gar nicht so dumm eigentlich, wenn auch nicht besonders elegant.



P.S. Ich weiß, das war jetzt sehr öffentliche Kritik, aber ich hoffe Motopitkan kann damit umgehen.

----------


## klamsi

> Manches was mir berichtet wurde hört sich aber auch etwas nach mangelhaften handwerklichen Fähigkeiten an.
> 
> Vielleicht solltet ihr nochmal darüber nachdenken, wie man mit dem Eigentum des Kunden umgeht und eure Qualitätskontrolle verbessern.


würdest du das vl. noch näher ausführen inwiefern du das meinst ? würd mich persönlich interssieren nachdem ich mein zeug ja auch dort hatte ! 




> Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Gabel eigentlich nicht das kann was ich mir erhofft hatte.


darf ma fragen was du dir genau erwartet hast von der gabel ?


find solche negative (öffentliche) kritik gut !...es soll ja nicht so sein das man sich wenn man mit etwas unzufrieden ist nichts sagen traut und nur positive punkte öffentlich gemacht werden !!!

----------


## Red

> darf ma fragen was du dir genau erwartet hast von der gabel ?


Etwas bessere Dämpfungstechnik, die sich besser abstimmen lässt und nicht so plump arbeitet.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Aus meiner Sicht war Motopitkan Anfang der Saison einfach überlastet, weshalb es zu Verzögerungen und Schlampereien bei der Ausführung ihrer Arbeit kam.
> Manches was mir berichtet wurde hört sich aber auch etwas nach mangelhaften handwerklichen Fähigkeiten an.  
> Vielleicht solltet ihr nochmal darüber nachdenken, wie man mit dem Eigentum des Kunden umgeht und eure Qualitätskontrolle verbessern.
> Ich bin selbst Handwerker und weiß was man sich erlauben kann und was nicht.


Wenn du schon sowas behauptest solltest du auch genau sagen worum es sich handelt, ansonsten sind solche aussagen als haltlose bahauptungen zu betrachten....

----------


## stephan-

> So, nachdem ich meine Kartusche eine Zeit lang gefahren und jetzt zerlegt habe und mir von einem Bekannten angehört habe wie ihr teilweise mit Kunden und ihren Gabeln umgeht bei MP, lautet mein Fazit: Von mir bekommt ihr nichts zum Service oder Tuning.
> Der Support durch Walter Jammernegg war super, aber die primitive Dämpfung in der Kartusche und so ein, zwei weitere Dinge daran finde ich eher enttäuschend.
> Lieber eine gut abgestimmte TPC+ Gabel von Manitou, die kann mehr.


Boxxer Closed Cartridge? Erzähl mal genauer - würde mich, bei den ganzen Lobeshymnen hier, auch mal interessieren.

Edit: Schon erledigt, hab nicht auf die 2. Seite geguckt.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

@Red

erzählt mal, wie geht MP mit seinen Kunden um? ich kann nur von mir erzählen, die ham für sogar an einem Samstag bis um 11 am abend geschuftet, damit ich am nächsten tag fahren konnte........

----------


## Red

> Wenn du schon sowas behauptest solltest du auch genau sagen worum es sich handelt, ansonsten sind solche aussagen als haltlose bahauptungen zu betrachten....


Die Details erfährt gerne der Jawa persönlich, aber breittreten werde ich sie hier nicht.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass die Aussage zu den handwerklichen Fähigkeiten zwar spitz formuliert ist, aber durchaus einen Hintergrund hat.


@Wyatt_Erb: Ein guter Kundenservice zeichnet sich halt auch dadurch aus, dass man einen Kunden bei Reklamationen/Problemen nicht einfach im Regen stehen lässt und jegliche Möglichkeit, dass man selbst Fehler gemacht hat weit von sich weist.
Einfach nur zu behaupten, dass der Kunde oder auch der Gabelhersteller schuld sei, ist nicht zielführend in so einem Fall.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

naja, da magst du ja grundsätzlich recht haben, aber kannst du fix sagen, das diese "erzählungen", die an dich herangetragen wurden, wirklich so stimmen, wie es erzählt worden ist. oft gibts es ja immer 2 meinungen, die man sich anhören sollte, bevor man selber ein Statement abgibt....

----------


## punkt

die frage ist halt, ob man das hier im forum breittreten sollte und ob es sich vielleicht nur um einen oder mehrere einzelfälle handelt.

----------


## JaWa

Um hier mal Stellung zu den letzten Posts zu nehmen!
Die Cartridge von Tobias war die erste offiziell verkaufte Cartridge!
Die Dämpfung als primitiv zu bezeichnen ist, wie ich finde nicht ganz ok. Sie ist zwar simpel aufgebaut, jedoch funktioniert sie besser als in Serie!
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob wir das bei Tobias schon gemacht haben, jedoch ließen wir für diese Cartridge eigene Dämpfungskolben anfertigen (sowie Trennkolben etc.). Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist der Wunsch nach einer komplexen Dämpfung. Komplexität bedeutet nicht immer auch bessere Performance. Bis dato waren sämtliche Kunden die das CCS verbaut bekommen haben mit diesem doch sehr zufrieden!!!
Auch dir Red habe ich angeboten die Cartridge von Tobias für dich (und auf deine Vorlieben) abzustimmen. Dieses Angebot hast du jedoch (soweit ich weiß) nicht genutzt!!!
Die Kritik an den Verzögerungen, muss ich sagen, ist gerechtfertigt. Wir waren doch sehr ausgelastet. Aus diesem Grund werden mittlerweile auch sämtlice Fahrwerke nur mehr gegen Terminvereinbarung entgegengenommen. Fahrwerke ohne Termin werden je nach Auslastung eingeschoben.
Was unsere handwerklichen Fähigkeiten betrifft, weiß ich nicht genau was hier gemeint ist. Immerhin denke ich sprechen all die positiven Rüchmeldungen hier im Thread und auch im "real life" für sich sprechen.
Ich würde mich doch sehr freuen wenn du mir eine detaillierte P.M. schreibst wie wir mit unseren Kunden umgehen! Ich beantworte jede Frage so schnell es geht, wir tunen die Federelemente öfter als einmal sollte jemanden die Performance nach dem Tuning nicht zusagen und machen sehr viel auf Kulanz. Ich kann mir ungefähr vorstellen, wer dein Bekannter ist (wer, und um was es hier genau geht, hat in einem öffentlichen Thread nichts verloren und wird von mir aus reiner Professionalität sicher nicht breit getreten), denn es gibt bei uns genau einen Fall (von dem wir wissen) der mit unserer Arbeit unzufrieden ist.
Du schreibst hier von einem Tuning das vor 1,5 Jahren gemacht wurde. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt hat sich einiges getan! Aus diesem Grund gibt es auch das CCS seit Beginn des Jahres nicht mehr.
Auch hier sprechen die positiven Rückmeldungen wieder klar für sich!
Ich wüsste nicht wen wir bei Problemen und Reklamationen im Regen stehen  gelassen haben. Ein gutes Beispiel für Service wäre da doch deine Anfrage bezüglich Absitmmung von Tobias Cartridge! Ich denke ich habe dir alle Tipps gegeben die ich geben konnte und mein Schlußangebot eine, vor 1,5 Jahren getunte Gabel komplett neu auf dich abzustimmen war denke ich auch nicht das schlechteste. Aus diesem Grund verstehe ich nicht warum du meinst wir kümmern uns nicht um die Probleme und Reklamationen unserer Kunden.

----------


## Stylo77

er meint zum beispiel die geschichte

zitat franken-bc

"Als ich mitbekommen habe, dass es einen Nachfolger für das CCS geben soll, welches laut Aussage eines bekannten gut funktioniert,
habe ich beschlossen meine Fox 40 gegen eine getunete Boxxer auszutauschen.
Die Anfragen bei MP liesen mich hoffen, dass das bald von statten gehen könnte.
Also habe ich eine nagelneue Boxxer World Cup von 2008 bestellt um sie zum tunen zu schicken.

Habe beim ersten Mal nur das Dämpferstandrohr geschickt, wie es beim CCS üblich war.
Andere Infos dazu von MP hatte ich nicht.
Nach ein bisschen Wartezeit und Infos aus dem DH Rangers Forum, habe ich bei MP angerufen.
Die Information die ich bekam war nicht das was ich erwartet hatte, aber immerhin etwas.
Ich meinte ich würde mein neues Rad schon ganz gerne mal fahren.
Darauf hin wurde gesagt, sie schicken mir das Standrohr unbearbeitet zurück, da es noch Probleme gäbe mit dem EVO Tuning.

Soweit auch mal nicht das Schlimmste. Das Standrohr kam wieder und ich bin 2 mal damit gefahren.
Dadurch wusste ich wenigstens wie eine Serien Boxxer geht.
War positiv überrascht, ging wesentlich besser als meine 2008er Fox 40.

Nach den 2 Ausfahrten, welche völlig ohne Sturz oder Steinkontakt abliefen, wollte ich das Standohr dann wieder einschicken.
Über ein paar Ecken habe ich erfahren, dass MP die ganze Gabel zur Bearbeitung des Evo Tunings braucht.
Diese Information wurde mir von MP nicht mitgeteilt, obwohl sie beim ersten Einschicken gesehen haben dass von mir nur das Standrohr kam.

Um ein harmonisches Fahrwerk zu erhalten beschloss ich auch den Hinterbau tunen zu lassen.
Wollte mich dann informieren welche die beste Wahl wäre, Vivid, Roco Coil oder Air, Fox DHX Air oder Coil.
Die Flut an Anfragen hat den Kontakt zu MP wohl etwas überstrapaziert.
Nachdem sich dann noch die Frage stellte, ob man Fox Federn aufweiten kann, so dass sie über einen Vivid passt,
kam als Antwort man könne den Federsitz weiten.
Meine Annahme, dass MP das macht, war dann falsch. War nur eine Idee von ihnen.
Vivid fiel also mangels durch den Rahmen passender Feder weg.
Da MP mir mitteilte, dass sie auf dem Fox DHX 5.0 Coil gute Erfahrungen im Lapierre DH 230 gemacht haben,
habe ich zur jetzt ganzen Gabel den DHX Coil und Air gepackt und abgeschickt.

Trotz Termin war nach einer Woche noch nichts an meinen Teilen erledigt.
Dabei hatte ich auch etwas Glück, da ich dann das Tuning für den Air Dämpfer noch streichen konnte.
Nachdem mir versichert wurde, dass diverse Fahrer auch den DHX im LP DH 230 fuhren, teilweise sogar mit Ti Feder,
ohne dass es am Rahem anging.

Als dann nach 2 Wochen endlich wieder alles da war, packte ich das Zeug aus und bekam erstmal einen Schreck.
Gegen meinen ausdücklichen schriftlichen Wunsch wurden meine Decals entfernt und durch MP Sticker ersetzt.
Kommentar dazu war, dass dies in der Flut an Mails wegen des Hinterbaudämpfers untergegangen sei!
Das war aber nicht das Schlimmste!
Die neue Gabel hatte an beiden unteren Enden der Tauchrohreinheit aussen tiefe Kratzer bis auf das Magnesium.
Und wo die Dichtungen aus den Sitzen gehebelt wurden waren unschöne Eindrücke am Sitz zu sehen. 	
Eine Anruf bei MP brachte nur die Erkenntnis, dass die Kratzer auf unerklärlicheweise in meine neue Gabel gekommen sind!
Da könne man jetzt auch nichts mehr machen.
Die einzige Anleitung zur Gabel war ein mit Eding auf die Standrohre geschriebenes 0mm links und +15mm rechts.
Naja, da mich das schon interessierte und ich auch noch bisschen was zum empfohlenen Druck in Gabel und Dämpfer wissen wollte,
habe ich wieder einmal angerufen.
Mir wurde erklärt, dass die Dämpferseite wegen besseren Ansprechverhaltens 15mm höher stehen sollte als die Federseite,
welche den Anschlag fürs Ausfedern stellt.
So habe ich es dann auch gemacht, abgesehen davon dass es häßlich aussieht passte es wenigstens zu dem billigen grauen
Plastikknopf zum einstellen der Compression, den man für seine hart erspartes Geld bekommt.
Leider hat die Gabel dann geklappert, wie mit losem Steuersatz.
Nachdem ich die Überhöhung auf 11mm verringert hatte war es weg.
Die folgenden 2 Bikeparkbesuche brachten zu Tage dass die Gabel nicht mit dem Hinterbau mit halten kann,
wesentlich härter ist und die Zgustufe viel zu langsam.
Auf schnelle Schläge machte die Gabel komplett zu, von oben von Luftfeder und Druckstufe gehalten und nach unten lies die Zugstufe sie nicht raus.
Das saugt super die Kraft aus den Händen!
Es stellte sich zudem herraus, dass die Feder sehr wohl am Rahmen schleift und das nicht gerade leise!

Es half alles nichts, die Dämpfung der Gabel musste überarbeitet werden.
Diesmal wollte MP wirklich nur das Dämpfungsrohr.
Dies hab ich dann ausgebaut und weitere Überraschungen erlebt!
Die Montagefase des Standrohrs wies ebenfalls Kratzer auf.
Ich schickte das Rohr weg, nachdem abgesprochen war dass es auf einen Tag erledigt werden würde und dann wieder raus ginge.
Ich erwähnte die Kratzer am Standrohr auf dem Zetterl auf dem auch stand dass die Zugstufe wesentlich schneller einzustellen sei,
und etwas mehr Progression über die Dämpfung wünschenswert wäre.
Als ich nach 2 Wochen angerufen habe um zu fragen was los ist, wurde mir allen Ernstes mitgeteilt, dass es normal nicht so lange dauert.
Aber bei mir schon, weil ich ihnen die Kratzer unterstellt habe, die nach Meinung von MP wohl von einem Durchschlag kommen.
Hm, da muss ich aber die Schuld von mir weisen, selbst wenn die gabel voll durchgekracht wäre, hätte nur die Federseite aufgesetzt,
weil die Dämpferseite war ja 11mm überhöht.
Daraufhin bekam ich nur Zustimmung, aber auch keine weitere Erklärung.

Gut einen Kunden deswegen extra lang ohne Info warten zu lassen.
Wenigstens kam als Empfehlung daraufhin ich solle auf jeder Seite 3 Durchschlagsgummis fahren damit da nichts passiert.
Wohl gemerkt, auf beiden Seiten, auch wenn die Dämpungsseite überhöht ist.
Fahre die Gabel jetzt so, das beide Seiten gleichzeitig durchgehen und je 2 Endanschlagsdämpfer haben.
Erscheint mir Krafteinleitungstechnisch wesentlich sinnvoller als eins mit 3 zu schützen und 3 so spazieren zu fahren. 	
Beim Zusammenbau ging es dann weiter!
Die Führungsbuchsen, welche beim Tuning Probleme gemacht haben( was der Grund war warum ich da 2 Wochen gewartet habe)
wurde mit Ölkanälen versehen und zusätzlich mit Spiel.
Die Staubdichtungen wurden wohl mit einem Cutter bearbeitet und die untere, innenliegende Hälfte samt Spannfeder, einfach freihand weggeschnitten.
Naja, wusste jetzt nicht genau wo ich jetzt das Fett zur Dichtung und Schmierung plazieren sollte.
Aber wenigstens spricht sie dank Spiel und kaputter Dichtungen super an.

Um sie mit weniger Federluftdruck ohne Durchschläge fahren zu können,
habe ich die Menge des Schmieröls jetzt wieder auf die werksmäßig angegebenen 15ml erhöht.
Das biete am Ende einen wirklich guten Endanschlagschutz.
Statt der nur 8ml und der 6 Gummipuffer wie es von MP empfohlen wird.
Zugstufe, Ansprechverhalten und Durchschlagschutz sind jetzt wirklich sehr gut.
Aber meine Lust auf dieses Ding ist wesentlich kleiner als 0.

Wenn sie wer kaufen will, gerne!
So jetzt bin ich mit meiner Geschichte fertig.
Hab bestimmt was vergessen."

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Zum vorigen Post:

Wenn jemand behauptet ein Fox DHX Coil schleift am Lapierre 230er Rahmen, dann ist der Typ (und der Rest, der von ihm geschrieben wird) nicht mehr ernst zu nehmen weil ich kenne wen der is mit einem Roco Coil, der viel dickere Federn hat ohne Probleme damit gefahren :Cool:  



Und jetzt der Oberclou!!!!

Zitat KLAMSI :Big Grin:  (in einem anderen Forum....sihe Signatur Stylo 77.. :Cool:  )

_"hab mir das jetzt mal durchgelesen und ich hab teilweise schmunzeln müssen....

wir haben gestern an meiner boxxer die öldichtung gewechselt und da ist uns ebenfalls diese abgeschnittene staubdichtung aufgefallen....zugegeben sauer war ich nicht aber lächerlich hab ichs gefunden....des merkt keine sau...vom ansprechverhalten her....und ich schon gar nicht...

die kratzer hatte ich auch....sie waren allerdings so gering das es mir die mühe nicht wert war mich darüber aufzuregen den nach dem ersten tag schladming sieht sie sowieso so aus....war aber vl. ein fehler...

was mich allgemein noch interessieren würde....wie seit/wart ihr mit dem fahrverhalten zufrieden ?...also von AK-83 hab ichs ja gelesen aber gibts noch andere meinungen ?....ich muss nämlich gestehen ich bin ("nur" pro race tuning) nicht ganz überzeugt (gibt da ja so gerüchte von bremswellen ausblenden usw....verspür ich leida nicht...andere erfahrungen ? bzw. tips.... bzw. detailiert warum es sich nicht gut angefühlt hat ?

...würde meine boxxer/metel wohl nicht mehr hinschicken...zumindest nicht um den preis...

@RedOne: hast du ev. photos vom inneren tät mich doch interessieren wie die PitkanBlackbox aussieht  (hats die frage schon gegeben, wann ja sorry...)

edit: im downhill-board (konkurenz ?  ) schreib ich das jetzt bewusst nicht...ich nehme mal an einige können sich denken warum....finds aber super das sich auch mal wer was negatives darüber sagen traut....egal wo !!!"_


FRAGE: Was für ein falscher Zechen bist du bitte lieber Klamsi, am Semmering hast du noch im Zelt vor versammelter Belegschaft (Walter, Rü etc) Motopitkan und deren tuning in höchstem Maße gelobt.... :EEK!:  
Nice personality- congratulations!!  Shame on you :Frown:  




P.S.: Ich war auch besitzer einer Closed Cartridge und sie hat sehr gut funktioniert, der Fox-Dämpfer von MP getunt geht besser als allles vorher gefahrene

----------


## punkt

tuning ist und bleibt nunmal sujektiv. das eventuell mal ein kratzer drankommt, nunja, das läßt sich verschmerzen. jeder der gelegentlich an seiner gabel oder am bike schraubt, weiß, dass man nicht immer 100% sauber arbeiten kann!! jedem ist schon mal ein schlüssel abgerutscht oder sowas. bei mp arbeiten auch nur menschen. solange die funktion nicht beeinträchtigt wird, wayne.
ob einem das tuning gefällt, ist immer eine andere sache, genauso empfindet jeder das fahrverhalten anders.
finde es grad irgendwie peinlich, wie aus einer geschicht so viel rausgeholt wird.

auch ich habe einen kratzer vom tuning davongetragen, trotzdem überzeugt mich das ergebnis (egal wie primitiv oder komplex es ist) und ich werde jedem der fragt, positives berichten.

----------


## klamsi

> FRAGE: Was für ein falscher Zechen bist du bitte lieber Klamsi, am Semmering hast du noch im Zelt vor versammelter Belegschaft (Walter, Rü etc) Motopitkan und deren tuning in höchstem Maße gelobt.... 
> Nice personality- congratulations!! Shame on you


am semmering war ich noch nie in meinem leben....insofern tut es mir leid das ich das dort gesagt haben soll...ich weiss nicht wie ich das geschafft habe... :Wink: 

ich kann mich auch sonst nicht erinnern das ich mich schon mal in höchsten tönen darüber geäussert habe....fest steht für mich das ich nun nach einigen fahrten in schladming usw. für mich nicht den riesen vorteil verspüre denn ich vl. aus leichtgläubigkeit usw. mir von dem tuning erwartet habe....vl. bin ich auch enifach nicht das sensibelchen was die federung angeht....ich bin aber gerne für tipps offen wie ich meine gabel vl. doch noch genau so bekomme wie ich sie will.....

über den service von mp hab ich mich glaub ich nie schlecht geäussert und das kann ich auch nicht....walter hat mich immer freundlich beraten..dafür bedanke ich mich auch sehr herzlich....das hat aber mit dem ergebniss der arbeit und dem fahrverhalten der gabel für mich weniger zu tun....

edit: vl. erwarte ich mir von meinen federelemente auch einfach etwas unmögliches (eierlegende wollmilchsau) und ich bin einfach nicht zufreiden zu kreigen  :Wink:

----------


## DarkSecret

> tuning ist und bleibt nunmal sujektiv. das eventuell mal ein kratzer drankommt, nunja, das läßt sich verschmerzen. jeder der gelegentlich an seiner gabel oder am bike schraubt, weiß, dass man nicht immer 100% sauber arbeiten kann!! jedem ist schon mal ein schlüssel abgerutscht oder sowas. bei mp arbeiten auch nur menschen. solange die funktion nicht beeinträchtigt wird, wayne.
> ob einem das tuning gefällt, ist immer eine andere sache, genauso empfindet jeder das fahrverhalten anders.
> finde es grad irgendwie peinlich, wie aus einer geschicht so viel rausgeholt wird.
> 
> auch ich habe einen kratzer vom tuning davongetragen, trotzdem überzeugt mich das ergebnis (egal wie primitiv oder komplex es ist) und ich werde jedem der fragt, positives berichten.


Richtig !  :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## klemmi

Also bei mir gab es da zwar auch mehrere kleine Schwierigkeiten die aber wie ich denke hier nicht hingehören da manche Leute etwas komisch auf sowas reagieren und dann auch manches falsch verstehen! Dann wird die Arbeit angezweifelt --> Geschäftsschädigend! Genau das will ich nicht da ich im großen und ganzen doch zufrieden mit MP bin und von der Arbeit die geleistet wurde, vor allem an meiner Evo-Gabel bin ich absolut begeistert!
das Problem mit der Anleitung hatte ich auch, was denke ich besteht, da MP keine Anleitung für den Endverbraucher für das Evo-System hat.
Daher schreibe bzw. frage ich jetzt hier mal:
@Jawa: Könntet ihr, insofern ihr sowas noch nicht getan habt, denn bitte eine Anleitung für das Evo-System erstellen!? Reinkommen sollten meiner Meinung nach Sachen wie Einbau und Einstellung der Gabel und Sachen wie warum was, wie passiert.
Es muss ja nicht denn Umfang eines User Manual haben, wie es bei ner BoXXer von SRAM dabei ist sondern so, dass der Endverbraucher halt mal für Fragen etwas zum nachschlagen hat.
Du könntest dies ja dann hier veröffentlichen, sodass jeder reinschauen kann, der so eine Gabel hat und so ein Manual braucht.

Ich bin nach wie vor mit meiner Gabel sehr zufrieden und würde es auf jeden Fall wieder tun wenn ich die Wahl hätte.

----------


## Poison :)

> am Semmering hast du noch im Zelt vor versammelter Belegschaft (Walter, Rü etc) Motopitkan und deren tuning in höchstem Maße gelobt.... 
> Nice personality- congratulations!! Shame on you


meinst du damit vl mich? gipshand am sememring?
war des öftern beim rü drübn, danebn warts ja ihr stationiert

bin durchaus zufrieden, somit sind/waren meine worte wohl angemessen und nicht überzogen,oder?

lg kevin

----------


## Stylo77

fehler werden überall gemacht kein thema aber die handhabung

aber ich kenn jetzt drei fälle wo laut mp immer der kunde schuld war,  komisch oder ?

decals zu entfernen finde ich auch net lustig ( wenn ich mein auto in ne freie werkstatt bring bricht der mir auch net des logo aus der motorhaube oder ?)

die aktion nen kunden warten zulassen weil er euch beschuldigt hat ne nagelneue gabel verkratzt zu haben finde ich unterste schublade

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> am semmering war ich noch nie in meinem leben....insofern tut es mir leid das ich das dort gesagt haben soll...ich weiss nicht wie ich das geschafft habe...
> 
> ich kann mich auch sonst nicht erinnern das ich mich schon mal in höchsten tönen darüber geäussert habe....


sorry, hab dich mit wem verwechselt- tut leid....

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

das ganze ist ja ganz witzig hierdrin........drüfte das Sommerloch sein....anscheinend gibts so nix gscheits zum schreiben, dann wird hald a bissl herumgemotzt.....

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich glaub die betreffenden personen finden die ganze geschichte net soo lustig.
oder machts dir spaß dauernd geld in die gabel zu stecken damit se am ende auch ja net funktioniert und du net zum fahrn kommst weil die nagelneue gabel in ner werkstatt irgendwo rumliegt und alt und verkratzt wird....

----------


## BATMAN

Also irgendwie hat nun plötzlich jeder Kratzer vom Tuning.

Es ist natürlich verständlich, dass diese wahre Flut an Tuningansprüchen eine kleine Firma überfordern kann, aber es sollte dann auch reagiert werden.
Was ja durch ein Terminmanagement schon angegriffen wurde.

Die oben beschriebene Gabel hab ich auch live erlebt. Kann mir nich vorstellen, dass diese Gabel nach dem Umbau noch mal bewegt wurde, denn dann wär einem Experten, wozu ich MP zähle, aufgefallen, dass da was nich paßt.




> Als ich nach 2 Wochen angerufen habe um zu fragen was los ist, wurde mir allen Ernstes mitgeteilt, dass es normal nicht so lange dauert.
> Aber bei mir schon, weil ich ihnen die Kratzer unterstellt habe, die nach Meinung von MP wohl von einem Durchschlag kommen.


Das ist allerdings absolut indiskutabel und wird einem professionellem Anspruch nicht gerecht.

Die ganze Geschichte wurde nicht nur von einer Person verfolgt, daher handelt es sich nicht um einen unzufriedenen Kunden der nun übermäßig rummault und deutlich übertreibt.

Sicher kann mal was schief gehen, aber als Geschäftsman sollte man eine Reklamation nicht persönlich nehmen.

----------


## Poison :)

@wyatt: wieso? bisher wurde von MP gschwärmt, viel positives berichtet und weiterempfohlen 
wieso sollten leute, die negative erfahrung gemacht haben (in welcher weise auch immer) das nicht bekanntgebn? 
lg

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja eben. vorher wars die Schwärmerei schon fast übertrieben, jetzt kommen auf einmal immer mehr drauf, dass ihnen was nicht bei ihren Tunings passt....hin und her......natürlich darf man das kundtun, wenn was nicht passt, nur wäre es gescheiter, das ganze gleich direkt mit MP zu klären...

----------


## stephan-

> ja eben. vorher wars die Schwärmerei schon fast übertrieben, jetzt kommen auf einmal immer mehr drauf, dass ihnen was nicht bei ihren Tunings passt....hin und her......natürlich darf man das kundtun, wenn was nicht passt, nur wäre es gescheiter, das ganze gleich direkt mit MP zu klären...


Dann hätte auch das gesamte Lob nur direkt an MP geleitet werden dürfen.
So ist das nunmal, Erfahrungen, egal ob positiv oder negativ, werden ausgetauscht - und so SOLL es auch sein. Damit sich andere Menschen ein Bild von der Sache machen können. Verstehe also dein Gemotze nicht.
Und du wärst doch auch unglücklich, wenn es hier keine Beschwerden gäbe - dann hättest du gar nichts worüber du dich aufregen kannst.  :Rolleyes:  

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

immer eazy bleiben, ich rege mich nicht auf, mir is das ja im grunde egal......meine MP-Teile funktionieren alle, wie sie sollen, werd aber gleich morgen schaun, ob ich nicht auch irgendwo kratzer finde.... :Cool:  

also,locker bleiben...

----------


## JaWa

Werde mich morgen zu dem ganzen mal äussern. Hab heut noch zu viel zu lernen.
Was mich verwundert, ist, dass es hier um euch Jungs aus Nürnberg (Franken) geht und sonst ziemlich jeder zufrieden ist!
Liegt das am Wasser? :Wink:

----------


## punkt

> Also irgendwie hat nun plötzlich jeder Kratzer vom Tuning.


den meisten, wie mir, wird das egal sein und deshalb wird es ja auch nicht weiter erwähnt. es ist nur ein minimaler kratzer, der nicht weiter stört - nach dem letzten abflug von mir überlagern meine kratzer eh die anderen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

hätten die jetzt das halbe tauchrohr zersemmelt, wär ich auch böse, das ist klar. auch versteht hier jeder was anderes, unter "kratzer".

----------


## BATMAN

> Liegt das am Wasser?


Vielleicht führt die räumliche Entfernung auch dazu, dass man das ganze etwas nüchterner sieht und vom Hype nicht mitgerissen wird und daher Fehler eher erkennt.

Liegts am Qualitätsmanagement?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JaWa

Also wenn ich nüchtern bin reg ich mich nicht über gut funktionierende Teile auf... :Wink:   :Cheers:  

Hype hin oder her... Wenn ein Teil funktioniert oder nicht merkt man schon oder willst du damit sagen, dass sämtliche Fahrer hier von uns Verarscht werden und alle einem Placebo auf den Leim gegangen sind?
Versteh nicht, wenn soviel Misstrauen herrscht (wenn schon mal die Gabel bis aufs letzte inspizert wird) warum diese Teile bei uns waren? Es gibt viele andere Tuner die sich über solch Mistrauische Kunden die alles sofort zerlegen, analysieren usw. sicher auch sehr freuen würden. (Dieser Satz hat nichts mit MP zu tun! Der kommt von mir persönlich!  Also wenn wer ein Problem damit hat, ICH Walter J. bin dieser Meinung nicht MP! Wollte das nur sagen denn ICH denke das es so manche ansonsten nicht checken. Bin hier eigentlich privat im Forum und nicht durch das Unternehmen!)
Ich werde morgen sicher zu allem Stellung nehmen mich ärgert nur, dass wegen einer Gabel die nach dem Tuning (laut Kunden) Mängel aufwies so ein Trarra gemacht wird! Bin ja  geographisch nicht der hellste aber Köln is schon weiter weg als euer Frankental oder? nur mal so wegen hype und nüchterner Betrachtungsweise... :Cheers: 
Will damit nur sagen, dass ich glaub dass da jemand (weiss genau wen ich meine) ein Problem mit uns hat und das jetzt pushen will!
Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht wieso auf ein mal diese Post-Flut zu erklären wäre (und das zum großteil von jenen Leuten die den besagten Menschen kennen)....

----------


## BATMAN

Versteh nicht warum das auf so eine persönliche Schiene runter gezogen wird.

Da ist halt mal was schief gelaufen und fertig.
Wie erwähnt, hab ich die Gabel auch erlebt und habe kein Problem mit Euch.

Nun zu unterstellen, dass dies eine Revolte aus Franken sei ist lächerlich.

Man muß auch mal Kritik vertragen können und diese auch annehmen.
Dafür ist dieses Board auch da.
Ist ja auch immer eine Möglichkeit sich zu verbessern.

----------


## downhillman2

das was hier grad passiert is doch normales Forumverhalten,
hier wird doch sonst auch über andere Parts und deren Funktion gesprochen.Das ist genauso wie wenn ich mir einen Rahmen kaufe oder Bike und ich am Ende nicht so damit zufrieden bin wie ich vorher dachte, es aber 1000 andere Käufer sind, dann kann ich nicht dem Hersteller die Schuld geben. alles subjektive Betrachtung. Größere Firmen behandeln denke ich ihre Kunden wesentlich öfter schlimmer als MP. Der Unterschied hier ist nur das hier sonst keiner von ner größeren Firme im Forum ist bzw mitdiskutiert. eben nur der Walter für MP, das is eben der Unterschied und falls er sich jetzt aufregt über diese Art und Weise kritik zu üben ist das völlig berechtigt.
Ich hatte meine Boxxer auch bei MP und bin zufrieden und komme aus Thüringen was noch ein Stück weiter weg ist als Franken und wahrscheilich Köln, es hier aber auch einige mit MP getunten Gabeln gibt. Aber das mit dem Manual find ich auch ne gute Idee, auf einer Gabel stehet auch ne 8,5 auf dem linken Tauchrohr und ich weiß nichts damit anzufangen :Smile:

----------


## dolcho

naja...ich denke das Problem ist schon, dass hier manche von Tunings wahre Wunder erwarten. Die Rede ist jetzt garantiert nicht vom Sven oder so...
aber es ist doch immer so...wenn man für was zusätzlich Geld ausgibt,
dann will man dabei ein gutes Gefühl haben. Emotionen und so.

Und egal wie gut ein Tuning ist...Wunder kann man leider nicht erwarten.
Ich mein...im Dh Bereich gibts ja nur ne handvoll Fahrwerkstuner...
im Motocross wohl eher 100te.
Jede muss für sich werben...und sich irgendwie hervortun...aber
die Serienprodukte sind mittlerweile alle auf einem relativ hohen Niveau,
da lässt sich mit bezahlbarem Aufwand nicht ein riesiger Unterschied erwirken.

----------


## klamsi

manual wäre super keine frage...vl. eins wo auch gleich drinsteht wie ma die gabel/dämpfer am besten abstimmt...erklärungen zum tuning und handgriffe die man vl. selbst noch machen kann...

...wäre natürlich sicher ein großer arbeitsaufwand aber ich denke es würde vielen helfen...bzw. ihnen eine gewisse sicherheit geben...

kritik egal welcher art sollte trotzdem in gewisser weise ernst genommen werden...auch wenn man persönlich vl. denkt das sie nicht berechtigt ist, nur von einzelnen kommt (womöglich aus persönlichen gründen) usw. ....ein funken warheit steckt ja vl, drin....und sich zu verbessern ob in sachen qualität, service oder funktionalität muss für jedes unternehmen wichtig sein und ich nehme mal an das auch mp wert darauf legt sich weiterzuentwickeln (nachdem was man so hört)...

----------


## JaWa

Um nochmal auf die Primitive Dämpfung zu sprechen zu kommen....
Wie ihr wisst (oder nicht) gab es das CCS nur für Boxxer-Gabeln ab 2006. Tobias Gabel ist eine 05er Boxxer!!!! Wir mussten hier einen Kompromiss eingehen! Diese Gabel bzw dieses System entspricht nicht den anderen!!!!! Wir konnten aus dieser Gabel mit den damligen Vorgaben einfach nicht mehr raus holen. Ich kann aus einem Trabi keinen Ferrari machen (ausser es ist das nötige Kleingeld dahinter)
@Red: welche wunder erwartest du dir von einer 05er Gabel? Ohne wirklich eine komplett neue Dämpfung (wie beim Evolutionsystem) zu verbauen, sind keine Wunder möglich!!!

@Batman: der Grund warum ich hier so reagiere ist, dass es sich hier um einen speziellen Fall handelt (das möchte ich hier auch nicht weiter erläutern!!!!) Wie Du sagst: es ist was schief gelaufen, wobei ich sagen muss dass wir manche Anschuldigungen nicht auf uns sitzen lassen!!!!
Wenn die Gabel, nach dem Umbau nicht bewegt wurde, frage ich mich, woher der Kunde weiss welche Druckstufe zu hart bzw welche Zugstufe zu langsam ist???? :Confused:  Weiters verstehe ich nicht warum es nach dem letzten Telefonat hieß das wieder eine Gabel zu uns geschickt wird?! Anscheidend gehen die Gabeln doch, oder war das ne verarsche?!

Ich hab da mal eine Bitte! Mich würde wirklich interessieren wen wir hier alles scheiße behandeln?! Es hört sich so an als würden wir auf unsere Kunden scheißen?! Bin jedoch nicht dieser Meinung!

@dolcho: zum selben Fazit kam ich gestern mit meinem Teamkollegen! Bloß ein getuntes Fahrwerk macht keinen Weltmeister aus mir! Es ist nicht das Wundermittel um auf einem 3 Minutenkurs 20 sek schneller zu sein! Es hilft jedoch Kraft zu sparen, gibt mehr Traktion und Sicherheit in Situationen wo Serienfahrwerke in den Grenzbereich geraten.

@klamsi: schau mal hier: www.motopitkan.at/?page_id=75 oder meinst du was anderes?
Kritik wird von uns ernst genommen, da wir glauben da es in diesem Punkt Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten gibt, jedoch ist dies hier wie bereits gesagt ein spezieller Fall!!!! Die ganze Geschichte werde ich hier sicher nicht rein schreiben warum dies so ist, denn es soll doch ein Konstruktives Forum bleiben und kein Forum werden in dem man über Menschen und Aktionen schimpft und sich anmacht! Betreffende Personen werden ausserhalb des Forums noch von uns hören und wir werden versuchen die Sache aufzuklären! JEDOCH NICHT HIER DRIN!!!!

Bezüglich der Wartezeiten muss ich sagen, dass ihr wohl nicht bedenkt dass es viele gibt, die sich Federelemente einfach so schicken oder vorbei bringen.. Jeder will es am besten am selben Tag wieder haben und da soll man Wunder wirken? Ich bitte euch! Bleiben wir mal realistisch!!!! Wir sind stehts bemüht alles so schnell es geht und perfekt zu erledigen! Wir sind jedoch auch nur Menschen und keine Maschinen!!!! Wir stehen teilweise einen ganzen Tag bei einem Federelement bis es funktioniert! DER Boss steht täglich 14 Stunden in der Werkstatt, alle anderen geben genauso 150% (arbeiten mehr als sie sollten) nur um alles zu eurer Zufriedenheit zu erledigen (so viel zum thema nicht persönlich nehmen). 

Bezüglich der Decals!!!! Auf der Homepage steht das wir unsere Sticker auf die Teile geben!!! Wenn es jemand nicht will, ist es am besten dies auf das Formular zu schreiben und nicht einfach als selbstverständlcih anzunehmen oder es irgendwo in mitten einer Mail-Flut rein zu packen!

----------


## Tobias

@Red: wenn du mit meiner Gabel nicht zufrieden warst, und der Walter dir angeboten hat die Dämpfung nochmal nach deinen Vorlieben zu überarbeiten, dann versteh´ ich nicht ganz warum du das nicht angenommen hast... 

Zitat aus eurem Forum:
"Gefahren hat es sich ja gut, oder?"
"Nicht wirklich."

mir wäre auch nicht aufgefallen daß die Gabel eine zu harte Zugstufe gehabt hätte. Habe z Zt eine (noch) serienmäßige Boxxer Team und fahre die Zugstufe meistens ganz offen. Und die ist gfühlsmäßig sogar etwas langsamer als die Closedcatridge MP Gabel. Aber wie gesagt: Das kann man ja auch überarbeiten lassen können - Walter hat´s dir wie gesagt angeboten.

@Rest: Kratzer o. ä. sollten natürlich nicht unbedingt vorkommen... Bilder davon wären interessant - damit man mal ein Gefühl dafür bekommt was hier als "Kratzer" anzusehen ist. Das mit den Decals ist auch "ärgerlich" - aber wenn du ganz normal nachfragst und freundlich darauf hinweist daß du das dezitiert nicht wolltest, glaub´ ich kaum daß sie sich weigern dir einen neuen Decal Satz (original RS) zu schicken. Das kann ja echt nicht ein "Problem" sein.

Zur Performance kann ich nur sagen daß das wahrscheinlich alles sehr sehr subjektiv ist. Am besten beraten bist du wahrscheinlich, wenn du das Tuning nicht in der "Hauptsaison" (also im Frühjahr) sondern in aller Ruhe im Herbst machen lässt. Ist irgendwie logisch, daß hier viel mehr Ruhe drin ist und ein besserer Dialog möglich ist. Bei Hochbetrieb kommen halt wahrscheinlich X Dämpfer und Gabeln jeden Tag rein und die werden nur so schnell es geht (mehr oder weniger nach Schema F (also nach der "best practice" die sich in den letzten 2 Jahren herauskristallisiert hat)) "abgearbeitet" um nicht zu weit in Verzug zu kommen. Wenn dir diese "best practice" dann allerdings doch nicht passt, dann hast du ein Problem - weil einfach keine Zeit mehr bleibt nochmal zu überarbeiten.

@Buchsen mit "eingebautem Spiel": Das ist auch das was Rock Shocks selber beim Worldcupservice macht: Buchsen weiten. Was es mit den angeblichen "Ölflusskanälen" auf sich hat weiß ich auch nicht - Foto davon wäre interessant. Wichtig ist der Reibwert der Gabel und der wird mit dem weiten der Buchsen reduziert.

Wie hätte die "goldene Speichennippel-Fraktion" reagiert, wenn stattdessen/zusätzlich die Standrohre poliert worden wären? Dann kann es dir nämlich passieren daß die Beschichtung selbiger runtergeht und du hast dann eine mehr oder weniger ungleiche, silbrige Oberfläche. Es geht um Performancetuning und nicht um "ich hab´ das neueste, schönste und getuneteste Teil am Bike" 

Tuning ist subjekitv und wahrscheinlich nur in einem längerfristigen Dialog mit herumprobieren möglich. Und genau das was jetzt hier abgeht kommt dabei raus wenn man das zu "kommerzionalisieren" versucht. Leute versprechen sich "Wunderdinge" die vielleicht ein Pro erreichen kann der laufend Fahrwerk testen geht und in engem Dialog mit Hersteller oder Tuner steht. 

Viele Leute haben anscheinend wirklich in letzter Zeit (durch den "Hype") geglaubt, daß sie sich durch knappe € 200.- oder € 400.- riiiiiiesen Unterschiede erkaufen könnten, die sie wie durch Zauberhand um 15 Sekunden schneller machen würden. Aber das funktioniert leider nicht - und wird es auch nie. Ich möchte die Sicherheit, die mir z.B.: der getunete Dämpfer mit der 2-stufigen Zugstufe gibt, nicht mehr missen.

Daß die meiste "gröbere" Kritik von einem Kreis von Leuten kommt die sich untereinander kennt, ist schon auch auffällig. Bei uns in Ö (wo jeder jeden kennt), kommt es bei etwaigen Problemen nie so weit wie jetzt. Ich hab´ auch schon eine Closedcatridge Gabel gesehen, die nach dem Tuning auf einmal gröber undicht war. Aber das war nie ein Problem - weil man mit den Leuten direkt reden kann, und das Ganze dann schnell und unbürokratisch geregelt wird. 3 Tage später hat dann wieder alles wunderbar gepasst.

Keine Ahnung wie die www.franken-bc.com-Ecke (bzw. die die dort Probleme hatten) damit umgegangen sind, bzw. wie die Kommunikation mit MP abgelaufen ist, aber SO wie dort dargestellt kann ich mir das fast nicht vorstellen daß bei MP jemand reagiert (oder eben nicht reagiert) hat.

Ausserdem ist es interessant, daß die Kritik an der Funktion direkt darauf folgt, daß jemand Kratzer an seiner neuen Gabel hatte. Da hat irgendjemand die anderen mit seiner "Negativstimmung" angesteckt, und auf einmal war alles "schlecht gefertigt" und "primitiv"... es kann ja eh jeder selbst entscheiden was er davon hält.

um mit den Worten von Olivier Bossard zu schließen (sinngemäß): Es hilft nix wenn dir ein Fahrer sagt er hätte gerne weniger Zugstufe oder mehr Druckstufe - der Fahrer soll sagen was er beim Fahren fühlt, dann kann man darauf eingehen.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

:Cool:  Naja, dazu muss ich schon was sagen:

@Tobias: du hast schon recht was du sagst von wegen Wunder erwarten und so, 
ABER auf gewisse weise kann ich leute schon verstehen die sich mehr erhofft haben (in einer offensichtlich blauäugigen art) wie zB dem Klamsi: weil das was du am anfang des threats geschrieben hast dass Armpump mit einer Closed Cartridge ein Fremdwort ist und einfach alles weggefiltert wird (und du auf einmal deshalb die permanente am schöckel problemlos durchfahren kannst, was vorher unmöglich war) oder andere aussagen von anderen Leuten die behaupten "bodenunebenheiten werden ausgeblendet" sind VÖLLIG LÄCHERLICH :Cool:  
Also ist es schon eine gewisse heuchlerei von manchen leuten es vorher in den himmel zu loben und jetzt zu sagen: was hast du dir bitte erwartet?? :Confused:  

Dazu meine Erfahrung: nach deiner aussage betreffend CCS war ich eigentlich dann auch leicht davon enttäuscht, weil wenn deine aussage gestimmt hätte dann hätte ich auch auf einmal problemlos in Schladming im Racetempo durchfahren können - war aber nicht so! :Rolleyes:  

Eins möchte ich festhalten: Meine beiden tunings von MP haben die Performance meines bikes um einiges verbessert und es hat mich auch schneller gemacht und gibt mir vor allem viel mehr sicherheit!

----------


## klamsi

> @klamsi: schau mal hier: www.motopitkan.at/?page_id=75 oder meinst du was anderes?


das wäre mit sicherheit ein punkt....aber es würde wohl auch nicht schaden wenn da drinstehen würde wo wieviel öl ist...wieviel min./max. druck und was sich wie womit ändert....usw.

damit man wenn man mal selbst einen service macht auch wieder richtig agiert...




> Tuning ist subjekitv und wahrscheinlich nur in einem längerfristigen Dialog mit herumprobieren möglich. Und genau das was jetzt hier abgeht kommt dabei raus wenn man das zu "kommerzionalisieren" versucht. Leute versprechen sich "Wunderdinge" die vielleicht ein Pro erreichen kann der laufend Fahrwerk testen geht und in engem Dialog mit Hersteller oder Tuner steht.


da liegt vl. das problem....das jeder unterschiedliche wünsche hat....auf die mit einem formblatt vl. nicht eingegangen/ wirklich erfüllt werden können !?...insofern kann ich mir auch vorstellen das ich die gabel noch genauso bekomme wie ich sie will aber wohl nicht alleine...!?




> um mit den Worten von Olivier Bossard zu schließen (sinngemäß): Es hilft nix wenn dir ein Fahrer sagt er hätte gerne weniger Zugstufe oder mehr Druckstufe - der Fahrer soll sagen was er beim Fahren fühlt, dann kann man darauf eingehen.


das wäre optimal wenn ma das machen könnt....nur is des leida für die wenigsten möglich...(macht vor allem glaub ich auch nur sinn wenn mas dann gleich testen kann ?....aber ich träum mal davon und vl. gets ja ?  :Wink:  )




> @Buchsen mit "eingebautem Spiel": Das ist auch das was Rock Shocks selber beim Worldcupservice macht: Buchsen weiten. Was es mit den angeblichen "Ölflusskanälen" auf sich hat weiß ich auch nicht - Foto davon wäre interessant. Wichtig ist der Reibwert der Gabel und der wird mit dem weiten der Buchsen reduziert.


wenn ma die buchsen weitet usw. is es dann nicht automatisch so das die gabel noch mehr pflege brauch um nicht grob gesagt zu verrecken ?...i man beim WC komt die gabel nach fast jedem lauf zu die SRAM hansln und wird dort komplett auseinandergenommen....aber wer macht das zu hause ?


das ich mir zuviel erwartet habe kann gut sein...das ich schneller werde war da allerdings nicht dabei so viel realist bin ich  :Wink: 
und wie gesagt....vl. fehlt mir auch einfach die erfahrung, der (sensible arsch) wie manche sagen um die unterschiede zu merken... :Wink:

----------


## Tobias

@Varikuzele Phimose: also bei mir war die Kraftersparnis von der Gabel her eklatant. Bin damals von einer Mojo-Kartusche umgestiegen - also nicht von der Motioncontrol Seriendämpfung der Boxxer. Steht aber auch im 1. Post drin.
Im Moment hab´ ich eine serienmäßige 08er Boxxer Team - und die funktioniert wirklich auch sehr sehr gut. Bei 2-3 Läufen (z.B.: in Schladming) geht´s mir da vom Kraftaufwand nicht schlechter als mit der Closed Catridge letztes Jahr. Den Unterschied merke ich erst am Ende des Tages - Letztes Jahr war das eigentlich kein Problem aber jetzt mit der 08er ermüde ich einfach schneller. 

Dämpfungsverstellbereich gefällt mir bei der 08er Seriengabel auch nicht besonders. Bei Druckstufe komplett offen sackt sie zu sehr ein. Bei 2 Klicks Druckstufe passt das so halbwegs - aber beim 3ten Klick verhärtet sie extrem. Selbiges beim Floodgate. Komplett offen zu weich, dann merkst du zuerst nix und ab ca. 2 Umdrehungen macht sie auf schnelle Schläge komplett zu. Das war mMn bei der Closed Catridge feinfühliger (bzw. in einem sinnvolleren Bereich) einstellbar. Auch wenn Red gemeint hat daß das "primitiv" aufgebaut ist - aber funktioniert hat die Verstellung über die Ölmenge auf der Federseite gut. Bei den Serien-Boxxers scheints da aber auch ziemliche Serienschwankungen (besonders beim Verstellbereich) zu geben - also "1 Klick" bei Boxxer A ist nicht gleich "1 Klick" bei Boxxer B.

"Bodenunebenheiten werden ausgeblendet" is a Topfen und ich glaub´ die Aussage wurde eh genügend beredet nachdem sie gefallen war.

"vorher es in den himmel zu loben und jetzt zu sagen: was hast du dir bitte erwartet??" 
ich steh´ auch jetzt noch dazu daß ich von dem Zeug überzeugt bin - aber ich glaub´ daß sich viele durch die gehäuften Lobeshymnen nach dem Tuning ein Radl erwartet haben, das mehr oder weniger von selber runterfährt... das gibt es nicht und wird es nicht geben... aber vielen Aussagen nach kommt das so rüber als würde man sich das erwarten.

----------


## AK-83

Da hier jetzt von jedem schon über den geposteten Fall gesprochen wird und jeder Blinde über den Namen sehen kann dass er von mir stammt will ich das ganze nochmal auf den Punkt bringen.

Sachen die ich negativ empfand:
-6 Wochen warten bei 3 mal einschicken und bei erstem mal ist nichts passiert.
 Bin durchaus gewillt meine Sachen mehrmals zum Tuner zu schicken und hab  das auch bereits gemacht, aber 2 wochen ist indiskutabel, wenn vorher angerufen wurde un es grünes Licht gab.
Leute die nicht mehrere Räder haben könnten die Saison abhacken.

-Die Kratzer; ich werde das Ding nicht ewig haben. Die Kratzer stellen einfach eine Wertminderung da! Und das erstige Abstreiten der Herkunft trotz Belegbarkeit hat mich sehr aufgebracht.

-Die Aufkleber; schade, weil ich sie extra neu gekauft hatte.

-Die Dämpfung der Gable beim ersten mal war wirklich merklich zu langsam, und wie Batman sagt hätte das erkannt werden müssen wenn man sie im Betrieb montiert und einfach mal bewegt hätte.

Positive Sachen:
Ich habe Walter mit vielen Fragen zum Dämpfer beschäfftigt. Diese konnte er nicht alle beantworten, was bei mir eine gewisse Unsicherheit hinterlies.
Das jetzt auch noch die Feder reibt ist unschön.
Aber gehen tut der Hinterbau wie Hölle.
Keine Wünsche hier.

Die Gabel wurde überarbeitet von MP und auf meine Wünsche hin geändert. Sie passt jetzt auch zum Hinterbau von der Kennlinie her.
Ich habe auch noch paar Ideen, wie erhöhte Schmierölmenge und symetrischer Durchschlag eingebracht, um das Material einfach zu schonen.
Sie ging gestern im Bikepark besser als jeder andere Gabel die ich dort bis jetzt gefahren habe. Auch wenn sie Bremswellen nicht weg zaubert  :Wink: .

Kratzer habe ich bei 3 sturzfreien Bikeparkbesuchen auch noch keine hineingemacht, nur so nebenbei.

Zur Hetze gegen die Franke will ich nur mal sagen dass das hier nicht hingehört und ich auch keiner bin. Von meinem Heimatbalkon aus sehe ich Österreich  :Wink: .

----------


## JaWa

@klamsi: dafür gibts am Formular den Punkt Wünsche/Bemerkungen! da hat jeder die Möglichkeit diese so gut er kann uns mit zu teilen.
testen kannst du die Teile auch gleich, dazu musst du halt nur mal zu uns in die schöne Steiermark kommen und dich dann zu testen am besten am Schöckl runter lasen! Aber auch wenn man nicht zu uns kommen kann bieten wir jedem Kunden das Service, dass die Gabel solange kostenlos umgebaut wird bis dies passt! Wenn du diesen Service nicht in Anspruch nimmst, kann ich leider auch nichts machen!!!! Dieser Service sollte um es klar zu stellen, unmittlebar nach dem Tuning in Anspruch genommen werden und nicht erst nach einem halben Jahr oder so....

----------


## klamsi

> @klamsi: dafür gibts am Formular den Punkt Wünsche/Bemerkungen! da hat jeder die Möglichkeit diese so gut er kann uns mit zu teilen.
> testen kannst du die Teile auch gleich, dazu musst du halt nur mal zu uns in die schöne Steiermark kommen und dich dann zu testen am besten am Schöckl runter lasen! Aber auch wenn man nicht zu uns kommen kann bieten wir jedem Kunden das Service, dass die Gabel solange kostenlos umgebaut wird bis dies passt! Wenn du diesen Service nicht in Anspruch nimmst, kann ich leider auch nichts machen!!!! Dieser Service sollte um es klar zu stellen, unmittlebar nach dem Tuning in Anspruch genommen werden und nicht erst nach einem halben Jahr oder so....


das mit dem formular ist klar...das ist ja auch sinvoll und bringt sicher schon einige pluspunkte....dennoch kann man sich mit einem stück papier (genauso wie im netz) nicht so ausdrückn wie wenn man 1:1 vor der person steht....

das mit dem kostenlosen umbau macht für mich nur sinn wenn ich sie wie du gesagt hast dann auch gleich testen kann...sie hinschicken, probefahrn wieder hinschicken rentiert sich für mich! einfach nicht....aber vl. nehme ich denn service mal in anspruch und komm in die schöne steiermark  :Wink: 

das das am besten gleich gemacht werden sollte ist auch klar....problem is halt das nicht jeder gleich zeit hat sich damit zu beschaftigen....aus welchen gründen auch immer....

----------


## mario

hört si alles lustig an......... :Embarrassment:  

des mit de kratzer is a blödsinn!
glaubts ihr de spieln mit eure standröhrl hockey oda wie :EEK!:  

des mit de pickal bist woll a selba schuld!!wennst scho soo a freak bist und jedn tag 50 mails dort hinschicken kannst war gscheita gwsesn amal auf die hp schaun :Wink:  sonst hättst des halt gsagt wennst eh jedn tag dort anrufst...........

ihr regts euch wegn wartn uf--hobts ihr schon amol bei chainreacton bestellt??
da dauerts oft monate und kana schreibt mails nur selten.. :Cool:  

und dast di wegn da performance aufregst is jo woll a lächerlich wennst a angebot hast zum updaten!!is eh klar dass wenns öl alt is nimma so guat geht......


schwupengelawa
 :Shame:   :Stop:   :Smash PC:   :Wall Bash:   :Nono:   :Computer:   :Bawling:   :Bis:   :Flahssssss:   :Greenapple:   :Box:   :Read The Fucking Manual!:   :Give Up:   :Box:   :Cussing:   :Bicycle:   :Smash:   :Stop:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> schwupengelawa



die welt dankt für diesen äusserst geistreichen beitrag...

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> die welt dankt für diesen äusserst geistreichen beitrag...

 Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen - Hug: Einstein Junior hat (wieder einmal) gesprochen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## punkt

Um das ganze mal wieder in geregelte Bahnen zu lenken:

Oft hört man Boxxer Gabeln knacken. Dieses Knacken läßt sich, soweit ich weiß, beheben, indem man einen oder zwei zusätzliche Spacer montiert. Aber: woher kommt das Knacken?

----------


## pAz

meines wissens nach schlägt die feder da seitlich etwas an.kann das jemand bestätigen/korrigieren?lg

----------


## DasMatti

Glaub auch das das die Federn sind.
Hab das bei meiner Travis tripple auch, aber das is kein knacken, sondern ein schlagen, als wär der Steuersatz locker.
Weiß nicht was man da machen kann...wär um abhilfe auch ganz froh  :Wink: 
Schätz mal vorspannen hilft bissl was. Hab auch schon mal ne Gabel gsehn (Boxxer?) bei der war um die Feder n Schrumpfschlauch - weiß aber nicht ob da jeder geht.

ride on
matti

----------


## punkt

also bei mir tritt das nach etwa 2/3 des federwegs auf. ist ein lauteres knacken. meine theorie: durch die (zu) geringe vorspannung springt die feder irgendwann in die vorhandenen spacer zurück und es knackt.

----------


## Laubfrosch

bei mir mir kommt das knacken zurzeit auch manchmal. aber da die gabel ja sich mehr wie ne starrgabel verhält kann ich net viel dazu sagen.

----------


## pAz

> aber da die gabel ja sich mehr wie ne starrgabel verhält kann ich net viel dazu sagen.


darf man fragen um welche gabel es sich handelt?

----------


## Laubfrosch

um meine uneingefahrene boxxer team

----------


## BATMAN

packt halt mal nen Schrumpfschlauch um die Feder und guckt, ob das Knacken dann weg ist. Allerdings muß man halt ein bissl mit der Position spielen.

Bei der Fox 40 ist ab Werk nen Schrumschlauch rum.
Vielleicht vorher zum Probieren paar Lagen Klebeband und wenns Knacken weg ist, duch nen Schrumpfschlauch ersetzen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

das wäre eine möglichkeit. 
hab sogar schrumpfschläuche extra dafür bekommen. aber konnte sie noch nicht anschrumpfeln

----------


## smoe

bei der boxxer sind ab 2006 schrumpfschläuche oben

----------


## Laubfrosch

bei meina warn keine.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> das wäre eine möglichkeit. 
> hab sogar schrumpfschläuche extra dafür bekommen. aber konnte sie noch nicht anschrumpfeln


nimm einen fön und fertig

----------


## punkt

werde jetzt mal die feder einschrumpfen, mal schauen was das bringt

----------


## klamsi

was bringts wirklich ? weiss des wär wofür die schläuche drauf sind ? nur wegen knacken ?

----------


## stephan-

> was bringts wirklich ? weiss des wär wofür die schläuche drauf sind ? nur wegen knacken ?


Scheint zu helfen. Auf den Federn sind 3 Schrumpfschläuche, einer oben, einer unten und einer in der Mitte.

----------


## BATMAN

Geräuschdämmung

----------


## punkt

@ JaWa:
hatte vor dem tuning auch 3 schrumpfschlauchstücke drauf, nachher aber nur 2. hatte das einen speziellen grund, warum ihr ein stück entfernt habt?

ich habe jetzt ein paar stücke draufgeschrumpft, falls das aber in irgendeiner weise kontraproduktiv sein sollte, fliegen die wieder runter.

----------


## Laubfrosch

3 sind einfach zu schwääär.
ne gschmarri.

----------


## Red

> @Red: welche wunder erwartest du dir von einer 05er Gabel? Ohne wirklich eine komplett neue Dämpfung (wie beim Evolutionsystem) zu verbauen, sind keine Wunder möglich!!!


Bei eurem CCS ging ich davon aus, dass eine komplett eigene Dämpfungseinheit verbaut bzw. die vorhandene wenigstens deutlich modifiziert wird.
In eurer Kartusche steckt in meinem Fall ein serienmäßiger 06er oder 07er Zugstufenkolben und das einzige Motopitkanteil ist der Trennkolben. Sonst ist da nichts verbaut.
Schon etwas wenig, oder?
*Wie soll da was effektiv dämpfen?*

Ich darf dich mal zitieren Walter: "Nun ja die Abstimmung erfolgt über beide Dinge: Primär über die Shims sekundär über viskosität bez. Ölmenge." 

Welche Shims??? Zeig mir mal mehr als dieses eine auf der Druckstufenseite des Kolbens.

@Tobias: Auf der Federseite mehr Öl reinzugeben sollte so bei jeder anderen Boxxer auch funktionieren, denn diese Seite sieht bei mir aus wie bei einer serienmäßigen Boxxer ab 06.

Habe ich vielleicht eine abgespeckte Variante oder ein Vorserienmodell des CCS?

Ihr seid nunmal dem Vergleich mit Firmen wie Push Industries ausgesetzt, und was die in die Federelemente bauen, sieht man schon auf deren Homepage und glaubt man spätestens dann, wenn man alle ausgebauten Originalteile nach dem Tuning wieder in Händen hält.


Punkt  Zwei:
Warum ich die Gabel nicht zum Abstimmen zu euch geschickt habe? Ich hatte dieses Jahr einfach noch nicht sehr viel Gelegenheit Downhill zu fahren, dank Bronchitis und gebrochener Rippe. Von Juli letzten Jahres bis  Anfang diesen Jahres saß ich fast überhaupt nicht auf dem Downhillbike, als Folge eines gebrochenen Sprunggelenks.
Ich war also durchaus so fair, die Gabel erst auf drei verschiedenen Strecken auszuprobieren und mich wieder an mein Downhillbike zu gewöhnen,  bevor ich mir ein Urteil über die Leistungsfähigkeit der Gabel gebildet habe.
Jetzt stand ich vor der Auswahl, die Gabel mitten in der Saison wegzuschicken (und evtl. einen Service zu bezahlen?!) oder erst mal selbst einen Blick rein zu werfen. Genug Erfahrung mit Gabeln und Dämpfern habe ich meiner Meinung nach.
Dass ich dann enttäuscht bin das oben beschriebene vorzufinden, ist doch klar.






P.S. Walter, die PM zu den anderen Vorwürfen bin ich dir noch schuldig, bekommst du aber sicher morgen.

----------


## smoe

> Ich darf dich mal zitieren Walter: "Nun ja die Abstimmung erfolgt über beide Dinge: Primär über die Shims sekundär über viskosität bez. Ölmenge."
> 
> Welche Shims??? Zeig mir mal mehr als dieses eine auf der Druckstufenseite des Kolbens.


also ich hab auch eine ccs gabel und der kolben ist bei mir komplett neu... druckstufen shims hab ich auch  :Wink:

----------


## Red

Das beantwortet dann ja wohl meine Frage.
Wäre von Tobias oder JaWa vorher schon ein Hinweis in der Richtung gekommen dass meine Gabel wenig mit dem eigentlichen CCS zu tun hat, hätten wir uns einen großen Teil der Diskussion sparen können.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ich glaube, dass wurde vorher schon mehrmals angesproche, wenn ich mich recht erinnere

----------


## Tobias

> Das beantwortet dann ja wohl meine Frage.
> Wäre von Tobias oder JaWa vorher schon ein Hinweis in der Richtung gekommen dass meine Gabel wenig mit dem eigentlichen CCS zu tun hat, hätten wir uns einen großen Teil der Diskussion sparen können.


Daß da anscheinend so große Unterschiede bestehen wusste ich auch nicht - sehr wohl wusste ich aber, daß meins eine gewisse "Sonderanfertigung" ist, da das Closed-Catridge Gschichtl normalerweise mit der 05er Race nicht zu machen ist (hat der Walter auch schon mal in diesem Thread geschrieben, weil Anfragen in die Richtung kamen).

Wie gesagt was da genau wie wo warum anders ist, war mir auch ziemlich wurscht - die Gabel funktioniert mMn für mich optimal.

----------


## klemmi

Also meine geht absolut genial, dabei ist mir auch egal was genau dadrin ist und ob es sehr komplex oder einfach ist! Mir ist wichtig, dass sie eine Jahr lang super läuft bis der nächste Service kommt und das in dieser Zeit nichts dran kaputt geht!
@Red: Du hast sicher diesen Kolben nicht drin weil du eine 05er Boxxer hast und eigentlich war das CCS für Boxxer Gabeln ab 06!

----------


## Red

> Wie ihr wisst (oder nicht) gab es das CCS nur für Boxxer-Gabeln ab 2006. Tobias Gabel ist eine 05er Boxxer!!!! Wir mussten hier einen Kompromiss eingehen! Diese Gabel bzw dieses System entspricht nicht den anderen!!!!! Wir konnten aus dieser Gabel mit den damligen Vorgaben einfach nicht mehr raus holen. Ich kann aus einem Trabi keinen Ferrari machen (ausser es ist das nötige Kleingeld dahinter)


Zugegeben das hatte ich vor meinem langen vorletzten Post überlesen.


Dass Tobias Gabel eine 05er Race ist und deshalb etwas speziell wusste ich auch, aber nicht, dass sie sich so sehr unterscheidet bzw. dass von der Dämpfung her überhaupt ein Unterschied da ist.

----------


## Laubfrosch

> ich glaube, dass wurde vorher schon mehrmals angesproche, wenn ich mich recht erinnere


viele poster verderben den fred  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

wenn du das eh weisst, könntest du dich aber dann dranhalten oder?

----------


## smoe

fatality....

----------


## klamsi

kurze frage....um die progression bei der boxxer zu erhöhen...kann ich ja bis zu 220ml öl auf der federseite reinfüllen !?

soll ma des einfach oben reinlehren oder wie im manual von unten ins casting ?....bzw. is wurscht weils eh durchrinnt....?

----------


## punkt

> kurze frage....um die progression bei der boxxer zu erhöhen...kann ich ja bis zu 220ml öl auf der federseite reinfüllen !?
> 
> soll ma des einfach oben reinlehren oder wie im manual von unten ins casting ?....bzw. is wurscht weils eh durchrinnt....?


ist egal ob oben oder unten (vor allem bei den verwendeten mengen), ist ja eine einheit. oben einfüllen ist aber wesentlich einfacher.

----------


## xxFRESHxx

und was macht das öl dämpfungstechnisch auf der federseite?  :Confused:  
außer vielleicht als hydraulischer durchschlagschutz zu wirken?

----------


## smoe

als zusetzliche luftfeder entsteht durch kleineres volumen früher progression

----------


## klamsi

zitat JaWa: wenn du auf der Federseite Öl rein gibst, erhöhst du die Progression. dadurch wird die Gabel straffer und taucht weniger weg bzw. damit erhöhst du den Durchschlagschutz...  
das sollte es bewirken...

----------


## punkt

> und was macht das öl dämpfungstechnisch auf der federseite?  
> außer vielleicht als hydraulischer durchschlagschutz zu wirken?


hat er doch geschrieben, progression beeinflussen. wie bei den marzocchi gabeln

----------


## xxFRESHxx

ich wollte ja nicht das resultat wissen sondern wie es das macht  :Wink: 
auf das verkleinerte volumen bin ich dann auch gekommen aber dafür würde ich keine 200g in die gabel schütten

----------


## klamsi

200g sind mir auch schon wurscht....aber wenns andere lösungsvorschläge gibt wie ma die gabel straffer bekommt...nur her damit....

----------


## xxFRESHxx

das luftvolumen auf andere weise verkleinern.
z.B. ein luftdichtes plastikrohr oben in den kern der feder stecken. darf halt maximal so lang sein wie die feder in voll komprimiertem zustand.
man könnte auch eine solo air top cap verbauen und etwas überdruck reinpumpten. das hätter aber vermutlich negativen einfuss auf das ensprechverhalten. es würde die gabel allgemein härter machen

----------


## punkt

> das luftvolumen auf andere weise verkleinern.
> z.B. ein luftdichtes plastikrohr oben in den kern der feder stecken. darf halt maximal so lang sein wie die feder in voll komprimiertem zustand.
> man könnte auch eine solo air top cap verbauen und etwas überdruck reinpumpten. das hätter aber vermutlich negativen einfuss auf das ensprechverhalten. es würde die gabel allgemein härter machen


naja, also es geht hier ja nicht um 200ml. in den getunten gabeln ist mehr drin, als die 15ml der seriengabel. ich hab zum beispiel 100 drin. mir passt die progression schon recht gut. um diese zu verändern, braucht es jetzt keine 100 oder 200ml, es reichen vielleicht schon 5-10ml.
die topcap der solo air einheit wäre vielleicht ne idee, aber bei so geringen luftmengen wäre das abstimmen nicht so einfach und diese kappe wiegt auch mehr als die normale. 
etas positives hat das ganze aber auch noch: die gabel wird endlich mal gut geschmiert. diese 15ml sind doch ein witz.

----------


## BATMAN

Kumpel hat nen Gewinde in die Kappe geschnitten und Ventil eingesetzt und ist damit zufrieden.
Einfach Solo Air Kappe kaufen wäre die leichtere Methode.

Man könnte auch mit Elastomeren rumspielen wenn man welche zur Hand hat.
Irgend ne alte Federgabel schlachten.
Zum Beispiel welche in die Feder stecken.
Allerdings keine Ahnung ob das funktioniert.

Bei Ventilkappe oder Öl würde ich aber darauf auchten, dass die Abschlußkappe immer fest sitzt. Nicht dass plötzlich das Innenleben in der Nase stecken hat

----------


## JaWa

@punkt: es kommt manchmal vor, dass dieser Schrumpfschlauch so stark am Standrohr schleift, dass man dies direkt merkt. Aus diesem Grund kam dieser bei dir runter! Wie gesagt es ist nicht immer der Fall...
@Red: Es tut mir leid, dass du bis jetzt  Gesundheitliche Troubles hattest, jedoch hättest du uns die Gabel gerade deshalb schicken können...

Also dass Evolution-System ist um einiges Komplexer als alles andere was bis dato in eienr Boxxer war.

Die 220ml max Ölmenge ist ein Richtwert von uns. Da die Öldichtungen nicht gesichert sind, kann es bei zu hoher Ölmenge dazu kommen dass sich diese verschieben und die Gabel dann eckt oder undicht wird.
Ich hab die Methode mit dem Luftventil auch schon probiert, jedoch ist der Luftdruck den man reinpumpen kann um das ansprechverhalten nicht zu verschlechtern recht gering, sodass die Wirkung als Durchschlagschutz nicht gerade groß ist. der Unterschied zur Methode mit dem Öl ist einfach, dass das Ansprechverhalten sich nicht verändert und man dennoch den Durchschlagschutz und auch das wegtauchen der Gabel (sekundär) verändern kann.
Die Methode mit der Luftkammergröße (Ölmenge) ist vergleichbar mit der Einstellung am Dämpfer, wo man die Progression über die Luftkammergröße variieren kann (Bottom Out bei Fox,...)
Die Methode mit dem Elastomer ist eine gute Lösung, jedoch ist es mühsamer die Gabel auf den jeweiligen Kurs anzupassen... Ich ändere z.B. den Ölstand je nach Kurs....
Ein allgemeiner Tipp: Man sollte den Durchschlagschutz nicht primär über die Dämpfung sondern über eine separate Progressionssteuerung regeln, denn sonst kann es recht schnell geschehen, dass sich die Gabel zu hart anfühlt...

----------


## Darky

Kann ich das ganze auch bei einer Fox40RC2 machen? Sprich auf die Federseite mehr Öl rein damit sie mehr durchschlagschutz hat? Wenn ja was kannst du da empfehlen Walther? Dank dir. Grüße

----------


## JaWa

Klar kannst du das auch machen, jedoch brauchst du durch das weitaus größere Volumen weit mehr Öl....
Ich sag mal so Daumen mal Pi wird man so ca. 150ml mindestens benötigen um eine Progressionswirkung zu merken... bei Warmuth Tom hatten wir letztes Jahr ca. 260ml drin bei 80 kg Körpergewicht (ca.)

----------


## BATMAN

Laß Dir bei der Fox 40 das interne hydraulische Bottom Out auf max stellen.
Dann hast im letzen Teil quasi ne zusätzliche, deutlich straffere highspeed Druckstufe.

Einfach beim nächsten Service machen lassen.
Ist kein großer Akt.

----------


## klemmi

Hat hier nochmal jemand eine genaue Beschreibung der Funktion der Motion Control Einheit? Wenn möglich auf Deutsch...
Was ich auch noch bräuchte ist eine solche Beschreibung zum Blackbox Speedstack!
Würde mir wirklich sehr helfen...

----------


## klemmi

Was ich auch noch bräuchte, ist eine genaue Erklärung zur Funktion eines Dämpfers und Bilder. Am besten zu Dämpfern wie DHX 5.0, Roco WC oder Vivid.
Ich hoffe es meldet sich jemand, vielleicht kann ja auch jemand von MP sich dazu äußern...

----------


## smoe

such mal in amiforen.. da gibts viele bastler..

dämpfer schaun eh fast alle ähnich aus.. vivid is halt einen ausnahme durchs twintube system.. ähnlich wie der cane creek..

aber manitous fox und was weiss ich was funktionieren alle genau nach dem gleichen prinzip..

der blackboxlalala ist einfach ein ganz normaler shimstack.. wenn ma sich mit shims auskennt kamma sich da cool spielen.. nur haben da wenige a ahnung was sie wirklich machen..

für was brauchst du des alles??  :Confused:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

vielleicht macht er a Konkurrenzunternehmen zu MP-Suspension auf...

----------


## xxFRESHxx

> Was ich auch noch bräuchte, ist eine genaue Erklärung zur Funktion eines Dämpfers und Bilder. Am besten zu Dämpfern wie DHX 5.0, Roco WC oder Vivid.
> Ich hoffe es meldet sich jemand, vielleicht kann ja auch jemand von MP sich dazu äußern...


blätter mal durch ein paar bike magazine. es gab oder gibt eine werbeanzeige von fox in der eine recht detaillierte schnittdarstellung eines DHX 5 zu sehen ist. daran kann man die funktionsweise eigentlich recht gut nachvollziehen.

----------


## klemmi

> such mal in amiforen.. da gibts viele bastler..
> 
> dämpfer schaun eh fast alle ähnich aus.. vivid is halt einen ausnahme durchs twintube system.. ähnlich wie der cane creek..
> 
> aber manitous fox und was weiss ich was funktionieren alle genau nach dem gleichen prinzip..
> 
> der blackboxlalala ist einfach ein ganz normaler shimstack.. wenn ma sich mit shims auskennt kamma sich da cool spielen.. nur haben da wenige a ahnung was sie wirklich machen..
> 
> für was brauchst du des alles??


Ich brauche das für meine Seminarfacharbeit!
Ich will dort näher auf die Funktion eingehen und dazu muss ich das alles erstmal verstanden haben. Die MC-Einheit der Boxxer Race habe ich jetzt verstanden. Allerdings habe ich noch keine Bilder von einer Einheit, wie sie in der Boxxer Team oder WC verbaut ist.

@xxxfreshxxx: Leider finde ich da nichts. Ich habe auch so gut wie nur mtbrider hier. Wenn du das noch hast wäre es nett, wenn du es einscannen könntest.

----------


## xxFRESHxx

Scan
und hier noch ein paar bilder vom shim stack der boxxer
img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...oxxermcbw0.jpg
www.ridemonkey.com/forums/att...2&d=1161262614
www.ridemonkey.com/forums/att...7&d=1162820805

----------


## klemmi

Oooo mann, du bist mir echt eine riesen Hilfe, vielen vielen Dank!!! :Smile:

----------


## Sethimus

www.windwave.co.uk/documents/...e%20Manual.ppt

sollte helfen...

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Wär wirklich net schlecht wenn in dem Thread 

NUR SACHEN DIE MOTOPITKAN BETREFFEN
gepostet würden und dieser nicht zu einem allgemeinen Federungsthreat verkommmt

*DANKE*

----------


## dolcho

zerlegen und anschauen, wennst schon ne seminarabeit drüber schreibst

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Wär wirklich net schlecht wenn in dem Thread 
> 
> NUR SACHEN DIE MOTOPITKAN BETREFFEN
> gepostet würden und dieser nicht zu einem allgemeinen Federungsthreat verkommmt
> 
> *DANKE*



der next generation admin hat gesprochen...

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> der next generation admin hat gesprochen...


Sei stad- sonst schick i di zrück in die friseur-brufschul! :Cool:  

Aber es ist ja wirklich schön langsam lächerlich, jetzt fehlt nur noch sowas wie:

"_Lieber Walter, neulich ist mir die Judy-Butter zum Gabel-schmieren ausgegeangen. Im Schlafzimmer meiner Eltern hab ich eine Tube Gleitcreme gefunden, kann ich damit meine 66 schmieren oder verliere ich dadurch 2 Monate Garantie?
Wär ultraviolett wenn ich innerhalb von 2,56 Minuten eine Antwort bekomme.
Euer Arschibald_ "

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Poison :)

:Lol:  
is zwar ganz witzig euer dialog, erinnere kurz daran:   

> NUR SACHEN DIE MOTOPITKAN BETREFFEN

 an schen

----------


## Decolocsta

Klemmi,

dein Anliegen ist doch interessant genug um einen eigenen thread aufzumachen,
ausserdem wird das DH Board ja nicht täglich von einer Welle neuer Themen überschwämmt, da kannste mit gutem Gewissen agieren. :Cool:

----------


## ego

Ist es möglich, einen normalen Ausgleichsbehälter zu einem externen Ausgleichsbehälter umzubaun?
Bei Fox DHX Dämpfern ist das ja (scheinbar) problemlos möglich.

Führt ihr auch solche Umbauten durch?
Bzw. wo kann ich so einen Umbau machen lassen und was kostet der Spaß? Ist der Umbau auch bei anderen Dämpfern möglich?

----------


## DasMatti

Den Roco gibts auch mit xternem Ausgleichsbehälter.
Eig. ist das ja "nur" ne Stahlfelxleitung, für welchen Rahmen brauchstn das?

----------


## SiK

Gibt es eigentlich schon Neuigkeiten zu dem neuen Closed-Cartridge System? Ist es bereits erhältlich oder testet ihr noch?

vG, Tom

----------


## punkt

> Gibt es eigentlich schon Neuigkeiten zu dem neuen Closed-Cartridge System? Ist es bereits erhältlich oder testet ihr noch?
> 
> vG, Tom



gibt es schon länger, allerdings nur auf anfrage und in diesem jahr zahlenmäßig limitiert

----------


## ego

Wo gibts den Roco mit externen Ausgleichsbehälter?
Führt jetzt MP solche Umbauten nicht durch?

----------


## JaWa

Theoretisch ist ein solcher Umbau kein Thema. Gemacht haben wir es jedoch noch nicht.
Man braucht nur einen Hydraulikschlauch und das nötige Werkzeug...

----------


## ego

Ja. Und halt Anschlüsse. Und die werden am meisten kosten.
Kannst du in etwa sagen, wieviel man bei euch für so einen Umbau löhnen muss?
Ich würde den Dämpfer dann im selben Zug wohl auch bei euch tunen lassen.

----------


## DasMatti

So, war gestern endlich mal mit der richtigen Feder im Bikepark, und meine Travis arbeitet echt super.
Sie hat den Federweg immer optimal ausgenutzt, und viel weggebügelt - komischerweiße nicht so sauber wie die Shiver von nem Kumpel - trotzdem gabs noch genug Feedback vom Untergrund.

Echt n dickes Lob an die Leute von MP.

Allerdings stört mich eine Sache ganz imens, und zwar klappert meine Gabel so dermaßen übel, das ich fast glaub meine Gabel fällt auseinander.
Ich bin mir fast sich das es die Feder ist, die in der Gabel bissl rumschlägt. Der Steuersatz ist es nicht! Aber genau so hört sich das an.

Was kann man da gegen machen, außer Schrubmpfschlauch, weil das hab ich ausprobiert, aber der Schrumpfschlauch war zu dick, das die Gabel dann haken angefangen hat...Wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar.

ride on
matti

----------


## Sethimus

duennerer schrumpfschlauch?

----------


## DasMatti

:Smile:  Ganz blöd bin ich auch nicht...hab jetzt keinen ultradünnen Schrumpfschlauch verwendet, aber die Gabel hat schon nach 50mm gehakt..ich weiß nicht ob da n dünnerer dann 200mm zulässt....????

----------


## xxFRESHxx

vielleicht kannst einen rennradschlauch über feder ziehen

----------


## Sanchez

klappert sie beim ein- oder ausfedern?
nach einem service (net bei mp, selber gmacht) knacht meine feder auch. hört sich so an als ob die feder sich erst wieder mittig zentrieren müsste. ist jedoch nur der fall wenn ich das vorderrad anhebe und bei gezogener bremse einfedere.
ein zweites komisches geräusch ist bei meiner gabel beim ausfedern zu vernehmen. nch einem tag im bikepark ist es meist lauter, hört sich an als ob sich bei der zugstufe irgendwas schließen, also so ein schlagen, stört mich aber nicht.

----------


## DasMatti

also das ist immer so, wenn ich zb aufn randstein zufahr, und die Gabel grad am einfedern ist gibts n Schlag, und wenn ich zb über n Haufen Bremswellen fahr, dann scheppert sie die ganze Zeit, wie als wäre der Steuersatz extremst locker...

----------


## smoe

> klappert sie beim ein- oder ausfedern?
> nach einem service (net bei mp, selber gmacht) knacht meine feder auch. hört sich so an als ob die feder sich erst wieder mittig zentrieren müsste. ist jedoch nur der fall wenn ich das vorderrad anhebe und bei gezogener bremse einfedere.
> ein zweites komisches geräusch ist bei meiner gabel beim ausfedern zu vernehmen. nch einem tag im bikepark ist es meist lauter, hört sich an als ob sich die zugstufenshims schließen, also so ein schlagen, stört mich aber nicht.


hast du nicht die 888 rv? shims?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sanchez

jo ka. ich stell ma des so vor dass sich bei der zugstufn wos schließen, bzw. teilweise schließen muss. beim einfedern sollt das öl ja ungehindert durch, beim ausfedern muss sichs wieder mehr oder wenigr schließen.
oder?  :Smile:

----------


## smoe

888 und dämpfung in einem satz zu nennen is ein verbrechen aber ja..

shims hat noch keine 888 gesehen..

die 888 "dämpfung" is eigentlich eine frechheit.. find ich.. a paar löcher in am aluröhrdl.. aber jetz kommt sicher wer und redet dagegen?!

----------


## Laubfrosch

die zugstufen dämpfung funktioniert sehr gut.
ne boxxer zu haben mit 6 klicks verstellung und lockout is dahingegen der totale ranz.

----------


## JaWa

@DasMatti: und mit der Standardfeder hattest du das Problem nicht? dann Liegt es sicher an der neuen Feder. Schraub die Gabel nochmal auf und schau wieviel spiel die Feder hat.

----------


## DasMatti

Das Problem hatte ich auch mit der alten Feder... :Frown: 
Jetzt hab ich grad gelesen das es auch an de Shims liegen könnte.

1. Hab ich sowas?
2. Könnts das sein?

Danke für den super Support von MP.

ride on
matti

----------


## punkt

meinst du shims zur vorspannung oder zur dämpfung?

----------


## JaWa

DU hast shims, jedoch hab ich noch nie von klappernden Shims gehört. Wenn shims klappern würden, würde das bedeuten, dass diese locker sind, somit hättest du auch Dämpfungsverlust (in Zug oder Druckstufe).
Übrigens: Ja du hast shims....
bau mal die Gabel aus und federe beide seiten getrennt voneinander ein. Somit kannst du mal lokalisieren ob das klappern von der Federseite oder der Dämpfungsseite kommt...

----------


## DasMatti

Also Dämpfung geht noch Tadellos.

Werds mal die Standrohre ausbaun, und dann mal biss dran "rütteln" weil ich hab das klappern nur wenn ich über Schläge fahre, also zb n Randstein rauf, oder Bremsrippen/Wurzeln, beim Normalen Federn im Stand hör ich gar nix, da federt sie wie sies soll ->leise  :Big Grin: 

danke
matti

----------


## dolcho

also wenn meine travis nur so gehen würde wie ne shiver, dann wäre ich unzufrieden.

----------


## DasMatti

Also hab jetzt geschaut an was es liegen könnte.

1. Wenn ich die Gabel ausgebaut hab (nur noch gabel holme, und Vorderes Laufrad) und die Gabel auf den Boden fallen lass, dann hör ich auf der Seite mit der Feder ein Scheppern, wie wenn die Feder drin rumfällt "drusch"

2. Wenn ich auf nur auf der Federseite einfeder dann hör ich nix - komm aber auch nicht sehr weit rein, weil die Feder ja extrem hart ist.

3. Wenn ich auf der Dämpfungsseite schnell ein- und wieder ausfedere, hab ich erst mal n Übergang zwischen den beiden Dämpfungen (Druck und Zugstufe) dh. die Gabel ist n Moment lang bein rausziehen ungedämpft, und dann setzt erst die Zugstufe ein. Das mach auch ein geräusch, das hört sich fast so an wie das das ich beim Fahren höre, aber viel zu leise.

4. Ist es normal das ich die Holme ganz minimal - würd sagen paar zehntel mm - in den Tauchrohren bewegen kann. Wirklich nicht viel, aber ich kann die halt kleines bissl nach vorne und zur Seite drücken, müsste aber eig wenn die oberen Kronen wieder drauf sind, weg sein...verunsicher mit auch nur grad n bissl.

danke
ride on
matti

p.s. mir ist grad auch noch aufgefallen, das beim einfedern von Hand auf der Dämpfungsseite fast kein spürbarer unterschied besteht zw. Druckstufe offen oder ganz zu. Zugstufe geht noch, aber Druckstufe merkt man fast keinen Unterschied...also bei weitem nicht so wie bei einer Boxxer wo man Lock out machen kann! Aber vllt beweg ich auch mit der Hand nicht schnell genug den Holm nach innen.

Ich bin auf der ganzen Linie verwirrt  :Confused: 

p.p.s hab das grad im IBC gefunden. Bei dem User hat auch die Gabel geklappert:




> ...Das SPV-Ventil muss bei mir auch defekt gewesen sein und hat somit das Klappern verursacht, weil es, einmal ganz geöffnet, irgendwie hängengeblieben ist. Erst wenn der Druck auf das Ventil groß genug war, schloss es sich klackernd wieder....
> Zu Tuning 4 übernehme ich die interessante bestehende Intrinsic-Federpaketlösung, um eine weggesteuerte Komponente in das System zu bekommen.


heißt das das ich n SPV ventil drin hab, und das vllt Kapputt sein könnte? Oder wurde mir beim Tuning gleich eine Shimdurckstufe verbaut?
Meine Gabel ist angangs paar mal heftig druchgeschlagen, weil ich ne viel zu weiche Feder drin hatte...

Quelle: www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...&postcount=563

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> p.s. mir ist grad auch noch aufgefallen, das beim einfedern von Hand auf der Dämpfungsseite fast kein spürbarer unterschied besteht zw. Druckstufe offen oder ganz zu. Zugstufe geht noch, aber Druckstufe merkt man fast keinen Unterschied...also bei weitem nicht so wie bei einer Boxxer wo man Lock out machen kann! Aber vllt beweg ich auch mit der Hand nicht schnell genug den Holm nach innen.
> 
> Ich bin auf der ganzen Linie verwirrt



hast du das prorace tuning für die travis? wenn ja, dann is das normal, hab ich auch. nachdem tuning ist die bandbreite nicht mehr ganz so gross, aber dafür optimal!

----------


## DasMatti

Ja hab das Pro Race Tuning!

----------


## Laubfrosch

gibt es nu eigentlich was neues bezüglich der sache mit dem umbau auf externen ausgleichsbehölter beim roco? hätte auch interesse.

----------


## Sabes

hi, möchte mir eine boxxer bei mp tunen lassen. muss mich bloß noch entscheiden ob prorace oder evo-tuning (falls noch vorhanden). gibts hier jemanden der beides gefahren ist und mal seine eindrücke schildern kann? wär cool wenn man mir hier helfen könnte...

cheers,
sebastian

ps: danke walter für deine schnelle antwort auf meine email  :Way To Go:

----------


## punkt

wenn einer beides ausgiebig getestet hat, dann wohl der walter  :Mr. Brown:

----------


## Sabes

ja ne is klar :Big Grin:  aber ich dachte vllt gibts noch wen anders der da ne meinung zu beidem hat. ich geh mal davon aus dass das evo-tuning besser ist als das prorace nur ob man den unterschied sehr deutlich spürt interessiert mich... 
cheers

----------


## punkt

war ja auch nicht als angriff gedacht der kommentar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Cool:

----------


## JaWa

Es gibt schon Fahrer die beide Systeme gefahren sind, jedoch sind diese nicht im Forum. Den Unterschied merkt man auf jeden Fall und dieser ist nicht gerade geringt, jedoch muss jeder selbst abwiegen, wieviel man bereit ist zu investieren. Der Preis von 400 Euro für das Evolution-System ist der Preis für den man aus unserer Sicht das Maximum an Leistungssteigerung erhält. Mit dem ProRace Tuning erhält man auch ein Maximum an Leistungssteigerung, diese Steigerung beruht jedoch auf Basis der MC-Einheit und der anderen bestehenden Teile. Beim Evolution Tuning werden immerhin 100% des Innenlebens von uns gefertigt!

Vielleicht hat jemand von den Jungs die ein Evolution System fahren die Möglichkeit ein ProRace Tuning zu testen, und kann dann ein Feedback geben.

----------


## Sabes

> war ja auch nicht als angriff gedacht der kommentar


hab ich auch nich als einen aufgenommen...  :Smile: 

danke walter für die antwort

----------


## Laubfrosch

der ak-83 war ja auch überzeugt von dem evo system soweit ich weiß, nur von mp nicht aber das tut ja grad nix zur sache. wenn man ihn bezüglich des evo-systems um ne vernüftige aussage bittet kann man vllt. auch von ihm schlau werden.

----------


## JaWa

klemmi hier im Forum hat auch ein Evolution-System, der kann sicher auch ein aussagekräftiges Statement geben!
Aber um was es hier geht, bzw was sabes wissen möchte, wäre ja ein direkter Vergleich zw. ProRace und Evo-System!!!!
Jemand der nur ein system kennt, kann dieses zwar bewerten, diese Bewertung sag im Vergleich jedoch nichts aus...

----------


## Laubfrosch

da hast natuerlich recht.

----------


## punkt

wie sehen denn die pläne bezüglich evo tuning für die zukunft aus?

----------


## klemmi

Jap, ich hab das System! Funktioniert einfach nur klasse. Allerdings habe ich erst jetzt die genau passende Feder drin und es geht noch besser als vorher. Vorher war die Gabel immer sehr weit eingetaucht. Am besten wäre, wenn du mir genaue Fragen schreibst. Ich beantworte sie dir dann.

----------


## Laubfrosch

was würde ein pro race tuning mit buchsen, dichtungen und so komplett auf mich und mei radel abgestimmt denn so kosten? liege ich da richtig bei 160 euro?
will endlich mal vernünftiges vorn drinne haben.
federn hab ich noch in mittel und hart hier rumliegen.
wobei ich ma aufn rennen a 888rc2x (wie meine) gsehn hab, mit nur einer harten feder. das wäre vllt. gewichtstechnisch ganz in meinem interesse um die gabel mal bisl abzuspecken, bin eh net sooo der brocken. wieg so 70-75kg auf 198cm

----------


## JaWa

Was hast du genau für eine Gabel?

----------


## Laubfrosch

ne 888 rc2x 2006 mit kaputter highbspeed druckstufen kartusche. hab das gestern vergessen zu schreiben

----------


## JaWa

So Leute es gibt wieder neues von MP-Suspension!

Wir möchten ab 2009 neue Decals auf unsere Federelemente geben!!!
Nun haben wir uns gedacht wir machen eine offizielle Ausschreibung, in der jeder von euch, uns Vorschläge (fixfertige Grafiken, Entwürfe, Freihandzeichnungen,....) schicken kann und dem Gewinner winkt ein kostenloses ProRace (Race bei MZ-Gabeln) Tuning für Gabel und Dämpfer.
Nur um eins vorher klar zu stellen, wir werden den Vorschlag des Gewinners 1:1 übernehmen und keine anderen Vorschläge einfliesen lassen. Der Gewinner wird am Ende auch natürlich bekannt gegeben!

Zu den Fakten:

Einsendeschluss: 30.11.2008
Kontakt: info(ÄT)motopitkan(dot)at
Der Vorschlag soll beinhalten: jeweils 1 Vorschlag für eine MTB-Gabel und 1 Vorschlag für einen MTB-Dämpfer (Sticker für Ausgleichsbehälter)...
Art des Vorschlags: Freihandskizze, fix fertige Grafik, Entwurf,...
Preis für den besten Vorschlag: 1 Komplett-Tuning

----------


## Ju82

Hallo Walter,

Darf das MP Logo auch verändert bzw. Redesign werden, möchtet ihr die bisherigen Logofarben weiter verwenden, für was steht eigentlich das X unter eurem Logo, vielleicht hast Du auch einen Grafik oder ein Foto von den aktuellen Stickern! Hoffe Du kannst mir weiterhelfen - besten Dank - Julian  :Smile:

----------


## JaWa

Sorry!!!
Vergaß ich zu erwähnen!!!!
Also das es kann ein andere Schriftzug verwendet werden. MP sollte schon enthalten sein evtl. auch Suspension oder Suspension Technologie....Ansonsten lassen wir euch komplett freie Hand! Aber wie gesagt... Der MP Schriftzug kann komplett redesigned werden (neue Farben, neue Schriftart, neuer Aufbau des Logos,...)...
Wir wollen ab 2009 nämlich die MX und MTB Schiene von der Optik komplett trennen!!!
Das X steht eigentlich für Cross und hat so gesehen auf den MTB Stickern nichts mehr verloren...
Bez. der alten Grafik... schau auf unsere HP... Da ist eine direkt auf der STartseite...

----------


## ego

Seit einiger Zeit mache ich mir Vorwürfe, weil meine alte 888 RC2X Gabel im Keller verstaubt. Ich habe die Tauchrohre pulvern lassen und die Buchsen neu einpressen lassen.
Beim Zusammenbau der Gabel habe ich natürlich noch nicht vorhergesehen, dass sich bei den Ölabstreifringen/Öldichtung nach 2maligem Putzen immer noch etwas Dreck/Staub befindet. 
Als die Gabel dann fertig zusammengebaut war und ich zum Test im Stand eingefedert habe, waren schon erste Kratzer im Standrohr. Diese befinden sich aber (komischerweise) unterhalb der Ölabstreifer bzw. Buchsen.

Ausserdem hat sich das Gewinde, das unterhalb der Ausfallenden angeklebt ist, nach dem Pulvern (durch die Hitze) gelöst. Nun steckt die Schraube im Gewineeinsatz fest; rausbekommen kann man das bestenfalls durch Aufbohren.

Meine Frage: Könnt ihr auch Kratzer aus den Standrohren entfernen/rauspolieren bzw. ist das überhaupt notwendig (wenn diese sich unterhalb der Öldichtungen befinden)? Was würde das kosten, die Gabel wieder in Stand zu setzen? Vermutlich müssten auch neue Buchsen eingepresst werden;

Komischerweise hat bei meinen Boxxermodellen immer alles gleich geklappt.. shit happens.

----------


## stephan-

Was könnt ihr, Motopitkan, denn mit einer Boxxer Race 07 mit Motioncontrol anstellen? Ich überlege ob ich ihr ein Tuning gönne, dann wüsste ich aber gerne vorher, ob sich das auch lohnen würde. Was wird denn verändert/verbessert an der Boxxer?

----------


## Poison :)

würd mal bissl nachlesen, alles zig-mal erklärt =) 
lg

----------


## klamsi

nämlich auf den letzten 69 seitn....viel spass  :Lol:   :Wink:

----------


## stephan-

> würd mal bissl nachlesen, alles zig-mal erklärt =)
> 
> lg


Eigentlich hab ich den gesamten Thread schonmal gelesen irgendwann, zur Boxxer hab ich aber nie einwandfreie Infos gelesen -  oder ich habs übersehen.
Weiterhin sind mir die 69 Seiten zu lang UND ich will nicht den Stand von vor 6 Monaten wissen sondern ich will wissen was jetzt möglich ist - vielleicht hat sich ja etwas verändert.
Hab mir bei der Frage schon etwas gedacht..

----------


## joseppe

www.motopitkan.at/wp-content/...d-28052008.pdf

tuns etwa 4 monate alte informationen?

----------


## stephan-

> www.motopitkan.at/wp-content/...d-28052008.pdf
> 
> tuns etwa 4 monate alte informationen?


Das wusste ich bereits. Ich wollte wissen, was sie genau mit einer Boxxer anstellen, ob das Moco beibehalten wird oder inwiefern da etwas geändert wird etc.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Das wusste ich bereits. Ich wollte wissen, was sie genau mit einer Boxxer anstellen, ob das Moco beibehalten wird oder inwiefern da etwas geändert wird etc.


Da steht eh in dem PdF was gemacht wird....

Ich hab meine Boxxer Race dort auch Pro-Race tunen lassen - und ehrlich gesagt is es mir schei..egal was die machen, weil danach fährt sich die gabel wirklich um welten besser- und das is die hauptsache...!

----------


## stephan-

Beschreib das "um Welten besser" doch mal ein wenig detailierter. Was geht denn besser?

----------


## punkt

> Beschreib das "um Welten besser" doch mal ein wenig detailierter. Was geht denn besser?


gibt es in diesem thread nicht schon genug erfahrungsberichte? wenn du zu faul zum lesen bist, ist das in erster linie dein problem. außerdem wird der walter hier keine genaueren details posten, dann könnten die den laden gleich zu machen.

----------


## stephan-

Soweit ich mich erinnere sind hier Berichte über die CC-Systeme oder das Evo-System drin. Über die Boxxer las man hier auch nur das sie "um Welten besser geht" - mich interessiert aber _was_ um Welten besser geht. 

Ich wollte auch keine Anleitung um meine Gabel selbst zu tunen, ich wollte lediglich wissen was gemacht wird. Ob alles so bleibt und nur anders eingestellt wird, ob neue Teile hinzukommen und wie das läuft. Ist das so ein großes Problem meine Wissbegierigkeit nachzuvollziehen? Wenn ich so viel Geld für etwas ausgeben möchte, dann möchte ich auch wissen, was im Groben abläuft und was ich davon habe.  :Confused:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Soweit ich mich erinnere sind hier Berichte über die CC-Systeme oder das Evo-System drin. Über die Boxxer las man hier auch nur das sie "um Welten besser geht" - mich interessiert aber _was_ um Welten besser geht. 
> 
> Ich wollte auch keine Anleitung um meine Gabel selbst zu tunen, ich wollte lediglich wissen was gemacht wird. Ob alles so bleibt und nur anders eingestellt wird, ob neue Teile hinzukommen und wie das läuft. Ist das so ein großes Problem meine Wissbegierigkeit nachzuvollziehen? Wenn ich so viel Geld für etwas ausgeben möchte, dann möchte ich auch wissen, was im Groben abläuft und was ich davon habe.


So, zu deiner beruhigung:

Es wird auf jeden fall die dämpfung verändert, was noch- weiß ich nicht, is mir aber wie gesagt wurscht wenn das ergebnis stimmt....

Ergebnis: besserer grip, sensibler, weniger armpump und überhaupt bessere dämpfung, dh schläge kommen nicht so stark durch und siehe oben

MMn wirst du die investition ins tuning nicht bereuen (mehr kann ich nicht sagen ausser ausprobieren oder einfach tunen lassen oder wenns dir es nicht wert ist es sein lassen)

Mfg

----------


## punkt

> So, zu deiner beruhigung:
> 
> Es wird auf jeden fall die dämpfung verändert, was noch- weiß ich nicht, is mir aber wie gesagt wurscht wenn das ergebnis stimmt....
> 
> Ergebnis: besserer grip, sensibler, weniger armpump und überhaupt bessere dämpfung, dh schläge kommen nicht so stark durch und siehe oben
> 
> MMn wirst du die investition ins tuning nicht bereuen (mehr kann ich nicht sagen ausser ausprobieren oder einfach tunen lassen oder wenns dir es nicht wert ist es sein lassen)
> 
> Mfg



an die buchsen und staubabstreifer wird auch hand angelegt

----------


## JaWa

Nun klink ich mich auch mal wieder ein....
Es stimmt schon, ich werde hier sicher nicht sagen was wir genau machen, einzig, dass beim ProRace Tuning die Dämpfung der Gabel umgebaut und verändert wird (wie, poste ich hier sicher nicht), damit die Gabel so arbeitet, wie sie soll und das ist im Grunde ungefähr so wie es VarikuzelePhimose beschrieben hat. Der Thread ist schon etwas groß, aber wenn jemand nähere Details wissen möchte und nicht unbedingt nachlesen, sollte er bei uns in der Firma anrufen und erhält dann direkt Antworten auf seine Fragen. Wie gesagt wir bearbeiten beinahe die komplette Gabel damit sie so gut es uns möglich ist funktioniert. Und im Grundlegenden werden auch nur die Ergebnisse veröffentlich und nicht was wir genau machen, denn dann kommen sicher auch einige auf die Idee es selbst zu versuchen und das wäre nicht so cool...
Verständlich oder (sollte normalerweise so sein)...
Also -stephan, du hast mir eh schon einige p.m. und so geschrieben... ruf einfach mal an und ich versuch dir die Dinge die du wissen willst zu erklären...
Ansonsten stehen hier genügend Erfahrungsberichte wie die Gabel geht. und das Fazit ist, so wie ich das sehe, dass es sich auf jedenfall auszahlt!!!! Egal was genau gemacht wird.. Eins kann ich sagen...
Es ist definitiv nicht so, dass wir die Gabel bekommen, den Rebound und die Compression richtig einstellen (bloß Knöpfe verdrehen) und dann wieder zurückschicken...

----------


## stephan-

Okay, damit kann ich schon eher leben als nur mit der Aussage "geht besser". Wenn ich die Sachen hinschicken sollte - der Dämpfer kommt auf jedenfall zu euch - dann ruf ich vorher an um das alles abzusprechen.
Gut, danke soweit.

----------


## Loki

> Der Thread ist schon etwas groß, aber wenn jemand nähere Details wissen möchte und nicht unbedingt nachlesen, sollte er bei uns in der Firma anrufen und erhält dann direkt Antworten auf seine Fragen.


wäre das nich langsam sinnvoll der übersichtlichkeit halber nen neuen thread zu starten??

----------


## DasMatti

Also es gibt - was anscheinend viele nicht wissen - eine Thread-durchsuch-funktion! Damit kann man speziell diesen Thread durchsuchen.
Außerdem wird ein Tuner nicht erzählen was er an einer Gabel ändert, der wär ja blöd - ich kanns zwar Nachvollziehen, und hab an meiner Travis gesehn was gemacht wurde, allerdings wird dir das hier niemand in dem Thread erklären.

Vielleicht macht sich ier mal jemand die arbeit und fasst in einem neuen Thread NUR die Erfahrungsberichte zusammen, schön gegliedert - ähnlich dem FAQ-Technik Thread - also ich nicht  :Twisted:  Aber an sich wärs ne super Idee.

----------


## JaWa

Ne gute idee,

Ich werd mich dran setzen und versuchen einen MP Tuning FAQ thread zusammenzufassen und die wichtigsten sachen in den ersten post zu fassen...
Hoff das wird was!!! :Wink:

----------


## stephan-

> Beschreib das "um Welten besser" doch mal ein wenig detailierter. Was geht denn besser?


Na, wer fühlt sich denn davon schon wieder auf den Schlips getreten?  :Rolleyes:  
Jetzt kriegt man dafür, dass man ein wenig hinterfragt und sich für etwas interessiert schon negative Bewertungen. "Kümmer dich doch mal selbst um deinen Kram" - Hä? Bitte? Ich will wissen was an seiner Gabel nach dem Tuning denn besser ging - das ist doch wohl mein gutes Recht?! Wie soll ich mich um mein eigenes Kram kümmern wenn ich keine getunte Forke habe? Was ist das für ein Schwachsinn?
Aber gut, hier meldet sich eh nie jemand zu Wort der negative Bewertungen vergibt, man ist ja so schön anonym.. sinnloses Posting.

----------


## punkt

> Na, wer fühlt sich denn davon schon wieder auf den Schlips getreten?  
> Jetzt kriegt man dafür, dass man ein wenig hinterfragt und sich für etwas interessiert schon negative Bewertungen. "Kümmer dich doch mal selbst um deinen Kram" - Hä? Bitte? Ich will wissen was an seiner Gabel nach dem Tuning denn besser ging - das ist doch wohl mein gutes Recht?! Wie soll ich mich um mein eigenes Kram kümmern wenn ich keine getunte Forke habe? Was ist das für ein Schwachsinn?
> Aber gut, hier meldet sich eh nie jemand zu Wort der negative Bewertungen vergibt, man ist ja so schön anonym.. sinnloses Posting.


nimms locker, ich hab auch eben erst ne negative bewertung bekommen, in der der geistreiche verfasser nichtmal ein wort oder zeichen geschrieben hat. bekommst schon noch deine positiven bewertungen  :Smile:

----------


## Loki

> nimms locker, ich hab auch eben erst ne negative bewertung bekommen, in der der geistreiche verfasser nichtmal ein wort oder zeichen geschrieben hat. bekommst schon noch deine positiven bewertungen


aus diesem grunde finde ich dieses bewertungsystem bissl fehl am platze... wenn man bewertet finde ich, muss auch ein text zu geschrieben werden...

----------


## Downhoehl

@ JaWa: Mich würde intersieren ob es Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit des Evo-Systems für die Boxxer gibt.Geht es nun in Serie, bzw. werdet Ihr nochmal welche fertigen?

----------


## Laubfrosch

das mit dem text is auch gar net so schwer zu programmiern. 
egal back2topic: warte scho ganz gespannt auf mei laubfrosch888 mit motopitkan power....

----------


## JaWa

Man sollte hier keine negativen Bewertungen machen nur weil jemand was fragt...
Klar ist es verständlich, dass es interessant ist, was gemacht wird damit die Gabel besser gehen als Serie...
WEiter klar ist jedoch dass dies nicht unbedingt breit getreten wird... Wir hatten schon ein paar mal den Fall, dass wir den Fehler machten und ungefähr erklärten was gemacht wurde... Das Resultat waren teilweise zerlegte Dämpfungen etc. die vom Endverbraucher dann doch nicht wieder zusammengesetzt werden konnten... Das bringt dann auch niemanden was...

@Downhoehl: Wir fertigen die Kartusche nicht in Serie... jedoch bieten wir sie auf Anfrage an... D.h. Das Evolution-System gibt es weiter, nur wird es nicht als reguläres Tuning angeboten, da die Produktion relativ viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, und die Termine hierfür genau abgeklärt werden müssen...

@Laubfrosch: Deine Gabel sollte bald bei dir sein... (Feedback würd mich freuen)

----------


## Laubfrosch

sehr gut, wollt noch ne pm schreiben wies mit dem versand aussieht aber das hat sich ja erledigt  :Wink: 

feedback gibts aufjedenfall. :Wink:  was sagste eigentlich zum design vom tauchrohr? ausser das der lack net der beste/ stabilste is?

----------


## Sethimus

kleine anmerkung meinerseits, evtl. waers fuer euch besser das aehnlich wie push auf ihrer site pro gabel/daempfer darzustellen was dort gemacht wird und ned nur en langer text der dann fuer alle gabel/daempfer universell gilt. ihr macht ja denk ich nicht bei jeder gabel das gleiche tuning, sondern geht auf die jeweiligen eigenarten ein, oder?

am beispiel jetzt hier was push an nem roco alles aendert:

pushindustries.com/services.p...0Coil%20Shocks

so sieht man auch wie sich die einzelnen tunings unterscheiden...

----------


## Laubfrosch

naja ob man das wirklich so bis ins detail ausführen muss bleibt ja offen.... 
ich denk so ne kleine übersicht würd scho passen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

grad war der gelbgekleidete weihnachtsmann da....

gabel macht bisher n sehr guten eindruck. ansprechverhalten so im stand schonmal sehr fein. (hab etz leider keinen vergleich da, bin etz eh voll verwöhnt, nach 6 monaten kaputte boxxer und 888 fahrn)
werde sie später noch bisl in der stadt probefahrn, wenn mei vorbau noch vorbei kommt....
sieht aufjedenfall schonmal genial aus im zumbi....(wurde ja auch deswegen umgesprüht, aber war noch nie im bike)

----------


## ego

kann nur nochmal meine Frage stellen:
Poliert ihr auch Kratzer aus Standohren raus (ist das bei Kratzern unterhalb der Ölabstreifer notwendig?) in Verbindung mit einem Service?
Macht ihr auch Risse-Gabeln (insb. The Champ).
Hab euch schon eine Mail geschickt, die aber bislang leider noch nicht beantwortet wurde. Vielleicht bekomm ich ja hier eine Antwort. Würde mich freuen  :Smile:

----------


## Loki

> Poliert ihr auch Kratzer aus Standohren raus (ist das bei Kratzern unterhalb der Ölabstreifer notwendig?) in Verbindung mit einem Service?


würde mich auch interessieren, auch wenn meine forke bissl was älter is...

----------


## Laubfrosch

@jawa: bin die gabel heut bisl in der stadt gefahrn, also paar treppen und so spielerein... bin mit den ansprechverhalten und so echt sehr zufrieden. fährt sich echt fein. die einstellungen sind eigentlich auch ganz angenehm, so wie ichs haben wollte.
aber vielleicht könntest du mir weng was zu den einstellungen verraten, habt ihr die gabel nu so gemacht das die den ganzen federweg ausnutzt und am ende quasi nicht durchschlagen kann oder soll ich mit der druckstufe selber noch weng rumspielen.

bin aufjedenfall sehr zufrieden mit der gabel und auch mit dem preis.

grüße Per

----------


## ego

So, hab endlich Bilder.

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...o=3939&cat=500

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...o=3938&cat=500
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...o=3937&cat=500

Sieht weniger schlimm aus, als ich es in Erinnerung hatte. Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man, dass sich die Kratzer ziemlich weit unten am Standrohr befinden; sie dürften noch unterhalb der buchsen liegen und damit ausserhalb der Reichweite der Buchsen.
Kein Problem, oder?


2. Frage: Verpasst ihr auch einer "Risse - The Champ" Gabel ein RaceTuning?

----------


## JaWa

@ego: zur Risse Gabel... Kurz gesagt ja kein Problem!!!
bez der Kratzer: diese werden bei uns beim Service oder Tuning standardmäßig rauspoliert, egal wo sie sich befinden...
An das Mail kann ich mich erinnern... Hab dir aber geantwortet (immerhin fragen nicht soviele Leute wegen einer Risse Gabel....)

@Laubfrosch: freut mich zu hören dass du zufrieden bist... Wir haben die Gabel nach unserem Emmpfinden für dich eingestellt. Fahr mal so und wenn du eben durschlagen solltest spiel etwas mit der Druckstufe... aber vom Gefühl her sollte es passen... Kommt auch immer drauf an wo du grad fährst... 

bei einem 20m Drop könnts schon passieren dass eine von uns eingestellte Gabel 19,89876 cm Federweg nutzt  :Wink:

----------


## ego

Prima. Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Meine eMailadresse ist zur Zeit leider nicht erreichbar.

Eine Risse Gabel wird sicherlich eine Herausforderung für euch.. Aber ihr schafft das. Da bin ich mir sicher :daumen:
Im Winter bekommt ihr dann einiges zu tun..

----------


## Laubfrosch

jo ok.
najo habs dann so gelassen. nur die federvorspannung etwas erhöht.
muss mal wieder ein kugellager killen um die kugeln für den klick mechanismus zu bekommen.

----------


## RaHu

... hallo zusammmen,

hier mein kurzer Beitrag zum Thema:

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Foes FXR gekauft. Nachdem der Dämpfer dreimal reklamiert werden musste und es immer nocht nicht ging (beim ausfedern gab es einen deutlichen Ruck, hohes Losbrechmoment?) habe ich den Dämpfer zu MP geschickt.

Vorher per Mail abgeklärt, abgeschickt, bezahlt und wieder bekommen - alles innerhalb von 10 Tagen aus Berlin.

Den Dämpfer habe ich gerade eingebaut und Probegefahren, das Ergebnis hat mich voll überzeugt (und ich hatte wirklich Zweifel). Sehr sauberes ein- und ausfedern, sehr guter einsatz der Druckstufe (jetzt habe sogar ich gemerkt das sie lageabhängig arbeitet) und *kein auch nur irgendwas beim ausfedern* !!!. So wie es wollte, soft abgestimmt.

Also kurz und gut - vielen Dank Jungs.

Beste Grüße, RaHu

----------


## Decolocsta

Ma a Frach an Moto....


hab eine 2005er 36 Talas,
möchte diese im kommenden Jahr servicen lassen,
überlege ob ich sie nicht gleich zu euch schicken soll
um das mit einem Tuning zu verbinden.

Die Gabel ist im 1cm abgesackt, denke die problematik
sollte bekannt sein, könnt ihr das auch fixen und ganz 
wichtig, dauerhaft beheben?

2. interessiert mich ob ihr das bekannte problem das
die 36 Kartuschen Luft ziehen in den Griff bekommen
könnt, ist ja anscheinend seit Jahren der normalfall
bei den 40 und 36 und Toxoholic kann das problem
zwar beheben, jedoch nicht dauerhaft, hab gehört
das ihr da eine Lösung gefunden habt, wo etwas
gefräst werden muss und das blatter getauscht wird.

Danke schonmal... :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

Asl den zweiten Punkt bringen wir ohne weiteres hin... Hatten noch keine Reklamationen dass es nicht halten würde...

Verstehe jedoch den ersten Satz nicht ganz...
Was soll das heissen: Die Gabel ist im 1cm abgesackt...
Beschreib mir das Problem mal näher (via pm)...

----------


## ego

Terminvereinbarung  für Service und Tuning - Wie und wo geht das?  :Confused: 
Und ist es überhaupt möglich, im Winter einen Termin zu bekommen oder seit ihr vollständig überlastet?

----------


## JaWa

@ego: auf unserere Homepage steht (wie du sicher gelesen hast :Wink:  ) wie du einen Termin bekommst... aber ich sags dir gern nochmal... entweder bei uns anrufen oder ne Mail schreiben....
2. Klar bekommst du einen Termin...

----------


## Holz Fäller

Ey Leude...

Ich hab mir überlegt, mir meine zwei Luftdämpfer tunen zu lassen. Ich hab den Radium R und den Swinger 4-Way-Air.

Ziel ist halt, dass ich den Radium R wieder in mein Tourenbike einbauen werde, wo jetzt der Swinger 4-Way-Air ist, da dieser leichter ist und ich dann den 4-Way in mein Enduro päcken kann, wo momentan ein 4-Way-Coil federt.

Der Radium R sollte besser ansprechen und eine bessere Dämpfung bekommen, der 4-Way auch und vor allem mehr Durchschlagschutz. (was gibt es denn da noch so für Optionen??)

Kennt ihr Firmen, die die oben genannten Dämpfer tunen, wenn ja was denkt ihr, dass des kostet?
Was ist eurer Meinung nach besser: Akira oder Moto Pitkan?

Vielen Dank!!!

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Was besser ist wird kaum jemand beurteilen können.....

Ich weiß dass MotoPitkan das macht, wieviel es kostst müsste auf der Homepage stehen, oder ruf halt an....

Mein MotoPitkan tuning war super und hat uf jeden fall viel gebracht

----------


## ego

Hab vor 3 Tagen eine eMail zwecks Terminvereinbarung geschrieben.
Bin gespannt wie reibungslos der Kontak mit Motopitkan abläuft  :Twisted:

----------


## punkt

> Was besser ist wird kaum jemand beurteilen können.....


um das beurteilen zu können, müsste man beide fahren und dann nach gefühl entscheiden. besser ist keiner, beide sind sehr gut. insgesamt ähneln sich die abstimmungen zwar, aber im endeffekt empfindet das auch jeder anders.
mit akira machst du nichts falsch. mit mp aber auch nicht.

----------


## JaWa

@ego: Hast du schon eine Antwort bekommen?
Ich erinnere mich glaube ich dir geschrieben zu haben....

@punkt: genau so sehe ich das auch... Man kann nicht sagen was besser ist... die Tuningstile unterscheiden sich da doch... Irgendwo hier im Thread steht eh schon ein Statement von mir, dass bei uns nur der Boss tuned, da Tuning nur bedingt lernbar ist und es keinen sinn hat dass ein und das selbe Teil mit unterschiedlicher Funktion ein Haus verlässt....
Akria macht auf jedenfall gute Arbeit, davon bin ich überzeugt...
Wir denke ich auch (aber dieses Statement überlasse ich lieber anderen Leuten ).
Denke dass jeder egal welcher Tuner sein bestes gibt... (Sollte zumindest so sein)

----------


## Holz Fäller

> Ey Leude...
> 
> Ich hab mir überlegt, mir meine zwei Luftdämpfer tunen zu lassen. Ich hab den Radium R und den Swinger 4-Way-Air.
> 
> Ziel ist halt, dass ich den Radium R wieder in mein Tourenbike einbauen werde, wo jetzt der Swinger 4-Way-Air ist, da dieser leichter ist und ich dann den 4-Way in mein Enduro päcken kann, wo momentan ein 4-Way-Coil federt.
> 
> Der Radium R sollte besser ansprechen und eine bessere Dämpfung bekommen, der 4-Way auch und vor allem mehr Durchschlagschutz. (was gibt es denn da noch so für Optionen??)


@JaWa ihr scheint mir auf jeden Fall echt professionell, bin halt bisher nur Akira gefahren...

Könntet ihr da was machen??
Tunt ihr auch Luftdämpfer??

Greetz

----------


## punkt

> @JaWa 
> Tunt ihr auch Luftdämpfer??
> 
> Greetz



Ja!  :Big Grin: 


JaWa, wann gebt ihr den Gewinner eures Wettbewerbes bekannt (mit Fotos!)?

----------


## ego

> @ego: Hast du schon eine Antwort bekommen?
Ich erinnere mich glaube ich dir geschrieben zu haben....

 Edit: Hab die Email doch bekommen, is aber in den Spamfilter gewandert. Komisch  :Confused: 
Danke für die Mail!

----------


## ego

> @ego: Hast du schon eine Antwort bekommen?
> Ich erinnere mich glaube ich dir geschrieben zu haben....


Termin geht klar. Hab dir zur Sicherheit gerade nochmal eine eMail geschickt.


Wie lange dauert es in etwa, bis ein Paket ausm tiefsten Bayern bis zu euch kommt?

----------


## Laubfrosch

bei mir warns 3 tage. also mittwoch abgesandt oder so dann isses sicher da. 
allerdings komm ich ja aus franken  :Wink:

----------


## JaWa

@Holz Fäller: Antwort via P.M.  :Wink: 

@punkt: Der Einsendeschluss für die neuen Decals war ja bereits... Nun braúchen wir etwas Zeit um den Gewinner zu ermitteln...
Spätestens am 15.12 gibt es die Info hier im Board bzw. auf unserer HP wer gewonnen hat (und natürlich wird der Entwurf des Siegers auch veröffentlicht)

----------


## Mäss

> @punkt: Der Einsendeschluss für die neuen Decals war ja bereits... Nun braúchen wir etwas Zeit um den Gewinner zu ermitteln...
> Spätestens am 15.12 gibt es die Info hier im Board bzw. auf unserer HP wer gewonnen hat (und natürlich wird der Entwurf des Siegers auch veröffentlicht)


also??
ich denk wir sind alle gespannt!!


lg

----------


## _kopfschuss_

Na wie schauts jetz aus?? es is ja scho da 16te!
bin schon vui neugierig! :Big Grin:

----------


## JaWa

Die Antowort kommt bald!!!!
Die Entscheidung steht bereits fest...
Das Logo kommt so bald es geht...

----------


## Pinzgauner

Sieht so aus als wären die augeflogen. Auf ein Mail von mir am 10.12 hat bis jetzt auch keiner reagiert :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dafür wurden die Servicearbeiten nicht wie vereinbart erst am 15.12 durchgeführt sondern ich hab die Teile schon am 8.12 wieder zurückerhalten.

Vielleicht hatten Sie deswegen keine Zeit den Gewinner zu küren :Wink: 

Edit: Mail wurde soeben beantwortet! Bin insgesamt mit der Bearbeitung meines Auftrags sehr zufrieden!

----------


## JaWa

Der Gewinner wurde bereits informiert!
Aber irh müsst doch (so hoffe ich ) verstehen, dass es noch kleine Änderungen am Logo geben wird und wir es vorher nicht veröffentlichen wollen!
Wir haben zur Zeit recht viel um die Ohren und sind aber stehts bemüht alles rechtzeitig und perfekt zu erledigen!!!

@Pinzgauer: schick uns das Mail bitte nochmal.... Vielleicht ist es in der Mailflut untergeganen (was zwar passieren kann, aber nicht soll)!!!



Für alle die es nicht mehr erwarten können und die schon auf glühenden Kohlen sitzen, empfehle ich....



....Baldrian.... das hilft :Wink:   (scherz)

----------


## schnur

@jawa: habts ihr meine 2 dämpfer schon fertig. :Wink: 


achja, wie schauts mitn tuning-potential bei einer fox 36er float aus?

----------


## michlfeit

Hätt mal ne frage

Was kostet es das Evolution-System in eine neue 09er Boxxer Race einbauen zu lassen?

----------


## stephan-

400€ afaik.

----------


## Sethimus

> Hätt mal ne frage
> 
> Was kostet es das Evolution-System in eine neue 09er Boxxer Race einbauen zu lassen?


www.motopitkan.at/?page_id=30

auf der hp nachschauen ist ja auch so schwer, nicht?

----------


## michlfeit

Ich war auf der HP und hab unter "Preise" geschaut, nur dort steht nix dabei...
is natürlich ein Riesenproblem wenn ichd a jetzt frag...

----------


## Sethimus

es ist ja nicht so dass dieses thema zum ersten mal in diesem thread behandelt wird...

----------


## punkt

nicht meckern, ist doch weihnachten  :Big Grin:

----------


## ego

!Wichtig!

Mit welchen Kosten muss ich jetzt eigentlich rechnen?
Möchte ein Tuning und einen Service durchführen.
Die Gabeln sind alle funktionstüchtig, dh. nicht defekt.

Muss ich zusätzlich noch die Arbeitsstunden bezahlen oder nur das Tuning?

----------


## punkt

"nur" das tuning, wie kommst du auf irgendwelche arbeitsstunden? vielleicht einfach mal die seite durchlesen...

----------


## ego

> "nur" das tuning, wie kommst du auf irgendwelche arbeitsstunden? vielleicht einfach mal die seite durchlesen...


www.motopitkan.at/?page_id=73

Unter "Preise" ist ausserdem ein Mechaniker Studentensatz aufgeführt.

Der muss also beim Tuning nicht bezahlt werden?


Bei einer Risse The Champ sollten evtl. die Buchsen und Dichtungen ausgetauscht werden. Klar ist, dass die Buchsen als solche bezahlt werden.
Die Frage ist nur, ob zusätzlich die Arbeitsstunden dafür berechnet werden für Einbau und Reparatur (2 h kosten immerhin 90 Euro).

----------


## Marvin Tille

So wie ich das verstanden habe kannste die einen Mechaniker "mieten" 
Aber mit dem tuning hat das erstmal nichts zu tun.  :Wink:

----------


## Pinzgauner

Service war bei mir ein Pauschalpreis. Wird beim Tuning wohl auch so sein.




> !Wichtig!
> 
> Mit welchen Kosten muss ich jetzt eigentlich rechnen?
> Möchte ein Tuning und einen Service durchführen.
> Die Gabeln sind alle funktionstüchtig, dh. nicht defekt.
> 
> Muss ich zusätzlich noch die Arbeitsstunden bezahlen oder nur das Tuning?

----------


## Cove Rider

Hi,
ist jetzt zwar nicht nur MP spezifisch aber...
ich hab am 20.1 bei MP Termin für meine Boxxer, wie lange braucht ca. ein Paket von Bayern (Nähe Nürnberg) nach Österreich zu MP?

----------


## DasMatti

Habs von Dachau losgeschickt (München) das war innerhalb von 4 Tagen in Österreich.

ride on
matti

----------


## Cove Rider

alles klar danke, dann langts ja wenn ich sie Montag losschick, dann haben die immer noch 7 Tage Zeit. Das sollte selbst die Post hinbekommen.

----------


## JaWa

> !Wichtig!
> 
> Mit welchen Kosten muss ich jetzt eigentlich rechnen?
> Möchte ein Tuning und einen Service durchführen.
> Die Gabeln sind alle funktionstüchtig, dh. nicht defekt.
> 
> Muss ich zusätzlich noch die Arbeitsstunden bezahlen oder nur das Tuning?



Hi @ all!
Feiertage sind nun vorbei und ich bin wieder da  :Wink: 
Die Mechanikerstunden beziehen sich auf arbeiten die Moped's MX-Reparaturen etc. betreffen...
Ein Tuning kostet 120 oder 160 Euro... Service is bereits in diesem Preis enthalten hinzu kommen noch Kosten für evtl. Buchsen oder dergleichen und Versand...

lg

----------


## ego

Prima, dann hat sich meine Frage geklärt.

Hab am 15. den Termin und kann erst heute das Paket losschicken. Eher wärs wegen den Feiertagen nicht gegangen.
Es bleiben dann noch 6 Werktage. Das sollte im Regelfall für den Versand genügen. Es sei denn, das Schneechaos macht der Post einen Strich durch die Rechnung.
Da muss die Post mal beweisen, was sie kann  :Big Grin:

----------


## JaWa

Nun ist es offiziell…

Wir, das gesamte Team von Moto-Pitkan möchten uns für die zahlreiche Teilnahme an unserem Redesign-Wettbewerb recht herzlich bei euch bedanken!!!
Es war nicht einfach unter den vielen tollen Einsendungen eine klare Entscheidung zu treffen… Doch einer muss der Gewinner sein und nach einer kleinen Modifikation ist das neue Logo nun fertig.
Hier seht ihr erst mal das Logo in Schwarz-Rot, die Farbgebung wird jedoch variieren (je nach Dämpfer oder Gabel).
Der Gewinner des Redesign-Wettbewerbes ist Knappitsch Jürgen.
Ab Februar 2009 werden sämtliche MTB-Federelemente mit dem neuen Logo gekennzeichnet werden.

----------


## flat pedal thunder

wow, sieht spitze aus :Way To Go: 
dass die farben variieren find ich auch eine sehr schöne idee und gratulation an den gewinner

----------


## Sethimus

> Nun ist es offiziell…
> 
> Wir, das gesamte Team von Moto-Pitkan möchten uns für die zahlreiche Teilnahme an unserem Redesign-Wettbewerb recht herzlich bei euch bedanken!!!
> Es war nicht einfach unter den vielen tollen Einsendungen eine klare Entscheidung zu treffen… Doch einer muss der Gewinner sein und nach einer kleinen Modifikation ist das neue Logo nun fertig.
> Hier seht ihr erst mal das Logo in Schwarz-Rot, die Farbgebung wird jedoch variieren (je nach Dämpfer oder Gabel).
> Der Gewinner des Redesign-Wettbewerbes ist Knappitsch Jürgen.
> Ab Februar 2009 werden sämtliche MTB-Federelemente mit dem neuen Logo gekennzeichnet werden.


sieht super aus!

----------


## Red

Sieht professionell aus (und gefällt).

----------


## pAz

schön !  :Smile:

----------


## MoMo71

Super schaut das aus, ich liebe diese Farben, trifft genau meinen Geschmack,

----------


## xxFRESHxx

ja, schau nicht schlecht aus.  :Way To Go: 
aber hat es einen grund, dass das "race technology" nicht sauber zentriert ist?

----------


## punkt

ich nehm 2 für meine boxxer  :Big Grin:

----------


## JaWa

Liebe Leute hier im Board, es gibt Neuigkeiten!!!

Ich bin seit Freitag (16.01.09) leider nicht mehr bei MP-Suspension (MotoPitkan ) angestellt.
Die Hintergründe möchte ich hier zwar nicht nennen, jedoch tut es mir Leid euch in der Betreuung in Sachen MP-Suspension nicht weiter zur Seite stehen zu können...
Aus diesem Grund bitte ich euch sämmtliche Anfragen an suspension a-t motopitkan dot at oder 0043/3456/27400 zu richten.

Für Fahrwerksfragen bin ich jedoch nach wie vor für euch da (lös mich ja nicht in Luft auf...)!

Möcht nur noch sagen, dass es für mich eine Freude war euch zu helfen und euch so gut es ging in Fragen bez. Mp-Suspension beraten zu können.

----------


## Poison :)

kommt überraschend!
alles gute, was auch immer du jetzt vorhast
danke für deine geduld und vielen antworten 
lg  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

echt blöd; die auswirkungen spürt man scheinbar schon, da man derzeit bei einer "lieferzeit" von ca. ende märz 2009 ist! da kann ich dann gleich schon auf die neue "boxxer" warten bzw. neuen tuner suchen!

----------


## klamsi

> echt blöd; die auswirkungen spürt man scheinbar schon, da man derzeit bei einer "lieferzeit" von ca. ende märz 2009 ist! da kann ich dann gleich schon auf die neue "boxxer" warten bzw. neuen tuner suchen!


Gibt ja zum glück noch Alternativen  :Wink:

----------


## Pinzgauner

Mit dem Abgang vom Walter gibts da jetzt lt. www.motopitkan.at/?page_id=11 ja gar keinen MTB Experten mehr. Die Seite im Google Cache führt Walter als "Ansprechpartner MTB" aber auf der aktuellen Seite hat keiner mehr diese Bezeichnung.

Hat Walter wohl das neue Logo nicht gefallen :Stick Out Tongue:  Vielleicht brauchts das jetzt auch gar nicht mehr wenn sich mit MTB keiner mehr auskennt :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tobias

> "Ansprechpartner MTB" aber auf der aktuellen Seite hat keiner mehr diese Bezeichnung.
> 
> wenn sich mit MTB keiner mehr auskennt


doch - der Pepi selber: www.motopitkan.at/?attachment_id=121

Leute, macht´s euch ned ins Hemd... ok, unser direkter Ansprechpartner der viele viele Stunden damit verbracht hat alle möglichen Details zu erklären und Fragen zu beantworten ist leider weggefallen. Aber was ändert das an der konkreten Tuning-Arbeit? richtig: nix.

----------


## Pinzgauner

Ich mach mir ja nicht ins Hemd. Hab eh noch nie was tunen lassen und normales Service kriegt ja schnell mal jemand hin.

Seit mir Google Cache was sagt bin ich halt immer ganz geil drauf mir nicht mehr existierende Webseiten anzusehen :Smile:

----------


## schnur

> Liebe Leute hier im Board, es gibt Neuigkeiten!!!
> 
> Ich bin seit Freitag (16.01.09) leider nicht mehr bei MP-Suspension (MotoPitkan ) angestellt.
> Die Hintergründe möchte ich hier zwar nicht nennen, jedoch tut es mir Leid euch in der Betreuung in Sachen MP-Suspension nicht weiter zur Seite stehen zu können...
> Aus diesem Grund bitte ich euch sämmtliche Anfragen an suspension a-t motopitkan dot at oder 0043/3456/27400 zu richten.
> 
> Für Fahrwerksfragen bin ich jedoch nach wie vor für euch da (lös mich ja nicht in Luft auf...)!
> 
> Möcht nur noch sagen, dass es für mich eine Freude war euch zu helfen und euch so gut es ging in Fragen bez. Mp-Suspension beraten zu können.


schade.

unser deal ist jetzt auch hinfällig, oder? :Cry:

----------


## DasMatti

also ich finds auch schade.
Wünsch die viel Glück im weiteren.

Das ist aber jetzt ein Grund für mich meige Gabel nicht mehr zu MP zu schicken.
Hab die Gabel eig nur zu MP geschickt, weil ich hier nen direkten Ansprechpartner hatte.
Jetzt werd ich warsch eher zu Akira oder BSC schicken.

ride on
matti

----------


## pAz

> Jetzt werd ich warsch eher zu Akira oder BSC schicken.

 begründung?hast du bei den genannten einen direkten ansprechpartner?

----------


## DasMatti

Die Begründung ist, das ich regelmäßig in Bozen bin, da könnt ich die Gabel direkt BSC geben.
Und die Akira Travis von nem Freund hat mir subjektiv besser gefallen als meine MP Travis.
Soll aber auf keinen Fall heißen das MP schlecht ist - keineswegs. Ich war mit MP zufrieden, aber wie gesagt persönlich taugt mir Akira mehr.

ride on
matti

----------


## klamsi

> begründung?
> hast du bei den genannten einen direkten ansprechpartner?


Zumindest von BSC hat sich doch schon ein paar mal jemand gemeldet oder verwechsle ich da jetzt was?

----------


## pAz

@dasmatti/klamsi: danke für die erklärung/ja stimmt,hab ich vergessn

----------


## punkt

bei akira antwortet dir doch auch der christophe selbst. denke in der beratung gibts da keinen großen unterschied.

----------


## grisch

ok, ich war vielleicht ein wenig voreilig mit meiner, eher negativen, aussage bezüglich pitkan; hab heute nachmittag einfach "anmeldung" zum tunning per mail an mp gesandt; ca. 30min. später hat mich der joachim angerufen, um noch paar details telefonisch zu besprechen, hab dann heute nachmittag noch meine "auftragbestätigung" für die 1. März Woche bekommen;
finde das soweit sehr professionel und der termin geht für mich anfang märz auch noch voll ok!

----------


## Aca

> bei akira antwortet dir doch auch der christophe selbst. denke in der beratung gibts da keinen großen unterschied.


ja der Antwortet selbst...hab ja meine boxxer WC bei ihm gehabt...soviel mir mein Bike-Mech gesagt hat ist er auch alleine am arbeiten...

----------


## Red

Bei Akira ist zu beachten



> Durch den Umzug in die neue AKIRA Tuning Werkstatt herrscht vom 01.01.2009-01.03-2009 reduzierter Betrieb.


www.akira-tuning.com/index_fi...a2c4ae2a-6.php

----------


## bobtailoner

kann mir einer sagen wie es bei mp mit dem vivid aussieht. machen die den auch!?
ich hab da ein riesen problem mit dem dämpfer in verbundung mit meinem sunday

----------


## Cove Rider

steht auf der Seite von MP das die den Vivid machen  :Wink: 
Schreib denen einfach mal ne Mail, sind superkompetent. Meine Gabel müsste ich Anfang nächster Woche wieder bekommen  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## punkt

vivid wird genauso bearbeitet wie roco, dhx, swinger...

----------


## ego

Hatte am 15.01. einen Termin.
Bislang ist noch keine Rechnung per eMail gekommen. Ich wurde auch nicht angerufen.
Wie lange dauert es durchschnittlich, bis ich mal die Zahlen erfahre?

----------


## punkt

solltest mal genauer deine mails durchschauen. normal brauchen die 2-3 tage fürs tuning. dann bekommst du die rechnung und alle details. eventuell ist deine gabel aber nicht rechtzeitig angekommen, oder gar nicht  :Twisted:

----------


## ego

Emails kontrolliere ich jeden Tag. Hab leider keine bekommen.

Die Gabeln sind angekommen. Das Tuningformular haben sie nicht gleich entdeckt, da es in einem braunen Umschlag verpackt war, der die gleiche Farbe wie der Karton hatte und so nur schwer vom Karton zu unterscheiden war.

Insgesamt sind 3 Gabeln bei Motopitkan. Dauerts vielleicht deswegen länger?  :Confused:

----------


## punkt

> Emails kontrolliere ich jeden Tag. Hab leider keine bekommen.
> 
> Die Gabeln sind angekommen. Das Tuningformular haben sie nicht gleich entdeckt, da es in einem braunen Umschlag verpackt war, der die gleiche Farbe wie der Karton hatte und so nur schwer vom Karton zu unterscheiden war.
> 
> Insgesamt sind 3 Gabeln bei Motopitkan. Dauerts vielleicht deswegen länger?


möglich. da walter nicht mehr für mp tätig ist, bleibt wohl nur eins: anrufen  :Wink:

----------


## Otto

zur Info von der Homepage: (Text wurde 1:1 übernommen)

2009-01-26 14:32 von MotoPitkan 
Auf Grund einer beruflichen Neuorientierung, ist Walter Jammernegg – Ansprechpartner für MTB-Tuning – nicht mehr in unserem Hause beschäftigt. Wir, das Moto Pitkan-Team, wünschen Walter an dieser Stelle viel Glück und Erfolg auf seinem weiteren beruflichen Weg.

Für unsere MTB-Kunden, werden sich durch diese neue Situation selbstverständlich keinerlei Nachteile ergeben. Vertrat Walter zwar den MTB-Tuning-Geschäftszweig nach außen hin, so wurden sämtliche Tuning-Arbeiten intern bereits in der Vergangenheit allein von Seppi durchgeführt. In diesem Sinne versteht sich Seppi auch als kompetenter Ansprechpartner in allen technischen Belangen.

Verantwortlich zeichnete Walter in der Vergangenheit auch für den Mail-Verkehr. Da er auf Grund seines Studiums nur geringfügig und daher nicht jeden Tag bei uns arbeitete, kam es bei der Mail-Beantwortung immer wieder zu kleinen Verzögerungen. Ein Umstand der sich nun im Sinne des Kunden ändern wird. Mail Anfragen werden ab sofort von uns noch am selben Werktag beantwortet!

Das Moto Pitkan-Team wird weiterhin alle Arbeiten termingerecht und in gewohnt höchster Qualität erledigen! Für weitere Fragen stehen wir gerne per Mail oder Telefon zur Verfügung.

--------------------------------------------------

Wünsch dem Walter alles gute für die Zukunft, nur was macht er!? Würd mich interessieren!?

----------


## JaWa

@ego: würde dir raten anzurufen.... nachdem ich dir vor 1 1/2 Wochen ca. eine PM geschrieben hab dass ich nicht mehr bei MP-tätig bin und von 2 1/2 Wochen ca. eine PM, dass schrauben, Federringe,... fehlen....
EIGENINITIATIVE statt warten....

@Otto: Danke für die Glückwünsche.... Konzentrier mich zur Zeit voll auf mein Studium.... Will im nächsten Semester fertig werden und jobbe nebenbei (abends) im INJOY in Leibnitz als Trainer und steh dem Chef in BWL Fragen beratend zur Seite...

----------


## ego

> @ego: würde dir raten anzurufen.... nachdem ich dir vor 1 1/2 Wochen ca. eine PM geschrieben hab dass ich nicht mehr bei MP-tätig bin und von 2 1/2 Wochen ca. eine PM, dass schrauben, Federringe,... fehlen....
> EIGENINITIATIVE statt warten....


Ich habe bereits letzte Woche angerufen und ihnen mitgeteilt, wo sich die Tuningformulare befinden. Ich hab anschließend nochmal angerufen, weil ich ihnen Bescheid gegeben habe, dass sie alle Schrauben ersetzen sollten (ich glaub, das stand sogar in den Tuningformularen drin). Normal sind die ja jetzt schon am werkeln. Nur die Rechnung hab ich eben noch nicht bekommen.
Werd jetzt am Ende der Woche mal eine eMail schrauben. 
Da ich zuvor noch eine Prüfung schreiben muss, hab ich zurzeit keine Nerven für was andres  :Wink:

----------


## Otto

> @ego: würde dir raten anzurufen.... nachdem ich dir vor 1 1/2 Wochen ca. eine PM geschrieben hab dass ich nicht mehr bei MP-tätig bin und von 2 1/2 Wochen ca. eine PM, dass schrauben, Federringe,... fehlen....
> EIGENINITIATIVE statt warten....
> 
> @Otto: Danke für die Glückwünsche.... Konzentrier mich zur Zeit voll auf mein Studium.... Will im nächsten Semester fertig werden und jobbe nebenbei (abends) im INJOY in Leibnitz als Trainer und steh dem Chef in BWL Fragen beratend zur Seite...


Jetzt wissen wir alles!*gg*
Dann nochmal viel Glück!!

----------


## ego

So, jetzt haben sie sich per eMail gemeldet und mir die Rechnung geschickt.
Der Betrag hat mich etwas verwunder. Bei der Risse muss ja einiges kaputt gewesen sein.
Bin mal gespannt, wie die Teile funktionieren.

----------


## Flo(w)rider

also ich muss sagen, die e-mails werden jetzt aber verdächtig schnell beantwortet. :Eek:  :Smile: 
lg

----------


## punkt

> also ich muss sagen, die e-mails werden jetzt aber verdächtig schnell beantwortet.
> lg


 :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Mr. Yellow:  ist mir aber auch aufgefallen. heißt jetzt aber nicht, das der walter nicht auch schnell war.

----------


## schnur

finde auch gut, dass sachen, die damals mitn walter ausgemacht waren auch intern weitergegeben wurden. sowas erlebt man nicht oft.  :Thumb Up:

----------


## klemmi

So, habe nun auch meine Boxxer und meinen Dämpfer vom Service wieder. Haben schon die neuen Decals bekommen. Machen nen schhicken Eindruck und sind auch schön dick. Fast so wie die original Decals.
Nun muss ich mal schauen wie die Evo-Boxxer mit neuem Setup geht!

----------


## Cove Rider

soo, ich hab letzte Woche auch meine Boxxer wiederbekommen, MP hat leider vergessen die Achse wieder mitzuschicken, aber die wird morgen kommen. Der vorher nachher vergleich ist einfach wahnsinn. Davor von Sport Import verpfuscht und nun von MotoPitkan vom feinsten geserviced und getuned.
Ich hab den Typen von Sport Import eine E-Mail geschrieben, da ich jetzt seit 3 Wochen versuch jemanden zu erreichen und hab auch schon rückmeldung bekommen. 
Bin voll und ganz Begeistert von MotoPitkan, total kompetente Leute, vorallem höfflich und die arbeit die sie abliefern ist super bei annehmbaren Preisen. Werde in Zukunft immer wieder meine GAbeln zu MP schicken, jetzt funktioniert die Boxxer so wie sie funktionieren soll bzw. noch besser und Sport Import sagt zu mir die Tauchrohre seien verzogen.

----------


## klemmi

Also mir antwortet keiner.....

----------


## Mosh

hab am Samstag abend eine Email an MP geschickt, am Montag früh um dreiviertel zehn war die Antwort vom Seppi in meinem Posteingang - Terminbestätigung im April  :EEK!: 

Mal hoffen, dass die Saison nicht zu früh anfängt und ich ohne Gabel dasteh. 

Auf jeden Fall kann ich mich über Kommunikationsprobleme nicht beklagen  :Cool:

----------


## michlfeit

Also ich hab heut um 1700 eine mail hingeschrieben weil mein Dämpfer grad dort ist und soeben eine antwort bekommen. 
Also das geht super flott sogar Freitag abend

----------


## ego

> soo, ich hab letzte Woche auch meine Boxxer wiederbekommen, MP hat leider vergessen die Achse wieder mitzuschicken, aber die wird morgen kommen


 :Mrgreen:  Mir gehts ähnlich. Bei mir haben sie sowohl die (kaputte) Achse als auch die Staubabstreifer der Boxxer vergessen.
Scheint wohl im Stress häufiger vorzukommen.

----------


## ruedigold

Der Seppi wird jezz bald einer meiner Sherman´s Beine machen... 
Ich werd dann zwar immer noch kein guter Fahrer, aber dann hab ich wenigstens eine gute Gabel  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## ego

> Mir gehts ähnlich. Bei mir haben sie sowohl die (kaputte) Achse als auch die Staubabstreifer der Boxxer vergessen.
> Scheint wohl im Stress häufiger vorzukommen.


Muss mich verbessern: Die Staubabstreifer fehlen nicht. Es wurden nur neue Dichtungen verbaut, die anders ausschaun als die Originalen. Dass zwischen Standrohr und Staubdichtung etwa 1 - 2 mm Platz ist, scheint normal zu sein. Angeblich kann ich problemlos so fahren. Was meint ihr?  :Confused: 

eMails werden jetzt ruckzuck beantwortet  :Smile:

----------


## pAz

naja wenn das wirklich der "neue" staubabstreifer ist,ist er wohl umsonst,da der nix abstreift... :Wink: 
kann es sein,dass es oben nur eine "abdeckung" ist und der abstreifer darunter liegt?
oder kommt da gleich die öldichtung?

lg

----------


## ego

Könnte sein, dass der Abstreifer drunterliegt. Ich schau heute Abend mal nach.

Nur.. Wozu dient dann die Abdeckung? Wenn sich darin mal ein Steinchen verfängt..

Ich bin skeptisch. Aber wenn sie mir die Zusicherung geben, dass da nix passiert..  :Confused:

----------


## stephan-

Also für mich sieht das nicht so aus, als wäre das so gewollt und im Sinne des Erfinders...

----------


## punkt

warum soll das denn nicht funktionieren? am dämpfer hat man auch keinen abstreifer und alles funktioniert.

----------


## stephan-

> warum soll das denn nicht funktionieren? am dämpfer hat man auch keinen abstreifer und alles funktioniert.


Beim Dämpfer hast du aber auch keinen Hohlraum der sich mit allem möglichen Gelumpe füllen kann, wie es hier bei der Gabel der Fall ist..

----------


## ego

Eben. 
Da muss ich wohl dann jede Abfahrt genau darauf achten, dass sich da nichts verfängt.  :Frown: 

Auf meine Frage hin wurde mir gesagt, dass die Dichtung komplett sei.
Oben wird wohl die Abdeckkappe zu sehen sein, darunter die Öldichtung samt Abstreifer.

----------


## punkt

> Beim Dämpfer hast du aber auch keinen Hohlraum der sich mit allem möglichen Gelumpe füllen kann, wie es hier bei der Gabel der Fall ist..


doch, den habe ich sehr wohl. zumindest, nachdem ich meinen swinger bei akira hatte, sammelt sich dort allerhand dreck. geschadet hat das ganze bisher weder der dichtung, noch der kolbenstange. und ich würde mal sagen, wenn mp sagt, dass wäre so ok, dann geben die auch eine gewisse garantie darauf. würde mir da keine sorgen machen.

----------


## DarkSecret

Und der dämpfer ist schon seit 2 jahren "Fast 3 " im Einsatz  :Thumb Up:

----------


## Aca

schick das bild einfach MP....und dann weisst du ob es sich so gehört... :Smile:

----------


## stephan-

> doch, den habe ich sehr wohl. zumindest, nachdem ich meinen swinger bei akira hatte, sammelt sich dort allerhand dreck. geschadet hat das ganze bisher weder der dichtung, noch der kolbenstange. und ich würde mal sagen, wenn mp sagt, dass wäre so ok, dann geben die auch eine gewisse garantie darauf. würde mir da keine sorgen machen.


Der Dämpfer ist aber auch anders ausgerichtet und hat da eine gewisse Chance sich von dem Dreck wieder zu befreien, bei der Gabel wird das kaum gehen.
Aber diese Mutmaßungen helfen eh nicht weiter, ich würde, wie schon genannt, genau das Bild zu MP schicken und wenn die sagen, dass das so gehört, dann würd ich nicht weiter drüber nachdenken.

----------


## ego

Ich hab ihnen bereits am Sonntag das Bild geschickt. Am Tag darauf war bereits eine eMail in meinem Postfach, in der folgendes stand:




> Wir haben die Staubdichtungen nicht vergessen.Würden diese fehlen, wäre ein 1cm  Platz zwischen Standrohr und Öldichtung. Unsere neue schaut nur anders aus. Einige gesponserte Fahrer von uns sind die ganze vorige Saison damit ohne Probleme gefahren.
> [...]
> Solltest Du noch immer Bedenken haben, bauen wir Dir das natürlich (wie im letzten Mail versprochen) kostenlos wieder auf die Original-Staubdichtung um.


Wird wohl schon so passen.
Ich weiß nicht so recht. Ich fahr jetzt einfach die Saison lang und wenn sich Probleme ergeben, dann werd ich das schon irgendwie mit Motopitkan regeln können.

----------


## pAz

denk auch,dass es so passt.
wieso sie diese und nicht die originalen wieder einbauten versteh ich trotzdem ned ganz.

lg

----------


## xxFRESHxx

es gibts ja radial-wellendichtringe in verschiedenen baufornen, je nachdem in welche richtung abgedichtet werden soll.
der "neue" dichtring da sieht auf dem bild so aus als ob er eigentlich dazu gedacht wäre die gabel von innen her abzudichten und nicht umgekehrt wie sich das eigentlich gehört. in dem spalt wird sich immer dreck sammeln der dann am standrohr reibt.
selbst wenns funktioniert ist das nicht optimal. versteh ich nicht warum man sowas verbaut.

----------


## ego

> denk auch,dass es so passt.
> wieso sie diese und nicht die originalen wieder einbauten versteh ich trotzdem ned ganz.lg


Mit den Originalen ist es angeblich oft zu Undichtigkeit gekommen. Dies soll durch die neuen Dichtungen verhindert werden.




> es gibts ja radial-wellendichtringe in verschiedenen baufornen, je nachdem in welche richtung abgedichtet werden soll.
> der "neue" dichtring da sieht auf dem bild so aus als ob er eigentlich dazu gedacht wäre die gabel von innen her abzudichten und nicht umgekehrt wie sich das eigentlich gehört. in dem spalt wird sich immer dreck sammeln der dann am standrohr reibt.selbst wenns funktioniert ist das nicht optimal. versteh ich nicht warum man sowas verbaut.


Eben. Gut, Staub wird sich darin sicher sammeln können. Größere Kieselsteinchen werden darin sich wohl nicht verfangen können. Läuft der Staubabstreifer (unter der Abdeckung) konisch zu, dann kann sich der Dreck bestenfalls zwischen Staubabstreifer und Abdeckung sammeln. Und dort stört er auch nicht. Ist ja im Prinzip wie bei den originalen Dichtungen, nur dass bei meinen jetzt eine Abdeckkappe drüber ist; deren Sinn hat sich mir aber immer noch nicht erschlossen  :Big Grin: .

----------


## pAz

> Mit den Originalen ist es angeblich oft zu Undichtigkeit gekommen


meinst du von innen nach aussen?
denn dann ist es wohl wie x-fresh geschrieben hat ein "schwindel" um die gabel von innen nach außen dichter zu machen.

mit staubabstreifer gegen dreck von außen hat dass dann aber nichts mehr zu tun!

----------


## dolcho

lustig, dass ihr nicht mal wisst, was in euren gabel verbaut wird  :Smile:

----------


## pAz

wieso "ihr"?
is ja nur einer...

----------


## dolcho

ich bin höflich  :Wink:   kein plan...ich würd vorher schon genau nachfragen, was alles verbaut wird.vorallem wenn ich schon kohle zahl

----------


## maxx

Also für mich schaut das auch mehr nach Dichtung aus und nicht nach Abstreifer! Also von innen nach außen und nicht von außen nach innen.
Und wenn da Staub in den Schlitz reinfällt und der Sich mit Öl verbindet hast du dann immer ein dreckiges tauchrohr, mal abgesehne davon das es reibt!
Aber wenn MP sagt das es funktioniert

----------


## ego

Die Dichtungen wurden ohne Auftrag eingebaut. 
Mit den originalen Dichtungen ist es angeblich immer wieder zu Undichtigkeit gekommen, weshalb bei mir die neuen verbaut wurden.
Sie haben mir auch angeboten, die Gabel auf ihre Kosten wieder umbaun zu lassen.




> meinst du von innen nach aussen?
> denn dann ist es wohl wie x-fresh geschrieben hat ein "schwindel" um die gabel von innen nach außen dichter zu machen.
> mit staubabstreifer gegen dreck von außen hat dass dann aber nichts mehr zu tun!


So denk ich mir das, ja. 

Ich werd das jetzt mal eine Weile so probiern. Basta.

----------


## punkt

> Und wenn da Staub in den Schlitz reinfällt und der Sich mit Öl verbindet hast du dann immer ein dreckiges tauchrohr, mal abgesehne davon das es reibt!
> Aber wenn MP sagt das es funktioniert


die original staubabstreifer verschlucken doch genauso dreck und reibung gibts da auch mehr als genug. könnte mir vorstellen, dass die neuen dichtungen einfacher zu reinigen sind und insgesamt weniger reibung verursachen.

edit: das mit den undichtigkeiten klingt aber interessant. meine verliert auf der dämpfungsseite hin und wieder etwas luft.

----------


## Poison :)

> edit: das mit den undichtigkeiten klingt aber interessant. meine verliert auf der dämpfungsseite hin und wieder etwas luft.


aber doch nicht wegen dem "alten" staubabstreifer  :Embarrassment:

----------


## punkt

> aber doch nicht wegen dem "alten" staubabstreifer


aber hat der alte staubabstreifer nicht so ne art dichtung unten drunter? zumindest ist da etwas, was so aussieht. ach, ich hatte meine gabel zu lang nicht mehr offen  :Mr. Yellow: 

aber wenn der neue staubabstreifer zusätzlich abdichtet, wär das doch auch gut. da kann dann die alte dichtung ruhig mal kurz versagen.

----------


## klamsi

unter dem grauen Staubabstreifer sitzt meist eine schwarze Öldichtung und manchmal ist dazwischen auch noch ein gelber Schaumstoffring denn man vor dem einbau in Öl tränken sollte (Manchmal ist er aber auch nicht da).  :Wink:

----------


## xxFRESHxx

da mein altes casting eh neben mir steht: --> Bild vom original abstreifer plus darunterliegender öldichtung und gleitbuchse.

so ein bild wäre von dem anderen dichtring interessant

----------


## ego

> nachdem unsere neuen Dichtringe bei den Kunden sehr skeptisch angenommen werden, habe ich noch einmal Rücksprache mit einem Testfahrer gehalten.
> Der meinte dann, dass es für Amateurfahrer, welche nur einmal im Jahr die Gabel servieren zu riskant sei, diese Dichtringe einzusetzen.
> Das Risiko einer Beschädigung kann man nur bei Rennen eingehen, wo man alles einsetzt um eine bessere Performance als die Konkurrenz zu haben, aber nach dem Rennen die Gabel wieder sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit und Pflege braucht.
> Im Normaleinsatz will ich das Risiko einer Beschädigung nicht eingehen, deshalb auch keine Verantwortung übernehmen. Ich würde dich bitten die Gabel wieder herzuschicken, damit ich sie wieder mit den originalen Staubabstreifern versehen kann. Gib auch deine Bankverbindung an, da du die Versandkosten rückerstattet bekommst.
> Die Entscheidung dies als Tuningstandard herzunehmen war zu voreilig. Tut mir leid, wollte halt wie immer nur das Beste herausholen.


Damit hat sich die Sache wohl erledigt. War auch irgendwie vorherzusehen.
Heute ist die Gabel schon wieder auf dem Weg nach Österreich, weshalb ich leider keine Bilder mehr von den Dichtungen schießen konnte.

----------


## dolcho

dann wurden staubabstreifer ganz weggelassen und nur neue dichtungen verbaut ?

was wird eigentlich unter führungsbuchsen kalibrieren verstanden:

werden da einfach buchsen verbaut, die ein erhöhtes spiel und weniger reibung erlauben ODER
wird da wirklich präzise vermessen und entsprechend gehont ?

----------


## ego

> dann wurden staubabstreifer ganz weggelassen und nur neue dichtungen verbaut ?


Nein. 
Die Staubabstreifer sind auf dem Bild nicht sichtbar. Sie befinden sich offensichtlich unter der Abdeckung.
Im Prinzip dürfte die gezeigte Dichtung ähnlich funktionieren wie die originalen. Unten die Öldichtung, darüber der Staubabstreifer. Einziger Unterschied ist, dass über dem Staubabstreifer eben noch eine Abdeckkappe verbaut ist.

----------


## punkt

mich würde mal interessieren, wie oft man seine gabel servicen sollte, wenn man die neuen dichtungen eingebaut bekommt - bzw. was sich mp unter einem service vorstellt.

wenn es nur um eine gründliche reinigung geht, könnten die diese dichtungen doch als option anbieten.

----------


## Tobias

> was wird eigentlich unter führungsbuchsen kalibrieren verstanden:
> 
> werden da einfach buchsen verbaut, die ein erhöhtes spiel und weniger reibung erlauben ODER
> wird da wirklich präzise vermessen und entsprechend gehont ?


ich weiß nur wie es bei SRAM, Pitu, etc. gemacht wird. Bei Motopitkan wird´s nicht viel anders sein: Ein Kalibrierdorn der eben vom Durchmesser etwas größer ist als das normale Buchseninnenmaß wird durch die Buchsen getrieben. Fertig.

Daß die Buchsen dann natürlich schneller verschleißen und Spiel bekommen, ist selbstredend.

Aber was man (auch bei der Diskussion um die Staubabstreifer) nicht vergessen sollte: hier geht es um *Performance-Tuning !!!* Und da ist das primäre Ziel mal ein geringer Reibwert. Auch wenn es zu Lasten der Wartungsintervalle oder Lebensdauer von Verschleißteilen (Buchsen, Dichtungen, etc.) geht. Bitte diesen Punkt nicht zu vergessen.
Motopitkan hat eh drauf reagiert und baut die Gabeln auf Wunsch wieder zurück auf die Standard-Abstreifer. 
Die geänderten Abstreifer waren halt einer ihrer Ansätze den Reibwert und damit die Performance der Gabel zu erhöhen - wer lieber das Sorglos-Paket will, bekommt eben seine alten Abstreifer wieder...

----------


## fusi

Habe meine Marzocchi 888 RC2 nun seit 2006 in gebraucht.
Bin auch zufrieden, nun denke ich über ein Service bzw. Tunning nach.
Da ich letzten Sommer viel unterwegs war. 
Ist es sinvoll eine so "alte" Gabel noch tunnen zu lassen.(Preis tunning/ Preis gabel).
Oder reicht ein Service aus. 
Welche Shops sind zu entfehlen?
Kenne nur Akira.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich fahre selber eine 2006er 888 rc2x mit motopitkan reparatur + tuning.

ich werde die gabel wohl so schnell nicht mehr hergeben. die läuft astrein.

klar lohnt sich ein tuning / service für diese gabeln.
ich werde die 888 so lang fahren bis entweder marzocchi wieder genauso leichte gabeln baut und diese dann im gebrauchtmarkt erscheinen oder mir eine 2010er boxxer worldcup zu nem guten preis in die hände fällt.

sei froh noch ne alte zocchi zu haben.
die modelle 2007  und vor allem 2008 /2009 sind ja ultra schwer geworden und können auch net mehr als federn.
DOCH! sie haben eingebautes buchsenspiel.

----------


## fusi

@ Laubfrosch 
klingt gut deine Aussage mit dem service.
Was kostet das Porto der Gabel hin und retour?

----------


## Laubfrosch

der Preis dhl hin lag wohl so bei 15 eu. wie das mit dem versand zurück war, keine Ahnung bin Grad auf geschäftsreise, komme nicht an die Rechnung dran. 

ich bin sehr uberzeugt von mp. bei cosmic hätte mich allein die Reparatur über 300 gekostet.

----------


## punkt

soweit ich mich erinnern kann warens 20,- rückversand

----------


## DirtMerchant

hab mir auch eine alte 888rc2x tunen lassen bei mp, bins bis dato nur im winter gefahren, funktioniert auf alle fälle wesentlich besser als vorher.

----------


## Cove Rider

Meine Boxxer von 05 haben sie auch geserviced und getuned. Kein Vergleich zu vorher, sagenhaftes Ansprechverhalten und man kann die Gabel zum Ende hin super einstellen.
Kann wie viele andere hier im Board MP nur empfehlen, total kompetente und freundliche Leute die was von ihrem Bereich verstehen.

----------


## Sabes

Fahre jetzt seit einiger Zeit meine Boxxer mit dem Evo-Tuning. Würde nun gerne mal die Gabel reinigen, also diesen "kleinen Service" wie er auch hier beschrieben wird ( https://www.downhill-board.com/45818...xer-forks.html ) machen, jedoch war MP was dieses Thema angeht nicht sehr gesprächig... Hätte da noch ein paar Fragen.

Weiß jemand welches Öl MP dafür benutzt? Also auch ein normales 15w Öl, oder ein spezielles Öl, vielleicht auch mit anderer Viskosität? Is die Ölmenge die selbe wie bei einer Standard-Boxxer?

Schon mal vorab danke, Cheers

----------


## Laubfrosch

zum tuning selbst is mp net soo gesprächig. aber ölstand und menge sollten sie normal sagen. 

is halt doch ne wundergabel. funzt ohne öl  :Smile:

----------


## Sabes

Jaaa, das dachte ich mir so ja auch...

----------


## punkt

wieso nicht gesprächig. als ich damals nachgefragt habe, habe ich alle nötigen infos bekommen. ölstände und viskositäten sollten nun wirklich kein geheimnis sein.

----------


## Sabes

Ich versteh das ganze auch nicht. Es geht ja nur um das Öl das schmiert und nicht um irgendwas in der Kartusche. Werd einfach noch mal anrufen und ganz lieb fragen. Würde das Öl ja auch bei ihnen bestellen...

----------


## punkt

also laut meinen infos wird zur schmierung normales 15er genutzt. ich selbst nehme nen mix aus 10er und redrum. dazu halt fett für die buchsen und dichtungen. solltest auch fragen, ob du eventuell öl auf der federseite hast zwecks progression.

----------

